# May/June IVF Buddies Please!!



## hmommy219

Hi Ladies,

Well, I was hoping to begin our first IVF cycle this month, but my blood work just came back and it turns out I needed the chickenpox vaccine (seriously??? of all the things lol... :wacko: ) So... I'm now supposed to call the FS on cd1 in May since I have to wait one cycle after receiving a vaccine. Ugh.. 

I would really love (aka NEED) some buddies who might be starting an IVF cycle next month or June so that we can compare notes, freak out together, laugh, cry, etc,. 

Hopefully we can get a good thread going to check in with each other for support. :hugs:


----------



## stacergirl

Hi there! I would love to join you! I'm supposed to be having my final ivf appt on the first day of my 3rd cycle-I've had all the testing and last week just had the hysterscopy but since they had me on bcp, I am supposed to do nothing this cycle when Af comes to get the bcp out of my system, then next cycle get day 2/3 blood work, then call cd 1 of next cycle to schedule finally ivf. So my guess is this won't be happening until June. I have a low ovarian reserve and endo. We were going to have a lap to get the endo removed but then when my results came Bach for low amh, re suggested we go straight to ivf. Kind of a huge game changer bc we've never done anything fertility meds or IUi or anything. But here we are, and I'm dying waiting!! My only update will be on the results of my hysterscopy either this week or next. I can only imagine how bummed you must be about your delay in the process. Hopefully we can go through this together though!!


----------



## hmommy219

Yey! Hi Stacergirl! Wow.. like you, we are also jumping straight into IVF without having done any IUIs or meds. Personally, I am happy to skip the IUI thing as I see it as too much of a long shot. I'm supposed to call my FS to begin our cycle on cd 1 in May so it's really funny to me that for the first time in 14 months, I'm actually praying for AF to hurry up and show up! :laugh2:

Well, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that you hear some good results this week!


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies! I will be doing a FET in May, can I join you? I've done two previous ivf cycles, the first was negative, the last ended in a freak double ectopic and I had to get surgery. :(


----------



## stacergirl

Hi lucie! So sorry for your loss! That's hot to be hard! I'd def love to have you join though! Your experience will definitely be beneficial, and we're also looking to freeze eggs due to my low amh. 

Hmommy- I def want my Af to come soon too! The sooner it comes, the sooner cycle 3 cd1 will be here. Plus I know I'm not pregnant bc been on birth control due to the hysterscopy. When are you expecting Af to get here? What cd are you on now? 

Wishing us all lots of luck on our journeys!!


----------



## hmommy219

Lucie.. so happy to have you join. I'm so sorry to hear about your failed cycles, but maybe third time will be the lucky one for you!! :hugs:

Stacergirl.. I'm currently on cd16 and have to wait for AF then AF again in May, so technically, I've got two more shots at a natural BFP before IVF.. however I KNOW it won't happen in a million years, so I'm just wanting time to rush by!! 

I'm anticipating (if everything is on usual schedule) having my day 3 ultrasound the week of May 13th. How about you ladies?

:flower:


----------



## hmommy219

Oh, wait, I just saw Lucie is having her FET on the 16th.. exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## stacergirl

May 13 and may 16 is super exciting!! I wish I was as close as you gals are. I'm thinking my final ivf won't be until the end of may, then I have no idea how long after that until they start the ivf. Do your clinics have a final ivf before you get started? If so what was your process after that? I think the final ivf appt is where they will give me timelines and meds and discuss financing etc? Idk, I'm hoping it's not too long after that I begin the process!


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> May 13 and may 16 is super exciting!! I wish I was as close as you gals are. I'm thinking my final ivf won't be until the end of may, then I have no idea how long after that until they start the ivf. Do your clinics have a final ivf before you get started? If so what was your process after that? I think the final ivf appt is where they will give me timelines and meds and discuss financing etc? Idk, I'm hoping it's not too long after that I begin the process!

Well, my DH and I have been working with this FS for a few months so my feeling is (and I hope I'm right) that when I call in on CD1, they'll have us in for paperwork, payments, ultrasound that week, then it's game on with timeline, bcp and all the meds. The IVF nurse has already contacted me as a reminder to call her the moment AF shows up, so I'm hopeful that it'll be full steam ahead that week. 

Have you looked into finding cheaper meds anywhere? That's the part I'm most dreading... forking out thousands for medication. :wacko:


----------



## stacergirl

Ok so sounds like you're exactly one month ahead of me. I'm actually in Orlando too... Would be interesting if we went to the same fs.?! 

I haven't looked around for meds yet, have no idea what u need. Do you know what you need? It's definitely going to be expensive, not excited about that. Are you doing any financing or plans that give you refunds for failures? I really wanted to look into that for peace of mind and at least something to be positive if the first ivf fails.


----------



## Plex

:hi: Hiya can I join too? 

Im just waiting for my FS appointment on April 30th. Im all set up for starting on the egg share IVF programme but need to have a counselling appointment before I start as I'll be giving half my eggs away. So hopefully I'll be starting treatment at the end of May/June time. It will be good to chat with others that are cycling at the same time as me :) 

Im on cd51 atm and waiting for something lol either af or a bfp (most likely af whenever she decides to make an appearence) 

Hope ur all doing ok? xx


----------



## sekky

Hello Ladies, Care for a new member?

I just started my first IVF journey. Currently on cd5 and day 2 of BCP. Next appointment is April 20. Looking forward to sharing the journey with all of you.


----------



## hmommy219

Plex said:


> :hi: Hiya can I join too?
> 
> Im just waiting for my FS appointment on April 30th. Im all set up for starting on the egg share IVF programme but need to have a counselling appointment before I start as I'll be giving half my eggs away. So hopefully I'll be starting treatment at the end of May/June time. It will be good to chat with others that are cycling at the same time as me :)
> 
> Im on cd51 atm and waiting for something lol either af or a bfp (most likely af whenever she decides to make an appearence)
> 
> Hope ur all doing ok? xx

Awesome! Welcome to the group! :happydance: I'm thinking that you'll be cycling just a couple of weeks ahead of me, so we'll def. have to compare notes! cd51? Jeez... that's quite a wait you have! I hope its a BFP! I don't know much about egg sharing..? I'm just hoping (selfishly) to get enough myself so that I can freeze a couple for a later time as I'd love two kiddos. :laugh2:


----------



## hmommy219

Sekky- welcome! So exciting to hear you're already started!! Did they put you on a certain brand of BCP or was it one you had previously used? I have a few unopened packs that I'm wondering if I can just use when it's time to save a few bucks. :)


----------



## stacergirl

Welcome ladies! Wishing you the best of luck!! 
Plex-so nice of you to share your eggs!! I for one with low amh think that's amazing of you!! Like hmommy, i too am hoping I get enough for myself! Cd51? Geez so sorry for you! Unless its of course a BFP! 

Sekky-how many days of bcp are scheduled to be on? Is this for the down regging to get to baseline so the follicles start at the same pace? What happens at your April 20th appt?


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> Ok so sounds like you're exactly one month ahead of me. I'm actually in Orlando too... Would be interesting if we went to the same fs.?!
> 
> I haven't looked around for meds yet, have no idea what u need. Do you know what you need? It's definitely going to be expensive, not excited about that. Are you doing any financing or plans that give you refunds for failures? I really wanted to look into that for peace of mind and at least something to be positive if the first ivf fails.

Orlando?? Funny!! I'm using a clinic in Winter Park. They have a special program where you pay 10 grand and can have as many IVF cycles as needed until you bring home a baby. The only thing you pay for each time is the meds/lab fees which can run you between 5-7 grand according to what I've been told my the IVF nurse. We're not financing anything yet as my FABULOUS mother-in-law is paying for the first run through. Lord.. I hope we get lucky the first time because if not, we'll be digging deep into our pockets for this. :wacko:

Where are you having your IVF done? Apparently there's a fertility pharmacy in Winter Park..??


----------



## stacergirl

hmommy219 said:


> stacergirl said:
> 
> 
> Ok so sounds like you're exactly one month ahead of me. I'm actually in Orlando too... Would be interesting if we went to the same fs.?!
> 
> I haven't looked around for meds yet, have no idea what u need. Do you know what you need? It's definitely going to be expensive, not excited about that. Are you doing any financing or plans that give you refunds for failures? I really wanted to look into that for peace of mind and at least something to be positive if the first ivf fails.
> 
> Orlando?? Funny!! I'm using a clinic in Winter Park. They have a special program where you pay 10 grand and can have as many IVF cycles as needed until you bring home a baby. The only thing you pay for each time is the meds/lab fees which can run you between 5-7 grand according to what I've been told my the IVF nurse. We're not financing anything yet as my FABULOUS mother-in-law is paying for the first run through. Lord.. I hope we get lucky the first time because if not, we'll be digging deep into our pockets for this. :wacko:
> 
> Where are you having your IVF done? Apparently there's a fertility pharmacy in Winter Park..??Click to expand...

You must be going to fertility care? I havent heard anything about them but ive heard of dr trolices name through the grapevine but no details. I'm going to crm. I really like them so far, but it was selected by my insurance company. Have you heard anything about crm? Theyre so busy so i assume thats good! Does your practice require a hysterscopy and endometrium biopsy prior to ivf? Mine did which I definitely think is good. 

The all in one ivf plan sounds awesome! Mine is definitely not the case. We will be paying out of pocket for them all, that is why I'm hoping for the program that reimburses you if it's not successful. So, there's a fertility pharmacy in winter park? That's really good to know! Thanks.


----------



## sekky

Thank you ladies.

Hmommy219 - I have never used a BCP. This is my very first time and its a brand called Duofem

Stacegirl - I will be using it for 21 days max unless otherwise told at my April 20th appointment. the bcp is down regging as am PCOS. The appointment is actually my cd21 which i believe is to check my ovaries response to the BCP

Hope you are all doing great


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: Hi to the new ladies! I hope everyone is well! 

As for me, I'm still waiting on AF to show! CD 36 and nothing! Before my surgery I had 31-32 day cycles. I was worried everything would get all screwy after my surgery. I know I'm not pregnant because we were told to use protection until April due to the methotrexate I was given. If she hasn't arrived by Monday, I will call my dr and see what he says.


----------



## sekky

Lucie73821 said:


> :wave: Hi to the new ladies! I hope everyone is well!
> 
> As for me, I'm still waiting on AF to show! CD 36 and nothing! Before my surgery I had 31-32 day cycles. I was worried everything would get all screwy after my surgery. I know I'm not pregnant because we were told to use protection until April due to the methotrexate I was given. If she hasn't arrived by Monday, I will call my dr and see what he says.

Hi Lucie - good to see you here. Hoping AF shows soon so you can get started.

Hello everyone


----------



## Lucie73821

AF arrived! I can start my BC tonight! From what I've been told, I'll start lupron on the 19th, then I go in for a baseline on the 24th. So excited to get things going!


----------



## hmommy219

Lucie73821 said:


> AF arrived! I can start my BC tonight! From what I've been told, I'll start lupron on the 19th, then I go in for a baseline on the 24th. So excited to get things going!

Yey!!! So excited for you!! I'm definitely following your timeline because I am hoping to be right after you :)


----------



## Plex

Heya again :hi: Hope u are all doing well?

*Hmommy*- It'll be great to chat to someone cycling so close to me :D Egg sharing involves super stimulating the ovaries to produce at least 8 eggs to then give half away to my recipient. It also means I have reduced costs for my ivf and meds too which is an added bonus. x

*Stace*- Thanks! I dont really think itstoo much of a difference when egg sharing as im happy to help, especially if i have enough for two then why not? :) x

*Sekky*- Have u been told that you will be following a slightly different protocol as you have PCOS? I have PCOS too but havent been told much yet - I'll get all the info on the 30th. x

*Lucie*- Yay for AF!!!!! Things will go quick from here hun. Its funny when not ttc af can take as long as she like and I hate it coming but when waiting for treatment im happy when af arrives lol x

Nothing going on with me, im still waiting for af to arrive think im cd55 now and counting still BFN's im beginning to wonder if the spotting i had on cd36 was actually my period??????? Ive done a opk today which was nearly a pos so I dunno :shrug: Bloomin body not doin as it shud!! :growlmad: xx


----------



## stacergirl

Lucie! So excited for you! Keep us posted bc on sure were all going to be on the edge of our seat wondering what's going on!! 

Sounds like a few of us ate waiting for Af! Hope she shows up soon!!!


----------



## Plex

Its all a lot of waiting about this ttc business lol How u doin Stacer?


----------



## hmommy219

Plex.. love the egg sharing! Great deal to get ivf at a reduced price too! 

Girls..I'm getting excited..and impatient! Lol..


----------



## stacergirl

Hi plex! Thanks for asking, I'm ok! Another pregnant announcement! Argghh!! No Af yet either, hopefully soon! Until that Af comes i feel like I'm not getting anywhere. How ate you?

Ladies-so is it normal practice to do 20 days of bcp? 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Plex

:hi: im still waiting for af too cd57!!!!! :hissy: lolol I have my clinic appointment on the 30th to get started :D so looking forward to that. Not long for us girlies now!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! Af finally showed. Ready to get this cycle over so I can do blood work the next and then start the following cycle!! 

Plex-is that many days normal for you? Wow sure is long!! Poor thing! 

Lucie-how's the bcp treating you? Any symptoms? 

Hmommy-I'm exxited and impatient too!! 

Sekky-how you doing?


----------



## Lucie73821

Nope, no symptoms from the BC yet. But now that I've typed that, I'll probably have a ton show up, lol! 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies wondering if i can join you. 

On to IVF #2 and had WTF appt yesterday and got schedule and start buserelin on 22nd April and ER is scheduled for 29th May. xx


----------



## Plex

stacergirl said:


> Hi ladies! Af finally showed. Ready to get this cycle over so I can do blood work the next and then start the following cycle!!
> 
> Plex-is that many days normal for you? Wow sure is long!! Poor thing!

Off clomid they are anything from 20 days to 75+ days :wacko: On clomid they should be no more than 30ish days that was on 100mg with a trigger, but the last two cycles of clomid Ive done have been 150mg with a trigger also and the one b4 this I had a 27day cycle. Now this cycle is stupidly long for some unknown reason :hissy: 

Woop woop for AF :happydance: Are ur cycles regular did u say? If so then its not a long wait for u :) although it'll feel like an age :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Sandy83 said:


> Hi Ladies wondering if i can join you.
> 
> On to IVF #2 and had WTF appt yesterday and got schedule and start buserelin on 22nd April and ER is scheduled for 29th May. xx

:hi: Hiya
Good luck for this ivf cycle hun :thumbup: How many weeks of stimming do u have to do then? Also how were ur previous cycles - are u on a similar protocol? Sorry for the questions lol x


----------



## Sandy83

No problem about the questions ask away!

I start Buserelin on 22nd April for 3 weeks then have a baseline scan on 15th May, if all is well i start menopur on 16th May 11 to 12 days then ER on 29th May. 

I'm on exactly the same protocol as last time as both fresh and FET cycle were text book and responded really well the everything only issue was i didn't get pregnant. I didn't get any side effects with any of the medication had slight OHSS but nothing major to deal with. 

When do you start? xx


----------



## stacergirl

Welcome sandy! Sorry the first one didn't work! Do they have any idea why? Does your office do hysterscopy prior to ivf? Just curious. Really hoping this cycle is successful for you! How are you holding up? 

Plex-wow Af better show soon! Did you bother to take a hpt just in case? My cycles are very regular and are about 25 days so I'm about 50 data from my final ivf appt!! Eek! 

Lucie-glad you're not having symptoms! I bet you're so excited to get this started!!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Stacer, There is really no reason why the first cycle didn't work, everything went perfectly with regards to the cycle just didn't end up pregnant! I do think the IVF process can be a lucky dip at times. 

My clinic didn't carry out a hysteroscopy as the issue is with DH due to infertility from Chemotherapy. They did carry out a number of tests with an internal scan on my to make sure but I've got no outstanding infertility issues. 

I'm holding up well obviously devastating at first but had 6 weeks to come round and ready to start again xx


----------



## stacergirl

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks Stacer, There is really no reason why the first cycle didn't work, everything went perfectly with regards to the cycle just didn't end up pregnant! I do think the IVF process can be a lucky dip at times.
> 
> My clinic didn't carry out a hysteroscopy as the issue is with DH due to infertility from Chemotherapy. They did carry out a number of tests with an internal scan on my to make sure but I've got no outstanding infertility issues.
> 
> I'm holding up well obviously devastating at first but had 6 weeks to come round and ready to start again xx

Glad you're holding up! I'm can only imagine how devastating that was. I'm glad to hear your dh is doing well after the chemo and all. Sounds like you guys have been through a lot! Best wishes for you!!


----------



## stacergirl

I kinda just got some good news, my biopsy came back negative, so that's good (even though I'm not quite sure what it was negative for?! Lol) and then she told me I can schedule my final ivf appt the same cycle as I do my day 2/3 blood work, which is great because I thought I was going to have to wait another cycle. So looks like 25 days and then I'm on my way!! Woo hoo! I just found out through the grapevine that a woman in my bldg at work got pregnant after ivf. Not sure how many cycles they did or what doc they went to buy at least that's positive for us!! I'm working on a project with her husband so I wonder if he will share more details!?! Of course I'd love to know! Lol but the good news is they got a positive!


----------



## hmommy219

Hi girls!! 

Stacer.. glad to hear your biopsy came back negative, and great news to hear of someone else getting preggers with IVF... I always LOVE to hear those stories!! 

Sandy, welcome! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that this will be the magic cycle for you, and I'm sorry to hear that your DH went through chemo. You guys deserve a wonderful blessing in your lives now.

As for me, still just playing the darn waiting game. Want to get this cycle over with so I can begin the 'good stuff' :) 

Oh, and Stacer.. you are right; I am at Fertility Care with Dr. T. My girlfriend had both her children there through IVF so she referred him. I'm hoping I get as lucky as she did. 

Whoever asked the question about 21 days with bcp.. I'm interested in that too. Is that common? I'm praying I'll be the exception (yeah right) and only have to do the two week stint on the pill. :)) 

Chat soon- and stay healthy!


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome Sandy!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing :hugs:

Any updates from anyone?

6 days and counting till i start injections! :happydance: xx


----------



## stacergirl

Hi sandy! Wow only 6 days!! So excited for you! Please keep us posted with everything. How are you feeling about everything?? I'll be keeping everything crossed extra tight just for you!! 

I should have more information in about 20 days regarding my process!! Waiting for cd1 so I can schedule my day 2/3 blood work and then final ivf appt. 

Plex, hmommy, lucie and everyone else-how are you holding up??


----------



## Plex

Whoop Whoop - the :witch: arrived!!!! :happydance: think im gunna take a month(or so) off and not bother with meds till I start IVF :D Its all getting close now :)

Ive only got 2weeks till my appointment too!!

Wow Sandy, Im looking forward to hearing how u get on hun, really not long now x


----------



## Lucie73821

Hope everyone is doing well! I start lupron Friday! :)


----------



## stacergirl

Good luck lucie! I did a little research on lupron since al these meds are new to me. have you taken it before? Hopefully you react well to it and all goes smooth! Are you planning to have your period once more before the fet or not? Just kinda curious the protocol! Will be thinking of you!! 

Yay plex for Af!!! I think us ivf bound ladies are the only excited ones when Af comes bc were ready to get ivf started!! Anxious to hear about what happens at your appt in 2 weeks! I'll be right behind you!! 

Sekky-how you doing? You got an appt coming up soon too, let us know how it goes!! 

Hmommy-that's awesome that your friend got babies with your dr! How could you pass up going to him knowing that?! Hoping the same goes for you as well! And yes love to hear BFP stories pertaining to ivf! Gives us all hope! 

Love that everyone's making progress on this thread! Really hoping its a lucky one for us ALL!! Fx


----------



## Lucie73821

I was on lupron for ivf #1. I actually broke out in a rash from it, hoping it doesn't happen this time. I think they sais that I may have a period, I may not while on it? I also stop bc Friday which I am excited about as they have made me super emotional!


----------



## Sandy83

Yay! Lucie for getting the ball rolling on this FET cycle :happydance:

Plex, great news that :witch: finally showed. It will be good to get your body back to normal or as normal as it can in this whole process before IVF :hugs: Not long for your appt. Is this to get your schedule? 

hope everyone else is doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## augustluvers

Hey Girls, may I join you ladies? 

I had a cancelled IUI cycle in March due to overstimulation. I had a period and was told to wait 30 days to come back to the FS to start the IVF process. I have had all my testing done, and so has DH, My appointment is this Friday at 7am. If all is well I'll be starting Provera to bring on a period, and then BCP with Lupron :happydance: 

LUCIE~~~~ It's so good to see you :hugs: I'm so excited that you are doing the FET :yipee: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome August :hi:

Good luck for friday hope all is well and you will be join us in the cycle :hugs:


----------



## Plex

I wish u the best of luck for starting the Lupron Lucie - fxd u get no side effects! :)
My appointment is to get the ball rolling - I have to fill out loads of forms and sign consents to donate my eggs then I'll have to have a counselling session before I get started so i'll prob have another appointment to discuss a schedule. They have to match me with an appropriate recipient before I can start too so this may all take time, im hoping they already have someone in mind for me :)
:hi: Hiya August - good luck for Friday! 

xxx


----------



## hmommy219

Hi ladies!  Glad to hear you're all buzzing along on your path. :happydance: I'm excited because I'm officially on my last cycle now before calling the clinic on cd1 in May!! I'm on cd 4 right now, and have to go through the next 25-28 days, then call the IVF nurse the moment :witch: shows up to begin our IVF cycle #1!! This is so surreal!! :wacko:

August, welcome! :hugs: Plex, Sandy, Stacer.. I'm crossing fingers, toes, legs, for you all. Bring on the meds!! :))

Check in with you soon.. 
:flower:


----------



## hmommy219

Oh, and I forgot about Lucie.. :hugs: Keeping things crossed for you too!! 
:flower:


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-you and user prob going to be doing everything around the exact same time. That would be awesome! I too call cd 1 of next cycle to make appt. I can't believe it's going to happen!! 

Plex, I noticed you posted about time off for ivf on another thread, did you ever find anything out about that? I'm not telling anyone at work until I absolutely have to, which is hopefully only 3 months after a BFP! I'm keeping this very private, only 5 people other than my husband and I know. I just don't Wang to be asked the questions-ESP in the event it's not successful. I'm prob just going to take off a week once I find out when the et transfer is, and hopefully try to schedule everything else as early in the morning as possible. 

Welcome August-best of luck on Friday! Keep us posted!


----------



## Plex

I got my reply - I only emailed my HR dept as I dont want to end up doing a few cycles and having repeated time off without them knowing. Im not entitled to paid time off but dont need to use my holiday either. Im allowed to take the time off as sick, at least if I do need more than one cycle then they will know why im off alot lol Outside of that person from HR only our parents know although my brother and his girlfriend know we've been having difficulty as they have too. I actually like having the support of them asking how things are going if im honest as It can get a bit lonely when nothing seems to work. When we were trying for our son I only told my line manager about the meds as I didnt know how id react. We've only told our family this time round. 

Yay HMommy!!!!!! One cycle left for u :happydance: Its weird to think that this time next month u'll be on ur way hun :hugs: 

Hopefully we'll all not be far behind u! x


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls! Checking in to see how you are all doing...

Lucie ~ How's the lupron? I never had any side effects on it. I pray you don't as well.

AFM ~ I can't wait for tomorrow. At this time tomorrow, I'll be on my way out of the FS office with an IVF schedule :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Yay august for getting schedule tomorrow :happydance: 

It's always good to get dates to look forward to xx


----------



## hmommy219

Awesome! Great to go through it with someone side by side..... I think my hubby is so used to hearing me harping on about this stuff, that it's a good thing to give him a break, and talk with you girls!! :)) 

I'm a teacher, so it'll work out great that I won't have to take time off b/c it'll be the summer break for me when we do the transfer. I plan on laying around watching Netflix shows all week that week. Can't wait!! lol...
Counting the days.....


----------



## Sandy83

Hmommy, Just to let you know it was my ER that i had to take a couple of days off from work as that was the most uncomfortable afterwards and the transfer was a breeze. xx


----------



## hmommy219

Sandy83 said:


> Hmommy, Just to let you know it was my ER that i had to take a couple of days off from work as that was the most uncomfortable afterwards and the transfer was a breeze. xx

ah... interesting. OK, that's good to know. I didn't realize that the ER left you feeling bad. Well, I'm hoping it coincides with the beginning of our summer break, otherwise, I'll be taking the days off for that for sure! :wacko:


----------



## BabsTTC

Hi Everyone! 
Mind if I join in. I posted in these forum about 3 months back, when we first decided to go the IVF route. I got a lot of encouraging response and a lot of ladies shared their experience and stories, making me accept my fertility issues and face them knowledgeably. 

My issue: Mild endo discovered last May via lap and cleaned. My gyno wa svery sure this was the root cause and we will be pregnant in no time. But after the 3rd failed clomid+IUI cycle, l knew we ahd to go the IVF route. So we tried naturally few more months and found a great RE. He put me on Lupron for 3 months as a precaution for endo. 1st month was ok, but 2nd month has been hell :wacko:. Today I got my 3rd and last Lupron shot :happydance:

Along with that I also got my IVF calendar. As someone in this thread said its so surreal! I was so happy to see the calendar and so overwhelmed at teh same time by looking at the amount of meds!! :nope: How will I survive all that...also, will dear OH survive with me on those meds??? Already he has been complaining that I get angry so easily and am very detached?? 

So here are the dates: No BC for me, I jump directly into Lupron injections starting May 9th. Baseline check on May 21st and stimming after that. Most probably ER around May 28-31st and Embryo transfer in June 1st week. EEkkkk........:happydance:


----------



## stacergirl

Welcome babs! So excited for you to get started! I have endo as well, my doc referred to it as moderate though. I also have low amh though. I'm really hoping my dic is right in saying ivf bypasses endo! Is there a reason why they didn't put you on bcp? Wondering if I'll be on it or not, a few other gals on here wereon it for about 21 days. And I don't know if dh is going to be able to deal with me either on these meds!! But we shall see! I've been doing relaxation and trying to manage my stress better so my body is prepared for ivf. 

Hmommy-yes it will be nice to go through it together! I honestly don't talk about ivf much except for on the chat, but thats probably bc dh has been gone for the past two weeks! I'm sure ivf talk will pick up when he gets back, ESP since I'm about 2 weeks out from scheduling my appt. 

Plex-guess its good to give hr a heads up that way they definitely can't let you go! I'm always worried about that but as soon as I get my calendar I'll request off right away and tell my boss I'm having med procedures done. He knows I have endo and I've been kinda leading him to believe they're doing diagnostic tests when I had my hysterscopy which was true, but I'm def not giving more info than I have to. 

August-your appt is so soon! So jealous!


----------



## hmommy219

BabsTTC said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Mind if I join in. I posted in these forum about 3 months back, when we first decided to go the IVF route. I got a lot of encouraging response and a lot of ladies shared their experience and stories, making me accept my fertility issues and face them knowledgeably.
> 
> My issue: Mild endo discovered last May via lap and cleaned. My gyno wa svery sure this was the root cause and we will be pregnant in no time. But after the 3rd failed clomid+IUI cycle, l knew we ahd to go the IVF route. So we tried naturally few more months and found a great RE. He put me on Lupron for 3 months as a precaution for endo. 1st month was ok, but 2nd month has been hell :wacko:. Today I got my 3rd and last Lupron shot :happydance:
> 
> Along with that I also got my IVF calendar. As someone in this thread said its so surreal! I was so happy to see the calendar and so overwhelmed at teh same time by looking at the amount of meds!! :nope: How will I survive all that...also, will dear OH survive with me on those meds??? Already he has been complaining that I get angry so easily and am very detached??
> 
> So here are the dates: No BC for me, I jump directly into Lupron injections starting May 9th. Baseline check on May 21st and stimming after that. Most probably ER around May 28-31st and Embryo transfer in June 1st week. EEkkkk........:happydance:

Wow... thanks for joining this group- your story is exactly the reason I didn't do any IUIs because I've never heard any success stories yet! My girlfriend did 5 of the darn things before she finally heading to IVF and was successful first time! Well, I pray that you are successful too. 

Like you, I WORRY about those meds.. I'm a little high strung to begin with, so my poor DH may need to go on a golf trip or something during the med phase because I'll likely be psychotic! Lol.. :wacko:

Exciting to hear you have your calendar though.. can't wait to get mine, because I know at that point, it'll be REAL. 

Good luck, and keep checking in with us!! :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

hmommy219 said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Hmommy, Just to let you know it was my ER that i had to take a couple of days off from work as that was the most uncomfortable afterwards and the transfer was a breeze. xx
> 
> ah... interesting. OK, that's good to know. I didn't realize that the ER left you feeling bad. Well, I'm hoping it coincides with the beginning of our summer break, otherwise, I'll be taking the days off for that for sure! :wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah i had 2 days off after collection as was very bloated and uncomfortable for a bit. As for the transfer i was back to normal the next day xx


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome Babs :hi:

Good luck with your cycle. We could be cycling at the same time as i have my ER on 29th May and ET either 1st or 3rd June xx


----------



## BabsTTC

Thanks for the welcome!

Sandy - That is super exciting. We can complain and symptom spot together :happydance:

Hmommy - I hope you get the calendar soon. I agree, it just make things real once you get the calendar. I have warned my Hubs, if he thought last 2 months were bad, next 2 are going to be times 10! He is allowed as many golf trip he wants, till he tolerates me! 

Stacergirl- Hi endo fellow! Endo sucks ....Specially bz it is different in intensity, where it grows and how it can harm us. Most doctors still don't understand it! My GF who had sever endo, got pregnant on her 2nd Clomid+IUI cycle after her lap, where as me with mild endo nothing!! My RE has worked with a lot of endo women in the past. He has seen that women with endo usually have lower egg quality. Giving your body a break from estrogen for a few months, helps with egg quality. He believes that no surgeon can remove endo 100% with lap, there is always some left. Taking lupron for a few months helps get rid of what is left behind and help body get rid of toxins. Endo will always come back (for some lucky ones it does not!) So in my case its a race, do I get pregnant first or does the endo come back first. Hence, the IVF. Taking meds like Clomid and injections actually fuels endo. My AMH is on the lower end as well, my RE said its not a problem for IVF. He said he does not care about # of eggs, he just wants 6-10 good quality eggs.


----------



## BabyLove1210

Hey Ladies, can I join? I see a few of you that will be have ERs around the same time as me! I have been trying to conceive for almost 3 years. I had surgery May 2012 to remove Stage 4 endo. We did medicated cycles, first with Clomid then Letrozole, but nothing worked. We decided to skip IUIs and go straight to IVF.
I am currently at the end of my first week on bcps. I was only supposed to do three weeks of them but found out DH will be out of town for the week our ER was originally scheduled for so we had to bump a week. I start stims 5/13, ER is now estimated for 5/28 and ET for 6/2. I'm excited and so nervous. :happydance:


----------



## hmommy219

Sandy83 said:


> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Hmommy, Just to let you know it was my ER that i had to take a couple of days off from work as that was the most uncomfortable afterwards and the transfer was a breeze. xx
> 
> ah... interesting. OK, that's good to know. I didn't realize that the ER left you feeling bad. Well, I'm hoping it coincides with the beginning of our summer break, otherwise, I'll be taking the days off for that for sure! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i had 2 days off after collection as was very bloated and uncomfortable for a bit. As for the transfer i was back to normal the next day xxClick to expand...

Did you still do a couple of days bed rest after the transfer?


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all! Welcome to the new members. I hope everyone is doing well. 

I started lupron today and will take my last BC tonight. Then I have an apt for a baseline us on Wednesday. I'm excited to get the ball rolling on this cycle!


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies can I join?:hi:

Am presently on day 18 of BCP and CD21 on my first IVF journey. Off to the clinic in 3 hours to get things started.

will do personals when i catch up with everyone's progress. :flower::flower:

Hoping you ladies don't mind a new comer. Cheers:thumbup:


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome sekky!


----------



## sekky

Thanks lucie. My appointment went well. Baseline scan was good so am on burseline for the next 3 weeks.

so next appointment 11 May.

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Plex

:hi: Hi to all the new peeps! 
Hope everyone is doing ok? 
Im at work so will catch up with posts when I get home xx


----------



## hmommy219

sekky said:


> Thanks lucie. My appointment went well. Baseline scan was good so am on burseline for the next 3 weeks.
> 
> so next appointment 11 May.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok

Welcome Sekky! So, you did BCP for 3 weeks and now another 3 weeks doing burseline? What's that?? :wacko: Glad you're joining our group since it looks as though you're further ahead than most of us, so it'll be great to pick your brain as you go through it just before we do :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

Girls, do any of you know the answer to these questions:

First, if you have regular, ovulatory cycles, will the ER still insist you go on bcp for 2-3 weeks?

Second: My clinic offers gender selection. Yes, I know it's ridiculous to think that at this stage 'beggers shouldn't be choosers' lol... believe me, at this point, I'd be happy and grateful for either, but have any of you heard about this, or how much it costs? Just wondering..... :laugh2:

Hope you're all doing well. I'm on cd 7 and dying to get to AF (never thought I'd be writing that) so I can go in for my baseline and get things cooking!! :happydance: Thinking of you all.... 

:hugs:


----------



## Plex

Sekky/Lucie - How r u getting on with ur meds?
Hmommy - Ive heard of gender selection but think its not allowed in the UK so dont know about costs etc. Not long now till ur af hun - this time next month u'll be on ur way!! :)

Afm, Im on cd6 now and have decided to take another round of clomid but not take the ovitrelle shot this month my last tablets will be tomorrow, then its just waiting :D I have just over a week now till my consultation :happydance: xx


----------



## hmommy219

Plex, I can guess why it's illegal in the UK.. it's kind of bizarre, but I just noticed it on my RE's website that it is an option. 

How exciting that your consultation is coming up!! I wish we could all just hit the fast-forward button and get to the good stuff! :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Doing ok with the lupron, although I'm experiencing extreme tiredness and overall lack of energy. I hope it eases up soon though! I spend my day with 18 8 year olds and need all the energy I can get!!!

Hmommy, it's nice to see another Floridian here! As for the gender selection, I'm pretty sure my dr offers it, although I'm unsure of the cost involved. 

Hi to to everyone else!


----------



## sekky

hmommy219 said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Thanks lucie. My appointment went well. Baseline scan was good so am on burseline for the next 3 weeks.
> 
> so next appointment 11 May.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok
> 
> Welcome Sekky! So, you did BCP for 3 weeks and now another 3 weeks doing burseline? What's that?? :wacko: Glad you're joining our group since it looks as though you're further ahead than most of us, so it'll be great to pick your brain as you go through it just before we do :hugs:Click to expand...

I have PCOS which i believe is the reason for the BCP. Its to get all the follies to be at the same point before meds. And the burselin i guess is to down reg my system. I guess this is what they call antagonist protocol. But what do i know:dohh:


----------



## sekky

hmommy219 said:


> Girls, do any of you know the answer to these questions:
> 
> First, if you have regular, ovulatory cycles, will the ER still insist you go on bcp for 2-3 weeks?
> 
> Second: My clinic offers gender selection. Yes, I know it's ridiculous to think that at this stage 'beggers shouldn't be choosers' lol... believe me, at this point, I'd be happy and grateful for either, but have any of you heard about this, or how much it costs? Just wondering..... :laugh2:
> 
> Hope you're all doing well. I'm on cd 7 and dying to get to AF (never thought I'd be writing that) so I can go in for my baseline and get things cooking!! :happydance: Thinking of you all....
> 
> :hugs:

Honestly am hoping i get a boy from my treatment and if its a multiple i will like to have a perfect twin of both sexes. if not 2 boys. I heard of clinic that offers it at an extra cost of $1000 in UAE. I don't know of your location:shrug:

If i have the option i will give it a shot


----------



## sekky

Plex said:


> Sekky/Lucie - How r u getting on with ur meds?
> Hmommy - Ive heard of gender selection but think its not allowed in the UK so dont know about costs etc. Not long now till ur af hun - this time next month u'll be on ur way!! :)
> 
> Afm, Im on cd6 now and have decided to take another round of clomid but not take the ovitrelle shot this month my last tablets will be tomorrow, then its just waiting :D I have just over a week now till my consultation :happydance: xx

YAY for you last pill. FX this works and you don't need the IVF :thumbup::flower:

My first shot of burselin went well as i did it myself. Can't believe i just jabbed myself in the belly:wacko:


----------



## sekky

Lucie73821 said:


> Doing ok with the lupron, although I'm experiencing extreme tiredness and overall lack of energy. I hope it eases up soon though! I spend my day with 18 8 year olds and need all the energy I can get!!!
> 
> Hmommy, it's nice to see another Floridian here! As for the gender selection, I'm pretty sure my dr offers it, although I'm unsure of the cost involved.
> 
> Hi to to everyone else!

Hello lucie:flower:


----------



## Peachy1584

Hey ladies hope you don't mind another joiner. I did my first ivf in Feb which resulted in a BFN. I am just starting bcp's for FET which will be the first week of June. Hoping and praying this works.

Hmommy- My clinic uses bcp's on cycles no matter what to control your cycle and to do the pgd testing is around $3, 500 and I think it could be more depending on how many eggs you have. Made me nervous taking cells from embryos but if we don't have any luck I will seriously consider it next time.

Lucie- I remember your journey from another thread I hope this time is lucky for you!

EOE- Here's to hoping this soon turns into a pregnancy then new mommy thread for all of us!!:dust:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope you all had a great weekend. 

Babylove, Welcome :hi: Good luck with your cycle. Looks like we are going to be on same cycle :hugs:

Hmommy, I had 1 day rest after transfer but i clinic recommends getting straight back to normal and no bed rest as they say it's best to get the blood flowing around your system but i know all clinics are different with the recommendations :hugs:

Lucie, Yay for starting lupron :happydance: hopefully time will fly for you.

Sekky, Welcome :hi: I am also on Buserelin for 3 weeks and it's used to basically shut down your system prior to stimming so they get the best response from your ovaries. Good luck with your cycle. What are you going to be stimming with? :hugs:

Plex, Good luck for consultation this week :hugs: 

Peachy, Welcome :hi: Good luck with your cycle. 

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:

AFM, First injection this morning back to being a pin cushion for a while. Feeling ready for this cycle lets get this party started!!!!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## stacergirl

BabsTTC said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Sandy - That is super exciting. We can complain and symptom spot together :happydance:
> 
> Hmommy - I hope you get the calendar soon. I agree, it just make things real once you get the calendar. I have warned my Hubs, if he thought last 2 months were bad, next 2 are going to be times 10! He is allowed as many golf trip he wants, till he tolerates me!
> 
> Stacergirl- Hi endo fellow! Endo sucks ....Specially bz it is different in intensity, where it grows and how it can harm us. Most doctors still don't understand it! My GF who had sever endo, got pregnant on her 2nd Clomid+IUI cycle after her lap, where as me with mild endo nothing!! My RE has worked with a lot of endo women in the past. He has seen that women with endo usually have lower egg quality. Giving your body a break from estrogen for a few months, helps with egg quality. He believes that no surgeon can remove endo 100% with lap, there is always some left. Taking lupron for a few months helps get rid of what is left behind and help body get rid of toxins. Endo will always come back (for some lucky ones it does not!) So in my case its a race, do I get pregnant first or does the endo come back first. Hence, the IVF. Taking meds like Clomid and injections actually fuels endo. My AMH is on the lower end as well, my RE said its not a problem for IVF. He said he does not care about # of eggs, he just wants 6-10 good quality eggs.

Yeah ive been reading it doesnt always get completely removed with the lap. My friend had endo too but it took 7 iuis to get a positive. And thats after two laps. Are you on vitamins to increase the quality of your eggs? Im on dhea and co q 10, my doc said it couldbt hurt. So your doc seems positive that ivf will be succesful? My doc does, which is reassuring bc I'm sure he deals with all kinds. Is the reason you're not on bcp bc he doesn't want to furl the endo? I wonder if I'll need to be on lupron? Haven't heard anything yet! 

Hmommy-I have yet to hear that my doc does gender selection or not. I honestly hope he doesn't because I don't want to have to choose!! Dh would def want a boy so I guess we'd have to go with that option if we did get a choice, just bc I wouldn't want to go against him and say girl when tho that's what I want!! I just want a baby boy or girl!! I'm still waiting for Af too!! They should be here in no time!! 

Nice to hear everuone is moving along! Welcome to the newbies and best of luck! It's going to be hard to keep up with everyone's progress but will definitely do my best and cheer you on!!


----------



## hmommy219

Sandy, first injection!! Do you ice the spot first? Does it hurt? Is it really weird that I can't wait to get to that point?? lol... 

I'm supposed to ovulate this week, so I'm imagining how amazing it would be to achieve a BFP on my last attempt before first IVF cycle officially begins... a girl can only hope, right?? lol..

It's fun to check in to see where everyone's at. I'm keeping us all in my prayers ladies!!


----------



## Crosby

Hi girls, mind if I join?

Im doing short protocol in may, just waiting for my period to start and then US and stimms.

I'm just shopping around for drugs, I will be on menopur and cetrotide.


----------



## Plex

:hi: everyone, hope ur all doing ok? xx

I have my consultation 2moro morning now!!!! 9am :happydance: Hopefully this will get the ball rolling!!


----------



## hmommy219

Plex- so excited for you!! Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome Crosby! 

Good luck tomorrow Plex!


----------



## Sandy83

hmommy219 said:


> Sandy, first injection!! Do you ice the spot first? Does it hurt? Is it really weird that I can't wait to get to that point?? lol...

No i don't ice spot as it never seems to hurt i always inject into my belly and change sides each day. Yeah it's definitely strange that we can't wait to jab ourselves on a daily basis but then again nothing about IVF is normal :hugs: xx


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome Crosby :hi: hope AF shows soon 

Good luck for appt today Plex :hugs: xx


----------



## Crosby

Thanks girls :)

Has anyone signed any consent forms yet? I know I'm a bit premature but I was given the forms ages ago and was told have them done by the start of IVF. As I am bored today I thought id start filling them out, wow there is a lot !!!


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah i signed the consent forms last year there is a bit to fill in with lots of information xx


----------



## Sandy83

Plex, hope appt went well this morning :hugs: xx


----------



## stacergirl

How'd it go today plex? 

Im feeling very impatient today. It's only next week that I should get Af and be able to schedule my final ivf appt and get final labs done, but we all know waiting is the pits. I've been reading too much on ivf and that's probably wants causing this! Hope you ladies are finding it easier to wait!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Hi there, I'm on my day three of down regging.
Should start stimulating on or around the 2nd May.

So far no symptoms. Injections are remarkably painless. 

Should have er on or around week commencing 27th May. People at work are brilliant and asking how I am doing and feeling. I want to take Time off sick from er to a week later. Think I'd go stir crazy if I did nothing for two weeks afterwards. As the nurse said really I could run a marathon afterwards if I wanted (somehow I think I'll give that a miss) just plan to sit in garden and relax!!!

Feeling quite positive now I have started the meds. Before I've had the occasional meltdown where it all got too much and needed a good cry to get it out of my system.
I have 23 follicles on the last scan so that is good news so the nurse said hence why on quite a low dose of gonal 184.5 (no idea if that is low or not) I'm on a long protocol too.

Hopefully I got a good batch of eggs after er so we can freeze then to use afterwards.

I know we WILL be parents - it's just the route we have to take to get there is different !!!


----------



## hmommy219

Welcome soph!

Plex..give us the scoop!


----------



## Plex

:hi: heya girlies 

Well I had my appointment which left me 120quid outta pocket but the process has oficially started!!! :happydance: I need to have some more bloods done, scan and swabs as mine are outta date (April12) and I need to book myself in for a counselling session & nursing information session before i start, but ive been accepted on the egg share scheme!! Im now waiting for a letter from my consultant and a phone call on thur to arrange tests etc. Finally getting moving feels fantastic even if i have a bit more of a wait. My consultant told me that it was the best option as the clomid is now not making me ovulate. 
Ive got2 make a list of questions to ask as I didnt get all the information from the receptionist that the consultant told them to give me. I will update on thur :D 

Hope ur all doing well :)
xx


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome soph :hi: Sounds like we will be cycling about the same time i am now into the 3rd day of down regging and looking to have ER on 29th May 

Plex, great news on official getting the ball rolling on your cycle. Its good to have a plan in place :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies mind if I join? All my info is in my siggy- we are starting our 2nd IVF. I am going to be doing a down regulation protocol this time so Lupron starts on Sunday 4/28 then 10-11 days later I should get AF. Then bloodwork and u/s and stim meds start cd2...so that could be May 9/10.
Has anyone else taken Lupron?


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome mrsjenny :hi: Good luck with your cycle looks like you will be joining the cycle with a few of us.:hugs: Sorry i can't advise on Lupron as never used that xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

Sandy83 said:


> Welcome mrsjenny :hi: Good luck with your cycle looks like you will be joining the cycle with a few of us.:hugs: Sorry i can't advise on Lupron as never used that xx

Thanks Sandy! I am happy to be cycling with you ladies. I'm nervous but trying not to get too nervous- this might be the last cycle we can afford. I'm also nervous about us not having any embryos...it was so hard to lose them all last time


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome mrsjenny! I'm currently on lupron in prep for a FET. I am not a huge fan of it. While the shots are super easy, I hate the way the lupron makes me feel. It makes me very moody. I'll go from ok to raging mad to crying back to ok in just a few minutes. But I know it's necessary for my cycle so I'm dealing with the symptoms.

My appointment this morning went well. Everything looks "quiet", which I guess is what they are looking for. They drew my blood and depending on what my estrogen levels come back as, I'm either starting the estrogen pills tonight or tomorrow. Also tomorrow we are reducing the lupron dose to half of what it is now. I go back next Wednesday for another blood draw and us to see how things are progressing. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thanks Lucie! Ugh not looking forward to the mods swings but I agree- its all for a good cause! 

Sounds like your appointment went well this morning :)


----------



## Crosby

Girls has anyone started injections here? Or are you all either waiting or down regging?

I'm so nervous and time is going by ever so slow :(


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi Crosby- I am waiting to start my Lupron injections for the down reg on Sunday but this will be my 4th cycle doing injectable meds...it scariest the first time you have to do it but the second day is a little easier...until its no biggie! Haha- I recommend holding an ice cube to the area for 20-25 seconds. I never felt a thing. The scariest part is actually injecting yourself but with the ice is totally numb. Do you start today?


----------



## Crosby

Nah I don't start till beginning of may.

I used ovitrelle before so I'm ok with needles. 

I don't even know what I'm nervous about lol


----------



## babyseeker

Hi ladies can I join? I started Lupron this past Sunday and the shots have been easier than expected I'm scheduled to begin stimming on the 6th of May and ER the following week. Looking forward to chatting with you ladies over the next few weeks. Goodluck


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome Baby :hi: Good luck with your cycle not long now! xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

babyseeker said:


> Hi ladies can I join? I started Lupron this past Sunday and the shots have been easier than expected I'm scheduled to begin stimming on the 6th of May and ER the following week. Looking forward to chatting with you ladies over the next few weeks. Goodluck

Thanks baby! I start Lupron on Sunday and was wondering how they'd go :)


----------



## hmommy219

Sounds like a lot of appointments are coming your way!! - Nice to actually get things rolling! :thumbup:



Plex said:


> :hi: heya girlies
> 
> Well I had my appointment which left me 120quid outta pocket but the process has oficially started!!! :happydance: I need to have some more bloods done, scan and swabs as mine are outta date (April12) and I need to book myself in for a counselling session & nursing information session before i start, but ive been accepted on the egg share scheme!! Im now waiting for a letter from my consultant and a phone call on thur to arrange tests etc. Finally getting moving feels fantastic even if i have a bit more of a wait. My consultant told me that it was the best option as the clomid is now not making me ovulate.
> Ive got2 make a list of questions to ask as I didnt get all the information from the receptionist that the consultant told them to give me. I will update on thur :D
> 
> Hope ur all doing well :)
> xx


----------



## Plex

I got a call from the egg donation nurse and im going in on tuesday next week for scans/swabs and blood tests. Im going to get a call for my counselling appointment in the next day or two. My dh has to have his bloods done too. The longest im going to have to wait is for my next cycle to start so I can have some tests done then - so that could be a while (hopefully not) but things will move quickly from here on i think! :happydance: 

Its great to have more people on this thread and already on their injections too - im really looking forward to hearing how you're all getting on :D xxx


----------



## stacergirl

I want an injection or something! Lol just hanging out waiting for Af next week and getting jealous hearing about all these injections going on!! 

Welcome newbies! 
Plex that is great! 
Good luck to all!! Looking forward to hearing more about your processes!


----------



## Plex

Me too lolol I never thought id be actually wanting to inject myself :haha: x


----------



## babyseeker

mrsjennyg said:


> babyseeker said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join? I started Lupron this past Sunday and the shots have been easier than expected I'm scheduled to begin stimming on the 6th of May and ER the following week. Looking forward to chatting with you ladies over the next few weeks. Goodluck
> 
> Thanks baby! I start Lupron on Sunday and was wondering how they'd go :)Click to expand...

I was terrified mentally but they are painless for me. I take them in the abdomen and feeling nothing not even a prick, I think the key is to not go slow and my nurse gave me the diabetic needles to use which are very thin... GL


----------



## mrsjennyg

babyseeker said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyseeker said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join? I started Lupron this past Sunday and the shots have been easier than expected I'm scheduled to begin stimming on the 6th of May and ER the following week. Looking forward to chatting with you ladies over the next few weeks. Goodluck
> 
> Thanks baby! I start Lupron on Sunday and was wondering how they'd go :)Click to expand...
> 
> I was terrified mentally but they are painless for me. I take them in the abdomen and feeling nothing not even a prick, I think the key is to not go slow and my nurse gave me the diabetic needles to use which are very thin... GLClick to expand...

I'm not sure what kind of needles I have- it all came in the same small box (all the needles, the vial, & alcohol wipes). All of the meds for this cycle came through the mail a couple weeks ago when this cycle started.... I just put the ones that needed to be refrigerated in the fridge and the rest I put in a cabinet. Haha I didn't want to stare at it waiting for the Lupron to start. Lol. I'll investigate it all this weekend since I start it on Sunday... here we go!


----------



## Plex

mrsjennyg said:


> babyseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyseeker said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join? I started Lupron this past Sunday and the shots have been easier than expected I'm scheduled to begin stimming on the 6th of May and ER the following week. Looking forward to chatting with you ladies over the next few weeks. Goodluck
> 
> Thanks baby! I start Lupron on Sunday and was wondering how they'd go :)Click to expand...
> 
> I was terrified mentally but they are painless for me. I take them in the abdomen and feeling nothing not even a prick, I think the key is to not go slow and my nurse gave me the diabetic needles to use which are very thin... GLClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of needles I have- it all came in the same small box (all the needles, the vial, & alcohol wipes). All of the meds for this cycle came through the mail a couple weeks ago when this cycle started.... I just put the ones that needed to be refrigerated in the fridge and the rest I put in a cabinet. Haha I didn't want to stare at it waiting for the Lupron to start. Lol. I'll investigate it all this weekend since I start it on Sunday... here we go!Click to expand...

Do u have to draw up ur own shots? xx


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah Plex you usually have to draw your own shots depending the amount you have to administer. The worse for me is the menopur where you have a vial of powder and a vial of liquid and you have to mix them together before injecting. Don't worry tho you get the hang of it after the first couple xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

The only shots I haven't had to draw up are the Follistem injections because its in a pen but the Lupron, Menupur (which is new to me this cycle), HCG & POI all have to be drawn. Like Sandy said- you get the hang of it quickly!


----------



## Plex

Is it fairly straightforward? Im nervous I'd get something wrong and waste a dose. :dohh: think I'm worrying bout it cos its all extra costs and it ain't cheap. Xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

My clinic has online videos showing how to do it- does your place have anything like that?


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> I want an injection or something! Lol just hanging out waiting for Af next week and getting jealous hearing about all these injections going on!!
> 
> Welcome newbies!
> Plex that is great!
> Good luck to all!! Looking forward to hearing more about your processes!

Stacer... I am one week behind you!! Come on AF!! :happydance:


----------



## Plex

mrsjennyg said:


> My clinic has online videos showing how to do it- does your place have anything like that?

Im not sure tbh, I go in for scans and bloods on tue and i'll get an info pack then and will have a chance to chat with the nurse about injections and stuff.


----------



## babyseeker

mrsjennyg said:


> babyseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyseeker said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join? I started Lupron this past Sunday and the shots have been easier than expected I'm scheduled to begin stimming on the 6th of May and ER the following week. Looking forward to chatting with you ladies over the next few weeks. Goodluck
> 
> Thanks baby! I start Lupron on Sunday and was wondering how they'd go :)Click to expand...
> 
> I was terrified mentally but they are painless for me. I take them in the abdomen and feeling nothing not even a prick, I think the key is to not go slow and my nurse gave me the diabetic needles to use which are very thin... GLClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of needles I have- it all came in the same small box (all the needles, the vial, & alcohol wipes). All of the meds for this cycle came through the mail a couple weeks ago when this cycle started.... I just put the ones that needed to be refrigerated in the fridge and the rest I put in a cabinet. Haha I didn't want to stare at it waiting for the Lupron to start. Lol. I'll investigate it all this weekend since I start it on Sunday... here we go!Click to expand...


I got a pakage similar to that as well but I also had two additional packages of needles and alcohol pads. The nurse said that I could use the needles that came in the package or I could use the diabetic ones. The ones in the package seemed a bit longer to me so I chose to go witht he smaller ones but wither way it wont hurt much if at all.


----------



## babyseeker

Plex said:


> Is it fairly straightforward? Im nervous I'd get something wrong and waste a dose. :dohh: think I'm worrying bout it cos its all extra costs and it ain't cheap. Xx

it is very simple, I have a link to a video that I can PM you if you like it shows exactly how to take each med and it is easy!


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. Was MIA here for few days. I was down with a serious cold.

Sandy & soph - seems we are cycling together. Today is day 8 of down regging with burserelin. My next appointment is May 11. 

Welcome to the new ladies.

Plex - Good luck with your labs

Lucie - how are you doing with your lupron? 

Afm - I haven't been doing my belly jabs myself lately. DH has been wonderful at doing them for me and they are painless actually. I do not have a side effect from them yet.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Plex

babyseeker said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Is it fairly straightforward? Im nervous I'd get something wrong and waste a dose. :dohh: think I'm worrying bout it cos its all extra costs and it ain't cheap. Xx
> 
> it is very simple, I have a link to a video that I can PM you if you like it shows exactly how to take each med and it is easy!Click to expand...

If u cud that'd be great hun! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hello Ladies,
I was wondering if i could join you guys? IVF class has been taken, ivf tests completed, and Meds have been ordered. I am currently waiting for AF to arrive next week, and I'm to go into clinic on CD 2 and await the Go to start stims that evening. I will be doing Gonal F and Menopur, Ganirelex, Ovidrel, antibiotic, Medrol, and progesterone in oil.
Im 32 and DH is 34....everything normal with me; DH has low motility 17%. I have completed 2 IUI's which resulted in BFN's...This is all happening so fast and I'm so nervous!


----------



## Plex

Lucinda7981 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I was wondering if i could join you guys? IVF class has been taken, ivf tests completed, and Meds have been ordered. I am currently waiting for AF to arrive next week, and I'm to go into clinic on CD 2 and await the Go to start stims that evening. I will be doing Gonal F and Menopur, Ganirelex, Ovidrel, antibiotic, Medrol, and progesterone in oil.
> Im 32 and DH is 34....everything normal with me; DH has low motility 17%. I have completed 2 IUI's which resulted in BFN's...This is all happening so fast and I'm so nervous!

Good luck hun!! :) really not long till u start - exciting times :thumbup: I know what u mean about being nervous - everythings an unknown for me atm and i dont know how im going to cope with the injections??!!??


----------



## bbblues

Hey ladies. Was wondering if I could join in? I just completed my sixth and final IUI last Sunday. I will be moving on to IVF once I get my test result back for this iui. I took almost all the classes for IVF and I have my meds on hold. Just exciting to be moving on finally but nervous too. Hope this works.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Plex said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> I was wondering if i could join you guys? IVF class has been taken, ivf tests completed, and Meds have been ordered. I am currently waiting for AF to arrive next week, and I'm to go into clinic on CD 2 and await the Go to start stims that evening. I will be doing Gonal F and Menopur, Ganirelex, Ovidrel, antibiotic, Medrol, and progesterone in oil.
> Im 32 and DH is 34....everything normal with me; DH has low motility 17%. I have completed 2 IUI's which resulted in BFN's...This is all happening so fast and I'm so nervous!
> 
> Good luck hun!! :) really not long till u start - exciting times :thumbup: I know what u mean about being nervous - everythings an unknown for me atm and i dont know how im going to cope with the injections??!!??Click to expand...

Thanks....I'm nervous bout mixing the menopur, the Gonal F and Ovidrel I'm use to. I am also nervous bout the PIO shots :/


----------



## Plex

Hope u dont need the ivf bbblues :) I wish u the best of luck for this cycle :hugs: x


----------



## Plex

Lucinda7981 said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> I was wondering if i could join you guys? IVF class has been taken, ivf tests completed, and Meds have been ordered. I am currently waiting for AF to arrive next week, and I'm to go into clinic on CD 2 and await the Go to start stims that evening. I will be doing Gonal F and Menopur, Ganirelex, Ovidrel, antibiotic, Medrol, and progesterone in oil.
> Im 32 and DH is 34....everything normal with me; DH has low motility 17%. I have completed 2 IUI's which resulted in BFN's...This is all happening so fast and I'm so nervous!
> 
> Good luck hun!! :) really not long till u start - exciting times :thumbup: I know what u mean about being nervous - everythings an unknown for me atm and i dont know how im going to cope with the injections??!!??Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks....I'm nervous bout mixing the menopur, the Gonal F and Ovidrel I'm use to. I am also nervous bout the PIO shots :/Click to expand...

Im unsure of what meds i'll get at the mo and I wouldnt like mixing at all so im with u on that one for sure! If u dont mind me asking what does PIO stand for? 

Im really proud of myself - I gave myself my ovitrelle injection for the first time ALL BY MYSELF, no-one else at home :happydance: and it wasnt bad at all!!! Think I sud be ok with other injections now :thumbup:


----------



## KatherineA

Hi Everyone, 

I would like to join. I am starting down regging for IVF end of May. Have my planning appointment on 13 May and then its good to go!!! 

This is my first IVF. Good luck to everyone out there undergoing this procedure in the next few months!!!


----------



## sekky

Welcome Katherine, hoping your first try does the trick. My journey in my signature


----------



## KatherineA

Good luck with your cycle Sekky. Hopefully it will be your only one because it will work for you!!! Not sure what meds I am on yet.

Like HMommy I have 2 natural cycles left before IVF. Waiting for AF to show on Saturday. Then if I O on CD14 of my next cycle, I might well find out Iam PG before I start the stimms (clinic advised me there is a full refund in this case) But, like HMommy I don't think that will happen in a million years!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

Welcome Lucinda, bbblues & Katherine :hi:

Lucinda, the mixing of meds does sound like its hard but you really do get use to it :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well not long til everyones appointments get underway :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

Welcome Katherine, good luck with ur cycle! :D 

Afm - I have my appointment 2moro and weirdly looking forward to the scans etc as it means i'll b a step closer. Once Ive had those done I just wait for my period which hopefully will be in 2weeks as I have ov'ed this month :happydance: Once af has arrived I get the remaining bloods done, have a nursing info session and then wait for cd21 to start BC unless they tell me to start it sooner :D Cant believe its all just around the corner!!!!

Hope everyones doing well xx


----------



## bbblues

Thanks everyone. Had my progesterone test today so far so good. Sunday is my injection class. Next Monday is my beta test. I think I'll order my injections on Friday cause they take a bit to get delivered. I want to keep moving forward. Don't want any delays. Good luck everyone


----------



## Sandy83

Plex, good luck for appt today :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

Thanx Sandy :D I gunna set off in a bit - got 2hrs till my app :D 

How u getting on with all the meds? x


----------



## Sandy83

not long! :happydance:

I'm doing good no side effects apart from the first 2 days. I'm now just wishing the time away to be able to beginning my stims xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Update starting stims tonight ;)


----------



## stacergirl

Yay Lucinda! Congrats! 

Plex, how'd it go?


----------



## babyseeker

Sandy83 said:


> not long! :happydance:
> 
> I'm doing good no side effects apart from the first 2 days. I'm now just wishing the time away to be able to beginning my stims xx

I know the feeling I'm on my second week of Lupron wishing the 6th would hurry up and get here so that I could start stimming.




Lucinda7981 said:


> Update starting stims tonight ;)

Goodluck!





KatherineA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would like to join. I am starting down regging for IVF end of May. Have my planning appointment on 13 May and then its good to go!!!
> 
> This is my first IVF. Good luck to everyone out there undergoing this procedure in the next few months!!!

welcome, this is my first ivf also really hoping its a first time success GL to you


----------



## Sandy83

Plex, how did your appt go? :hugs:

Lucinda, Great news on starting Stims :happydance: xx


----------



## Plex

:hi: Ive had my scan/swabs and bloods done - FIVE vials of blood! I was surprised at my bmi which was 25!!!!! OMG (it has to be under 28 to egg share). Anyway I have to wait for my next af to have bloods on cd 2-4 then have a nursing information session then I get started - somewhere in that time i also have to have a counselling session; im just going to phone them now as they shudve called me but havent :dohh: It went pretty well - the nurse was really nice and answered all my questions, my only concern is that around june/july they have periods of closing the clinic for cleaning purposes so have reduced services for a week at a time - theres about 4weeks in those two months where bits of the clinic will be shut up! The nurse said not to worry as i shud be scheduled around those dates :) Ive been working out dates etc and i think i shud be finishing my first cycle in july - that seems AGES away :( x


----------



## Sandy83

Plex, glad the appt went well sounds like you will be underway in no time and honestly once you get started the time will fly by July isn't that far away :hugs: xx


----------



## hmommy219

Ladies, I'm starting to worry that I'm way off in my calculations of when I'll be having my ET... reading your posts is making me think that I'll be about a month off of my original thought of mid June. 

At my clinic, I was told to call on cd1 to go in for a baseline ultrasound and begin bcp. It was my understanding, that I'd be on bcp for 2-3 weeks, then meds for another 2 weeks, then ER then 3-5 days later the ET. Am I way off here? Some of you seem to be having way more appts?? I originally thought the entire thing would be about 6 weeks. ?? 

Is this wishful thinking on my part? :wacko:

What do you think? 

Stacer, AF arrive yet? When do you anticipate the actual ET?? 

Keeping you all in my prayers girls!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Hmommy, Every clinic is different so not to sure! I've listed my cycle below

Start Buserelin injections for 3 weeks 
Baseline scan to check my system is shut down
Start Stims Menopur next day if all is well
Scan a week later to check count of follicles 
final scan 4 days later to confirm i can do trigger shot
ER 2 days later
ET 3 or 5 days after that. 

I know some ladies are on BCP then still have to proceed with down regging injections for 3 weeks after that the start stimms so not sure if you are missing the down reg part out. 

From starting my down reg injections the length of the IVF cycle is 5 weeks

Hope this helps! xx


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-Af hasn't gotten here yet, expecting her between Thursday and Tuesday. I pray she doesn't come sat bc I don't know if cd 2 or 3 blood work will be possible. I'm eith with on the calculations though. This process takes forever. My dh doesn't understand why we shouldn't have the Er or Et in may. But in thinking our final ivf spot will be next week or the following week, then a couple weeks to get meds in the mail so probably won't be doing anything until June-if that's even possible. I can't wait to get my dates, this feels so out of my control, which I know it is but having dates would give me a little reassurance. I think we're going to be on a very close track! 

Plex-glad everything went well! 

Sandy-thanks for the timeline. You did bcp before busetelin, right? Or no? How long did it take to get your meds? 

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## hmommy219

Sandy, thank you so much for your response. I was getting worried that I was being way too optimistic to think I could get all this done in 4-6 weeks! lol... Like everyone else I guess, I'm just wanting time to fast forward.

:)

Stacer, I will keep my fingers crossed for you that the witch shows up any day but Saturday!! Yes, I think we'll be very close with our cycles. I'm expecting AF between May 8-12. Knowing my luck, this'll be the only darn time she's late! lol...

Can't wait to compare notes with you. I hope our protocols are smiliar :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all! I hope everyone is doing well. Quick update from me. I had another us today and my lining is looking "great" according to the NP. I am to continue the estrogen, lupron until next week, and start crinone next weekend, then transfer is scheduled for the 16th!


----------



## Sandy83

Stacer, No i didn't do BCP before buserelin it was straight into injections. I think thats where things differ between to US and UK procedures. As to getting my Meds i'm funded under the NHS in the UK so I get a prescription from the clinic and can pick up at any pharmacy that day. Am i right in thinking you are in the US? :hugs:

Hmommy, In this whole procedure you do wish time away but once you get started and you have appointments and injections to do time just seems to fly by :hugs:

Lucie, Yay! for great lining the 16th will be here before you know it :happydance: 

hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

HMommy - My cycle will be up to 8weeks long but then I have to get my cycle in line with my recipient so I would imagine it would be about 6 weeks normally. Hopefully the time will fly by for us both! x

Stacer - Really hope af doesnt get u on sat as its the bank holiday :( x

Lucie - :happydance: 2weeks till et!! Its great that ur lining is doing well too :) How have u found ur previous tww's when doing the ivf? Do u keep urself busy or just rest - if u can? x

Sandy - Hows the meds going? x

Hope everyones doing well x 

Im just waiting for the counsellor to call me back - they only work mon, tue and fri and i think theyre half days too :( I need to get an appointment sometime from now but before af which may or may not arrive on the 14th May. The important blood test results for cycstic fybrosis will be back around the 21st May. After that I will get booked in for my info session then i start but that will be probably next month. I think im surprised at how long the set up process takes :( Hopefully though the time will go quickly. Im now in the tww so fxd I dont need the IVF :thumbup: but i wont hold my breath.....


----------



## Lucinda7981

Lucie, How exciting...goodluck!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Plex I'm sure once you get started it won't seem like such a long process :0


----------



## Lucie73821

Plex, for ivf 1 I tested 1 day before beta because I couldn't stand not knowing. For ivf #2, I did not test before beta. I don't think I will be testing early this time, but who knows. :)


----------



## hmommy219

Lucy... exciting to hear you're well on your way!! 

Plex.. cannot imagine worrying about someone elses cycle on top of worrying about my own! lol.. What you are doing is awesome.. lots of good karma to you!!

Have any of you heard about taking baby aspirin after ET? I've been reading up on the benefits...


----------



## Plex

Lucie73821 said:


> Plex, for ivf 1 I tested 1 day before beta because I couldn't stand not knowing. For ivf #2, I did not test before beta. I don't think I will be testing early this time, but who knows. :)

I always test early even though I know i shudnt lol I just cant help myself :haha: I have to buy lots of internet cheapies to keep my obsession to a minimal cost :thumbup: x


----------



## Plex

Hmommy - aw thanks hun :hugs: I dont know if i'll be worring so much as excited for the other lady as she'll hopefully get what she's wanted desperately for so long. Its such a small gift that makes a world of a difference to someones life :cloud9: It'd also be amazing to think that if I do get my bfp she may have hers too and there wud be someone out there who's due exactly the same time as me going through the same stages at the same time :D 

Having just re-read this i think I wud be worrying for her too lolol so the only being excited bit isnt entirely true :Dx


----------



## stacergirl

Lucie-good news all around for you! Praying it stays that way!! 

Hmommy-I would love to have similar protocols! That would be great! I called my office even though I'm still waiting for Af because I wanted to know what their protocol is for if I did get Af over the weekend and looks like they have a calling service, so I'll be able to get through to schedule an appt which is great! Come on AF! Hopefully your Af isn't late! I'm so anxious for us!! 

Plex-I concur with hmommy, so great of you to do this! Glad things are moving along! 

Sandy-that's great you didn't have to take bcp, and that you could get your meds right away! And yes I'm in the states, Florida girl too!! 

Thinking of you ladies, hoping I can provide better updates soon!!


----------



## BabsTTC

Hi Everyone!! I have been following this thread regularly. Not much to update on my side yet. I start my daily Lupron injections next Thursday ...yipieeee

And, Holy molly!!! Its May!!! :happydance: Finally- the month I have been waiting for :happydance:

On a side note - My RE wanted me to get Pap and breast exam done before the IVF cycle. The nurse practicener who saw me, looked at my chart and said "oh! looks like you had a Lap last May? Have you been trying to get pregnant since then, Ha ha ha ha!!" Yes, that statement was followed by a laugh. I did not know how to react to that. I guess I should be happy that my two years of infertility can make someone laugh??? Bed side manners ....I wish they taught that at nursing school!! Needless to say, I will make sure I don't get her next time.....

Moving on- I will not let the above incident lessen my excited!! I have waited too long for this ....and its freaking awesome weather here!!! I feel so good, so positive!! I feel this is it ....Baby dust everyone! We all are on the path to our happiness.


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer.. good for you for calling the office to check- and their response proves you're in good hands: they've got you covered!! So unless you're preggers, come on AF!! :)

Babs: welcome back and I loved reading your post because your great attitude comes shining through. As for the dingbat who laughed at you... what an ass! Well, ignore that, and good luck to you buddy!! Keep us posted. :)


----------



## Plex

*Babs* - I cannot believe that the nurse LAUGHED at u!!!! People like that shudnt be in jobs where they have to deal with others at all :hugs: Good luck with starting ur meds next week! :thumbup: x


I feel a bit crushed at the moment as Ive just heard back from the counsellours and the earliest appointment they can give me is 28th JUNE She also said that I probably wudnt be starting until after AUGUST!!!! :cry:I feel let down and fed up now, I cant believe its going to take that long!! I dunno maybe she was just giving me the worst case scenario? :shrug:

I hope everyone else is doing well? xx


----------



## stacergirl

Well ladies, Af came. Yay! But I called and left message with the office but haven't heard anything back yet. The lady yesterday told me they see the last patient at 1030a, ang it's past that. Really really really hoping I can get in on Monday!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Plex I too hope that is the worst case scenario ...
Stacer hope u hear back from clinic soon n that they can get u in ASAP ;)


----------



## bbblues

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. I just got my delivery of my injections today. All the meds are a little over whelming even though they always over order. I Have my injection class tomorrow. And my beta test is Monday but I starting spotting today and think the witch is coming any second. But this is it. Can't believe it.


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer: YEY!!! The witch is here, and now you're off and running! Don't worry about the clinic.. I know they'll be calling and getting you in for your baseline. I felt a little crampy this morning so hoping I'm right behind you. :) 

bblues: Sounds like you are well on your way- awesome! Fill us in on the injection class- bet you never thought you'd actually be attending something called an 'injection class' jeez... lol..

Plex: I am bumbed to read your post. I'm hoping that's the worst case scenario, but if you think about how long you've already waited.. I know it's no consolation, but the time will def. fly by hon. Keep us posted.

AFM.. still waiting for AF.. any day now hopefully..


----------



## Plex

*Stacer*- :happydance: woohoo!!!! so pleased for u now u can get started! x
*BBlues*- Gosh do u have room in ur fridge for all those medicines? thats my one concern that we'll be short of fridge space lol. x
*HMommy/Lucie*- Thanks I really hope it'll be sooner rather than later x


----------



## bbblues

Witch came today!! I go back day 3 which will be Tuesday. 

Class went well. The medication doesn't seem so bad now. Just hope I don't have to do the inter muscular progesterone shot. 

Plex and hmommy: hope you don't have a long wait


----------



## Plex

Bbblues- yay for the:witch: Good luck for this cycle!! x


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. Sorry I have been MIA here. Welcome to the new ladies.

Seems I have a lot of catching up to do. Will get to it ASAP.

AFM - 17th shots of burserelin down 4 more to go and 4 days to starting Stims as well.

Hope you are all doing well


----------



## stacergirl

Sekky-17 shots already? You go girl, you're almost there! 

Good luck blues! Glad you're getting things going! 

Well I luckily got in today for my day 3 blood work, AND I was able to schedule my final ivf appointment for THURSDAY at 1230! Omg, it's so soon that I'll have all the info I'm going to need to get this process started!! Im excited but nervous at the same time! Dh is gone for 2 weeks beginning may 31 so I'm hoping we can get the ER before, or coordinate so it can happen right when he returns! Yay! 

Hmommy-Af come yet? Really hoping she does so you can get into the docs office too and get things moving along! 

Hoping this is one lucky thread!! Who's going to be the first with the ER and ET? Do we know yet?! 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend :hugs:

Plex, I hope they gave you worse case scenario for dates. I would ask them to keep you in mind for an cancellation appointments :hugs:

Stacer, Yay for AF :happydance: Good luck for Thursday its great when you gets dates as you have something to look froward to and plan to :happydance:

bbblues, Yay for AF and great news on getting the ball rolling won't be long now :hugs:

Hmommy, Fx'd AF shows soon :hugs:

Sekky, Not long now. I'm on 13th injection another 7 to go before scan to be able to start stims :happydance: xx


----------



## sekky

stacergirl said:


> Sekky-17 shots already? You go girl, you're almost there!
> 
> Good luck blues! Glad you're getting things going!
> 
> Well I luckily got in today for my day 3 blood work, AND I was able to schedule my final ivf appointment for THURSDAY at 1230! Omg, it's so soon that I'll have all the info I'm going to need to get this process started!! Im excited but nervous at the same time! Dh is gone for 2 weeks beginning may 31 so I'm hoping we can get the ER before, or coordinate so it can happen right when he returns! Yay!
> 
> Hmommy-Af come yet? Really hoping she does so you can get into the docs office too and get things moving along!
> 
> Hoping this is one lucky thread!! Who's going to be the first with the ER and ET? Do we know yet?!
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Yep stace 17 down. :happydance: so excited am getting close. My appointment is on Saturday. I know I will start stimms on Saturday as my BW/bs always behave. 

Hey sandy, just few days behind me. Hoping we get to post our BFP together.

How is everyone doing?:flower:


----------



## stacergirl

Plex-I would keep calling to see if they had any cancellations! 

Trying to keep track. It Looks like lucie, Lucinda sekky and sandy might be the first ones for the ER and ET? Lucies got the transfer schedule for may 19, lucindas already stimming, and sekky and sandy are close to stimming. Is this correct? Let me know if I missed anyone!


----------



## Plex

Thanks girls :D Think Im going to send the counsellor an email asking to be notified of any cancellations - least I know Ive asked (pretty sure I asked her when I spoke to her but she was quite dismissive). Think she was annoyed that Id phoned and left a few messages and sent a couple of emails lol Still, heres to hoping I get in early :) 

Im really excited to read everyones journeys - really not long for u all now xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

stacergirl said:


> Plex-I would keep calling to see if they had any cancellations!
> 
> Trying to keep track. It Looks like lucie, Lucinda sekky and sandy might be the first ones for the ER and ET? Lucies got the transfer schedule for may 19, lucindas already stimming, and sekky and sandy are close to stimming. Is this correct? Let me know if I missed anyone!

Yes retrieval will be Thurs or Fri for me ;)


----------



## bbblues

So excited for everyone. Baby dust to those going in for retrieval soon. 

Went in for my day 3 today. I go back on Thursday for a consult to talk to dr about how many to put in one or two. Start the pill today too. And next Wednesday I get my saline sono.


----------



## Plex

:happydance: so excited for everyone on their cycles :happydance:


----------



## pcsoph2890

Hi ladies....

I have been down regging for the past two weeks or so, in for my scan to make sure that i am fully shut down tomorrow, then all being well i start stimming the next day.
So far no symptoms at all - feel a bit hotter than normal especially at night in bed. In a way i want a few symptoms to let me know it is working ok!

Injections not going badly either - just one bad bruise from one injection in my stomach - which i think is amazing as you can prod me even slightly and i turn black. So quite surprised!
Hubby says he is a bit put off dtd knowing im injecting etc at the moment - but i feel quite relieved that i'm not checking cm this month, getting upset when we don't dtd etc and the tww. (but i suppose the tww after ET will be far worse this time)
Planning on taking time off work for two weeks to a) recover from the ET and b) to just give the one egg put back in (fingers crossed) as much chance as sticking as possible.

We have to more than likely do icsi as sperm count is rather low in the hubby - i seem to firing on all clinders! The last scan showed 23 folicles - so hopefully that count stays high so more eggs produced and more eggs likely to fertilise, more eggs to chose from and more eggs to freeze. (well i hope so anyway) Expecting the worst but hoping for the best!
I have a very good positive vibe going on in my head at the moment - i can see me pregnant and having children (not sure at what stage and how many IVF's it'll take) but i can see it!

Good luck all!!


----------



## sekky

Popping in to say hello to everyone. Thinking of all you ladies.


----------



## hmommy219

I agree with you about the relief over not having to check mucus and demand bd on a calendar..as much as ivf can be daunting, at least we get a break from all that crap! Lol... also glad to hear about the injections not being so bad. I am nervous about that. 

QUOTE=pcsoph2890;27191169]Hi ladies....


Good luck all!![/QUOTE]


----------



## bbblues

Hey ladies. I was just curious, what is your game plan? How many sticky beans do you want to put back? Or how many does your doctor recommend?


----------



## Plex

Just thought I'd share the email Ive just sent the counsellour about getting any cancellations passed to me if possible. What do u all think? 
Hopefully I'll get a phone call sometime soon!


*Sorry for sending another email, but I couldn't remember if I had asked you the following:

I was wondering if you would be so good as to keep me in mind for any cancellations that may arise as I would be willing to attend at 2 hours notice. If a cancellation does arise and it is able to be offered to me then could you let me know via telephone please? I pick up all my messages.


I do have some holiday booked from 18th May - 25th May and 3rd June - 7th June so would be unavailable then. 

Thank you for your time in reading this,*


----------



## babyseeker

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in with you beautiful ladies hope all of your cycles are going well, I am on day two of stimming, and it is far less painful than i expected...hoping for ER next week!


----------



## Plex

Good luck Babyseeker!! x


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies.

Plex I think that's a well composed email. Fx you get a reply

Bbubble am thinking of 3 blasts if allowed. I know my clinic will do 3 of 3rd day transfer but am not sure of how many blast they will on day 5. 

Baby hoping you get some good follies. Grow follies grow.

How is everyone doing? Xoxo


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

pcsoph, Hope scan goes well today and can start stims tomorrow :happydance:

bbblues, My clinic will only allow me to transfer 1 on a fresh cycle if it reaches a 5 day blastocyst but if it's a 3 day transfer they will look to putting 2 back. What are you looking to do? :hugs:

Plex, I wouldn't apologise for sending the email it's there job and at the end of the day if they are have any sense at all they will understand how important it is to us going through IVF to get the ball rolling. I would send another email in about 2 weeks if nothing has happened from this one. :hugs:

Babyseeker, Glad stimming is going well, when will you be in for a scan to see how those follicles are growing? Fx'd for ET next week :hugs:

Sekky, Hi :hi: not long til your scan :happydance: xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

The scans looked all good, lining very thin, follicles very tiny, so the nurse said all good. They took my bloods too, so they will call me midday to confirm I can start stimming!!!

So looks like I'll be starting gonal f tomorrow 187.5 per day. Not sure if that is a lot or what? But at my first scan I had roughly 23 follicles so they said they wouldn't need to stim me too much!?

I'm glad I'm onto the next stage now!


----------



## Sandy83

Woo Hoo pcsoph thats great news :happydance:

As too gonal F amount i wouldn't know as I've only been on menopur xx


----------



## sekky

Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> pcsoph, Hope scan goes well today and can start stims tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> bbblues, My clinic will only allow me to transfer 1 on a fresh cycle if it reaches a 5 day blastocyst but if it's a 3 day transfer they will look to putting 2 back. What are you looking to do? :hugs:
> 
> Plex, I wouldn't apologise for sending the email it's there job and at the end of the day if they are have any sense at all they will understand how important it is to us going through IVF to get the ball rolling. I would send another email in about 2 weeks if nothing has happened from this one. :hugs:
> 
> Babyseeker, Glad stimming is going well, when will you be in for a scan to see how those follicles are growing? Fx'd for ET next week :hugs:
> 
> Sekky, Hi :hi: not long til your scan :happydance: xx

Thanks buddy. Not long to yours too. Will you be 30 this year? I will be in few months.


----------



## Sandy83

Yes I'm 30 in 25 days so will be a sober 30th for me!!!! xx


----------



## sekky

Sandy83 said:


> Yes I'm 30 in 25 days so will be a sober 30th for me!!!! xx

Oh wish it's a bit farther so you get the best gift ever. Well your BFP will only be a belated birthday gift from God:kiss:

Pcosph seems you will have a good response. As per the dose I wouldn't know. I only use Gonal F with clomid with my last IUIs and it was just 75 iu. So fx for you doll:kiss:


----------



## hmommy219

sekky said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> Plex I think that's a well composed email. Fx you get a reply
> 
> Bbubble am thinking of 3 blasts if allowed. I know my clinic will do 3 of 3rd day transfer but am not sure of how many blast they will on day 5.
> 
> Baby hoping you get some good follies. Grow follies grow.
> 
> How is everyone doing? Xoxo

I agree with you, Sekky.. 3 blasts if allowed for sure! Although I'm just praying I even have that many to do :wacko:


----------



## sekky

hmommy219 said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies.
> 
> Plex I think that's a well composed email. Fx you get a reply
> 
> Bbubble am thinking of 3 blasts if allowed. I know my clinic will do 3 of 3rd day transfer but am not sure of how many blast they will on day 5.
> 
> Baby hoping you get some good follies. Grow follies grow.
> 
> How is everyone doing? Xoxo
> 
> I agree with you, Sekky.. 3 blasts if allowed for sure! Although I'm just praying I even have that many to do :wacko:Click to expand...

Will pray you get more than that so you get to freeze some for siblings too at a later date:haha:


----------



## bbblues

Thanks everyone. My dr says if its 3 day transfer he advises 2 but on 5 day whatever I want. I think I want to do two just in case of reabsorption?? And then I will have my family. My daughter is four now. I just hope I'm not putting too many eggs in my basket.


----------



## pcsoph2890

I'm only allowed one fresh egg on the NHS to be put back in - then fingers crossed if i get more then they get frozen i can have two put back in at a time until all the frozen eggs are used up! 

Then once all those are used up i will have to pay for a whole new cycle again! Whether i do that again will all depend on how i cope on stims and how many eggs i get after ER....


----------



## BabsTTC

Oh my Gosh!! So much to catch up with. It looks like some of you have already started stimming and some of you are about to...so exciting!! Keep us updating about how the follicles are growing ....
Also, I was wondering of we could have an update on the first page as to who is at suppression stage and who is stimming, so its easier to follow people. We seem to be having have a lot of action lately, which I am totally loving!! Good luck everyone...I start my 1st Lupron injection tomorrow ....


----------



## hmommy219

Hi ladies! Well, :witch: came this afternoon so I called my Dr's office right away to get on the schedule for a day 3 ultrasound, and of course the nurse there couldn't schedule anything with me because the 'system was down' OMG.. is this a sign??!! :dohh: lol...

So...... just sort of waiting to hear back... doesn't that seem random?? lol.. just my luck. :wacko:

Hope you're all doing well today. :flower:


----------



## stacergirl

Ugh so sorry hmommy. Hopefully you will hear tomorrow!!! Fingers crossed for that!


----------



## Sandy83

Hmommy yay for AF, hope you hear something from your clinic today :happydance:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## sekky

BabsTTC said:


> Oh my Gosh!! So much to catch up with. It looks like some of you have already started stimming and some of you are about to...so exciting!! Keep us updating about how the follicles are growing ....
> Also, I was wondering of we could have an update on the first page as to who is at suppression stage and who is stimming, so its easier to follow people. We seem to be having have a lot of action lately, which I am totally loving!! Good luck everyone...I start my 1st Lupron injection tomorrow ....

I agree with the first page update that's if the its not too much work :shrug:

How is everyone doing?:flower:


----------



## Kpkj

Hi everyone! Can I join? I am about to start my first IVF cycle. Our only known problem is MF so we will be doing ICSI with an antagonist protocol. We have our consent signing on Monday and I should start the meds at the end of next week. I am really excited but nervous too. Anyone on the same protocol or time schedule? Any advice would be awesome!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Kpkj :hi:

I'm doing ICIS and have been down regging for just under 2 weeks hoping to start stims next week and scheduled for EC on 29th May. A few of the other Ladies are round about the same time so not much difference. Good luck with your cycle :hugs: xx


----------



## Oculi83

Hi ladies,
I'm about to start my first IVF cycle, too. Dh and I are 'unexplained'.
We'll be doing half IVF, half ICSI and I'll be on an antagonist protocol. Now, just waiting for AF. Hope I can start the stimms next week. :)


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome Oculi :hi:

Good luck with your cycle, Ill be stimming next week hopefully as well :hugs: xx


----------



## Kpkj

Anyone else in follistim, menopur, and ganirelix? How have they been? I am nervous for the injections as well as the side effects. I know everyone is different but let me know how you feel/felt.


----------



## Oculi83

Hi Sandy,
Thanks, good luck with your cycle as well. :) looks like we'll be more or less on the same time schedule.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hi Oculi ;) Retrival was this morning....details to follow as I'm feeling cramps and sleepy


----------



## Oculi83

Hey there Lucinda! :) have a good rest. Hope everything went well.


----------



## sekky

Lucinda do get enough rest . You can update us later sweetie 

Welcome oculi and kpkj. Fx you ladies get your BFP this cycle.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## hmommy219

Welcome oculi and kpkj! Good luck to you this cycle!!

Well, the IVF nurse got back to me today thank God!! lol.. My baseline ultrasound and bloodwork is tomorrow morning and I guess they're putting me on the "microflare Lupron Short Protocol" I don't have any idea what that means, but according to a quick google search (ya gotta love google) it's an aggressive approach for women with advanced maternal age and/or low reserve. So I guess that's me. :)) 

I'm excited to get started now!! 

Lucinda: so excited for you with your retrieval. I hope you have lots of good news to share. :) 

How's everyone else doing? Is anyone also doing the Microflare stimulation with me?? I've never even heard of that one on these boards before.. jeez.. lol..


----------



## babyseeker

Kpkj said:


> Anyone else in follistim, menopur, and ganirelix? How have they been? I am nervous for the injections as well as the side effects. I know everyone is different but let me know how you feel/felt.

I'm on gonal-f lupron and menopur the shots were so much easier than expected and I have to do them in the belly.... I do get headaches from the meds and a little cramping but nothing serious.... Good luck to you!


----------



## bbblues

So exciting hmommy

Good luck Lucinda 

Welcome oculi and kpkj

As for me I am disliking the birth control part already. Never did like it or stay on it for long. I get the worst migraines. I'm ready for the shots lol. Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Plex

Lucinda - rest up hun :D Hope u feel more like ur old self soon. U having 3dt or 5dt? x


----------



## Plex

:hi: kpkj & oculi good luck with ur cycles!! x

Hmommy - YAY :) the ball is officially rolling now4 u! :thumbup: x

Bbblues - Hope these days on BC go quick for you x 

Hope everyone else is doing well - im going to catch up with all the posts now and will prob post again as I can never reply all in one go if i dont write it down :dohh: xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Kpkj said:


> Anyone else in follistim, menopur, and ganirelix? How have they been? I am nervous for the injections as well as the side effects. I know everyone is different but let me know how you feel/felt.


That was my protocol with ivf #2. I responded much better than on my first cycle. I had 27 eggs collected, 26 were mature, and they all fertilized (some naturally, some with icsi). we transferred two! And had 6 to freeZe. I was also able to mix the follistim and menopur into one vial so I only did 1 injection some nights, and 2 on the nights I added the ganirelix. My one tip with the menopur is to mix it up and let it sit 5-10 minutes before you inject it, as it tends to burn as it is being injected. 

Hi to the new ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. Transfer is one week away, I can't wait!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucie73821 said:


> Kpkj said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else in follistim, menopur, and ganirelix? How have they been? I am nervous for the injections as well as the side effects. I know everyone is different but let me know how you feel/felt.
> 
> 
> That was my protocol with ivf #2. I responded much better than on my first cycle. I had 27 eggs collected, 26 were mature, and they all fertilized (some naturally, some with icsi). we transferred two! And had 6 to freeZe. I was also able to mix the follistim and menopur into one vial so I only did 1 injection some nights, and 2 on the nights I added the ganirelix. My one tip with the menopur is to mix it up and let it sit 5-10 minutes before you inject it, as it tends to burn as it is being injected.
> 
> Hi to the new ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. Transfer is one week away, I can't wait!Click to expand...

Kpkj- I'm on the exact same protocol!! I start those three meds at the end of may once Af comes. No bcp for me. Had the final ivf appt today and they did a trial ET (with obviously no eggs), and then gave me list of meds, timeline, finances, etc. I'm anxious to start but not excited about all these injections!! In addition to the three meds you named I'm on HcG, estrace and I think another one any an antibiotic (dh will be on antibiotic too). When do you start your meds? 

Lucie-that's great to hear! Thanks for the information! Hoping this protocol works for Kpkj and me! You must be getting excited for your ET! 

Hmommy-glad you're getting in and getting started!! Sounds like you might be knee deep in the process soon! 

Lucinda-hope you're feeling ok. Def love to hear how it went. Sending baby dust your way!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Lucinda, Glad ER went well and can't wait to hear your fertilsed report today :hugs:

Hmommy, Good luck with scan and b/w today and great news about getting started :happydance:

Lucie, next week will be here before we know it :happydance:

Sekky, Good luck for tomorrow :happydance: 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well, this thread is going to start and get busy very soon can't wait :hugs: 

AFM, on countdown 5 days til scan and hopefully then starting stims :happydance: xx


----------



## sekky

Thank you sandy. Not far anymore for you too.

Lucinda any news from the clinic yet?

Lucie getting so close hmmm. Fx this is your cycle


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks for the well wishes ladies....they retrieved 14 yest but I'm awaiting the fertilization report. I will update it once I get it!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Update I have 9 ongoing embryos


----------



## bbblues

Lucinda lots of well wishes and prayers


----------



## stacergirl

9 is great! Are you planning to freeze any?


----------



## sekky

Great report Lucinda. Going day 3 or 5?


----------



## Lucinda7981

So at my clinic they only do day 5 transfers(so Tues)....and yes i will freeze remaining embryos. I start PIO injections today and started taking Medrol last night.


----------



## babyseeker

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is doing well, I had my day 4 scan today only 6 follies and E2 level is at 75 which is low doc wants me to keep same dosage and follow up on Monday with more b/w and u/s praying for good results....


----------



## Lucinda7981

babyseeker said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, I had my day 4 scan today only 6 follies and E2 level is at 75 which is low doc wants me to keep same dosage and follow up on Monday with more b/w and u/s praying for good results....

Hoping that u get good news Mon :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies :) I finally got AF after 12 days on 10iu of Lupron (and 5 days after finishing my last BCP). Went for my baseline yesterday and they started me on 3 shots for the stims! I've only ever done one so this is very new - I'm going to run out of room on my stomach! 5iu of Lupron, 150iu of Follistem and 75iu of Menupor. Whew!
Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies :) I finally got AF after 12 days on 10iu of Lupron (and 5 days after finishing my last BCP). Went for my baseline yesterday and they started me on 3 shots for the stims! I've only ever done one so this is very new - I'm going to run out of room on my stomach! 5iu of Lupron, 150iu of Follistem and 75iu of Menupor. Whew!
> Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:

Yeah for getting started! Could you ask if you can combine the follistim and menopur into one shot? That's what we did for my last ivf cycle, we mixed the menopur, then injected the follistim into the menopur vial, then drew it all up in one syringe, so it was only one shot. It may be worth asking if that's a possibility.


----------



## hmommy219

wow Mrsjenny.. 3 shots a day sounds like they've got you on a very aggressive protocol.. but that's GREAT! Good luck to you!

Well ladies, I just got my bill for meds...... $5707.07 Holy cow!! They're shipping it out to me next week. I guess this includes all the syringes etc,. but I had to sit down for a minute and wait for the room to stop spinning! 

I was also told yesterday that when the time comes, my Dr. always does assisted hatching for women 35 and older, so that's another expense... but I've read good things about hatching, so I'm feeling happy about that. 

It's weird being back on bcp- at least we all know we'll never have to spend money on that again! lol... Thinking of you all... xx


----------



## BabsTTC

Lucinda: 9 embryo's are great!! Good luck for Tuesday!! It will go well ...

babyseeker: Good luck for your US on Minday ...your E2 #'s will catch up....

Mrsjennyg: Yay for AF and starting the meds ....

on my end I started lupron last Thursday. Since I was on Lupron shots for 3 months for endo, I skip BC and do not wait for AF. Hubs gives the injections after dinner and is doing a great job. I am not afraid of needles, but I could never give one to myself. Felt really tired and exhausted on Friday, so came home early. I think my body is trying to adjust to daily Lupron injections. 

Had our IVF class last week. I was amazed at the number of young people going through IVF, including us. The class was very informative specially for Hubs and was very well organized. We also got to hear from the embryologist and saw videos of ICSI and genetic testing on embryos. Its incredible!!! We have a new found confidence in this fertility clinic now


----------



## sekky

Hommmy that so much money for meds. Hoping its all worth it in the end

Lucinda hoping your embies continue to grow strongly. Fx for Tuesday 

Babs I couldn't do the shots myself too. DH still does mine same time as yours. Good luck 

Mrsjenny can you ask about Lucie's idea? It can reduce your shots

Lucie not long to your transfer. Good luck with this one

AFM started stimming already. Am on 150iu of menopur and 0.2ml of suprefact. So am really doing the antagonist protocol.


----------



## bbblues

No worries hmommy. When all goes well every penny is worth it.  

Good luck babbyseeker and mrsjennyg 

I go Wednesday for my saline sono. They are also going to do a moc implantion to see if I might need a relaxer for the real deal. I am so ready for this lol


----------



## Lucinda7981

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies :) I finally got AF after 12 days on 10iu of Lupron (and 5 days after finishing my last BCP). Went for my baseline yesterday and they started me on 3 shots for the stims! I've only ever done one so this is very new - I'm going to run out of room on my stomach! 5iu of Lupron, 150iu of Follistem and 75iu of Menupor. Whew!
> Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:

Yay for AF and starting!!!!do u do all those meds at once or some are AM and some PM?


----------



## Lucinda7981

hmommy219 said:


> wow Mrsjenny.. 3 shots a day sounds like they've got you on a very aggressive protocol.. but that's GREAT! Good luck to you!
> 
> Well ladies, I just got my bill for meds...... $5707.07 Holy cow!! They're shipping it out to me next week. I guess this includes all the syringes etc,. but I had to sit down for a minute and wait for the room to stop spinning!
> 
> I was also told yesterday that when the time comes, my Dr. always does assisted hatching for women 35 and older, so that's another expense... but I've read good things about hatching, so I'm feeling happy about that.
> 
> It's weird being back on bcp- at least we all know we'll never have to spend money on that again! lol... Thinking of you all... xx

Ouch on the bill for meds :/ but exciting to being one step closer :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

BabsTTC said:


> Lucinda: 9 embryo's are great!! Good luck for Tuesday!! It will go well ...
> 
> babyseeker: Good luck for your US on Minday ...your E2 #'s will catch up....
> 
> Mrsjennyg: Yay for AF and starting the meds ....
> 
> on my end I started lupron last Thursday. Since I was on Lupron shots for 3 months for endo, I skip BC and do not wait for AF. Hubs gives the injections after dinner and is doing a great job. I am not afraid of needles, but I could never give one to myself. Felt really tired and exhausted on Friday, so came home early. I think my body is trying to adjust to daily Lupron injections.
> 
> Had our IVF class last week. I was amazed at the number of young people going through IVF, including us. The class was very informative specially for Hubs and was very well organized. We also got to hear from the embryologist and saw videos of ICSI and genetic testing on embryos. Its incredible!!! We have a new found confidence in this fertility clinic now

Thanks for the well wishes...I'm psyched!!! I'm happy you had such a positive experience during your IVF class....yey for being one step closer!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

sekky said:


> Hommmy that so much money for meds. Hoping its all worth it in the end
> 
> Lucinda hoping your embies continue to grow strongly. Fx for Tuesday
> 
> Babs I couldn't do the shots myself too. DH still does mine same time as yours. Good luck
> 
> Mrsjenny can you ask about Lucie's idea? It can reduce your shots
> 
> Lucie not long to your transfer. Good luck with this one
> 
> AFM started stimming already. Am on 150iu of menopur and 0.2ml of suprefact. So am really doing the antagonist protocol.

Yey for starting stims...everything goes so fast from this point :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thanks ladies! That's a good idea - I'll have to see if I can combine the Follistem and Menupor. :thumbup: I do all of the shots at 9pm at night - DH is not a needle fan and I'm ok doing them myself (this is the 4th cycle I've done injectible meds). DH had to do some of the POI shots last time (before we found out all the embryos died) and it took him 30 minutes to do the first shot - poor thing was so wrecked but he did it! :dohh: We'll see how he does this time around.

The cost of the meds... yeah that's a bit of a shock! We are very lucky we have insurance that covers a lot of this or we would not be able to do IVF. This is the last one our insurance covers so we're praying for a miracle.

Good luck to everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## sekky

mrsjennyg said:


> Thanks ladies! That's a good idea - I'll have to see if I can combine the Follistem and Menupor. :thumbup: I do all of the shots at 9pm at night - DH is not a needle fan and I'm ok doing them myself (this is the 4th cycle I've done injectible meds). DH had to do some of the POI shots last time (before we found out all the embryos died) and it took him 30 minutes to do the first shot - poor thing was so wrecked but he did it! :dohh: We'll see how he does this time around.
> 
> The cost of the meds... yeah that's a bit of a shock! We are very lucky we have insurance that covers a lot of this or we would not be able to do IVF. This is the last one our insurance covers so we're praying for a miracle.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! :thumbup:

Good luck with this cycle. Am on day two of stim too:happydance:another cycle buddy. Doing our first IVF and hoping our prayer is answered. We don't have insurance and all expense is out of pocket for us. So fx this cycle is it for both of us:hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

It's been a busy weekend on this thread sounds like the wheels are in motion for most of us now :hugs:

Lucinda, Yay for ET on tomorrow, Have you had an update on how your embies are doing? :hugs:

Baby, Good luck for Scan today will look forward to hearing the results :hugs:

Mrsjennyg, Yay for AF lets get this show on the road! :happydance:

Lucie, Not long for ET only a couple more days :happydance: PUPO on Thursday!

Hmommy, Wow cost of meds is :wacko: really makes me appreciate being covered under the NHS :hugs: hope this is your cycle for your forever baby 

Babs, Hope the shots are going well and your body is starting to adjust :hugs:

bbblues, Good luck for scan on wednesday :hugs:

Sekky, Hope your scan on wednesday shows some nice growing follicles :hugs: 

AFM, got scan on Wednesday and hopefully starting stims on thursday woo hoo lets get this show on the road :happydance: xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> It's been a busy weekend on this thread sounds like the wheels are in motion for most of us now :hugs:
> 
> Lucinda, Yay for ET on tomorrow, Have you had an update on how your embies are doing? :hugs:
> 
> Baby, Good luck for Scan today will look forward to hearing the results :hugs:
> 
> Mrsjennyg, Yay for AF lets get this show on the road! :happydance:
> 
> Lucie, Not long for ET only a couple more days :happydance: PUPO on Thursday!
> 
> Hmommy, Wow cost of meds is :wacko: really makes me appreciate being covered under the NHS :hugs: hope this is your cycle for your forever baby
> 
> Babs, Hope the shots are going well and your body is starting to adjust :hugs:
> 
> bbblues, Good luck for scan on wednesday :hugs:
> 
> Sekky, Hope your scan on wednesday shows some nice growing follicles :hugs:
> 
> AFM, got scan on Wednesday and hopefully starting stims on thursday woo hoo lets get this show on the road :happydance: xx

No no update here....they said next update would be when the call me tom am to tell me what time I go in the afternoon. 
Yay for almost getting started!!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

I don't know how you are coping i got a call the next day to say how many fertilised then a call on day 3 to say how many were still progressing then a call on day 4 to say how many would make it to day 5 and i still was impatiently waiting! Fx'd for you xx


----------



## Oculi83

Hi everyone! :)
Hope y'all are doing fine.

I started injecting cetrotide 0.25 this morning and will have to keep on doing that until Friday. From Saturday onwards I'll be injecting Puregon 150iu for 3 days, followed by an ultrasound on Tuesday and further instructions from the clinic.


----------



## Sandy83

Yay for starting Oculi, are you doing the injections yourself? :happydance: xx


----------



## Oculi83

Thanks Sandy,
Yes, I'm doing it myself. Dh doesn't like needles. Haha.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sandy83 said:
 

> I don't know how you are coping i got a call the next day to say how many fertilised then a call on day 3 to say how many were still progressing then a call on day 4 to say how many would make it to day 5 and i still was impatiently waiting! Fx'd for you xx

I'm surprised how well I'm taking it lol....tom waiting for my call will be another story! For me it's knowing something is supposed to happen is what causes anxiety but they told me ahead of time that I would just get a call the day after and then on day if transfer ...


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Thanks Sandy,
> Yes, I'm doing it myself. Dh doesn't like needles. Haha.

Well then thank god u are not doing PIO....DH gets a sick pleasure from doing mine lol!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, Lol! Are you serious? 
Well, at least you get some help. Even the HIV screening was too much for dh. He turned his head into the opposite direction and used his free arm to cover his eyes and made this 'omg-i'm-gonna-die' face. Lol! Hilarious!


----------



## hmommy219

Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> It's been a busy weekend on this thread sounds like the wheels are in motion for most of us now :hugs:
> 
> Lucinda, Yay for ET on tomorrow, Have you had an update on how your embies are doing? :hugs:
> 
> Baby, Good luck for Scan today will look forward to hearing the results :hugs:
> 
> Mrsjennyg, Yay for AF lets get this show on the road! :happydance:
> 
> Lucie, Not long for ET only a couple more days :happydance: PUPO on Thursday!
> 
> Hmommy, Wow cost of meds is :wacko: really makes me appreciate being covered under the NHS :hugs: hope this is your cycle for your forever baby
> 
> Babs, Hope the shots are going well and your body is starting to adjust :hugs:
> 
> bbblues, Good luck for scan on wednesday :hugs:
> 
> Sekky, Hope your scan on wednesday shows some nice growing follicles :hugs:
> 
> AFM, got scan on Wednesday and hopefully starting stims on thursday woo hoo lets get this show on the road :happydance: xx

Sandy, the irony is, I used to live in England, so I could have been covered if I'd have stayed there! :wacko:


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-my medicine costs are about the same. My insurance covered some of them, but 2 meds alone were $4000. We're looking at around $13k for the evtiee procedure, then additional money to freeze embryos. This sure is expensive, hoping you don't need more than one ivf, but at least yours would be covered (minus the meds), if we were to need more we would have to pay the full price over again. Ugh! But it will be worth it when we finally get out bfps!!!


----------



## Plex

:hi:

*Lucie*- Good luck for the ET hun!! :) Great tip about the menopur, If I have to have that med i'll be sure to be leaving it for a bit before i inject it. The injections are bad enough without having a burning sensation too lol x

*Stacer*- Ouch $4000 for 2 of the meds, this ivf business aint cheap is it? At least its all so worth it in the end to get that bfp :D x

*Sandy*- Good luck for ur scan 2moro, hopefully u can start ur stims soon x

*Sekky*- How r u getting on with ur meds? x

*Lucinda*- 9 embies is great hun! Whens the ET, is it 2moro? x 

*Bbblues*- Good luck for ur scan hun x

*Babyseeker*- How did ur follow up go yesterday hun? x

*Mrsjenn*- Wow u gotta take a LOT of shots hun :hugs: Did u ask if u cud combine them in the end? x

*Hmommy*- I bet the cost of those meds still hasnt sunk in yet has it? I know i bought one trigger shot for one use and it cost me £40! God knows how much a full cycle will cost! x

*Babs*- Ur hubbies good with the injections, mine wudnt go near them with a barge pole. Im pretty sure I'll be left to do them by myself lol x

*Oculi*- Hope ur scan went well today x

Afm Im pretty sure af is on her way now so hopefully i can get my last lot of bloods done 2moro fxd! Apart from that nothing much is going on with me.

Hope ur all doing well xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oculi83 said:


> Lucinda, Lol! Are you serious?
> Well, at least you get some help. Even the HIV screening was too much for dh. He turned his head into the opposite direction and used his free arm to cover his eyes and made this 'omg-i'm-gonna-die' face. Lol! Hilarious!

Yes I'm serious...my DH is something else! I swear 8 pm has become his favorite time of the day ....so much so that he's usually grumpy when waking from a nap n will wake up nice n cheery just to stick me!


----------



## Lucinda7981

So transfer was completed this afternoon; we transferred 2 n now I wait :/


----------



## stacergirl

Yay Lucinda! Hope everything goes well with the implanting! Lots and lots of baby dust to you!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer..I am keeping my fingers crossed for both of us that one cycle does the job so we don't go totally broke !! Lol..

Lucinda.. yey!!!!!that's awesome! Now bed rest and have hubby wait on you hand and foot! Wishing you boat loads of sticky dust!


----------



## Sandy83

Lucinda, Yay for being PUPO :happydance: Will you be testing early or holding out for OTD 

AFM, had scan this morning and went well lining is under 3mm and have 25 antral follicles so start stims tomorrow and back on thursday for follicle count scan :happydance: 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks everyone for the well wishes! I will be POS....i can be patient but not that patient....so I will test before my beta as I don't want to be surprised when the call with the results....I want to know what's up!


----------



## Sandy83

Look forward to seeing your results, good luck in the 2ww :hugs: xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sandy83 said:


> Look forward to seeing your results, good luck in the 2ww :hugs: xx

More like 1 WW ;) n thanks


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-I think you got the right idea by testing, I think I'll do the same do that the call isn't super overwhelming!! What are you going to do with yourself this week? 

Hmommy-I know, right? My meds were actually supposed to cost $4527, but my friend is a pharmacist and did the research for me do we're saving $1367!!!! Dh will have to drive 2 hours to pick up a med but luckily he goes to jacksonville for work anyway so the company will pay for the gas!! Soooo thankful for my friend, I would have never done the research on my own! It's way too stressful! I'm ordering everything today, need it by may 26!! How long are you on bcp for?? 

Lucie-wishing you the best tomorrow on your FET!!!


----------



## bbblues

Lucinda lots of baby dust for you. 

Good luck sandy. Things sound good 

I had my saline sono today. They actually had to do it twice but everything looked well. Hubby's results came back too and his numbers are above normal so we won't need ICSI. I start my shots on Saturday. I think doc said going to start with gonal f. And he also said No more metformin for me. But new vitamin with extra vitamin d.


----------



## Plex

Lucinda - Thats great news on being pupo! :D Im keeping my fxd for ur bfp :D xx


I got af today and am weirdly very happy - think i'll take another lot of clomid while im waiting to get started, think it'll be at least another month :growlmad: before that though! x


----------



## BabsTTC

Lucinda- Good luck sweetie! Just a few more days and then you can test!! Baby dust!! I don't think I will be able to wait for the blood test results, I would totally start testing 5 days after the embryo transfer 

Stacergirl- I am glad you were able to get your meds for less. We were pleasantly surprised when insurance covered some of our meds  May 26th will be here before you know it 

Plex- Yay for AF!! Weird right? You are all set to start now ....

bbblues - yay for good sperm analysis and sono! one less thing to worry ...good luck with shots.

Sandy - looks like we will be ER buddies ....I have my suppression check on 23rd May and I start stimming on 25th May if all goes well. Possible ER 30-31st May ...eeek!! 

I am doing well on all the meds. I am currently on Lupron, Dexomethasone, Asprin, Prenatals and Doxycycline. Doxycycline is the harderst to plan, bz it can't be taken with dairy and love love dairy. Hubs is a pro at giving me Lupron shots and makes sure I have taken all my meds every day. 

We had a heated discussion 2 days back about how many embryos we should transfer. He wants only 1 and I want 2. He is very scared of having twins - mainly bz of the risk associated wrt to me and the babies. After discussing with our doctor we have decided that if we get a great quality embryo we will transfer only 1 otherwise 2. I am not completly on broad with this yet. We will see what the ER day brings us.....


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> Lucinda-I think you got the right idea by testing, I think I'll do the same do that the call isn't super overwhelming!! What are you going to do with yourself this week?
> 
> Hmommy-I know, right? My meds were actually supposed to cost $4527, but my friend is a pharmacist and did the research for me do we're saving $1367!!!! Dh will have to drive 2 hours to pick up a med but luckily he goes to jacksonville for work anyway so the company will pay for the gas!! Soooo thankful for my friend, I would have never done the research on my own! It's way too stressful! I'm ordering everything today, need it by may 26!! How long are you on bcp for??
> 
> Lucie-wishing you the best tomorrow on your FET!!!

Lucky!! :thumbup: I just found out today that the 'coupon' used to order my meds only covers 6 Gonal-f needles when I need 7, so the pharmacist said I may need to buy another one which is another $1400.00!! OMG... this is crazy.

I'm on bcp until 5/25 then three days later, begin four shots a day.. 2 of micro Lupron, and 2 Gonal-f. My dr. also has DH and I both taking Z-Pak and me on baby aspirin for the whole cycle. I just had my injections lesson today, and I felt totally incompetent! :wacko: How the heck am I going to do this without messing up? 

How does your calendar compare? Do you have a vague idea of when you might be having the ET? I'm guessing, if all goes well enough, probably around the week of June 17th (fingers crossed). :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Well tom I go in for progesterone check and then there is Fri, Sat I have 2 kiddie parties so ill be out all day n Sun morning 5 dp5dt I will start testing!


----------



## Kpkj

Hi ladies! So happy to hear about everyone's progress! So exciting! I start my meds on Sunday with follistim and menopur. Excited to get this thing moving! Projected ER would be the 29th or 30th, then we would need ICSI, and the doc is hoping for a 5 day transfer. I hope things go as planned and that I respond to the meds well. I am a dentist and give injections all day long but the thought of giving them to myself is really scary. My husband is super supportive but terrified of needles! I may make my doctor brother come over on Sunday in case I panic and can't do it! I think after the first time I will be fine! Good luck to everyone and let me know if anyone is on the same schedule as me!


----------



## stacergirl

Kpkj-good luck! I'm not on the same schedule, but I am on the same meds! may I ask what your infertility is due to? I was just curious if you and i were under the similar circumstances. Mines in my sig. I'm 30, dh 37. 

Hmommy-eesh! That's crazy expensive! I'd hate to tell you to shop around bc it sounds like a painful process, and i wouldnt have done it on my own, but Thats expensive! I wish you could get them cheaper. But I'm sure you can figure out the injections and be a pro in no time! Dh and I are on doxycycline for 10 days, I guess antibiotics ate common. Af should come around may 26, so I'm thinking an egg retrieval around June 12, and then transfer up to 5 days after. So it does look like we're going to be super close in our dates!! That's exciting!! 

Babs-sorry you and your so are having difficulty agreeing on how many embryos to put back! It is a tough decision. My doc days if your at least 5'6" or so, you should be fine carrying twins. But it is a scary thought regarding the defects or issues that could arise. I'd much rather have twins though and get them out in out pregnancy!!! Hoping you guys can decide!


----------



## Kpkj

Stacergirl- our infertility is due to male factor so that is why we are doing Icsi. As far as we know, I am normal. Not what made him decide on this protocol. My amh was 2.4 I believe.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Kpkj, Welcome :hi: Sounds like we will be on same schedule here's to your BFP :hugs: My issue is male factor and doing ICIS and there is no problems with me. 

Hmommy, Wow that is ridiculous cost for one more needle. Here's to your BFP from this cycle :hugs:

Lucie, Good luck for today :hugs: You will be PUPO very soon 

bbblues, Great news about starting not long now :hugs:

Plex, Great news AF showed :hugs:

Babs, Yay for Cycle Buddies and know exactly what you mean with talk on how many to transfer as i went through the same but see what happens at ET as things might change and pointless worrying now :hugs: 

Lucinda, look forward to seeing your post on Monday with your BFP. Sounds like you have a busy weekend to keep your mind off things :hugs: 

AFM, did first stim injection this morning not too bad got a air bubble in the vial so casued a bit of problem but got it sorted. Injections was fine forgot how big the need was compared to the busereling injection but all good! Got a slight headache this morning but sure things will start getting better :hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Kpkj, Welcome :hi: Sounds like we will be on same schedule here's to your BFP :hugs: My issue is male factor and doing ICIS and there is no problems with me.
> 
> Hmommy, Wow that is ridiculous cost for one more needle. Here's to your BFP from this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Lucie, Good luck for today :hugs: You will be PUPO very soon
> 
> bbblues, Great news about starting not long now :hugs:
> 
> Plex, Great news AF showed :hugs:
> 
> Babs, Yay for Cycle Buddies and know exactly what you mean with talk on how many to transfer as i went through the same but see what happens at ET as things might change and pointless worrying now :hugs:
> 
> Lucinda, look forward to seeing your post on Monday with your BFP. Sounds like you have a busy weekend to keep your mind off things :hugs:
> 
> AFM, did first stim injection this morning not too bad got a air bubble in the vial so casued a bit of problem but got it sorted. Injections was fine forgot how big the need was compared to the busereling injection but all good! Got a slight headache this morning but sure things will start getting better :hugs:

Yay for starting stims n getting the air bubble issues sorted!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Kpkj, Welcome :hi: Sounds like we will be on same schedule here's to your BFP :hugs: My issue is male factor and doing ICIS and there is no problems with me.
> 
> Hmommy, Wow that is ridiculous cost for one more needle. Here's to your BFP from this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Lucie, Good luck for today :hugs: You will be PUPO very soon
> 
> bbblues, Great news about starting not long now :hugs:
> 
> Plex, Great news AF showed :hugs:
> 
> Babs, Yay for Cycle Buddies and know exactly what you mean with talk on how many to transfer as i went through the same but see what happens at ET as things might change and pointless worrying now :hugs:
> 
> Lucinda, look forward to seeing your post on Monday with your BFP. Sounds like you have a busy weekend to keep your mind off things :hugs:
> 
> AFM, did first stim injection this morning not too bad got a air bubble in the vial so casued a bit of problem but got it sorted. Injections was fine forgot how big the need was compared to the busereling injection but all good! Got a slight headache this morning but sure things will start getting better :hugs:

Good news! I may need your expertise when I start needles soon... I'm having nightmares of giant air bubbles!! lol..


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry I've been MIA. I've been stalking the thread, just not posting. Lots of crazy stress at work as the school year winds down. 

Transfer is scheduled for 1pm today, I'm so excited. I'm praying that my frosties survive the thaw and we have two great ones to put back. I will update later!


I hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for lack of personals.


----------



## Sandy83

Hmommy, No probs anytime I can help :hugs: I'm sure you will be fine tho! 

Lucie, not long :happydance: xx


----------



## sekky

Good luck Lucie


----------



## sekky

Sorry I have been MIA here. Really a lot to catch up on.

Lucinda how is your one week wait going? 

Plex I think you should take a break from clomid. Heard it thins your lining and its not recommended for more than 6 cycles. So pls give that body of urs some clomid break

Hommy and stace seems you girls will cycle together. Good luck

Kpkj seems our ER will be around same time

AFM 5 days of down today is day 6. My menopur is no 225. Going in tomorrow for another follie check and e2. So far I have 10 follie growing all under 10mm. Hoping to see much improvements tomorrow.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## stacergirl

Kpkj said:


> Stacergirl- our infertility is due to male factor so that is why we are doing Icsi. As far as we know, I am normal. Not what made him decide on this protocol. My amh was 2.4 I believe.

Thanks for the response. Was just kind of interested to see what other circumstances these meds would be used in. My FS is trying to overstimulate me bc his only concern is that I wouldn't be stimulated enough. Are you taking your follitism and menopur at different times of the day, or the same? Im doing one in morning and one at night. Wouldve been nice if i couldve mixed the 2 together, hopefully you will be able to! Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Kpkj

stacergirl said:


> Kpkj said:
> 
> 
> Stacergirl- our infertility is due to male factor so that is why we are doing Icsi. As far as we know, I am normal. Not what made him decide on this protocol. My amh was 2.4 I believe.
> 
> Thanks for the response. Was just kind of interested to see what other circumstances these meds would be used in. My FS is trying to overstimulate me bc his only concern is that I wouldn't be stimulated enough. Are you taking your follitism and menopur at different times of the day, or the same? Im doing one in morning and one at night. Wouldve been nice if i couldve mixed the 2 together, hopefully you will be able to! Best of luck to you!!!Click to expand...


I will be doing menopur and follistim at the same time but I can't mix them, unfortunately. When I add the ganirelix, it will be in the am while the others are pm. When will you be having your ER?


----------



## BabsTTC

Lucie - Good luck for transfer today!!

Lucinda - Not long before u can test ....bring on BFP!! 

Hommy, kpkj, bblues, sandy, stacergirl - we all are getting closer and closer to our ER's and transfers  I am sure pretty soon each update with be about follie #'s and size 

On a side note - I got in an accident this morning. One idiot tried to come in my lane without any indicator and to avoid him I compensated. Since it was raining, my car hydroplaned. The more I tried to brake, the more my car swirled. My only option was to stay as close to side walk to avoid multi car collision and in the process I hit a tree. My car is completely totalled!! I got bruised pretty bad, but did not need the ambulance. I am glad no one else was hurt. Each time I take a step towards fertility treatment something happens - got rear ended the week I was about to do HCG, got swine flu the month of 1st clomid cycle, got some weird virus that made be breakout everywhere on my body during my 4th Clomid+IUI cycle, and now this!! What is God trying to tell me?


----------



## Lucie73821

Glad you are ok Babs!


Transfer went well. Dr recommend transferring 3, so we went with his advice. We transferred 3 day 5 blasts that were starting to expand right before transfer. Embryologist didnt have to use assisted hatching, he said they looked perfect! OTD is May 28th.


----------



## Lucinda7981

BabsTTC said:


> Lucie - Good luck for transfer today!!
> 
> Lucinda - Not long before u can test ....bring on BFP!!
> 
> Hommy, kpkj, bblues, sandy, stacergirl - we all are getting closer and closer to our ER's and transfers  I am sure pretty soon each update with be about follie #'s and size
> 
> On a side note - I got in an accident this morning. One idiot tried to come in my lane without any indicator and to avoid him I compensated. Since it was raining, my car hydroplaned. The more I tried to brake, the more my car swirled. My only option was to stay as close to side walk to avoid multi car collision and in the process I hit a tree. My car is completely totalled!! I got bruised pretty bad, but did not need the ambulance. I am glad no one else was hurt. Each time I take a step towards fertility treatment something happens - got rear ended the week I was about to do HCG, got swine flu the month of 1st clomid cycle, got some weird virus that made be breakout everywhere on my body during my 4th Clomid+IUI cycle, and now this!! What is God trying to tell me?

Oh geez I'm sorry; glad to hear your okay though :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Lucie73821 said:


> Glad you are ok Babs!
> 
> 
> Transfer went well. Dr recommend transferring 3, so we went with his advice. We transferred 3 day 5 blasts that were starting to expand right before transfer. Embryologist didnt have to use assisted hatching, he said they looked perfect! OTD is May 28th.

Yay for successful transfer ;)


----------



## sekky

Congrats lucie. Praying they stick into the right place this time.


----------



## sekky

BabsTTC said:


> Lucie - Good luck for transfer today!!
> 
> Lucinda - Not long before u can test ....bring on BFP!!
> 
> Hommy, kpkj, bblues, sandy, stacergirl - we all are getting closer and closer to our ER's and transfers  I am sure pretty soon each update with be about follie #'s and size
> 
> On a side note - I got in an accident this morning. One idiot tried to come in my lane without any indicator and to avoid him I compensated. Since it was raining, my car hydroplaned. The more I tried to brake, the more my car swirled. My only option was to stay as close to side walk to avoid multi car collision and in the process I hit a tree. My car is completely totalled!! I got bruised pretty bad, but did not need the ambulance. I am glad no one else was hurt. Each time I take a step towards fertility treatment something happens - got rear ended the week I was about to do HCG, got swine flu the month of 1st clomid cycle, got some weird virus that made be breakout everywhere on my body during my 4th Clomid+IUI cycle, and now this!! What is God trying to tell me?

Oh sorry babs. Glad you are ok. Those are just coincidence sweetie. Fx this


----------



## bbblues

Babs glad your ok. 

Lucie lots of prayers. Make sure you rest


----------



## aimze

Ladies can I join please?

I've been on bureselin njections for 3weeks & yesterday took my first gonal f 112.5 dose...

Next scan Monday...worried dose isn't high enough but I think they were worried about ohss...

Lots of baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope you ladies are well :hugs:

Lucie, Yay for being PUPO woo hoo! :happydance:

Babs, my god you have been through it! Glad you are ok i can imagine you will be sore today :hugs: As sekky said it's just coincidence. 

Sekky, Good luck for follicle count today :hugs: 

AFM, day 2 of stims all is well. Time is going quickly so that's good on countdown til check next week only 6 days to see those nice plump juicy follicles :happydance: xx


----------



## aimze

Sandy your on the same as me...Are you continuing bureslin with stimming? Are you on Gonal F?


----------



## Sandy83

Yes I'm Continuing my buserelin as well as the menopur but that's it xx


----------



## aimze

I don't like the bureslin. I find it too thick & difficult to pierce my skin..the Gonal F is sooo easy!

When is your first folli scan? X


----------



## Sandy83

Next thursday 23rd, when is yours? Xx


----------



## sekky

Welcome Aimzee. I continued my busereline too. Stimming with menopur.


----------



## hmommy219

Lucie73821 said:


> Glad you are ok Babs!
> 
> 
> Transfer went well. Dr recommend transferring 3, so we went with his advice. We transferred 3 day 5 blasts that were starting to expand right before transfer. Embryologist didnt have to use assisted hatching, he said they looked perfect! OTD is May 28th.

OMG.. Lucie, that is so exciting!!! How lucky you are to have 3 blasts to transfer!! You will get lucky girl, I just know it :hugs: Let us know if/when you start to feel any symptoms..


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies just had a major panic as forgot to take buserelin injection this morning was totally freaking out but left work early to go home and take the meds so panic over now and I don't think ill be doing that again. Can't believe how emotional i got coz i forgot an injection these meds really mess with your head!!!!!! :wacko: xx


----------



## aimze

Sandy I've found the bureslin makes me go psycho at stupid simple things...I was given a closed sharps box an went MAD for no reason!

Next scan Monday after 4 Gonal F doses, im hoping ec falls around the bank holiday for min time off work x


----------



## sekky

My second follie check went well. I have about 12 rolling now. All under 10mm after 6 days of stimm


----------



## aimze

Yay sekky...looking good! X


----------



## sekky

Going in tomorrow for another scan and BW. Hope everyone is doing great


----------



## Kpkj

Ok ladies, I've got a question. I am starting my meds on Sunday including doxycycline. I had a little accident with my foot this am and my family doc put me on Augmentin. My family doc and pharmacy said there are no problems taking both but once I talked to the nurse at the REs office, she said just take the augmentin and don't start the doxy. Basically just swap out the antibiotics. I am nervous because I don't want anything to hurt/halt my cycle. Not to mention, the unused doxy is expensive stuff! Does anyone have any advice on this subject?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Aimzee Goodluck Mon!
Seeky off to a great start ;)


----------



## Oculi83

Hi ladies!

Hope everyone is d


----------



## Oculi83

Hi ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well.

Just a quick update on my side: I started the stims today and will go in for an ultrasound and blood works on Tuesday.
Hope my body reacts well to the meds.

Ps: sorry abt the previous post. My stupid phone just does whatever it wants. :(


----------



## aimze

Oculi looks like there are a few of us who will have ec around the same time...

Last nights bed sweats were awful & woke up with migraine an feeling sick.the joys...

Kpkj that makes sense swoping one anti for another...x


----------



## bbblues

Sekky things sounds really good so far  

I start my first shot tonight. Here we go lol. Go back Tuesday for bloodwork and sono


----------



## aimze

Good luck bbblues x


----------



## hmommy219

bbblues said:


> Sekky things sounds really good so far
> 
> I start my first shot tonight. Here we go lol. Go back Tuesday for bloodwork and sono

Good luck!! Are you nervous at all? I start next week and am getting nervous. Pleas post to let us know how you got on.


----------



## hmommy219

Ladies, first off, I realized what a total wimp I was yesterday when my meds arrived I was in tears because I'd never seen anything like it and thought 'I'm not going to be able to do this!' So yep..not the greatest start. Lol..

I wanted to ask you all if you were storing the lupron in the fridge? It just says room temperature but we keep our house at 80 (living in a hot climate 80 seems cool). 

I hope you're all doing well...not long now!! :)


----------



## Lucie73821

I'm in Fl, south of you, and we kept the lupron out of the fridge. We turned down our ac a bit so it was a bit cooler, I think it was at 77 or 78.


----------



## hmommy219

Lucie73821 said:


> I'm in Fl, south of you, and we kept the lupron out of the fridge. We turned down our ac a bit so it was a bit cooler, I think it was at 77 or 78.

Ok thank you Lucie! Just one more thing for me to be anxious about.. :)


----------



## stacergirl

Kpkj said:


> stacergirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kpkj said:
> 
> 
> Stacergirl- our infertility is due to male factor so that is why we are doing Icsi. As far as we know, I am normal. Not what made him decide on this protocol. My amh was 2.4 I believe.
> 
> Thanks for the response. Was just kind of interested to see what other circumstances these meds would be used in. My FS is trying to overstimulate me bc his only concern is that I wouldn't be stimulated enough. Are you taking your follitism and menopur at different times of the day, or the same? Im doing one in morning and one at night. Wouldve been nice if i couldve mixed the 2 together, hopefully you will be able to! Best of luck to you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be doing menopur and follistim at the same time but I can't mix them, unfortunately. When I add the ganirelix, it will be in the am while the others are pm. When will you be having your ER?Click to expand...

Bummer you can't mix them! Wonder why you take both of yours at the same time while I'm taking mine at different times. This ivf stuff is definitely interesting!! I'm not sure if I'll be taking the garnirelix at night or during the morning yet. I think my ER will be the 2nd week of June. Yours will definitely be before mine, right?


----------



## stacergirl

Babs-glad you're ok! And I don't thnk god is trying to tell you Abything, just a coincidence. But geez, sorry! 

Hmommy-I'm totally freaking out about the meds too, I'm a total wimp! I'll be getting my meds in this week and I'm sure I'll freak out too! 

Lucie, wow 3! That's awesome!! I'm positive this is going to be your cycle!! 

Best of luck to all those stunning, hoping those follies are growing!! 

Ladies-are the side effects for these meds that bad? You all seem so calm and cool about them, but I'm worried! I'll give myself anxiety over them for nothing, so I just wanted to know first hand from the experienced ladies!! Thanks!!


----------



## aimze

stacergi you get used to it...the pre filled pens are easy peasy but the vial ones need more perseverance...

how's everyone getting on?

First stimming scan today...only on a low dosage of Gonal F so i think they'll increase it...

I had about 8 follies 5mm an quite a few that were too small to measure...waiting for the lunchtime phonecall to let me know what to do next!
x


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Looks like this thread is starting to heat up and everyone is moving on nicely :hugs:

Hmommy, You will be fine emotions run high all the way through this whole process you just have to take one day at a time :hugs:

Sekky, great news on follies, when are you next in? Any news on when ER will be? :hugs:

Stacer, side effect that i have had aren't bad at all things that i can cope with like headaches and some night sweats everyone is different but i wouldn't stress out about them :hugs:

Lucie, Hope you are coping well in your 2ww not long now :happydance: When is OTD?

Kpkj, Hope you got an answer about your meds sorry i can't help. Hope your foot is better :hugs:

Lucinda, How you doing when is OTD? :hugs:

Oculi, Yay for starting stims good luck for tuesday :happydance:

Aimze, Hope side effects have eased a little :hugs:

bbblues, yay for first shot, Good luck for tuesday :happydance:

AFM, Got over my little panic from friday and moving on nicely with stims got Scan and follicle count on Thursday :happydance: Had a busy weekend had Sisters baby shower yesterday all went well just hope she can repay the favour and organise a one for me in 9 months time!!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## aimze

Sandy how many days have you been stimming? x


----------



## Sandy83

I've been stimming 5 days today! woo hoo :happydance:

how about you? xx


----------



## aimze

5 days too!! First dose was Thursday gone .I really want egg collection Monday as its bank holiday over here! 

x


----------



## Sandy83

Yay i started the same day, Look forward to comparing follicle growth etc. when are you in for a scan? 

Are you from the UK? Just as i am and it's bank holiday next monday?

I'm scheduled in for wednesday next week for ER xx


----------



## aimze

I don't have a scheduled date,mine just goes on how they're growing...So far I have 8 small an loads too small to measure...Im waiting for a phone call to let me know whether to increase Gonal F x


----------



## Sandy83

8 is great at day 5 of stims fx'd they continue to grow and the rest catch up. Should be around the same time for ER yay cycle buddy! :happydance: xx


----------



## aimze

How much time are you taking of after the embryo placement? x


----------



## Sandy83

Well after friday I'm off for a week and a half. I already had these holidays booked off work before my retrieval and transfer were scheduled. 

Should have ER 29th & ET 1st or 3rd June but back to work on 5th June

I would say you need more time off after the retrieval as i was a bit sore and was advise 2 to 3 days rest afterwards but with the Transfer my clinic advises you to take it easy for the day of transfer but then get back to normal afterwards as good to keep moving as blood flow to the uterus helps with implantation :hugs: xx


----------



## aimze

I was planning on going back to work day after collection, i work in an office so not a lot of movement...wanted 2days after transfer just to chill really!! all depends what day it falls on! x


----------



## Sandy83

this is just my opinion but i wouldn't go back to work the day after collection as you can be in quite a lot of pain afterwards i work in an office but i wouldn't have been able to go back to work. I would speak to the clinic see what they advise. xx


----------



## aimze

well my manager knows & has said take time off but didn't want to take the Michael...Im more than happy having a duvet day :)


----------



## Sandy83

Well that's good to know you can take it if need be xx


----------



## aimze

Just had my phone call...increase Gonal f to 187 & back Thursday see how the follies are doin!x


----------



## bbblues

Thanks sandy

Thanks hmommy. Shots are going well so far. My husband has given me the first two. I did the first in the leg and second in the stomach. Was not a fan of the stomach. My dad has to give me the one tonight( well try the arm) since my husband will not be around and I am not ready to do it myself yet lol I'm a wimp I guess. But otherwise I feel good no side affects yet. Can't wait for Tuesday to find out next step


----------



## bbblues

Oh and I forgot. I'm on gonal F 225


----------



## Sandy83

Aimze, we will be able to compare on Thursday our follicle count. Did they say why they were increasing it? Is it just to help increase the growth? :hugs:

bbblues, Your not a wimp it just takes time the first couple are scary but you do get use to it and after the first couple you will be wondering what you were worrying about! :hugs: I do the stomach as there is plenty to get hold of to squeeze before injecting!!! :haha: xx


----------



## aimze

Sandy they put me on a low dose to avoid ohss as im high risk, slim, 26, AFC 23...

Now they know there isntt 50 of them i guess they're happier increasing it.. can you feel yours growing? i keep getting stretchy bubbly feeling in both low corners x


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah i got slight OHSS with my fresh cycle! I can feel lower back aches throughout the day so assuming this is the follicles grwoing fx'd xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

I had er today - 20 eggs (they got 21 on the last scan Friday)
They'll call me to.morrow morning with how many fertilised through icsi - a d advise whether it'll be day three or five transfer.I'm hoping for day five. Just thinking they'll be a bit stronger and formed by then.

Feeling a little tender now, been asleep in bed all afternoon. But loved the anaesthetic tho... apparently I had what Michael Jackson used to use every night to sleep! Can see why!!!!


----------



## hmommy219

pcsoph2890 said:


> I had er today - 20 eggs (they got 21 on the last scan Friday)
> They'll call me to.morrow morning with how many fertilised through icsi - a d advise whether it'll be day three or five transfer.I'm hoping for day five. Just thinking they'll be a bit stronger and formed by then.
> 
> Feeling a little tender now, been asleep in bed all afternoon. But loved the anaesthetic tho... apparently I had what Michael Jackson used to use every night to sleep! Can see why!!!!

Wow! 20 eggs sounds great :happydance: I hope you get some wonderful news tomorrow... you're on the home stretch now, hon. :hugs:


----------



## aimze

pcsoph2890 said:


> I had er today - 20 eggs (they got 21 on the last scan Friday)
> They'll call me to.morrow morning with how many fertilised through icsi - a d advise whether it'll be day three or five transfer.I'm hoping for day five. Just thinking they'll be a bit stronger and formed by then.
> 
> Feeling a little tender now, been asleep in bed all afternoon. But loved the anaesthetic tho... apparently I had what Michael Jackson used to use every night to sleep! Can see why!!!!

20 is fab!! Can't wait to find out your news tomorrow!

So do you ladies use progesterone during tww?

My clinic also offer something called Embryoglue which is a liquid which apparently aids implantation...anyone trying or heard anything about this? It's only £150 which I thnk is a small price to pay..x


----------



## hmommy219

Yep..my Dr. Has prescribed a bunch of progesterone shots. They look scary:wacko:



aimze said:


> pcsoph2890 said:
> 
> 
> I had er today - 20 eggs (they got 21 on the last scan Friday)
> They'll call me to.morrow morning with how many fertilised through icsi - a d advise whether it'll be day three or five transfer.I'm hoping for day five. Just thinking they'll be a bit stronger and formed by then.
> 
> Feeling a little tender now, been asleep in bed all afternoon. But loved the anaesthetic tho... apparently I had what Michael Jackson used to use every night to sleep! Can see why!!!!
> 
> 20 is fab!! Can't wait to find out your news tomorrow!
> 
> So do you ladies use progesterone during tww?
> 
> My clinic also offer something called Embryoglue which is a liquid which apparently aids implantation...anyone trying or heard anything about this? It's only £150 which I thnk is a small price to pay..xClick to expand...


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies.

Thanks sandy. Had my follie check today and I will be triggering on Wednesday with ER on Friday am. My e2 today was 1,200 and estimated follie are about 20. I go in Wednesday am to see their size and hopefully final e2. 

Pcso great retrieval report. Can't wait to hear your fert report

Sandy and aime kinda jealous of you ladies. Your cycle is really on same stage? Wow

How is every one doing?


----------



## bbblues

My clinic puts everyone one progesterone suppositories. If those don't keep your levels up then they prescribe the shots


----------



## stacergirl

I think I'm doing progesterone shots then switching to the suppositories. Yippee!! The shots sound painful since they're intramuscular! Eew

Sekky-so exciting for ER on Friday! Hoping you get lots of good eggs!! 

Pcsoph-that's great they got so many eggs! My doc is only anticipating 7 for me since I have low amh! So hopefully they're good ones!! 

Hmoommy-you're starting injections next week? I'm thinking next sat is when I start mine... Depends when Af comes. 

Thanks for the info ladies. Im Not big on taking meds anyway, so knowing that everyone else is comfortable with them makes me reassured that I'll be fine!


----------



## Oculi83

Hi ladies,

How's everyone doing?:)

Pcsoph, wow, 20 eggs is awesome!

Good luck to all you ladies with the upcoming ER!:) 

I just got back from my first u/s after stimming for 3 days. So far I got 9 follicles ranging between 5 and 11mm and a couple of small ones. I was told to continue with the same dosage and start the cetrotide tomorrow to prevent ovulation. Gotta go back on Thursday for another u/s.


----------



## aimze

Sekky fab 20 there!! 

Oculi looking good...Another one for the Thursday folli scan!

X


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Pcsoph, wow 20 eggs amazing! :happydance: Look forward to hearing your fert report

Aimze, Embryoglue never heard of it before if the FS is presribing it it's worth a go. Have you done any research on it?

Sekky, Yay for trigger on Wednesday not long for ER woo hoo :wohoo:

bbblues, I'm on suppositries as well less painful than the shots but messy!!! yuk 

Oculi, 9 follies is great for day 3 of stims. Grow follies grow :happydance: That's 3 of us to be able to compare follie sizes on thursday!!!!

Hmommy & Stacer hope you are both doing well 

AFM, Had a lot of discomfort last night in my lower back and stomach hoping it was a nice big grwoing spurt for my follies 2 days till scan woo hoo! :happydance: xx


----------



## sekky

Aime and sandy thanks. My prayer is for them to get matured before retrieval on Friday.

Oculi seems your are doing great on your dose. My dose was increased twice.


----------



## pcsoph2890

So 20 eggs were retrieved
14 of those were mature and injected with sperm
9 of those have fertilized overnight and I have to start the progesterone am &pm as from tomorrow ready for transfer on Saturday!

Relieved as just want some frozen ones for us so fingers crossed they are little fighters and keep dividing happily!!!!


----------



## aimze

I think I'll ask if we can use the embryoglu ...nothing to loose!!

Wish Thursday would hurry up x


----------



## Sandy83

pcsoph, that great news that 9 have fertilised you will be PUPO very soon :happydance:

Aimze, know what you mean i want thursday to be here too! :hugs: xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi ladies :) well I'm going for my ER this morning (Tues)! I have 15 on the right and 10 on the left...whoa. He had me trigger a day early on Sunday and also do a shot of Follistem (450iu!). I woke up early because I can certainly feel the ovulation pains- wow. They have never been this intense. I am excited and trying to not think about what happened last time and just have faith that they know what they are doing. We saw a couple we know over the weekend and they had the same doctor as we do. They have beautiful 20mos twin girls. She said she had a 3 day transfer with 2 embryos and they both took. Then I know someone else who had a 5 day transfer with 2 blasts and they both took... then one split! She had triplets! Eek! (diferent clinic) We're going to trans 2 embryos on day 3 or 1 blast on day 5 depending on what the doc says Friday morning (you know the drill). I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck Mrsjenny, look forward to hearing how many eggs they get :hugs: xx


----------



## aimze

psco great news!!

Good luck with er Mrs Jen


----------



## sekky

Psco great report. Hoping the continue to divide

Mrs jenn good luck at your retrieval. Hoping things go well


----------



## hmommy219

Wow.. we are on our way ladies! :happydance:

Soph.. transfer on Saturday!! Good luck hon.. I'll be keeping fingers crossed for you!

Mrs. Jenny- love to hear those success stories! FX for your transfer :thumbup:

Sekky - FX for your ER on Friday.. hope you get loads of good ones!

Stacer.. yep, I'm right behind you! They've told me to start stimming on Monday the 27th, so I'll be 2 days after you.. you'll have to let me know how it goes.. I stop the bcp on Friday this week, and then starting some other medication that starts with "m" I think.. LOL. :wacko:

I checked in on another thread that I originally joined when I thought I'd be cycling last month (until I found out I had to get a vaccine) and so far, the ladies on that thread are 3 for 3 with :bfp: It's so exciting to read their posts.. they are overjoyed . I hope our group gets just as lucky :hugs:


----------



## bbblues

Sandy- the suppositories are yucky lol 

Mrs Jenny- lots of prayers your way

AFM had my sono and bloodwork. Everything is still kinda small so two more days of gonal f 225. Going back on Thursday.


----------



## sekky

Hommy that's good news from your other thread. Ours is the next lucky one


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thank you so much ladies! Just got home, they got 20 eggs! They'll call tomorrow to let me know how many fertilized. 

Fingers crossed for us all... now I need to take a nap, ha


----------



## Sandy83

jenny 20 eggs wow :happydance: xx


----------



## aimze

Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## sekky

mrsjennyg said:


> Thank you so much ladies! Just got home, they got 20 eggs! They'll call tomorrow to let me know how many fertilized.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all... now I need to take a nap, ha

:happydance:great report. Hoping you get good fert report tomorrow.


----------



## hmommy219

mrsjennyg said:


> Thank you so much ladies! Just got home, they got 20 eggs! They'll call tomorrow to let me know how many fertilized.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all... now I need to take a nap, ha

Sounds great!! :happydance: Hope you get awesome news tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## aimze

How's everyone doing?

Thursday scan ladies all ready? I'm really hoping I have a few strong ones in there!!

X


----------



## mrsjennyg

Ok the nurse just called... 20 retrieved, 19 mature and 13 fertilized (we did ICIS)! They'll call by 9:30 on Friday morning to let me know if I go in on Friday or Sunday. If I go in on Friday they'll transfer 2 and if its Sunday they'll transfer 1. Nervous about Fridays phone call because that's when they told us last time all the embryos died...trying to stay positive!


----------



## aimze

Great results mrsjen....best of luck for Friday! X


----------



## hmommy219

mrsjennyg said:


> Ok the nurse just called... 20 retrieved, 19 mature and 13 fertilized (we did ICIS)! They'll call by 9:30 on Friday morning to let me know if I go in on Friday or Sunday. If I go in on Friday they'll transfer 2 and if its Sunday they'll transfer 1. Nervous about Fridays phone call because that's when they told us last time all the embryos died...trying to stay positive!

Wow.. that sounds awesome! Please don't be discouraged by last time.. this is your time now!! :hugs:


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thank you so much ladies! 
The plan was that if it's 3dt there would 2 transferred and if 5dt then 1 would be transferred. Just now DH says what if we transfer 2 on day 5.... Now I don't know what to think! I'm OK with twins but scared about triplets!
Help!
(I just started a new thread about this but wanted to ask here too)


----------



## stacergirl

Hearing about all these eggs excites me! Lol 

Lucie-have you started testing yet?!?!


----------



## Oculi83

Mrsjenny, 13 sounds great! :D 
Hmm.. I think the risk of triplets is relatively small. But I'm no expert. Maybe you should talk to your doc about this and see what he/she thinks about transferring 2 day 5 embies.

How are the rest of you ladies doing? I know there are a couple of you who went for a scan today as well.

I just got back from mine and they said there are 12 follies. 2 of them are kinda small but my doc said they still have time to catch up. My lining is 8.3mm trilaminar (whatever that means). Gotta go back again on Sat.


----------



## aimze

great number of follies oculi....

Just had mine, about 12 too but haven't grown a lot since Mon scan...most under 10mm an 2 about 1.2..

i think they'll increase my Gonal f when they call me for the lunchtime update...Im guessing I have another 5days before they'll see me..we shall see!

Hw did everyone else get on? x


----------



## Oculi83

aimze, my follies vary greatly in size, too. The biggest one is 14,5mm, then I have a 13mm, a couple of 11mm and 10mm, I think an 8mm and the two smallest ones are 5.5mm and 5mm. They all grew quite a lot since Tuesday (biggest one was 11mm, couple of 8mm, 7mm and 6mm).

How come you have to wait another 5 days before your next appointment? I have to go back to my clinic every second day now.

Do you experience any side effects? I'm getting quite crampy and my tummy looks a bit bloated.:shrug:


----------



## aimze

im just guessing that because they seem slow growers that it won't be for a while...im prob wrong an they'll see me Saturday! Also need to collect more Gonal F! 

I hope I get a decent number in the end, my AFC was 23 x


----------



## aimze

sside effects I can definitely feel "activity" in my left ovary...migraine an emotional mess too ha! x


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thank you ladies- I'll call and leave a message on the IVF line to get a nurse/doctor to call me back.

Good luck to everyone on their scans! I was slower to respond but that was because of the medication protocol they had me on. By the time I had my ER I was SO bloated and so uncomfortable. I have a zip-up sweatshirt that was very very tight (usually pretty lose) I just had it on and was happy that it is starting to fit better. Hang in their ladies!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Mrsjenny, great news on the fertilisation not long til you will be PUPO :hugs:

Oculi, Grow follies grow 12 is a great number look forward to hearing your growth report on saturday :happydance:

Aimze, Yay for 12, Follies grow on a daily basis so still got plenty of time to grow. I'm sure you will be in before next week to scan again fx'd :hugs:

AFM, just got back from scan and things are looking really good. Lining is 9mm (it was 9mm at time of collection last time) so looking good. I have 14 follicles between 10mm & 13mm and 12 follicles between 7mm & 10mm with lots of little ones under 7mm.:happydance: Got to call back after 2pm as they have a meeting to decide on next scan date and date of ER fx'd it will still be next wednesday :hugs: xx


----------



## aimze

Sandy that sounds great!

just had my call...back Saturday same dose Gonal x


----------



## stacergirl

Glad those follies are all growing! 

Question-how long does a woman typically stim for prior to the trigger shot? I'm supposed to stim days 3-6, then 6-12 depends on growth I guess? 

Also, if you have ER on a Monday, for example, would a day 5 transfer be on Friday or Saturday? Wondering how they count the days.


----------



## aimze

I think it varies person to person...I started stimming last Thursday an I think I'll stop gonal f on Monday so 11days...

Er days start from the day the eggs leave...so Monday would be day 1 x


----------



## babyseeker

hi ladies I've been MIA sorry, we had ET this morning so I am officially PUPO.... beta is on 3 jun so now I have to endure the 2WW


----------



## bbblues

Looks like a few of us are at the same point. So exciting. I had my scan today. I have 11 measurable follicles and four more follicles that were still on the smaller side. The nurse left a message on my machine. She wants to reduce my gonal f from 225 to 150. Tomorrow morning I start my ganarelix and tomorrow night I take menapor with the gonal. I go back to the dr on Saturday


----------



## Lucinda7981

BFN :( will not start up right away because I just spent over $5,000 this cycle plus the what i spent on the 3 previous cycles (meds and testing)and can't afford to start right away...will be processing all this with my RE this evening....feeling super bummed :/


----------



## BabsTTC

Oh sweetiee!!! Hugs to you ...I was thinking about you this morning ...I can't even imagine your pain ...stay strong! I know all this is really hard to processwill all that you have been through.... I will be thinking about you and praying.... Hugs!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks Babs for the support ;)


----------



## Lucie73821

So sorry Lucinda! I hope you get some answers from your re.


----------



## mrsjennyg

I'm so sorry Lucinda :( hopefully you're RE will have some answers for you


----------



## bbblues

I'm so sorry Lucinda


----------



## pcsoph2890

Had my update from the clinic yesterday - still have 9 embryos, although one she reckoned would drop off in the next 48 hrs as its a bit behind the others.
So got to go back to the clinic tomorrow at 11am for a transfer.

I'm desperate for them getting to the blastocyst stage so they can freeze them so we have another chance if this fresh egg doesn't stick - on the nhs we are only allowed one effort back in on this fresh cycle. But if we use frozen ones we can have two put back in at a time - hence wanting a bit of a backup for us!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Lucinda, I'm so so sorry thinking of you :hug:

Baby, yay for being PUPO :happydance:, good luck in your 2ww :hugs:

bbblues, Follicles are looking good, grow follicles grow. look forward to your update tomorrow :hugs:

Pcsoph, yay for transfer tomorrow :happydance: with 9 still at this stage I'm sure you will definitely have some to freeze. I'm on the NHS and on the same rules for how many to transfer :hugs:

Lucie, Not long for OTD how you holding up :hugs:

Sekky, Did you trigger last night? what did you trigger with? :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## aimze

so sorry lucinda :-(

NHS ladies im too in the same boat with hoping there is enough to freeze...if not I'll be doing egg share!

I don't think my follies would have changed much by tomorrow..not sure if I'll be wed or Thursday collection! 

x


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, I'm really sorry it didn't work this time. You WILL succeed.. sending my prayers up for you, and hoping your Drs tweak your protocol so you'll be back on track quickly!!

Soph.. that's exciting! Tomorrows a big day for you!!! Good luck, and pamper yourself!!

I stopped bcp this morning so am finally getting things going. Hopefull and cautious!! :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies just got the call... going in this morning for a day 3 transfer! Don't have any specifics yet on how they are but I know we are transferring 2. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks ladies but RE has no idea what the hell happened as we transferred 2 high quality embryos and lining was perfect.....he really wants me to give it another go but don't know when I will be able to do that.


----------



## Sandy83

Mrsjenny, good luck you will be PUPO very soon :happydance:

Lucinda, My FS didn't change anything with my cycle this time as the only down side to my last cycle was the outcome everything else was text book. IVf can just be a game of chance and just got to keep going as long as we can :hug: xx


----------



## hmommy219

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies just got the call... going in this morning for a day 3 transfer! Don't have any specifics yet on how they are but I know we are transferring 2. Wish me luck!!

Oh my gosh, good luck jenny!!!! :happydance:


----------



## aimze

Anyone else have pessimistic days? I just feel like we don't stand a chance...hormones I'm sure!?

Good luck to scanning ladies tomorrow...I'll update at 8am! Xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

Ok back from the ET...out of our 13 fertilized eggs only 2 survived :/ they started dying at the end of day 2. So they put the 2 that are left back in. They said they are pretty good and we should be "cautiously optimistic." They are Grade B 9 and 10 cell. There is a 4 in there too but I don't remember what that was. Praying this work because without any to freeze this is it [-o&lt;


----------



## aimze

Best of luck for those two mrsjenny! When will you test? X


----------



## stacergirl

So sorry Lucinda! 

Best of luck mrs Jenny!!! 

Aimze-pessimistic days are my specialty and I'm not even on hormones yet. Guess I just don't want to get let down, but then of course I wonder if I need to be positive for it to work! Lol ivf is tough!! 

Thinking of the rest of you ladies! This thread is moving along with lots of Stimming, ER and ET.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thanks ladies! I test June 4th :)


----------



## bbblues

Mrsjenny lots of prayers for those two beans to stick

Aimze it's defiantly the hormones. I have been my own worst enemy the last two days lol. Need to get to that calm place. A few frosty beverages would help ha ha 

I go tomorrow for my scan. They are estimating Wednesday retrieval?? Lets see how everything is growing. Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Oculi83

mrsjenny, good luck!! Wishing you lots of baby dust!! :)

I just got back from my u/s. They said today is my last day of stimming (it's stim day #8) and that tomorrow at midnight I'll have to go back to the clinic and get the pregnyl shot. Tuesday is ER. eek!


----------



## aimze

hey ladies..

scan was positive...about 8 over 1.3 and loads around10...Back Monday to see what's goin on!
x


----------



## hmommy219

aimze said:


> Anyone else have pessimistic days? I just feel like we don't stand a chance...hormones I'm sure!?
> 
> Good luck to scanning ladies tomorrow...I'll update at 8am! Xx

Aimze, I hear you. I actually cringe when someone says things like "wow.. how exciting! you're doing IVF! You must be really thrilled" ???!!! 
I end up sounding like a total negative ass because I say things like "well, I'm not really allowing myself to get too excited, because it's thousands of dollars and its only like a 50/50 shot of success." They look at me like I'm a total downer.. :wacko: and then to make things worse, I feel sad that they're clearly way more excited than I am. 

I just keep praying that A: it works, or B: if it doesn't work, that I'm not totally devastated and can brush myself off and go for it again. 

On the flip side, I also have my days when I'm planning how to design the nursery, and picking out names for twins, :dohh: lol..what I'm trying to say is: you're normal, pal. :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

Oculi83 said:


> mrsjenny, good luck!! Wishing you lots of baby dust!! :)
> 
> I just got back from my u/s. They said today is my last day of stimming (it's stim day #8) and that tomorrow at midnight I'll have to go back to the clinic and get the pregnyl shot. Tuesday is ER. eek!

Exciting!! Was your calendar originally for just 8 days of stimming?


----------



## Oculi83

hmommy, no, I was actually told I'll have to stim for 11 days. So, I was really surprised when they told me that I'm ready for ER.


----------



## bbblues

Oculi that's so exciting! 

My scan went well. Everything is growing nicely. Waiting to hear back from my dr cause they might change my dose. Apparently I had an estrogen spike so they might want to lower stuff(explains all the tears lol). Any one else feeling puffy? Yoga pants are my best friends right now lol


----------



## mrsjennyg

Puffy? Ha!! More like I have a balloon in my gut! I look 5mos pregnant and I'm getting the side eye from my coworkers, lmao!!


----------



## pcsoph2890

hey there...

I had my ET today. One egg, they were very happy with the egg (blastocyst stage) it was beginning to break from the shell too which they were very happy with - they are mailing us a photo of the egg on monday too keep. They are very hopeful that this shouls work, so i have been vegging in the garden all day (and got slighty burnt from the hot weather)

They said that 9 eggs fertilised, but only 6 made it to the blastocyst stage and 2 of those were worthy of freezing.
As i was wheeled out of the room the embriologyst (?) said that she would be freezing 3 - and as there is a 30% chance of one of them not making the thawing process we would be left with 2 - which is a good total!!

I am so relieved that i have 3 frozen as a backup in case this one doesn't work!!!

Now just got to wait two weeks to test now!!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Oculi83 said:


> hmommy, no, I was actually told I'll have to stim for 11 days. So, I was really surprised when they told me that I'm ready for ER.

Wow! That's great to get things going faster than you'd planned! Wishing you tons of luck!!!! :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

mrsjennyg said:


> Puffy? Ha!! More like I have a balloon in my gut! I look 5mos pregnant and I'm getting the side eye from my coworkers, lmao!!

Lol!!!


----------



## aimze

Pso fab result!!

oculi not long! Woop...bbblues any news on what's your next steps? My dr said ER expected Friday, I personally think Wednesdy with a few close to 1.5....we shall see on Monday! Friday ER does work better with work though so nt too bad...

So I've decided I'm going to test out my trigger then be a Poas addict an see what 5days after (if a 5dt)....


----------



## hmommy219

pcsoph2890 said:


> hey there...
> 
> I had my ET today. One egg, they were very happy with the egg (blastocyst stage) it was beginning to break from the shell too which they were very happy with - they are mailing us a photo of the egg on monday too keep. They are very hopeful that this shouls work, so i have been vegging in the garden all day (and got slighty burnt from the hot weather)
> 
> They said that 9 eggs fertilised, but only 6 made it to the blastocyst stage and 2 of those were worthy of freezing.
> As i was wheeled out of the room the embriologyst (?) said that she would be freezing 3 - and as there is a 30% chance of one of them not making the thawing process we would be left with 2 - which is a good total!!
> 
> I am so relieved that i have 3 frozen as a backup in case this one doesn't work!!!
> 
> Now just got to wait two weeks to test now!!!!

Soph... that all sounds really great!! Will you be poas at all?? :happydance:


----------



## bbblues

aimze said:


> Pso fab result!!
> 
> oculi not long! Woop...bbblues any news on what's your next steps? My dr said ER expected Friday, I personally think Wednesdy with a few close to 1.5....we shall see on Monday! Friday ER does work better with work though so nt too bad...
> 
> So I've decided I'm going to test out my trigger then be a Poas addict an see what 5days after (if a 5dt)....

I go back to the Dr on Monday morning. They called me today and lowered my gonal f to 75. He thinks Thursday/Friday for retrieval. I wish it was sooner kinda done feeling like a pin cushion lol. But it would be great if we did on the same day.


----------



## Oculi83

bbblues, that's awesome! Just a few more days! :)

pcsoph, yay!! Wishing you lots of sticky baby dust!!

hmommy, thanks!! :hugs: Best of luck to you, too!!

aimze, yeah, I'm so excited! Hope I've got a few good eggies! How's everything with you?


----------



## pcsoph2890

Not sure if I'll be poas earlier or not. She said the trigger will still be in my system and give me a false positive.

I've been given the date of 7th June to test on or around. So no idea if earlier how much earlier without the trigger shot giving me a false positive. Don't want to get my hopes up if it is a false reading. I reckon I have 12 days to wait so I don't usually poas before I'm due as I can tell from my body that I wasn't pregnant due to spotting for a few days before I am due. So there was no point. The couple of times I did it it was like as well as af arriving positive confirmation that I wasn't pregnant again!!!


----------



## aimze

pcs just noticed your Nottingham...me too! are you nurture or care? 

Happy Sunday ladies  an a sunny one too x


----------



## aimze

how's everyone doing?

Scan today was about 12 follies ranging 1.2-1.7 so looking good, next scan Wednesday with ER hopefully Friday x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Aimz I'm nurture....

I'm now day 3 post transfer. Apparently it should be attaching today. Getting a bit nervous now!!!!


----------



## aimze

Pcsoph were nurture too! Prob seen you on the 7:30 slog! I got there at 7:35 on my first scan day an was number 18, wasn't amused so been getting there at 7:05 an being number 6ish which is loads better for work! 

I'm excited that your close now!! 

X


----------



## pcsoph2890

Wow each time we went we got there at 730 and were straight in!!! But they did say it was manic the day previous to us going!

There is nothing to worry about 're the ER. Literally you are talking then the next you are waking up in the recovery room. I was sore internally that night, but nothing a paracetamol didn't cure! It was nice not having g to take any meds except folic acid,just wait til you start on the progesterone suppositories. Messy is not the word to use!

Then the day after they call you with how many fertilized (they tell you before you leave how many they retrieved) then they know whether it'll be a day 3 or 5 transfer. 
Then transfer is like having a smear and you get to see the egg they have chosen up on the tv!!!

Good luck keep me posted on how you are doing!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi ladies

Sorry for lack of personals but on my phone. 

Just wanted to update, been really uncomfortable during the weekend! Had scan this morning and I have 41 follicles between 15mm and 22mm no wonder I have been uncomfortable!!!! Could be st high risk of ohss but fs isn't too concerned as only got slight ohss last time so just going to keep an eye on me. 

Will do personals when I can but thinking of you all :hugs: xx


----------



## aimze

Wow Sandy 41!! No wonder! I have an 8week pregnant bloat an only 12!!! When are you having ER?

Pcsop what time did nurture do ER? I love that you're there too..such a small world! Also, when do you trigger before ER?

Xx


----------



## hmommy219

Hi ladies,

Love hearing how everyone is doing!! Sandy, 41!!! That's awesome! And Soph, I am sending truck loads of sticky dust for you so that bean sticks like super glue! :) Post up any symptoms, ok?

As for me, am I a total dork if I admit that I was totally excited today to do my first ever shot??!! :)) I felt for the first time like things were really happening. 

Are you all taking your prenatal vitamins throughout your cycle? I haven't checked with my Dr. about it, but just kept on taking them as normal since I figured they're just vitamins. ?? Maybe I should check...


----------



## aimze

Hmommy I was told to carry on with vits...I was excited same as you, but tomorrow should be the second to last injection, then onto two lots of prog supplements!

Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Aimze, yes I'm quite bloated and uncomfortable but it will be worth it! I'm in for ER tomorrow :happydance: So enjoying a day off meds today 

Hmommy, It's great to start your first shot as you said it feels like you are starting to get underway with the whole process yay for more injections :happydance:

Pcsoph, Hope the 2ww is treating you well :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

:hi: heya everyone, i dont know what i did but i havent been getting the updates for this thread :dohh: Hope ur all doing well? :hugs: xxx

Ive only got 10days till my counselling session now, the after that i'll have my nursing info session then i wait for a match to get started :happydance:


----------



## pcsoph2890

I must admit I'm now finding it hard to think of anything else. 
I think oh when I bend down is that pushing the egg out. If I push a poo (sorry if tmi) am I pushing it out. I know it is complete nonsense as millions of women do far more not knowing they are pregnant in the tww.

I have bought two FR pregnancy tests today in anticipation for the 7th June testing date. 10day countdown. Can't bring myself to test at the moment in add its a false positive, or negative as trying to remain positive about the egg still being there and burrowing into my lining as we speak....
Not sure whether I felt twinges down there or not - probably just imagining it cause I know what happened on Saturday!!!

Give me strength to carry on and keep myself busy not thinking about it!!!!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Aimz, they will tell you precisely when to trigger. I had to do mine at 9pm then nothing the day after (except bursilin). I was also on the same gonalf as you.
One word of warning with the trigger. I was told to take th max dose so twisted pen and the plunger didn't work, so we were in a right panic what to do - but hubby managed to use his brute strength and push the plunger in! So be careful how you twist the dial.....

My er was at 8am so traffic was a right nightmare - didn't help that hubby went the way I told him not to due to the traffic at that time, so that didn't help tension wise. So we were 15 mins late so we were rushed in v quickly.

I have no symptoms at all at the moment - wish I had as that would at least give me some positive vibes. Only thing is painful boobs, which they said would happen due to the pessieries I was taking.


----------



## hmommy219

Aimze, thanks for the response.. jeez, you're down to the wire now- thats SUPER exciting!!!

Soph, I laughed out loud reading your post, because lets face it, we've all worried about pushing things out!! lol.... You'll be fine :)

Plex, YEY!!! Back on track and away you go.. forward!!

As for me, started Lupron shots yesterday and just did my first Gonal-f shot this morning. Went well, and I'm feeling excited!!


----------



## Plex

Good luck this cycle soph :D hope the tww goes quick too x
Exciting times now Hmommy :happydance: x


----------



## aimze

hmommy yayfor Gonal F! When is your first scan?

soph thanx for that info, i.love were at the same clinic!! Are you off work atm? Im goin to have to test 7days after transfer as its a cut off point for booking a group holiday, if its negative i can book if positive we won't b going!! I think 7dp a hopefully 5dt should give a result..i will also be testing 4days after to see if trigger gone, crazy I know!!

Thoughts to everyone else! xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Yes had two weeks off from having er on week previous. Back at work next Monday to be honest I'm going stir crazy Sat here doing not a lot!!!!

I'm glad I had the time off to be honest. Work can wait to be honest they are aware of the reason for it and as my boss will put it down to maternity related sick it won't actually count on normal sickness record!!!
I'm probably going to test at the weekend Sunday as then it'll only be 5 days til the test date, so the FR test should pick it up if positive!


----------



## BabsTTC

Hi Everyone!!
Haven't been posting, but checking the thread everyday. 
hmommy- yay for Gonal F!

Soph - Time will fly away!! You will get that BFP soon ...and don't worry you will not push anything out. My nurse said the same thing during the IVF class-that most women don't want to go home after ET- bz they think they will drop the embryo walking to the car 

Plex - Hopefully things will start soon for you ...good luck! 

Sandy - Good luck for ER !! Take rest today ....

amize - How are you holding up?

Had a stressful week at work and dealing with accident related stuff. Had family over the weekend which was a great distraction, but difficult to take the injections!! Yesterday evening was very relaxing, so feel better. But hubs and i seem to be arguing over everything lately!! Damn hormones!! 

Today is day 4 of stims ...Had my day 3 blood test and ultrasound yesterday. I have about 12 follies around 8-9mm and E2 is 120. A little slow rise. The nurse called yesterday to increase my follistim to 300 units. I started with 200 units. Hopefully E2 rise. Don't feel any activity in the ovaries at all :-(
Looks like I might be stimming longer than the original 8-10 day plan. Will update tomorrow ....

Hubs is doing a great job giving me injections. But man they hurt!! I don't look fwd to taking them. Lupron was a breeze as compared to these stimming meds. Well at least the headache is gone!!


----------



## aimze

Babs I've been on gonal f 11days now, hoping tomorrow is last day! Don't worry if you didn't respond as quick as you'd hope...your not far now Hun x

Soph it's good you've had the time off, I'm off all next week but that's it...My manager said take what you need but didn't specify a timeframe so I'm not sure if I can take nemore off! is Nurture general anaesthetic did you say soph? I've read so much different things I don't know where one thing to the next has come from!

Plex not long now! You'll be injecting before you know it!

Sandy best of luck getting those lovely follies out tomorrow!


----------



## pcsoph2890

I don't think it's a GA - it's the same stuff that Michael Jackson died of. A sedation - but it's bloody good stuff and knocked me out. Once 1/2hr passed I was fine and not groggy. Had a bit of a nap in the pm - but think that was more cause I was up early (you can't drink after 630am so I had a cuppa) then was anxious to get there and get on with it!


----------



## Plex

pcsoph2890 said:


> Yes had two weeks off from having er on week previous. Back at work next Monday to be honest I'm going stir crazy Sat here doing not a lot!!!!
> 
> I'm glad I had the time off to be honest. Work can wait to be honest they are aware of the reason for it and as my boss will put it down to maternity related sick it won't actually count on normal sickness record!!!
> I'm probably going to test at the weekend Sunday as then it'll only be 5 days til the test date, so the FR test should pick it up if positive!

 Ur boss is good!! Wish mine were like that - I have to take it as sick or use holiday if i have any. I know what u mean though its better to be off than worrying about work and stuff x


----------



## aimze

So could you feel what they were doing Soph? Starting to get bt paranoid bout it nw! X


----------



## Plex

Amize - Im keeping my fxd that 2moro is ur last day of stimming :D x

Babs - Hope things get better for u hun :hugs:x


----------



## Kpkj

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't posted, I am always on my phone when I check making personals difficult. I triggered last night, hubby did great! ER is tomorrow at 10 am. Excited to know how many they will retrieve. First check I had 12 and then at my last one he measured 7 lead follicles but there were others in there as well. They never changed my very low dose meds so we will see. My right ovary defrinately responded better than left. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## aimze

Best of luck kpkj x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Aimz you are totally out of it one minute the emriologist was talking to me the next I was waking up in recovery room.
Didn't feel, know, aware of,hear, see anything whatsoever. So it was almost like a GA!!!

Don't worry they look after you so well.... and tell you everything that's going to happen, is happening, has happened, will happen!!!!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Plex - in my dept of 12 a blokes wife has gone through ivf, a woman iui and another woman ivf. Then myself, so he is a bit of an old hand at it now!!! Strange isn't it?????


----------



## aimze

Soph apparently 1/7 births is ivf...some companies recognise this an do allocated time off...Asda do 2weeks off per cycle for men & women...I think more companies should! X


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck for er tomorrow kpkj Im having mine tomorrow as well yay!

Aimze, good luck for your scan tomorrow xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

I'm not surprised at that ratio, in my job the amount of people who I know have gone through it is baffling!

And it's only when you start talking about it that you find out who has had to go through it and been successful at it too from all ages, issues etc!!!


----------



## bbblues

Hey everyone. So glad everyone is doing well and on there way!!  

I am going in tomorrow for one last scan but most likely am getting my hcg tomorrow and RE Friday morning. Can't believe we are finally at this point.


----------



## aimze

bblues hope your last scan goes well!

Sandy & kpkj.good luck for ER!!

x


----------



## aimze

2.4, 1.9, 1.8 1.7 x3 an loads of 1.3-1.5 that could grow! x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Oh, they are sounding good! Did the scan woman give an indication that you were there and they'd call you in over the next few days? Hopefully by the end of the week the eggs will be out of you and happily dividing in a dish!!
How many follies did you have in total?

Good luck to everyone else and hope all those follies are growing and getting to the right stages


----------



## Plex

Kpkj said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't posted, I am always on my phone when I check making personals difficult. I triggered last night, hubby did great! ER is tomorrow at 10 am. Excited to know how many they will retrieve. First check I had 12 and then at my last one he measured 7 lead follicles but there were others in there as well. They never changed my very low dose meds so we will see. My right ovary defrinately responded better than left. Good luck to everyone!

Good luck today hun! xx


----------



## aimze

soph she said id be triggering tonight but will be confirmed at lunch time calls, How you feeling? Any symptoms? x


----------



## Plex

pcsoph2890 said:


> Plex - in my dept of 12 a blokes wife has gone through ivf, a woman iui and another woman ivf. Then myself, so he is a bit of an old hand at it now!!! Strange isn't it?????




aimze said:


> Soph apparently 1/7 births is ivf...some companies recognise this an do allocated time off...Asda do 2weeks off per cycle for men & women...I think more companies should! X

Didnt realise that many people were going through things like this, but then i suppose we dont really talk about these things either. I do think more companies should give time off for things like this, I just have to take sick. Wish it was different - dont mind going off sick but if i have to do more than one cycle Id be racking up my sick when not actually sick if u know what i mean? I have approached my HR dept but not my manager as we have just got someone new in. When we eventually start i'll have a meeting with him.


----------



## aimze

There's about 12 follies they should be able to get an egg from an a further 12 that I doubt will mature, loads around 1.1 an 0.9 x


----------



## Plex

Sandy - how r u doing? x
Bbblues - hope the scan goes well today and you get to trigger :D x
Aimze - Wow youve got a lot of great follicles there! how long do you have left of stimming? x


----------



## aimze

So whose due to test? Need some bfps! x


----------



## Sandy83

Well back from ER and they got 20 eggs. 10 of these I'm donating to stem cell research in exchange for a free fully funded ivf treatment. So 10 eggs for my treatment. Find out tomorrow the fertilised resort

Amize, yay for trigger tonight almost there 

Kpkj, hope your ER went well

Thinking of the rest of you xx


----------



## aimze

Great news Sandy! Can't wait to hear how your getting on!

X


----------



## bbblues

Well just came back from my scan. Doc says I can do hcg tonight then RE on Friday morning. Today I had 11 good size and 5 smaller follicles. Getting nervous now


----------



## aimze

date twin bblues! I had similar follies too! triggering 9pm tonight an 8:30ER Friday¡¡ x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Oh I'm so pleased for everyone's follicle counts. They are all sounding fab.

Good luck to those triggering tonight and think nothing tomorrow, then in for ER Friday.. it'll all be fine. Then you'll be on tenderhooks waiting for the call the next day how many fertilized and what day 3 or 5 they will transfer on!!!

plex ask about maternity related sick - that way it doesn't actually count on your sick record, and essentially it is .maternity related!!!!

They have sent me a photo of my egg - can't work it on this tablet how to save it and add onto here - will have to wait for the hubby to finish with th laptop to do it!!!!


----------



## aimze

can't wait to see your photo soph! Can you give me the down low with what happens after collection? So in guessing they cal me Saturday with numbers fertilized an if more than 5 look good they hold off cd3 xfer? x


----------



## pcsoph2890

https://C:\Users\sophie\Downloads\Draycott.JPG


----------



## pcsoph2890

just tried to upload the photo of the egg onto here - but have no idea how to do it!


----------



## Sandy83

Aimze and bbblues yay for trigger and collection on Friday

Soph, Ive never uploaded anything but as far as I know you go to advance post and attach it through there look forward to seeing the pic if you can get it uploaded xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

so....
They will tell you whilst there how many eggs they collected and hubbys sperm quaility etc.
The next day the call to say how many eggs fertilised and whether it'll be a day 3 or 5 transfer. not sure of the criteria of why a 3 or 5 day though - suppose they have to have done something to a specific standard for day 5????
They will tell you then when they will call you next as they do not call you dailiy how they are doing as they do not like getting them out of the incubator.
Then they will call you to let you know when they want you in for transfer, you have to start the pesseries a couple of days before morning and night (be aware they are very messy and right bullets to insert).

So then you go in a lot more relaxed, you get a gown on again and you both go into the same room as you did for collection together, and they stirrup you up in the bed (actually quite comfortable) and on the screen to the right is the photo of the egg and the embrologist tells you why they chose that egg and how many are of a good enough standard to freeze.
Then it is just like having a smear, you have a stomach ultrasound with gel on the stomach so they can place the catheter and then you see a little flash of white and thats the egg going in. They take a snapshot of the ultrsoind and print you off a picture of that for you (ours is on the fridge)

So all good - then you get wheeled into the recovery room again have a cuppa and biscuit, then they run through the leaflets and aftercare - basically no sex until you test then nothing until week six scan (god this part is hard i'm feeling a little frustrated to say the least!). No strenious excerise, but basically everything else just the same as usual! No heavy lifting - but that is more due tot he ovaries being swollen still and probably still feeling uncomfortable.


I have no idea how to post the photo still if anyone has andy tips on how to put photos on?


----------



## pcsoph2890

here is my little egg at day 5 blastocyst, slightly hatching from the shell
 



Attached Files:







Draycott.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pcsoph2890

this is the scan photo - you'll see the white mass in the middle - then just above that is a little white spot - that is the egg in an air sac being put in me!


----------



## pcsoph2890

cant add that photo as it is too large and no idea how to reduce the size of the photo....


----------



## hmommy219

pcsoph2890 said:


> so....
> They will tell you whilst there how many eggs they collected and hubbys sperm quaility etc.
> The next day the call to say how many eggs fertilised and whether it'll be a day 3 or 5 transfer. not sure of the criteria of why a 3 or 5 day though - suppose they have to have done something to a specific standard for day 5????
> They will tell you then when they will call you next as they do not call you dailiy how they are doing as they do not like getting them out of the incubator.
> Then they will call you to let you know when they want you in for transfer, you have to start the pesseries a couple of days before morning and night (be aware they are very messy and right bullets to insert).
> 
> So then you go in a lot more relaxed, you get a gown on again and you both go into the same room as you did for collection together, and they stirrup you up in the bed (actually quite comfortable) and on the screen to the right is the photo of the egg and the embrologist tells you why they chose that egg and how many are of a good enough standard to freeze.
> Then it is just like having a smear, you have a stomach ultrasound with gel on the stomach so they can place the catheter and then you see a little flash of white and thats the egg going in. They take a snapshot of the ultrsoind and print you off a picture of that for you (ours is on the fridge)
> 
> So all good - then you get wheeled into the recovery room again have a cuppa and biscuit, then they run through the leaflets and aftercare - basically no sex until you test then nothing until week six scan (god this part is hard i'm feeling a little frustrated to say the least!). No strenious excerise, but basically everything else just the same as usual! No heavy lifting - but that is more due tot he ovaries being swollen still and probably still feeling uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> I have no idea how to post the photo still if anyone has andy tips on how to put photos on?

Soph, thank you for the awesome information!!! It makes me so excited! :happydance:


----------



## hmommy219

pcsoph2890 said:


> here is my little egg at day 5 blastocyst, slightly hatching from the shell

Very cool! :thumbup: I'm keeping you and your little egg in my thoughts.. 
:flower:


----------



## aimze

Soph 4 frozen is great!

Wow can't wait for them going back in...keep having reoccurring thoughts of none fertilising!

X


----------



## Plex

pcsoph2890 said:


> here is my little egg at day 5 blastocyst, slightly hatching from the shell

Wow amazing photo hun :D did u take it? xx


----------



## Sandy83

Great photo soph xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

No the clinic does it for you!!!!!
I was tempted to tAke a photo of it on screen to get it quicker - but being emailed is better quality looking and clearer!!!

I have it as wallpaper on my phone and keep looking at it amazed that it "could" result in live birth - but not getting too attached as I know it may not stick!!!


----------



## aimze

Soph I love that photo! 

trigger done! Big tick  x


----------



## pcsoph2890

God I'm struggling to think about anything else except what is happening inside me at the moment....

Give me strength to hold off testing as long as possible the more soothe more reliable it'll be!!!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Well done with the trigger aimez!!! Sit back and let the eggs mature over the next t 24 hrs!!!!


----------



## bbblues

Aimzee best of luck!!! I am triggering at 12:15 tonight Er at 11:15 on Friday. 

Pcsoph thanks for sharing. It helps so much

Thanks sandy


----------



## aimze

Soph you're about 5dp5dt? Test on Saturday, if there's a line test Sunday to check is darker, if no line hold off another few days...

Loads of ladies have got lines bout 5days after, but I'm a Poas weirdo so don't take any advice off me lol...I just peed on an ovulation stick for the pure fun of seeing how strong it came out...Weirrrrdo!

X


----------



## pcsoph2890

I think I'll wait to middle of next week to test. Holding off bad news if there is any. At least I can remain in the knowledge I'm pregnant until proven otherwise!
Least the weekend I'll be busy as hubby does triathlons so I'll be watching him on both Friday & Sunday. Saturday I'm having my hair highlighted, so that's a few hours I'll be busy!!!
Just need to keep myself busy and I don't think about it so much!


----------



## aimze

When are you back at work? x


----------



## aimze

AAlso ths Is very random ...what if some eggs ovulate an leave the follies? Does this happen? x


----------



## Sandy83

Morning ladies

Soph, not long now sounds like you have a busy weekend ahead of you. When is your OTD. Also might be telling you something you already know but have you checked with your salon about what products they use for highlights as it's advised not to dye your hair while pregnant which technically you are. Just thought I would ask :hugs: 

Aimze and bbblues, enjoy your day off injections yay for ER tomorrow :happydance:

Kpkj, how you doing? 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well

Afm, got 20 eggs yesterday so I got 10 & donated 10 to stem cell research in exchange for a fully funded ivf cycle. Got a call this morning and 4 of the 10 were mature and all 4 fertilised so got to wait til saturday to see if it will be a 3 or 5 day transfer xx Ty


----------



## aimze

sounding great Sandy!!! Keep us updated for ET!! x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Sandy thought of that but with highlights it doesn't touch the skin just the hair so should be ok!
Researched it loads as I do my own hair each month (the roots) but the general consensus of info I've found is as long as no ammonia and in a well ventilated room there is nothing to say it causes damage!


Back at work Monday. So that'll keep me busy too, as would've been off for 2weeks so loads to catch up on!


----------



## Oculi83

Hi ladies,

How's everyone doing?

Thought I'd give a quick update.

I had my ER on Tuesday. They retrieved 14 eggs. 
Today I went in for the ET. They transferred 2 embies.
I was told that 13 out of the 14 eggs were mature. 10 fertilized and by this morning 3 were considered good enough for transfer. 4 more are under observation. If they keep on growing, they'll freeze them as well. I haven't received any report yet so, I've no idea abt the grading.


----------



## Sandy83

Yay oculi for being PUPO xx


----------



## Kpkj

Good morning! ER went well, 11 retrieved, 9 mature and 9 fertilized with ICSi! Looking at ET for Monday. So now, we just wait! It's going to be a rough 5 days and then 10 after that! 

Sandy- glad to hear you have 4 little babies dividing away! That's cool that you had the option of donating the eggs in exchange for a cycle. Hopefully you can use that cycle when you are ready for a sibling! 

Oculi- good luck with the wait!

Everyone else- hope things are going well!


----------



## BabsTTC

Hi Everyone!!
Loving all the awesome updates!! So many ER's and some ET's.
kpkj - thts a grt # of fertilized eggs!! Grow little embies grow ....

Oculi - Yay for PUPO!! Enjoy .... good luck for testing next week 

pcsoch - loving yur attitude and willpower ....here is to hoping for that lovely BFP! 

Sandy - awesome job on those 20 eggs ...wish I have close to that #. Praying for your 4 embies ....grow and grow some more!

Aimze - how are thing son your end?

for me - had day 5 US and blood work - 6 follies on Right Ovary between 9-11mm and about 4 follies on left ovary but smaller between 6-8mm. E2 is 390. 

Overall sluggish ovaries! But RE doesn't seem too concerned. He thinks E2 is less bz I have been on Lupron for 3 months but is happy with the 1 mm/day follies growth. But looks like I will barely get 10 eggs! Had a phone conversation with RE and since we are unexplained and considering the # of eggs I will get- we are doing ICSI even though hubs sperms are good. Not taking any chance.


----------



## aimze

babs icsi sounds best just incase!

We'll.be doin.icsi with hubbies sample, really hope he produces a decent sample tomorrow...

Im all.good, just impatiently waiting for tomorrow er an some time off work!! when is your next scan? x


----------



## stacergirl

It's great to hear that lots of eggs have been retrieved, follies are growing and embryos are developing. can't wait to hear the bfps rolling in! 

It's officially my turn to start! Got Af yesterday, went in this morning for baseline ultrasound and b/w and just got the call to start Stimming tomorrow!! Eek! I'm excited. However dh left today for 2 weeks so I'm on my own for the injections! I hope I can do it! Dh will come back for about 24 hours to do the ER and then be back on his way to finish up his2 weeks but hopefully will be home for the ET!! I really hope he's home for the transfer!! Otherwise that would suck! Although I'd have to do it on my own! I tell him he's getting out so lucky! But I know he has no choice but to be gone these 2 weeks. I'm used to it by now! 

Ladies, while Stimming, did you do US every 2 days?


----------



## pcsoph2890

're stimming I think it depends on where you are based. The UK tends to get you in twice on average for u/s during stimming. 
But US seems to be a lot more (probably acid er you guys have to pay for it all) and UK is nhs funded, so probably saving money!

Injections are a piece of piss after a while. The first one is nerve wracking and just wanted to do it on my own without the pressure of hubby looking and trying to help. But the only one he by default helped with was when my trigger pen broke and the plunger can dislodged from the pen making it not plunge, so as the needle was inside me he used his brute force to push it in - the amount of force he HD to use there was no way I could have done it whilst holding the needle in me!!! But the stimming needles are so my h thinner than the down reg ones and literally you don't feel a thing!!!! (And I'm awful for bruising and I only go two little bruises)

Good luck everyone for ER tomorrow. I'm thinking lots of positive eggs for you all!


----------



## BabsTTC

Stacer - I am in US and I go every other day for Ultrasound and blood work. I then wait for them to give me a call back if the dosage has changed. So far they have changed my dosage twice. I go in again tomorrow for my day 7 stimming US. Good luck sweetie!! You are so brave to be doing all this by yourself. I go to all the US etc on my own, but need hubs to give me the injections. I can't do that myself .....
I feel no activity in my ovaries ladies. I am afraid my eggs are being lazy and not growing!! I have this nagging feeling this morning that I will get only 5-6 eggs and they won't fertilize :cry:


----------



## pcsoph2890

I felt nothing either babs. Which really disappointed me, at least if I bloated or felt bad I would know that something was happening, but I was totally symptom free, would never have thought I was going through all I did!
Neither did I have any symptoms for down reg either!!!! I had no idea what was happening until I was scanned!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Not sure what day I am on as u sure whether to count the day of transfer as day one. Or is the day after transfer day one?

Either way I've succumbed and tomorrow I'm going to be either day 6 or 7 dpt.and I have decided to test tomorrow morning. I "should" test on or around 7th June (next Friday), so essentially 7 days early so I'm hoping a FR test might pick something up. Got a twin pack so will test again either Sunday or Monday again.

Will keep you ladies updated, fingers crossed for something!!!!!


----------



## aimze

soph so excited for your results! let ys know asap!!

right im signing off till after er...wish me luck! x


----------



## aimze

soph i think day 1 is the day they go in x


----------



## Lucinda7981

Good luck Mrs Jenny with the 2 transferred embies 
and Goodluck to everyone with upcoming ER and ET and stimming!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thank you Lucinda :) I am 6dp3dt and I'm so nervous!! I'm not sure when to test


----------



## hmommy219

Soph, so exciting!!! Good luck! Jenny, thinking about you too!! Wishing you lots of luck!!!


----------



## bbblues

Well tomorrow is RE and I'm starting to get nervous. My hubby took tonight off. Have to be at dr at 10:00. Dropping my daughter off with my mom before we go. Praying for good results.


----------



## aimze

Gd luck bbblues!

Mrs Jenny do you think you'll cave this weekend?

P.s yes the time is correct, 5am! Can't sleep! X


----------



## pcsoph2890

so i relented and tested. I took this about 6:30am. Saw nothing the negative line came up first. then i went back to bed for an hr. When i looked again there was a faint line. This has never happened before for me (well of the two or so occasions i succombed and tested)

Hubby thinks he cannot see anything - but there is a definate feint line there. Will test again on sunday to see of it goes any darker!!

What do you ladies think - i'll be 7dp5dt (if you count day one being the day after transfer)
or 8dp5dt if you count the day one being the day of transfer!

Cant wait to hear how everyone got on today!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20130531_081315 (1).jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## aimze

soph i defo see a line there...give it till Sunday an try again, hopefully the start of your bfp!

afm im currently in recovery...actually in loads of pain, feels like a contracting cervix, back Ann lower pains too...they got 14eggs so will see tomorrow what fertilized!

bbblue hope you got onok? x


----------



## stacergirl

Well you ladies are right, the injections are a breeze. I did my first one today all by myself!! 150 IU of menopur. 

Thinking of all of you and wishing you lots of luck. 

Pscoph-I see something! Hoping that line only gets darker!!!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Aimez, hope you are feeling better now???? You will feel achy Inside, but knowing a needle jabbed your womb wall 14 times.....! 

Just relax knowing that you cannot do a thing now. They are all happily growing and dividing away in a little dish in an incubator! Just get yourself better ready for one of them being popped back in you in 3-5 days!!!

Stacergirl- see no problem eh - the first one is a bit daunting, but once done its easy - the stimming ones are even easier, much thinner and literally feel nothing!!!

I have read and 're read the instructions for first response, it says that a positive will stay positive for 48 hrs after the test, so glad about that and even a faint line is a positive. So waiting for Sunday and test again. I have three more tests so will do one Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday. Think that will be enough to prove or disprove it was/wasn't a line!!!!

Trying not to get excited, but relieved when I saw it!!!


----------



## aimze

Soph it hurts to move & wee...just wasn't expecting any pain! Got the weekend to relax! 

There is defo a line, an your trigger was when? About 13days ago? I'm really hoping Sunday shows a darker line!

What's the Craic with nurture confirmation? Is it home hpt or do they have to do betas? 

Stacer glad it was ok...once you've started they get loads easier x


----------



## pcsoph2890

It's a hpt, you do it and call them with the result. Then I think they get you in for a scan to check the sac etc at 6 weeks. After that you are released to your gp as a normal pregnancy!
Trigger was 13 days ago so would define out of my system by now I hope!

Just take those paracetamols and relax now. I was "sore" later on the night of and the day after retrieval. We're you ok 're the sedative they gave you???


----------



## BabsTTC

Pcsoph - I definetly see a line! Trigger should be out of your system by now. Hopefully it will get even darker on Sunday ...

amize- rest up over the weekend ..n hopefully u will feel better

stacergirl - yay for doing yur first injections ...

bbbules- how did ER go today?

Had my day 7 US today - biggest follie is 14 mm - they are growing but slowly. RE is still hoping to get 8 eggs ...another US on Sunday ...


----------



## hmommy219

aimze said:


> soph i defo see a line there...give it till Sunday an try again, hopefully the start of your bfp!
> 
> afm im currently in recovery...actually in loads of pain, feels like a contracting cervix, back Ann lower pains too...they got 14eggs so will see tomorrow what fertilized!
> 
> bbblue hope you got onok? x

14 sounds like a great number!! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> Well you ladies are right, the injections are a breeze. I did my first one today all by myself!! 150 IU of menopur.
> 
> Thinking of all of you and wishing you lots of luck.
> 
> Pscoph-I see something! Hoping that line only gets darker!!!

Yey!! I am on day 4 of shots..it's exciting (and can't believe what I find exciting now) :)


----------



## stacergirl

hmommy219 said:


> stacergirl said:
> 
> 
> Well you ladies are right, the injections are a breeze. I did my first one today all by myself!! 150 IU of menopur.
> 
> Thinking of all of you and wishing you lots of luck.
> 
> Pscoph-I see something! Hoping that line only gets darker!!!
> 
> Yey!! I am on day 4 of shots..it's exciting (and can't believe what I find exciting now) :)Click to expand...

I know right! I can't wait to do more just bc I know it'll make me that much closer to ER, ET and hopefully that BFP!!!! 
I'm excited I'm only a couple days behind you! I'm thinking June 12 for ER bc they're telling me 10 days of Stimming is average. Do you have any idea when yours is?


----------



## bbblues

aimze said:


> soph i defo see a line there...give it till Sunday an try again, hopefully the start of your bfp!
> 
> afm im currently in recovery...actually in loads of pain, feels like a contracting cervix, back Ann lower pains too...they got 14eggs so will see tomorrow what fertilized!
> 
> bbblue hope you got onok? x

Aimze that's great news. I am so sore myself. Only thing I can take is Tylenol and a heating pad. 

AFM they collected 23 eggs!! I am still in shock. They are keeping close watch so I don't over stim. Going to try and rest. Will keep in touch with how many fertilized


----------



## aimze

It's so weird because I'm not sore...during the procedure they fill you with air to see what they're doing...it's that that's causing me issues, it's trapped in my downstairs stopping from moving an now travelled through an stuck in my chest too...so odd, did noone else feel like this? 

Bbblues what a fab number! Can't wait to hear how many fertilised!!

Soph I would say looking great! 

Babs looking great so far, hopefully not long before ER!!

Stacergirl & hmommy it won't be long before you're here an harvesting your lovely crop!

X


----------



## pcsoph2890

The time soon flies by. Sometimes it gets so matter of fact and seemed thAt it was happening g to other people as it was alright what do I do next, when. Right get on with it. Emotion was taken out of it. It was all about right what's growing, what's not, how's the sperm looking, how's the eggs doing, then it becomes a bit more real when you see your egg on the screen thinking omg.... that potentially is a child and how fortunate we are to see it at that early stage when most people only get a scan at 12 weeks, we get a lot more, and how cool to show the child when older - that was you at 5 days after your were created!!!

I found I was less emotional about things once I was physically doing stuff to help such as injections etc. Since physically starting this last bit of injections I've not broken down upset at seeing children, babies pregnant women. I've yearned for them, but I know it'll be me soon and I will be a mother, just might take us longer and a slightly different route!!!

I thank God that we are living when we are living at the moment, that this amazing medical science can intervene and make so many people parents that naturally couldn't, and even if it doesn't work you know you did all you could!!!!!

Right that's my philosophical head taken off!!!


----------



## aimze

Love it soph  well said....

Are you feeling any different? My first giveaway was getting up @ 6:30am for a wee...usual wake up time was about 7:15 x


----------



## pcsoph2890

No nothing at the moment. 
Ever since I started this whole ivf been having g the worst backache when I wake up in the .morning. takes me ages to manoeuvre myself out of the bed cause it hurts. I'm sure it's not my mattress as I've never had any problems before...... Will see how it goes, but first thing would be to change the mattress to see if it is that!!!

the joys of life!!!!


----------



## aimze

soph its prob all the drugs an stuff!!

just hadmy call...14retrieved, 13 mature & 9 fertilized...taking them to blast an back in Wednesday...Nervous for Mondays call when they say how they are doin x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Wah hop same as me 9 fertilized. So if you work to having about 4 suitable for transfer and freezing!!!!
Bet you are so relieved!!!!


----------



## aimze

Relieved but nervous for Mondays call! I'm back @ work Monday too so I can have maximum time off after! I'm so excited for your test tomorrow soph! X


----------



## mrsjennyg

I took a test at 8dp3dt and it came back not pregnant. Should I even hope for a miracle that the blood test will be different on Tuesday?


----------



## pcsoph2890

I'm excited too but still very cautious (in two minds one that it can't happen as we are not that lucky after all this time, then the other thinking it's about time something went in our favour) I'm just hoping that I haven't got too hopeful about it having worked as I know IF it has worked there is still a possibility of miscarriage problems occur etc!

Mrsjennyg - still hold out, on a website I checked nycfertility (it gives each day after transfer what should be happening to the egg once transcended)it states that day 9 is when levels get high enough to test. So I wouldn't loose all hope!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thank you so much for saying that- I'm laying in bed sobbing... with no frozen embryos and no more insurance this is our last shot. I needed to hear that maybe I tested too early... thank you.


----------



## aimze

mrsjen still hope! where u 3or 5day?

soph that's my worry, the bfp is the easy part...i was a total wreck for my iui pregnancy but i obviously knew something was wrong as I miscarried.

My little embs are forming as we speak! I wish they had a live web cam feed! x


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi aimaze- I was a 3dt :)


----------



## aimze

your defo still in the running then!! try Monday?? x


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thank you! I feel so much better since posting. I also looked online and it said that most people don't get + until 10dp3dt and some people don't see it until beta! I told my husband that it might have been too early to test and he said, "that's why they aren't having you do the blood test until next week!" Lol. Not sure if I will have the courage to test again before my beta (Tues) but I def won't be testing anymore the weekend!
Thanks again ladies!


----------



## tiggy2610

Hi ladies, does anyone mind if I join? 

DH and I have been TTC for 3yeard, completely unexplained, Im 25 and DH is 27. We were originally due to undergo 3 cycles of IUI and went to the hospital for a drugs consultation with the nurse on Thursday and were in for a shock! I have a slight heart condition, so am classed as a bit of a risk, and my AMH levels came back at 32 (nurse explained average is between 5-15?!) so we were told that I was too much of a risk of multiples with medicated IUI, which would be irresponsible of the clinic, so instead they want us to go straight for IVF so they could definitely only put back one embie. Our first cycle starts as soon as next AF arrives in around 30days!!

As you imagine, after spending 6 months waiting for IUI and planning for this, I am completely shell shocked to be preparing for IVF instead, and so soon! 

All I know so far is I will have my mock ET in 10 days, I believe it is short protocol IVF as the schedule is 28 days, and we are so lucky to be entitled to two rounds on the NHS.

Does anyone have any words of wisdom? We're not big drinkers, maybe a glass a week, eat healthy, but am partial to the odd cup of coffee! I take folic acid, and well woman vitamins daily and DH takes zinc. Should I be changing my diet, anything special I need to start doing or stop doing? I'm worried about time off work, I'm a tutor at a university so it is very quiet over the summer, how much time off have people typically needed? 

So so sorry for all the questions and really hope you don't mind me barging in! :)


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry on phone so quick post

Mrsjenny, fx'd for you. Is not over yet lots of PMA 

Congratulations aimze and bbblues yay for ER hope you are both ok can't wait to see when transfer will be 

AFM, transferring on monday so 5dt yay got blastocyst xx


----------



## hmommy219

Sandy83 said:


> Sorry on phone so quick post
> 
> Mrsjenny, fx'd for you. Is not over yet lots of PMA
> 
> Congratulations aimze and bbblues yay for ER hope you are both ok can't wait to see when transfer will be
> 
> AFM, transferring on monday so 5dt yay got blastocyst xx

Sandy, that's awesome that you got 5 day blasts!! Fx for you.


----------



## pcsoph2890

tiggy2610 said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone mind if I join?
> 
> DH and I have been TTC for 3yeard, completely unexplained, Im 25 and DH is 27. We were originally due to undergo 3 cycles of IUI and went to the hospital for a drugs consultation with the nurse on Thursday and were in for a shock! I have a slight heart condition, so am classed as a bit of a risk, and my AMH levels came back at 32 (nurse explained average is between 5-15?!) so we were told that I was too much of a risk of multiples with medicated IUI, which would be irresponsible of the clinic, so instead they want us to go straight for IVF so they could definitely only put back one embie. Our first cycle starts as soon as next AF arrives in around 30days!!
> 
> As you imagine, after spending 6 months waiting for IUI and planning for this, I am completely shell shocked to be preparing for IVF instead, and so soon!
> 
> All I know so far is I will have my mock ET in 10 days, I believe it is short protocol IVF as the schedule is 28 days, and we are so lucky to be entitled to two rounds on the NHS.
> 
> Does anyone have any words of wisdom? We're not big drinkers, maybe a glass a week, eat healthy, but am partial to the odd cup of coffee! I take folic acid, and well woman vitamins daily and DH takes zinc. Should I be changing my diet, anything special I need to start doing or stop doing? I'm worried about time off work, I'm a tutor at a university so it is very quiet over the summer, how much time off have people typically needed?
> 
> So so sorry for all the questions and really hope you don't mind me barging in! :)


Hey welcome to our little chat!

As far as I am concerned there's nothing more you can do that you aren't already doing!!!

're time off work I was fortunately to have two weeks off. I'm glad I had the time off to be honest, away from work and all those concerns. I did get bored, there is only so much daytime tv you can watch. luckily the weather was okay so I could get out into the garden quite a bit of the time!


----------



## hmommy219

tiggy2610 said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone mind if I join?
> 
> DH and I have been TTC for 3yeard, completely unexplained, Im 25 and DH is 27. We were originally due to undergo 3 cycles of IUI and went to the hospital for a drugs consultation with the nurse on Thursday and were in for a shock! I have a slight heart condition, so am classed as a bit of a risk, and my AMH levels came back at 32 (nurse explained average is between 5-15?!) so we were told that I was too much of a risk of multiples with medicated IUI, which would be irresponsible of the clinic, so instead they want us to go straight for IVF so they could definitely only put back one embie. Our first cycle starts as soon as next AF arrives in around 30days!!
> 
> As you imagine, after spending 6 months waiting for IUI and planning for this, I am completely shell shocked to be preparing for IVF instead, and so soon!
> 
> All I know so far is I will have my mock ET in 10 days, I believe it is short protocol IVF as the schedule is 28 days, and we are so lucky to be entitled to two rounds on the NHS.
> 
> Does anyone have any words of wisdom? We're not big drinkers, maybe a glass a week, eat healthy, but am partial to the odd cup of coffee! I take folic acid, and well woman vitamins daily and DH takes zinc. Should I be changing my diet, anything special I need to start doing or stop doing? I'm worried about time off work, I'm a tutor at a university so it is very quiet over the summer, how much time off have people typically needed?
> 
> So so sorry for all the questions and really hope you don't mind me barging in! :)

Tiggy, welcome to the group! It sounds like you already are living a healthy lifestyle, so that's great. My only advice would be to keep taking the vitamins, stay away from the booze (hubby too), drink plenty of water and buckle up for a heck of a ride! Wishing you all the luck in the world, hon. :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

Ladies, I usually get ovulation pains each month so I figured since I'm stimming with 300 units of Gonal-f twice a day, that I'd be having some MAJOR pains or bloating, but I'm really not. Should I be worried that nothing much is going on? My blood work all came back within the normal range after stimming for 4 days, but I don't have an ultrasound until Monday. Just thought I'd really be feeling something by now (day 6 of stims). 

Hope you're all doing great, sounds like a lot of ER and ET going on right now-- exciting!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy, I'm not much help bc I'm only on day 2 of stimming, but I'm not bloating or feeling different at all!! I figured if be super moody but nothing different. I'm on 150 in menopur in the am and 300 iu follistem at night. I go for US and BW tomorrow so I'll let you know what they tell me. Hope it's working for the both of us though!!! 

Welcome tiggy. I think you're doing good already. You'll do great! 

Thinking of the rest of you and wishing you the best. 

Ps-I only post on my phone...sorry!


----------



## bbblues

So out of the 23 eggs 15 matured and 12 fertilized. They gave me at transfer time. For Monday but they think most likely will have a 5 day transfer


----------



## aimze

great news bbblues!! if its Wednesday same as me!! im hoping the Monday call is ok & they are still multiplying! 

soph good luck for tomorrow! get on Here as soon as you've peed! We need a bfp!! 

x


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, I figured I'd be moody too, but honestly, other than annoying stress from work, I've been in a really great mood! (I think hubby is very relieved b/c I'd warned him that I might be psychotic for a couple of weeks. lol... :happydance: Do you have any little bruises yet from the needles? I have 2 little ones, but I think I'm getting the hang of it now. :wacko:

bbblues, lots of eggs and great results for you!! :hugs:


----------



## aimze

Hmommy I've been in reasonably sane moods however if hubby disagrees with me I turn into this physho I've never been! I think he's learnt to agree for an easy life...

Soph, patiently awaiting your result!!

X


----------



## pcsoph2890

hey girlies for some reason it is saying the file / photo is too large to upload.

But i can say that there is a big fat line there, shot there in the three minutes that you have to wait.

Then we zoomed out to this tri that hubby was competing in, so as he is not a morning person at all and we had to get up at 4:30 (plus we had a spat last night) couldn't be bothered to tell him.

Got home and showed it him and he said that he still thinks it could get darker, as we are too early to test. I told him the line wasn't likely to get darker/thicker and it was showing positive. (he thought the last one he couldnt see a line and i was imagining it!)

Might get him one of those pregnant/not pregnant ones..........

Apart from that he hasn't said much more about it!! Strange bloke at times!!!!

So got two more tests to do one tomorrow, then the other wednesday (just to make sure) then ithink i can say we may possibly be pregnant (seems wierd saying that after all this time!)


----------



## bbblues

Was anyone put on estrace after there retrieval??


----------



## aimze

Soph that's amazing!! Woop!!! "it might get darker" men"" it doesn't matter what type of a line as long as there is a line!! Wow im so chuffed for u!!! When is yourOTD?

:-D x


----------



## Kpkj

Bbblues, I am on estrace. My RE calls it fluff that they add to the regimen for added support.

I had my retreival last wed and am still slightly crampy with some lower back pain. It only happens if I walk too much. Was anyone else crampy this long? Never had any true pain with this. Transfer is tomorrow. As of yesterday 8 of the 9 were where they were supposed to be with a lot of the being Grade A. Excited but nervous!


----------



## aimze

Great news kpkj! 

I had mine on Friday an I'm so sore still, I think it's slight ohss...I look about 4months pregnant an weeing an walking hurts!

Good luck for tomorrow , let us know how it goes!

X


----------



## hmommy219

aimze said:


> Hmommy I've been in reasonably sane moods however if hubby disagrees with me I turn into this physho I've never been! I think he's learnt to agree for an easy life...
> 
> Soph, patiently awaiting your result!!
> 
> X

LOL.. and with pregnancy, I'm thinking we'll get worse! :dohh:


----------



## bbblues

Thanks kpkj. That sounds like great results  the estrace is messing with me. I'm sooo nauseous. 

Aimze I am sore too. Feel like I've been kicked in the stomach. I actually have lost 4 lbs since retrieval but still feel like a balloon.


----------



## hmommy219

Soph!!! YEY!!!! Congrats - looks like you're our first BFP!! 

kpkj, Grade A and a 5 day transfer sounds awesome! Keeping you in my thoughts :) 

AFM, on day 7 of stimming. Last night I panicked (stupidly) because I forgot to rotate injection sides and did both Gonal shots (AM and PM) on the same side. It probably doesn't matter, but I'm trying to do everything totally by the book. I have my ultrasound tomorrow, so I'm praying they see lots of good follies!!


----------



## aimze

Good luck for tomorrow hmommy...day 7 you should get a good glimpse of where you are! Only another 4days or so of stimming then you'll be joining us in ER land!

Bbblues are you back at work tomorrow? I can't believe I planned on going back the day after ER...soph I have you to thank for letting me know I'll need a few days off, it's much appreciated!

I'm thinking of popping in the office as a colleague is leaving & I need to do a handover an then back hme for the rest of the week..

Can't wait for my phone call tomorrow, need to know how my lol embs are growing...soph what sort of time did they call you? Is ET a lunch time procedure?
X


----------



## aimze

Oculi how you doing? X


----------



## aimze

Me again...you can tell I'm sat on my pad bored...a little light hearted ttc rom com on channel 5 uk called the switch with Jennifer Anniston about donor sperm being his mates kid x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Been asleep on the bed for a couple of hrs - an early morning like that kills me!!!

Aimez - glad to have helped! 

I just hope tomorrow your 9 have continued to be 9 and everyone elses have continue to divide and conquor!!

Lets get all day 5 blasts going!!!

I hope i am BFP it seems wierd to say it to be honest - it's been 2 years of saying "no not yet, still trying"!!!
Im going to milk it for all it's worth though!
Will carry on testing throughtout next week again - more than likely tueday & Thursday (tomorrow wont be much different). Hubbys Granny is coming ovr for her birthday oin Saturday/Sunday so will be nice to tell her on then that the new is good. His and my parents know everything, so might tell them all together too!!!

I have been sending my sister and best friend the photos via whats app, so they know what is happening - but they don;t live local.

Was thinking ny the time i should officially test *(ie 7th june) i'll be offically 3 weeks nearly (as if you say the embryo was already 5 days old when put back in me, so essentially i conceived on the 20th May - which will mean a due day in February. I was hoping for an April due date as mine, my sisters, mothers, nephew and neices are all in april and wanted to keep with the family tradition - but hey i'll cope!!!!
And at least i'll be heavily pregnant over winter, so a bit better than being hotter weather, amd i have the spring and summer off on maternity (not that i have alrwady planned this in my head)

But still very very cautious about these early stages as so many things could go wrong!!!

Will keep you guys posted daily as still desperate to hear how you all are doing! Im not going anywhere yet!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Kpkj- best of luck tomorrow! 

Pscoph-im sure dh is just being cautious to get too excited! But yay!! So excited for you! 

Blues-ill be on estradiol too which is the same as estrace just the generic version. Just haven't gotten there yet. 

Hmommy-good luck at your appt timorrow. Hope you're progressing well. I actually don't have any bruises yet. Hope you don't get anymore. And unfortunately I was confused, they only did bw today without us so no help. My us is Wednesday. 

I got the call back from my labs and the results were low. They're having me double my menopur in the morning to 300iu and remain at 300iu of follistem at night. I pray this helps bc this was my re's main concern-that I wouldn't get stimulated enough. :( 

Hope that you ladies are in pain from ER feel better soon! 

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## BabsTTC

Hi Everyone!

Pcsoph: That is a clear BFP!! I am sure yur man is just waiting for the beta test to get excited....

hmommy and stacergirl - looks like we 3 will be next for ER. I am on day 9 of stimming. Things are slow but moving along. They upped my meds 2 days back and this morning during the US they saw 10-12 big ones and about 5 small ones. My RE thinks I will get anywhere between 10-15 eggs, that is much better than the 6-8 eggs just 3 days back!!  As far as feeling anything with stimming - I still don't feel anything. No activity and no bloating. If I was not going for US I won't even know that I have 10 eggs between 9-14mm. I am brusing as well- more so in the last 5-6 days, thanks to the Aspirin I have been taking daily. 

amize - good luck with ET.

kpkj - 8 is a grt #. Grow embies grow ....

bblues- hope the nausea eases!! These meds really screw with us


----------



## aimze

Babs it's great to have people in similar stages, your consultant can only tell you so much unless they've physically been through it...

Soph all my family are march/April babies but I went to a psychic 3yrs ago n she said February baby for me....so last year we had iui an had a 9th feb little bean, unfortunately she was a mmc but this ivf will also be a feb due date so cautiously optimistic about that...

I found a great course in relaxing in pregnancy (because I was an obsessive panicky freak) in West Bridgford..they did yoga an stuff so I'd defo sign upto that! 

X


----------



## aimze

Stacer hope your increase does the trick! Mine was upped an it had effect straight away! Your closer to ER now so nearly there x


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks babs and Aimze. I really hope the increase does the trick. I'm freaking a little and not having dh here makes it worse. Especially bc we can't hardly even talk, our communication is mostly through texts while he's away. I did do some searches though and found some girls who had low E2 on day 3 and were still able to continue with their cycle and get eggs! So I'm praying hard that I respond to the meds!! 

Babs and hmommy-do you have ER dates yet?


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> Kpkj- best of luck tomorrow!
> 
> Pscoph-im sure dh is just being cautious to get too excited! But yay!! So excited for you!
> 
> Blues-ill be on estradiol too which is the same as estrace just the generic version. Just haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> Hmommy-good luck at your appt timorrow. Hope you're progressing well. I actually don't have any bruises yet. Hope you don't get anymore. And unfortunately I was confused, they only did bw today without us so no help. My us is Wednesday.
> 
> I got the call back from my labs and the results were low. They're having me double my menopur in the morning to 300iu and remain at 300iu of follistem at night. I pray this helps bc this was my re's main concern-that I wouldn't get stimulated enough. :(
> 
> Hope that you ladies are in pain from ER feel better soon!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you!

No worries about your lab results..upping the doses is a good thing! I'm also on 300 iu (but with gonal f). And they only did bw for me too..which I was disappointed about, but I guess they want to give things time:wacko: have you been given any retrieval dates?


----------



## hmommy219

BabsTTC said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Pcsoph: That is a clear BFP!! I am sure yur man is just waiting for the beta test to get excited....
> 
> hmommy and stacergirl - looks like we 3 will be next for ER. I am on day 9 of stimming. Things are slow but moving along. They upped my meds 2 days back and this morning during the US they saw 10-12 big ones and about 5 small ones. My RE thinks I will get anywhere between 10-15 eggs, that is much better than the 6-8 eggs just 3 days back!!  As far as feeling anything with stimming - I still don't feel anything. No activity and no bloating. If I was not going for US I won't even know that I have 10 eggs between 9-14mm. I am brusing as well- more so in the last 5-6 days, thanks to the Aspirin I have been taking daily.
> 
> amize - good luck with ET.
> 
> kpkj - 8 is a grt #. Grow embies grow ....
> 
> bblues- hope the nausea eases!! These meds really screw with us

10-12 big ones sounds really good!! I'm like you...a little bruised but not feeling much else. I went to the pool today and couldn't help feeling a bit self conscious about my bruised belly!! Lol..


----------



## pcsoph2890

Think of the little bruises as a war wound..... confirms that something is actually happening!!!!

Dying to try one of the clear blue tests now, just to see it written. Hubby was asking earlier what happens now. I told him I'll do the two other tests, then come late next week I'll call the clinic.


----------



## aimze

Soph if you do a clear blue there is no doubt it will sayPRegnant! They are usually pretty sensitive to hcg so should pick it up!

I have a clear blue &3cheapies ready for testing...First one will beSaturday 3dp5dt which I'm hoping is trigger negative an then the next would be Tuesday 7ds so would hopefully see something...this is me jumping ahead, there is stilla tiny chance no lil embs make it...:-( 

Bring on tomorrows call...Soph what time did they call you to confirm how your little ones were doing @ nurture? X


----------



## bbblues

aimze said:


> Good luck for tomorrow hmommy...day 7 you should get a good glimpse of where you are! Only another 4days or so of stimming then you'll be joining us in ER land!
> 
> Bbblues are you back at work tomorrow? I can't believe I planned on going back the day after ER...soph I have you to thank for letting me know I'll need a few days off, it's much appreciated!
> 
> I'm thinking of popping in the office as a colleague is leaving & I need to do a handover an then back hme for the rest of the week..
> 
> Can't wait for my phone call tomorrow, need to know how my lol embs are growing...soph what sort of time did they call you? Is ET a lunch time procedure?
> X

Aimze I'm actually a stay at home mom. So I kinda can rest. My mom has been a huge help and my husband took off the next three days


----------



## BabsTTC

Stacergirl - Don't worry about upping the meds. They will most definetly work and show an effect on your E2. 

My RE said that he likes to start with a low dose and then increase the dose bz they want as many eggs closer in size as much as possible (which is easier to do with low dose) instead of just 1 or 2 eggs which are really large in size. 
My RE started me at 1 vial of Menopour and 200 UI of follistim. My day 3 BW showed E2 at 300, so he increased my follistim to 200 UI. My day 5 BW showed E2 at 600 (abt 6-7 eggs at 10mm), so he increased my menopour to 2 vials. Day 7 showed E2 at 800 (abt 7-8 eggs at 12 mm) and he asked me to continue with 2 vials and 300UI. Today on Day 9 my E2 is more thank 1000 and I have 10 eggs between 10-14mm. So increasing the meds have really helped. RE says each maturing egg will produce ~ 150-200 E2 per egg. So they like to do BW to match what they see on the US. E2 by itself does not give a good picture.

Also, for the first time I can feel my ovaries today as well I am a bit bloated!! I am so happy abt it


----------



## aimze

Bblues that's really good then! You can get some rest...we had our -2 year old nephew over Saturday for his first sleepover...he was very sympathetic to 'aim poorly' an kissed my tummy better!

Good luck to ladies with scans!

X


----------



## aimze

soph do you have an internal scan before egg transfer? X


----------



## pcsoph2890

Aims, No scan before but during(but a stomach one, not internal) just so they can see where the catheter goes to the right spot.

I think they usually called between 10-12. 

Oh I'm so excited for everyone hearing from the clinics today on how their eggs are doing, how their bw is and scans!!!!

Off to get my nails down before work at 12, so will get a clear blue then...... But will have to do it tomorrow morning as I've been up since 5:30 due to a gaggle of birds having a very loud conversation outside the bedroom window!!!!


----------



## aimze

8 embryos with good division and one only 5 cells so 8 good ones in the running! Grow my special 8 grow!

X


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks babs. That makes me feel a lot better. Hope my bw on we'd is better. I had a mini breakdown last night, Guess i kind of realized what was Really happening and not having dh freaked meoht. Especially when he told me he was going to be in the woods for the next week without a phone charger. Luckily my friend came over and was there with me. However it was awkward at the same time bc she just told me a week ago that she's pregnant and was pretty much ntnp. So of course it's like a slap in the face that she can get preg and I can't but I am still thankful for her wanting to me there for me. I just told my mom last night I had already started ivf, so only 3 ppl know besides me. So its been stressful. But anyways, I'm going to have to buy more menopur because I only have 10 vials left and that's only enough for 2.5 days. I'm so glad you're getting good results from your meds! 

Pscoph/ I didn't sleep well last night either. Enjoy your pampering! 

Aimze-praying that they grow!!! 

Hmommy-can't wait to hear how everything goes today. 

Best of luck to everyone else as always!


----------



## aimze

Hope your transfer went well Sandy x


----------



## bbblues

Just got my call. 5 day transfer it is. Not sure what my numbers are at yet.


----------



## hmommy219

bblues, day 5 transfer is awesome! So excited for you, and keeping my FX for you too!!

Stacer, you're smart to keep things pretty private. Unlike you, I've told a ton of people (that's kinda who I am) so I feel like I have loads of people waiting to see how it goes.. talk about pressure!! lol..

Well, I went in for my ultrasound and bw today. I'm on day 8 of stimming and the ivf nurse could see about 11 follies. 7 big and the rest just coming up. She'll call me later with the bw results to see where to go with my meds. I'm praying we can lower the dose otherwise I'll have to buy one more Gonal pen ($900) and I really don't want to. 

I was also given a tentative retrieval day of this coming Saturday.. she'll confirm on Wednesday. Exciting!! :) 

Keeping you all in my prayers ladies,
:)


----------



## aimze

Hmommy sounding good for Saturday ...

Wood bbblues for Wednesday...I'm 12:00 so we'll be testing @ the same time! Are you a Poas addict? I definitely am!

Stace you are good keeping it close to home...literally everyone knows we are, all family close friends & I told my colleagues so they didn't think I was off with a serious illness dying...only prob is keeping it quiet till 12 weeks...most people are oblivious an if we tell them "were waiting for them to go in" they p wouldn't have a clue it's a porky!

X


----------



## BabsTTC

pcsoph - yay excited for the clearblue! I am sure its will be great seeing "Pregnant" written on the test 
amize - praying for your little embies ... happy thoughts coming yur way ...
bblues - day 5 transfer is awesome ...the pregnancy rates with day 5 transfers are great! My RE is also aiming for Day 5 ....
hmommy- yay for 11 eggs  I am with you on the meds cost...Hubs wasted 1 Menopur vial yesterday by mistake and was feeling horrible!! Not only did we waste $90 but also not enough meds for this morning. When we mentioned this to our nurse at yesterday's US, she gave us 1 vial for free from their stock!! What a darling....I am now buying meds only for 2 days at a time. They are so pricey!! Thank got for in town pharmacy. I am hoping that they trigger me on Tuesday, otherwise its another $500 in meds :-( 

Amize - We have not told anyone. I don't know if this was the right approach!! Close family and some friends know about our struggle with fertility. They know that I was on Lupron for 3 months to control Endo, but they do not know about IVF. My fertility seemed to be the topic of conversations way too often and I felt a bit exposed. Now that all my friends have babies, I did not wish to continue the chat about myself.


----------



## aimze

Babs I think it's best nt too.,,I'll now have to Make sure mil keeps her big gob shut & keep it a secret since I work wth her friends!!

Soph I've seen you've changed you Siggy...wooooooop! So chuffed for you x


----------



## Kpkj

Transfer's done! They put two good looking embryos in. One looked great and was hatching and the other wasn't far behind. There were about 4 or 5 in the running for freezing but they won't know until tomorrow. My clinic didn't even have me wait after transfer. They said they used to but studies show it's not necessary. Has everyone given up coffee? My doc said 250 mg/day of caffeine is ok but I am thinking about giving it up.


----------



## bbblues

Aimze I am not going to take any tests. They have never worked well with me. With my daughter the pee test finally worked at 6 weeks lol. I'm sticking to the blood test


----------



## aimze

Yahoo to being pupo kpkj....wooooop...

I went onto decaf ages ago just in case but if I go to freinds I just have a standard oneM

X


----------



## aimze

That's v.good of you bbblues! I'm such an impatient person I can't wait! I plan on Saturday which is 4d to hopefully have a negative an then Monday to get my positive...hopefully..

X


----------



## pcsoph2890

Girls what a day!!!

All the girls at work screaming in happiness for me. My boss pled me aside and asked if there was anything I needed to tell him and I told him it looked like it has worked by Will wait until the end of the week to confirm it as in my job once pregnant you go on restricted duties.

So the told hubby what had happened and he said that he still wasn't sure the tests were right and wanted a Dr to confirm it. Said the Dr would ask if I has poas or get me to do one for them it would be no different to the two I had already done.
So I thought sod it nipped to the chemist and got a clear blue and went to th local supermarket to use it. Was worried as it said to use it on day of missed af, so thought what if it says "not pregnant"
So it was peed on and lo and behold "pregnant" popped up with 2-3 beneath it! I sent him a photo of it and asked him if he believed it now? And he STILL wants a doctor to confirm it!!!!

Honestly!!!!
So told my mum - wAnted someone to be at least a little excited..... and she is but again very cautious until time has passed!!!

So now I have 1 clear blue and 2 first response going spare for when you guys need them!!!!

So excited I think for you guys than I am for myself at the moment. So glad to hear everyone's eggs are still happy and going strong!!!!


----------



## aimze

Amaaaaaaaaazing soph! So so chuffed for you! 

2-3weeks too means your in good hcg level...wooooooppppiiieeeee...

X


----------



## pcsoph2890

Gonna call the clinic tomorrow to confirm with them - will keep you posted with what they say!


----------



## hmommy219

pcsoph2890 said:


> Girls what a day!!!
> 
> All the girls at work screaming in happiness for me. My boss pled me aside and asked if there was anything I needed to tell him and I told him it looked like it has worked by Will wait until the end of the week to confirm it as in my job once pregnant you go on restricted duties.
> 
> So the told hubby what had happened and he said that he still wasn't sure the tests were right and wanted a Dr to confirm it. Said the Dr would ask if I has poas or get me to do one for them it would be no different to the two I had already done.
> So I thought sod it nipped to the chemist and got a clear blue and went to th local supermarket to use it. Was worried as it said to use it on day of missed af, so thought what if it says "not pregnant"
> So it was peed on and lo and behold "pregnant" popped up with 2-3 beneath it! I sent him a photo of it and asked him if he believed it now? And he STILL wants a doctor to confirm it!!!!
> 
> Honestly!!!!
> So told my mum - wAnted someone to be at least a little excited..... and she is but again very cautious until time has passed!!!
> 
> So now I have 1 clear blue and 2 first response going spare for when you guys need them!!!!
> 
> So excited I think for you guys than I am for myself at the moment. So glad to hear everyone's eggs are still happy and going strong!!!!

What an amazing day!! So happy for you:hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

BabsTTC said:


> pcsoph - yay excited for the clearblue! I am sure its will be great seeing "Pregnant" written on the test
> amize - praying for your little embies ... happy thoughts coming yur way ...
> bblues - day 5 transfer is awesome ...the pregnancy rates with day 5 transfers are great! My RE is also aiming for Day 5 ....
> hmommy- yay for 11 eggs  I am with you on the meds cost...Hubs wasted 1 Menopur vial yesterday by mistake and was feeling horrible!! Not only did we waste $90 but also not enough meds for this morning. When we mentioned this to our nurse at yesterday's US, she gave us 1 vial for free from their stock!! What a darling....I am now buying meds only for 2 days at a time. They are so pricey!! Thank got for in town pharmacy. I am hoping that they trigger me on Tuesday, otherwise its another $500 in meds :-(
> 
> Amize - We have not told anyone. I don't know if this was the right approach!! Close family and some friends know about our struggle with fertility. They know that I was on Lupron for 3 months to control Endo, but they do not know about IVF. My fertility seemed to be the topic of conversations way too often and I felt a bit exposed. Now that all my friends have babies, I did not wish to continue the chat about myself.

I will keep my fingers crossed for you to trigger before shelling out more money for meds! This stuff ain't cheap!


----------



## Kpkj

So I am an idiot... A few hours after my transfer, I put a heating pad on my belly for a little while out of habit. I wasn't even very crampy, it just feels good. Then it dawned on me, that I probably shouldn't do that. I had a few layers of clothes on so my belly wasn't very hot. I panicked and called the nurse. She said that I am alright and not to worry but not to do it again. Now I am kind of freaking out. Did I just ruin my embryos? So mad at myself!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Just think people have baths, run marathons, get unbelievably drunk without knowing they are pregnant and they are fine!!!
I had a few baths as my boobs were killing me and that is the only think that helped.I think just as long as the bath isn't scalding you'll be fine e! 
There is a lot of skin/fat organs I between the pad and womb!!!

I was told that the embryo is very tough when inside you and you shouldn't worry until it starts showing - otherwise they are very protected inside you!!!


----------



## Kpkj

Thanks pcsoph! That makes me feel better! And congrats on your BFP! I think it's kinda cute that your hubby is having a hard time believing the results! He's probably just being protective. Mine will be the same way! Good luck with everything,


----------



## aimze

kjkp don't worry chick...you wouldn't have done anything...How long are you off work for & what do you plan on doing? I was thinking about booking a cottage for fri-Mon but we've an indoor rabbit we can't leave so look like im under house arrest....i think I'll get cabin fever!!

Soph update us with what the clinic say!! gd luck..woooooo 

x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Did another FR test again this morning and the line is just as dark as the other line now!!!!

Going to wait til 830am and call the clinic.

Hubby had a few glasses of wine last night and I think was slightly merry, he was discussing names (so far I have banned car names - he thought Ford focus was a good name!!!)then we went through his favourite file Willy wonka and again quite a few names were rejected but I have ways liked William, so isaidiwouldbe happy with that. But he still wants a " doctor of medicine" as he calls it to confirm before he believes it!


----------



## aimze

amazing  glad he's getting into it!! What did they say? x


----------



## Kpkj

Aimze-I was off day of transfer (yesterday), today, and tomorrow for sure. Thinking about going back Thursday but could stay home too as I have a sub lined up. My sis in law is my partner so it's pretty easy to miss work! Yesterday, I just laid around and watched tv and read. Probably a lot of the same today. Might venture out tomorrow and go lay at my moms for a change of scenery! We deserve to be lazy!


----------



## pcsoph2890

I called the clinic today to say had a positive test. They have got me in for 6 week scan on the 21st - then they told me to book appt at GP which i have done for next tuesday to get the ball rolling there.
No bloods needed, just a scan looks like!


----------



## aimze

Yay soph that's wicked!! Try & make sure the scan is just after 6 weeks as the heartbeat is between 5.5-6 weeks...I went for a scan 5weeks an nothing then went 6+4 an there it was! 

If we're successful I'm going to pretend we're on holiday for two weeks to try an push for a 7-8 week scan as that's when we miscarried last time so to see it developing in those weeks would make me feel better!

Sooooo excited for you! Now you get the joys of choosing which hospital you'll visit! 

How are you feeling? Any different? X


----------



## pcsoph2890

Don't feel anything - my boobs are killing me - but i'm not classing that as any symptom as they hurt from the progesterone pesseries that i have been using a couple of days before transfer. A warm bath helps. In a way i want some symptoms so at least i know there is something there and i have lots of hormones pumping round me. but nothing at all.

The scan will be 7 weeks at least, cause she said when booking in it had to be roughly 2 weeks after their official test date of the 7th!

Trouble is since we started ivf we have moved addresses out of nottm into the border of derby, so not sure what will happen now, as officially we live in derby pct, but will continue to go to my old drs in nottm to keep it consistent.


----------



## aimze

7weeks you should see a little forming baby ....Where you get the extra pesseries from to continue into pregnancy?

Has it sunk in yet?!

How did ladies having scans go?

Bbblues you all ready to get your little emb back inside you? 

Kpkj glad your resting after ec...have they called you with how many eggs? X


----------



## Kpkj

Aimze... I had my 5 day transfer yesterday. They put 2 beautiful embryos in there. We had 4 or 5 in the running to freeze but they called today and said none of them made it to the blast stage to freeze. I am bummed but hoping that's our only bad news and that these 2 snuggle in nicely! Remind me what stage you are at?


----------



## aimze

Kpkj sorry Hun I'm getting mixed up...yayyyy to being pupo...that's 3 of us all pupo by tomorrow...2 blasts is great!

X


----------



## pcsoph2890

Aimz, they give you the prescription when you leave after transfer. If positive you can get them from any chemist apparently. Not sunk in yet, not getting my hopes up or trying hard not to think about it. Think it'll seem a lot more real come tuesday when i got to the doctors to conform it. Although i have totally forgotten when i last had AF. I know i can tell them when the eggs were fertilised, and transplanted so hope that is good enough for them!! I seem to remember i had to start injecting on or around my birthday (23rd april). Got one FR test left and one clearblue. So after the doctor appt gonna do the clearblue to get it in to the next bracket 3-4 (sad i know but that's all i have at the moment)
You transfering you little one on Thursday???

Kpkj - brilliant news re the 2 emb transfer!!!! Not so good none were good for freezing - but fingers crossed if they both stick you might not need anymore??

Its good everyone left is literally at the same stage as each other, which helps loads knowing what is ahead and comparing notes etc.

I spoke to my sister last night about her three pregnancies and i knew she had bad sickness with her first one, so much she gagged at cleaning her teeth, opening the she was able to get up after a 2 hr nap and still fall back to sleep straight after. But my mum had no symptoms at all - so will be interesting which way i'll go.... hope i get something to at least physically prove something is happening until i get proof something is there


----------



## hmommy219

pcsoph2890 said:


> I called the clinic today to say had a positive test. They have got me in for 6 week scan on the 21st - then they told me to book appt at GP which i have done for next tuesday to get the ball rolling there.
> No bloods needed, just a scan looks like!

Very exciting to be down to making appointments to see your little bean!! So happy for you:hugs:


----------



## aimze

I'm a transfer tomorrow soph...just the one little emb  x


----------



## stacergirl

Kpkj-sorry you weren't able up freeze any! :( Hopefully the 2 you have are all you need!!! That would be amazing! 

Hmommy-sat for ER is so exciting! I'm hoping they give me an estimated date tomorrow at my bw and us appt. I pray that I'm responding to these meds!!!

Aimze-best of luck timorrow on your transfer!!!! 

Pcsoph-so excited for you! 

Lucinda-hope you're doing well! Any idea your next steps? Hugs. 

I think we lost lucie somewhere in here too?! Hope you're ok. 

Mrsjenny-was today the otd? Praying for your BFP. 

Sekky-how are you doing? Testing yet? fx

Sandy-how are you feeling? 

Blues-was ET today? How are you feeling? Fx

Babs-did you get your ER date yet? 

Plex-how you doing? Any word yet on moving forward? 

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## bbblues

Well I had to go back to the dr to get evaluated. To make sure I wasn't over stiming. Told them about my back. They said its from the size of my ovaries since I had 23 retrieved. And told them I felt like I had morning sickness already?? They said its probably from the meds but I have to take them but they prescribed me zofran. It's anti nausea. Hopefully that will work. My transfer is at 11:30 tomorrow. I can't believe how close we are. My poor hubby is so nervous but won't tell me. Keeps find some chore to do around the house lol


----------



## BabsTTC

0Today was day 11 BW and US. E2 is over 2k :happydance:
But eggs are still in 14-16mm. So RE has reduced follistim to 200UI and no Menopur tomorrow. Another US tomorrow morning and if eggs around 18mm, then trigger tomorrow night. Otherwise take Menopur and then trigger tomorrow night. Either case 90% chances trigger tomorrow night. So ER on Friday :happydance: I will get the whole weekend to rest! ET will be next Wednesday - I plan on taking 3 days off- this way I will get 5 days to rest- enough time for the embryo's to implant and snuggle! As u guess it, today is an optimist day


----------



## bbblues

Aimze good luck tomorrow!!

Kpkj saying lots of prayers

Pcsoph so exciting. So happy for you. 

Everyone else lots of luck. And may the BFP start coming


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hey Stacergirl hope ur responding well to ur stims! I'm planning on a Frozen egg transfer this month and if that fails then another one in July....if I still fail I plan on seein a new RE.
Thanks for thinking of me....I have been taking it day by day and not really focusing on this possible transfer...I just don't want to get my hopes up....I'm hoping to b pleasantly surprised !


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies- had my beta today and it was a 12 :/ so yay I'm pregnant but the number is not so good. The nurse said we should be cautiously optimistic. I'm praying that I have a late implanter in there and the number goes up/ doubles for Thursday. Anyone one hear of any success stories?


----------



## stacergirl

Yay babs sooooo exciting! Wow so youre Stimming for 12 days then? I'll prob be on the same path...keep us posted on your us timorrow.

Lucinda-glad you're hanging in their. You seem like a tough cookie! I'm glad you're still progressing and not giving up hope! I'm sure it's been hard but sounds like you're staying positive!! thank goodness you still have frozen embies!! Were here for you! Best of luck! 


Mrsjenny-congrats, really hoping the numbers go up for you!!!!!! I don't have any stories or advice, sorry hun but I hope someone else does for you! 

Bblues-best of luck tomorrow. Hope you start feeling better from these meds! I've got some chores your dh can do over here to keep busy! Lol kidding! 

I'll let you ladies know what my US and BW show tomorrow on day 6!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Sorry I've been missing for a while, been trying to keep up with everyones posts :hugs:

kpkj & Aimze, Yaya for being PUPO :happydance: when is OTD? 

Mrsjenny, When do you go back for another beta? Fx'd for you wish i could help, hope some ladies have been able to give you advice :hugs:

soph, Time will fly til your scan :happydance: Any reason why your clinic don't take bloods to confirm? will your GP take bloods? 

Hmommy not long til ER yay! :happydance:

Plex, Hope you are doing well :hugs: 

bbblues, Good luck for Today :hugs:

Babs, yay for ER on Friday :happydance:

Lucinda, Great news on FET this month :hugs:

Stacer, Good luck for u/s today look forward to seeing what it shows not long now :hugs: 

AFM, Just plodding on in my 2ww with 1 blastocyst embryo on board. Back at work today after some R&R Monday and Tuesday. Well I look like I'm 5 months pregnant and none of my clothes fit. On a positive the clinic are happy with my E2 levels so are quite happy that I'm only going to have slight OHSS as before which is managable. On countdown already to OTD 7 days to go! xx


----------



## hmommy219

BabsTTC said:


> 0Today was day 11 BW and US. E2 is over 2k :happydance:
> But eggs are still in 14-16mm. So RE has reduced follistim to 200UI and no Menopur tomorrow. Another US tomorrow morning and if eggs around 18mm, then trigger tomorrow night. Otherwise take Menopur and then trigger tomorrow night. Either case 90% chances trigger tomorrow night. So ER on Friday :happydance: I will get the whole weekend to rest! ET will be next Wednesday - I plan on taking 3 days off- this way I will get 5 days to rest- enough time for the embryo's to implant and snuggle! As u guess it, today is an optimist day

Babs, that is so exciting! Let us know how you get on with the trigger :happydance:


----------



## hmommy219

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies- had my beta today and it was a 12 :/ so yay I'm pregnant but the number is not so good. The nurse said we should be cautiously optimistic. I'm praying that I have a late implanter in there and the number goes up/ doubles for Thursday. Anyone one hear of any success stories?

mrsjenny, I am praying for ya!! How exciting to know that it worked :happydance: I know its easier said than done, but try not to focus on the numbers because we girls know all too well that the numbers go all over the place. Positive vibes your way :flower: and FX for you :hugs:


----------



## aimze

mrs jenny i hope your next bloods are doubled...fingers crossed!! 

i am oficially pupo...pretty gutted that there are none to freeze...5 made blast stage an just the one put inside a good candidate...really upset that this is it, if this doesnt stick were never having our own children :-(

lots of love to everyone x


----------



## mrsjennyg

Aimze we are in the same boat- no frozen embies so this is it. Just have faith and think positive (I know easier said than done!). Fx for you!

Sandy I was/am so swollen as well! I was totally getting the side eye from some co-workers, lol! Fx for you!


----------



## aimze

yea i expected at least 1 frozen out of 6 grade B blasts :-( just preparing myself for the worst...will book a nice holiday for september for hubby & i x

thinking of you mrsjen...hope your beta doubles! x


----------



## Sandy83

Aimze, Lots of PMA this could be your forever baby :hugs:

Mrsjenny, I know what you mean about side eyes from colleagues i'm trying to wear baggy clothes but still shows! Fx'd it's both our forever baby :hug:


----------



## aimze

Thanks sandy...I hate it when I get in a mood & can't shake it :-( just need this tww gone so I can get on with our lives or celebrate...

X


----------



## Sandy83

When is your test date? xx


----------



## aimze

I'm testing Saturday for trigger to be negative then will give Monday a try at 6dp5dt...

ODT 18th which is miles away x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Aimez, sorry to hear none were good to freeze - doesn't rule out going through it again if you can fund it??

Are they sending you a photo of the egg & did they give you a photo of the scan too??? It's wierd seeing it isn't it??

Re why my clinic doesn't take bloods - no idea, suppose it if you have a + HPT there is no need? Not sure what the beta blood tests show and what they are used for as never heard about them from my clinic.
Re the dr appt - just theink they'll ask have i done a test was it + and work out due date and get the referal sent.... pretty much basic stuff. Im sure they don't do things like blood tests either!?

The TWW is probably the LONGEST wait ever, as you KNOW soemthing was/is there and every other minute or so you thin about it and what is it doing, is it burrowing.
Look on web for a site from NYCfertility (tap in search what happens after 5 day egg transfer) and it brings up day by day what wil be happening to the egg on either 3 or 5 day transfer. Quite interesting and keeps you going knowing what is happening inside you.
I got little twinges and feelings inside me - but put that down to still healing from the ER.

Just be prepared for your boobs killing you from now on. Mine are feeling like AF is due, (always got that symptom so i didn't take any notice of) it hurts to lie down on my stomach, bursting out of my bra - and taking off my bra is a nightmare. Nipples not hurting, just an all over tenderness. Not really that hungry either, im eating cause i know i should. Not sure if im feeling a little smidgen of queasyness (but i don;t know whetehr that is me imagining it or not) 
Today i'm very tired. Trying just to drink decaff tea and coffee - which i have been doing for months now, but so needed a caffine hit this afternoon to keep me awake - but again not sure whether its that i maybe had a bad night sleep (but dont think i did) i woke up at 8:30 and had some breckie and could have just gone back to bed again. Last night went to bed about 9pm, woke up when hubby came back from swimming at 1030pm ish then fell back to sleep again.
Stomach feels bloated today and dying to take trousers off so i can let it all hang out in stretchy pj's!

Symptom watching is totally pointless cause of the progesterone pessieries you are taking too, as they mimic preg symptoms apparently.

I downloaded a preg app on my phone today to see what is happeneing daily & week by week which is again a bit surreal to read. Esp when they tell you how big the embryo is!

Can't wait to see everyones photos and scan piccies and hopefully + tests in a week or so!!!


----------



## Kpkj

How many days did you ladies take off or plan to take off after transfer? I transferred on Monday and have been off since. Can't decide if I should go back tomorrow or not. Kind of going a little stir crazy here. But I am a dentist and have no choice but to be up and down on and off my feet all day. The schedule isn't too busy tomorrow. What do you ladies think?


----------



## aimze

Thanks soph...they didn't offer a photo I was too gutted about this being our only chance to care :-( it would take us years to save for ivf & I'm not prepared to lower my lifestyle (pretty dull right now anyway paying off our wedding) for something that isn't gaurenteed...I'd rather save for a house in a better area ready for potential adoption in a few years...

Kpkj i had transfer today an will go back mon or tues, I've heard some people go straight to work an if it was going to work it doesn't matter what you do in tww (unless your a cage fighter lol) 

X


----------



## aimze

Soph my photo too wasn't nearly as advanced As your lovely hatching blast...what time were you collected/transferred? I was a 9am collection & 12pm transfer...should be hatching as I lie here..

On a positive note for those who haven't had ET....it was soooo pain free...couldn't feel a thing compared to iui which I always found uncomfortable x


----------



## stacergirl

Aimze-really sorry hun! Try to stay positive. Miracles do happen!! 

Hey ladies just got the cal from my re that my estrogen is at 91.5, she said it went up and that is good. However, is that number okay to you ladies? Im on treatment day 6. I of course am a worrier, but they want me on the same dose so they don't seem concerned?! Thoughts? Thanks!!!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Aimez and anyone else NHS funded - just been to chemist to pick up the supplies for the extra progesterone pesseries i have to use for the next few weeks and it cost £65 as it is not on a usual green nhs prescription form and on a private one!!!

Just so you are aware, as they didn't tell me it cost that much, so a bit shell shocked!


----------



## aimze

Soph she told me today ranged from 30-50...I've been online an they're like 85p a pack...what a discusting rip off! X


----------



## pcsoph2890

after ER i had mon - sun off. It worked well cause of my shifts i was on i would have had wed-sun off anyway (but wpould have been working the weekend i had the ER...

Glad i did it without hubby there just to chill, relax and think positive mental thoughts - but each person is different. I would definately give at least 2 days after ET to chill out. I went stir crazy too - but it was nice that the weather was relatively nice so could just sit outside and chill! When weather wasn't the best just pottered around.


----------



## pcsoph2890

I went to Boots - so may have been charged more!! But still least you were told!


----------



## pcsoph2890

I called up for them to email me the photo of the egg and they sent it to me a couple of days later - so call up and ask for them to do that for you!

Just cause it wasn't hatching doesn't mean it wasnt any good - could just be a slow starter - now it's nice and snug it can nestle in and start doing what they do!

Stacergirl - no idea whether that is good or bad, i never had those levels tested at my clinic? or at least they never mentioned those things when i had blood work down.


----------



## aimze

Stacer I used to nose at my e2 levels on the sheet but never took any notice..I'm sure I remember they doubled at every appointment?

Soph it's just so annoying they're £60...if I'm successful I will orb just buy them rather than get off net...there isn't enough time for waiting for delivery etc...

I can't wat for your scan date!! Woooop!

X


----------



## pcsoph2890

to be honest I wouldn't trust them if bought off the net, you don't know what they are and who made them - gone through too much to do something like that.
As hubby said it's a small price to pay! Will just have to have a few more meals of beans on toast this month!

I can;t wait either now - just want it come come so that i can physically see something there.
Not feeling too good now. I know i'm gonna leave work at 8, get home and straight away run a bath then soak soak in the bubbles watch TOWIE on catchup tv and probably fall asleep! (sounds like heaven - the thought of food just puts me off this evening!!)


----------



## aimze

Exactly....is it progesterone or a wax crayon lol...would never know the difference! Ha x


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> Aimze-really sorry hun! Try to stay positive. Miracles do happen!!
> 
> Hey ladies just got the cal from my re that my estrogen is at 91.5, she said it went up and that is good. However, is that number okay to you ladies? Im on treatment day 6. I of course am a worrier, but they want me on the same dose so they don't seem concerned?! Thoughts? Thanks!!!

Hey there, if they don't want to change the med doses then you are progressing nicely (that's how I take it) :) have they shared any tentative retrieval dates for you?


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks ladies. I think you're right about supposed to be doubling. I found a site that says the level varies from person to person and as long as its between 150-500 on day 8 you should be good. So I'm pretty close to 150 only on day 6 so should be alright. I think the more I get news the more I'm nervous about this bc obviously anything can go wrong at any minute. 

Hmommy-no dates yet, hopefully they will tell me sat. She talked about garnirelix on the phone, but didn't tell me to start taking it yet. I believe garnirelix prevents you from ovulating. I have 5 pre filled syringes, so not sure how long I'll be doing those for unless you do then twice a day? I wish I had more info... Maybe I'll be Stimming for 12 days which is fine as long as I get good eggs. ESP because that puts ET on a later date and that means dh should be home by then! So jealous you're only 3 days from yours!! I'm sure you're a ball of nerves/excitement!! 

On a side note, the guy I work with confirmed his wife got pregnant on 2nd ivf cycle. She's 42 and due to that they did chromosomal testing on first round of eggs they got and all had defects, therefore why they waited til the 2nd round and got pregnant. I soooo wanted to know who their doc was!... But didn't ask. 

Pscoph-your night sounds fabulous! 

How'd everyone do today? Fx for everyone!!


----------



## bbblues

Hey ladies. Back from transfer. All went well, just praying that he/she sticks. They are freezing one today and they are still watching 6. Now just the waiting game. I go back Friday and Monday to check estrogen and progesterone. And June 14 is beta. 

Praying for everyone


----------



## stacergirl

Congrats bblues! Best of luck!! 

So I'm a little stressed. I still haven't had an ultrasound and I'm not scheduled to have one until sat which is treatment day 9. This day may also be the day I start ganirelix to prevent ovulation. Do you think it's going to be too late by then and I might have already ovulated? I assume they know what they're doing but can't help but wonder!!! I've done some research and found that follies grow about 2 mm every day, and that estrogen levels below 75 aren't good, but that estrogen levels are supposed to double every 48 hours and should be between 150-500. So it seems if my levels double, I'll only be around 280 by Saturday right? But they have no idea what my follicle sizes are. Am I slower to respond is that why treatment day 9 is no biggie? Ugh I hate the unknown. Maybe I'll call timorrow and ask. I might need to reorder meds anyway. Thanks for reading!


----------



## BabsTTC

stacergirl - Don't worry about the absolute E2 #. The only thing that matters is that it is increasing steadily. Mine ~doubled every 48 hrs. I started really low as well as well and it is 3k today. E2 is not equal to # of eggs. It becomes an issue if it is not increasing or sometime decreasing - then it means there is an issue with egg growth. 

bbblues - Yay for PUPO!! Are you going to test before?

pcsoph - Excited for your scan!! 

amize- Good luck with testing sweetie!! Fx for that BFP. Sorry about no freeze. Hopefully it won't be an issue once you get that BFP.

kpkj - good luck with testing. I plan to take 3 days off after transfer. So will rest for 3+2 (weekend) days. Will be taking it easy after that as well. 

Sandy - Yay for PUPO!! I am glad OHSS is slight only. When do u test? Good luck!

Mrsjenny - Don't loose hope yet! The beta range is so huge. All that matters is that the number double in the next couple of days. Miracles happen all the time! Praying for you ....

Lucinda- You are in my thoughts. I hope you are doing ok. Take your time and I am positive you will find a new path and it will work out for you. Good luck sweetie!

hhommy - What is the latest with you?

Had another US today. E2 is 3k. 8+6 eggs between 15-18mm. Trigger tonight. ER on Friday at 9 am. :happydance:


----------



## aimze

babs amazing your triggering friday! yay!

Bbblues glad ET went well, i couldnt even feel the catheter going in which was good as I was worrying about it being painful! Tww now eh :-(

Stacer dont worry about the scans, they prob have a calculation of where you'll be then before.you know it you'll have those eggies outta you!!

afm...is this day1 or 2 after xfer? I.guess sort of day 1.5 lol...just pictuing my hopefully hatching blast and trying to figure out what my next steps are...We really cant afford a 6k cycle, still have about 3k.honeymoon to pay so thats my priority...i have about 700iu gonal F so wondering whether we'd be allowed to add that to a iui cycle but still £600 for more than likely bfn...

x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Aimez stop with the negative thinking!!!!!!!


----------



## aimze

I nooooooo....I can't even blame the drugs as progesterone is supposed to make you happy lol...

Did I tell you about the psychic 3years ago? She said baby in feb...iui was my feb baby but we miscarried an if my little emb is implanting then Feb again so if anything that's a glimmer eh  

Right...positive thoughts from now......big smiles an happy hormones x


----------



## Sandy83

aimze, soph is right only *happy thoughts allowed*! It is hard to not think the worse as you don't want to get your hopes up but I've definitely learnt to take one day at a time and really at this stage there isn't much you can do just let that little embie do it's job. xx


----------



## aimze

When are you testing sandy? Feel anything exciting? X


----------



## Sandy83

I'm not testing early i'm a stickler for waiting til OTD. Have tried not to sympton spot but have a few twinges over the last day or so. How about you? xx


----------



## aimze

I'm only 1 day in so nothing to feel...bloating & pain from ER going which is good...

I'm a Poas weirdo so I'm testing Saturday 4dp5dt hoping for a negative 12days after trigger...I know my body retains hcg so chances are it will be hanging around till 14dats after...

If negative I plan on testing Monday 6dp5dt to see if I have a line! Naughty I knowwww x


----------



## Sandy83

I normally look at the below so i have an idea of what will be happening to my little embyro. 

**this is what happens in a 5dt :

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## aimze

When do you think that counts from? The day of ET or the day after? I would guessits from as soon as inside so today I should be between hatching an attaching x


----------



## Sandy83

well 0dpt is the day of transfer xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

I was told day 0 was the day of et!

I looked at that chart all the time to see what was happening!

When I said no negative thinking I'm all one for being realistic and you do have to think it may not work so you prepare yourself. But I was told by a very wise man if you envisage it implanting, burrowing into your lining etc. I had a feeling it would work and while thinking that still preparing for it not working.

This tww is so hard cause you know it was physically there. You have an almost 50% chance of it working! So think about being in that 50% success rate -there is no reason why you shouldn't!!!!!

Positive thinking, girls for everyone!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

totally agree soph! xx


----------



## aimze

Exactly, it is pretty much 50/50...

I was wondering, how long do you think an embryo can survive in its little dish? I'm a great believer in our lifetime they will replicate the uterus an have babies born from external places...or am I crazy lol x


----------



## Sandy83

Look at how far they have come with IVF over the last 10 years or so. So i guess nothing is impossible! 

Thats why i'm always glad to sign up for any research programmes during my treatment as if it weren't for other people doing the same IVF wouldn't be as effect as it is today xx


----------



## aimze

It is crazy how far things have progressed...the first icsi baby was in the early 90's so not that long ago!

I would have agreed to a trial offered to me but it was endometrial scratching & I was just too afraid! Anything that wouldn't effect more time off work i would be well up for..

Sitting around doing nada is getting boring...I got married 2 months ago so will dedicate tomorrow to replacing old framed photos with new ones! X


----------



## Sandy83

Good Idea to keep you busy congratulations on the wedding xx


----------



## aimze

Had a silly friend comment last night that you ladies will understand...she's been off the coil for 3 months...so 3 months ttc..

"Loads of women pregnant at work, it's so hard" 

It gets a bit harder down the line than @ 3 months! X


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah exactly 3 months is nothing! xx


----------



## aimze

3 months your hormones an periods are just regulating, I keep telling her to take the first year ttc lighthearted an not to be so serious an upset when AF arrives...it's a reasonably new relationship too an it's no fun having timed sex with your husband lt alone a newish person....enjoy the moment lol x


----------



## pcsoph2890

it did make me go stir crazy - but i was glad that i had it off. Work will always be there - this opportunity won't!


----------



## aimze

Anyone else a candy crush addict? X


----------



## pcsoph2890

but i must admit i'm getting very frustrated with the lack of sex at the moment. Hubby was very frustrated that we had to ait until the 6 week scan. Least he can pleasure himself i told him!!
I'm just having to take cold showers and think of other things!


----------



## Sandy83

:rofl: i like it soph and totally agree on the sex front!


----------



## aimze

Agree.....only got married 2months ago an in two months only had like 3weeks of sex ha...

I'm not sure how I feel about having sex & pregnancy...in the 8weeks of my last one we didn't bother, I was too scared!

X


----------



## pcsoph2890

I'll be desperate for sex by the scan date. As long as the drs give the go ahead i'll be pounding on hubby - glad that its not for anything other than cause we want to. No timing it right, no cautious cause he has to give a sample and hold off.

Really looking forward to just because!

15 day countdown (oh god sounds like an eternity!!)


----------



## aimze

15days do sound long...same for me till Otd if we can bonk or nt lol...

X


----------



## BabsTTC

:rofl: pcshoph - I am with you on the :sex: part. I was on Lupron for 3 months prior to IVF cycle which completely dry. bY month 2 I had no drive left, which dear hubs occasionally complained about. Then started the Stimming and my mucus came back. So did the :sex: drive...but hubs won't come near me :wacko:
During the IVF class we were told how big the ovaries get and that is stuck in his head. He won't do the deed in the fear it will twist the ovaries....I have tried jumping on him numerous times but the man backs off :shrug: I don't think he will come close to me till we reach 12 week mark !

Anyone else felt queasy as they reached ER? I don't feel like eating anything, feel like throwing up since yesterday....


----------



## aimze

Babs I felt similar but put it to nerves...Best of luck for tomorrow Babs!

Here's a honeymoon photo that cheers me up....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## stacergirl

You ladies are funny! I guess I'm used to going long with bd simply bc dh is gone frequently. 

Aimze-congrats on the wedding. Beautiful pic. And yes positive thinking. I'll try to do the same as I'm bad at it as well!! 

Babs-sorry you're nauseous. Could be nerves. Are you on antibiotics too? If so you might need to eat when you take them, that's what I do. I've been very tired, but could be bc I'm not sleeping well with dh gone and dog sleeping with me. I do have bruises now, but not any other symptoms. 

I called my doc this morning, they aren't concerned with me ovulating before saturday because my e2 isn't high enough to ovulate. She said I might be Stimming til Tuesday therefore I had to order another follistem cartridge which is $580, ugh!! And that's only for 600iu that lasts 2 days!!!! What an expensive med. my menopur was $1560 that I just bought on Tuesday, and that was for the 2nd round of that (20 Vials which will last 4 days). So we're already spending way more $ than we expected. Oh well, it is what it is. I Hope the meds dont end up being a waste!! So I guess I'm I stim til Tuesday, that will put ER to June 13 or 14. I'm happy though because then dh will be here for the ET which is the most important part after the ER! 

Sending good vibes everyone's way!!


----------



## pcsoph2890

wow lovely photo Aimez.

Stacergirl - wow that is scary $$$$

Babs - my hubby was getting a little frisky last night then i told him we couldn't until at least the six week scan he was a little put off and joked that i was usless to him at the moment. Then i was joking that my boobs spilling out of my bra at the mo as well as feeling heavy, tender and like bricks and he moaned that i better get some nice new underwear for him to enjoy when i'm back being "useful" for him again - didn't want to disapoint him but most of the maternity ones i have seen aren;t the most sexy, more comforatble and practicle - hey ho his concerns are the least iof my concern - just want nice comfy bras to hold these bolders i have!

To say i felt a bit queasy yesterday and beyond tired feel nothing like that today. Not that hungry either could take it or leave it at the moment. Had a mega bowl of ;pasta last night with phily cheese melted in - absoluetly to die for. but i'm one of those people that put on so much weight if i eat badly, that i have to keep it ion check, otherwise 7lbs can go on in a week. So scared all about that - lost 4.5st doing weight watchers about 4 yrs ago - put 1st back on in the last year, so feeling a bit blurgh at the moment. All clothes are tight (esp now getting out all my summer clothes i haven't worn for a year) So need to be good - but god i could quite happily eat all day everyday utter rubbish!!


----------



## aimze

Soph that made me laugh...bout the bras...send him to marks an Spencer's haha...

Stacer wow that's xpensive!!! Lets hope it works!

X


----------



## bbblues

Aimze great pic. I think we all need a little tropical island after this lol

Babbs best of luck tomorrow. 

AFM I have some slight cramps? Trying not to read into anything just wondering if anyone has the same?


----------



## aimze

Bbblues im having slight twinges but guessin it's my ovaries getting back to normal...tomorrow is implantation day!! Come on lil embs....stick!! 

You said your not testing early didn't you? 

X


----------



## pcsoph2890

That's kinda what I had also, it was weird couldn't really call them twinges, cramps or anything else just felt slightly weird at times.


----------



## bbblues

aimze said:


> Bbblues im having slight twinges but guessin it's my ovaries getting back to normal...tomorrow is implantation day!! Come on lil embs....stick!!
> 
> You said your not testing early didn't you?
> 
> X

Yea HPT don't really work well with me. Neither did OPK. I'm just going to wait for my blood test. But hope all these twinges are a good sign. Dig away little emb


----------



## StayHopeful

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? I'm going to be starting IVF next week and I'd love a few buddies!


----------



## aimze

Hey stay hopeful..

What protocol will you be doing?

Bbblues/soph 2days after Xfer did you have pain passing wind? I'm still really uncomfortable like a trapped wind sort of feeling from ER an that was a week ago...l
X


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome hopeful :hi:, Good luck with your cycle

Aimze, I was in a lot of pain after ER due to the amount of follicles and was told that my ovaries will stay enlarged for a while especially if it works and that my ovaries are pushing my stomach and my bladder out of the way causing me not to eat as much as normal so got to eat little and often and also making me go to the toilet more often so this could be the case with you. If your concern just call the clinic as that's what they are therte for to advise on things like this. :hugs:


----------



## aimze

I think you're right sandy...when they were scanning putting lil emb in he pointed out all the follies still there...I believe everyone fills up to a golf ball size! 

Today's defnately less painful but I'm the same as you sandy eating little & often...

Just tested out my trigger, lovely clear IC...sometimes it's stayed for 13 days so wanted to check its gone, not long for your testing Sandy!

X


----------



## aimze

Ps ladies...

For those who are getting bored....I watched a documentary on "extreme sweepstakes" which is whee you spend hours a day applying for any competition....I'm going to dedicate today to that haha...

X


----------



## Sandy83

Unfortunately i'm back to work now so days are kept rather busy xx


----------



## aimze

Booooo...I'm off till mon/tues....getting bored now though...everyone who promised to pop in hasn't! Charming lol...

X


----------



## Sandy83

Shocking how dare they not turn up!!!! xx


----------



## babykhu

Can i please join in?

Im Due to start ivf on either 13th june or 20th, i am still waiting on one blood test to come back.

I get my jabs delivered on 9th june.

After all this wait i cant believe i maybe start soon as next week.. It all feels surreal.


----------



## babykhu

Wow, congratulations on your BFP pcsoph, thats amazing, wishing you a happy and health pregnancy, take care and keep us updated x


----------



## aimze

Welcome babykh  x


----------



## babykhu

Thank you Aimze..

How did you find the injections? Im so worried.. Im so scared of injections:(


----------



## aimze

Honestly Hun the first few I didn't enjoy but after that thy just get easier & easier!x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Babykhu - welcome - injections are dead easy as the time passes. The stim ones you hardly notice as they are much thinner that the down reg ones. Whewn they strat taking bloods your like "whatever". The novilty wears off and it becomes very boring and a chore after a while.

Aimez - well done on negative trigger. Lets just hope things are onwards and upwards now! Get outside and enjoy the weather, go back to wrok with a suntan!


----------



## babykhu

Im on short protocal as i have been on two months of prostap, i will be taking 2 jabs a day, and i will be off work. i just hope i am strong as you both. Thank you both

Good luck aimze x


----------



## stacergirl

Welcome hopeful and babykhu! Best of luck! As far as the injections go, the Stimming are easy peasy!! Trust you me! I'm doing everyone of them on my own as dh is gone. I freeze the area for a couple minutes while getting everything ready then clean with alcohol let dry and inject away. I don't even feel anything!! I watched the video on how to do it and when the lady in the video did it, I did it with her. I think it was good support for the first time! Now the progrsterone injections and trigger are the ones I'm nervous about. The needles much bigger and goes in the muscle. Luckily I only have up to 7 of those as opposed to the Stimming I have about 20. Menopur does burn a little but it's no big deal. What meds ate you ladies on?


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy/you still have ER scheduled for tomorrow? 

Babs-how did your ER go??


----------



## aimze

Sandy & sekky when are you due to test?

Stacer did you have a scan today? 

Hope today went well Babs...

I read 8/10 couples will have a birth within 3 cycles of ivf...based on that statistic I'm going to give egg sharing a bash if this cycle doesn't work...

Happy Friday x


----------



## bbblues

Welcome babykhu and hopeful. 

Aimze gas and poopin are still not the most comfortable thing. But it will get better over time. I am so over this low sodium diet though. I have lost 6 lbs since retrieval. I am sooo hungry lol. 

But today I went in for bw. They are checking my estrogen and progesterone. Still waiting to hear from them. Hopefully no news is good news.


----------



## aimze

any news yet bbblues? Are you on prog shot? 

x


----------



## aimze

whats the low sodium diet your on? is it for ivf? x


----------



## BabsTTC

Hi Girls!! 
Thanks for thinking about me ...ER went great! They retrieved 21 eggs :happydance:

Considering I started a slow responder, this is a great # . I was expecting only 10-12 eggs. I will get a call tomorrow about how many eggs were mature and how many fertilized. 

Apparently I woke up giggling from anestheisa and continued for 15 mins :wacko: Hubs was messing with me - each time I asked him how many eggs were retrieved, he said a random # like 350 eggs, 500 eggs, 2000 eggs. I found that very funny as well and kept on giggling. Finally I was fully awake and the nurse told me the real #. I surprisingly feel good - this was much easier than the laparscopy last year. Nurse asked me take plenty of fluids and take it easy for next 2 days.


----------



## aimze

Fab news & great number of eggs!! Keep us posted!

X


----------



## hmommy219

Well ladies, I am freaking out a little here, because I am hoping they'll be calling me soon to tell me to trigger tomorrow morning because I only have 300 iu left in my Gonal pen and if I have to do two more shots, I'm going to have to go to all my left overs and try to squeeze out small amounts from each! :dohh: Holy crap, I may have to inject myself like 6 or 7 times to get the amount I need. :wacko:

Had an ultrasound today, and all looks ok. Follicles range in size from large to tiny, praying to trigger tonight or tomorrow morn.

Got my paperwork on retrieval info and was told my clinic does a 3 day bed rest mandate with another 5 days of 'gentle activity only.' This seems to vary so much from one clinic to the next, but I'm happy to lay low for a few days and enjoy getting meals in bed! :thumbup: 

Stacer, how's it going with you? 
Girls, any more retrieval/transfer dates?


----------



## hmommy219

BabsTTC said:


> Hi Girls!!
> Thanks for thinking about me ...ER went great! They retrieved 21 eggs :happydance:
> 
> Considering I started a slow responder, this is a great # . I was expecting only 10-12 eggs. I will get a call tomorrow about how many eggs were mature and how many fertilized.
> 
> Apparently I woke up giggling from anestheisa and continued for 15 mins :wacko: Hubs was messing with me - each time I asked him how many eggs were retrieved, he said a random # like 350 eggs, 500 eggs, 2000 eggs. I found that very funny as well and kept on giggling. Finally I was fully awake and the nurse told me the real #. I surprisingly feel good - this was much easier than the laparscopy last year. Nurse asked me take plenty of fluids and take it easy for next 2 days.

Amazing! Well done Babs! :happydance:


----------



## aimze

Hopefully you hear soon hmommy when to trigger! Things are moving along! 

3 days bed rest does seem a lot....saying that I've been on the sofa relaxing since Wednesday an will get out the house tomorrow & Sunday an work Monday (only sit in an office)

X


----------



## bbblues

aimze said:


> any news yet bbblues? Are you on prog shot?
> 
> x

No call but that's good they only call if they need to change meds. I'm on the progesterone suppositories three times a day. And estrace three times a day. The low sodium diet is to keep over stim from happening. Only 1500 mg of sodium a day. But I just caved. Sent my hubby out for tacos :happydance:

Great results babs. Rest up


----------



## hmommy219

Ok, just found out I'm triggering in 2 hours!! I'm freaking out - hope I don't screw it up.. have watched like 4 youtube videos on how to mix the stuff and hoping nothing goes wrong! omg... LOL!!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-omg so exciting!!! So that means ER on Sunday? And wow 3 days of bedrest?! That sounds amazing although I'm sure I'd get super stir crazy on the 2nd day! I can't believe that's mandated though. Are you out of school already and able to have the time off?? Can't wait to hear how it goes, ESP since your doc office is not too far from me!!! I feel like I'll be right there with you!! Totally know what you mean about the leftovers. I actually googled it today to see if it was normal to have some med left in the cartridge because it's 600iu but I do 2 doses of 300iu so it should be empty. But apparently they put extra just in. I've been saving mine just in case!! You never know! 

Babs-excellent! So glad everything went well!!! I was a slow responder too so that gives me a lot of hope! Glad you laughed a little too! I've done a lot of reading that laughing helps a lot so I've been listening to comedy station on the radio! Get some rest! Keep us posted on report! 

Aimze-I'm going in tomorrow morning! Excited to find out how it goes but nervous as well!! You just never know what the news will be! How are you holding up? I like your 8/10 statistic. I'm trying to tell myself it could take up to 3 times just so I'm not extremely devestated if the first doesn't work. But I still pray it does!! 

Pooping and gas issues seem to be common on this thread. Luckily I don't have them yet, but I'll be sure to look out for them after ER. I'm glad us ladies can have a sense of humor through this all!


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, are you using gonal b/c I have an unopened pen with 300 in it! :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Wow, this is a fast-moving thread! I'm going to be using gonal f and I should start it next week. I didn't do bcp because of a blood clotting issue, but I have PCOS and don't o anyway so my ultrasound this week still looked good for me to start stims. I'll stop progesterone tonight so AF should be arriving soon.


----------



## aimze

Stacer best of luck today! Let us know how you get on!

Babs I hope your eggies & spermies have been getting jiggy & you have a great result this am! 

Bbblues I've never heard of low sodium...I googled what helps ohss & I've been on the gatorades, two a day which is isonic or something & helps?! 

Hmommy how did trigger go? How exciting you're in tomorrow!

X


----------



## aimze

Stay hopeful I'm very envious of your short protocol! Gonal f is such an easy breeze & I found no pain or side effects...in about 12-14 days you'll be triggering! X


----------



## babykhu

Sounds like most of you ladies are well ahead of me in this journey, but by reading your posts im feeling hopeful that i can do it too

I received all meds/jabs today, was a scary looking box lol, i was under the impression menopur was once a day but find on the box it states 3 times a day.. I think i really need to toughen up. Im on the short protocal so will be taking menopur and buserelin together. 

Has anyone else done this? What were your side effects like. Also were you doing the jabs yourself? Or did you get hubs/partner to do it? My jabs are for 10days and i will be off work. Feels like its going to be 10 long days.. I really hope i start on 13th june rather than 20th, the soon the better, the less time i have to work myself up.

Good luck stacer


----------



## aimze

hey babyku

i couldnt let hubs do it...when you do it yourself you can control it...sometimes i couldnt peirce the skin first time so would find anotther area that just slipped in. that said, if OH does it its literally in & over!!

Baby - stayhopeful has just started too so you have a buddy there! 

x


----------



## hmommy219

Stayhopeful, you will like the gonal pen..it's nice and easy! 

Aimze, trigger went well. I was shaking when mixing the powder because it wouldn't mix right away!! But dh was a trooper and counted to 3 and darted that thing in! Lol.. it was the first time he'd given me a shot. Now we wait!! 


How are you all feeling today? Anyone want/need a gonal pen?


----------



## aimze

yay to it going well hmommy...how you feelin about tomoro? x


----------



## Kpkj

Hi ladies! Welcome to the new members! Don't worry about the injections, they are a piece of cake. My husband started to help once we triggered and now he does the progesterone in ethyl oleate, which aren't even that bad. I actually look forward to injection time bc it's the one thing that I have control of. Weird, I know. 

So, I am 5dp5dt. We transferred one perfect blast and another that was close to perfect. None to freeze :( Not feeling much of anything. Occasional cramps probably from progesterone. Been tired the last few days. Going back to work after laying around for 3 days was tough! How's everyone else feeling? I haven't tested yet, trying to hold off.


----------



## stacergirl

HI Ladies! 
Hmommy-glad the trigger went well! YOu are sooo very close. i"m actually not on gonal, but thanks for the offer! 

KpKj-best wishes for you! 

Aimze-how are you doing?

Mrsjenny-did you beta go up? thinking of you!

AFM, i had my first ultrasound today on day 9, finally! it wasn't my doctor but another one of the doctors in the office. luckily i'm seeing growth in my follicles. i have a bunch at 11mm and 1 at 14mm. The doc things my body thinks its doing this on its own which is why one follicle is growing faster than the others. Once I get the call today regarding my labs, I'll either go on ganirelix today or tomorrow to prevent ovulation. After that I'll probably go in on Monday for another ultrasound and labs. It is then that we will know how much longer I"ll be stimming for, but she thinks it might be through day 15, which would be next friday. Ugh, which i'm not thrilled about because even after all the meds I already bought that only gets me through tuesday, so I'd be spending at least another $1000 more to get me through Friday....however if it has better results then I'm all for it. Rather get the most out of this cycle since I already have so much invested in it. Other than that, I feel pretty positive. I now have a suppport group of 3 girls, my mom, sister and friend-the pg one. Its much better, but I wont be telling anyone else. DH has been so busy so havne't been able to talk to him much. However if I do stim til next friday, that will work much better with his work since he is out of town til Saturday, because ER could be next Sunday. We will see.

Thinking of you all and wishing you the very best!!! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## aimze

sounding good stacer...you have some good growth coming on!

kpkj you're so close!! im starting testing @ 5dt which is super naughty but i undersand if its negative it doesnt mean it 100% is...When will you test? x


----------



## BabsTTC

HI Girls! Got the call from embryologist - out of the 21 eggs, 16 eggs were mature and 14 of them fertilized :happydance:

If were assume 50% survival rate to 5day, then I will hopefully have 6-7 embryo's to work with. Hubs was beyond ecstatic to hear this. Wonder what he will do when he sees the positive pregnancy test  

Welcome to the new folks!! Good luck ...we have some ER and Pregnancy tests coming next week ....so exciting!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Hi girls loving hearing g all the updates today - everyone's results are sounds good!


----------



## StayHopeful

It sounds like there's lots of good news in this thread! I won't be using a gonal f pen, I have the multi-dose vials. I did an IUI with Menopur though so doing the vials doesn't bother me. The only shot I'm nervous about is the trigger because its intramuscular and I haven't done one of those before. 

Good luck to everyone transferring or testing soon!


----------



## Kpkj

Stayhopeful, it's amazing how the trigger doesn't hurt at all. For the IM injections, I stand up and put all my wait on the opposite leg. Very small pinch if anything!


----------



## hmommy219

Wow.. we all have so much going on right now!!

Kpkg, so excited for you that you got to transfer 2!! Wishing you all the luck in the world. Keep us posted on any testing you do :)

Aimze, I'm feeling really excited about retrieval- just feeling like we're that much closer to the finish line. I'm praying that I get a good number, that's my only fear. As for you, are you nervous about testing? I'm still trying to decide if I will or not? :) You're really in the end zone now. So exciting!!!

Stacer, I hear you on the meds situation. I was in the exact same boat, and actually 'over bought' basically wasting $300.00... I'm trying to figure out what the heck to do with that last unused gonal f pen because I'd love to be able to give it to someone who desperately could use it. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that things work out for a good schedule for you. Not long now!! :)

Babs, your numbers sound phenomenal!! Way to go! :) Are you anxious for transfer? 

My only fear about transfer is that I have to climb two flights of stairs in my house to get to my bedroom for a 3 day bunker down. I have irrational fears about 'dislodging' or over exerting myself. Hubby said he'll carry me if it makes me feel better! lol.... 

Thinking of you all ladies,


----------



## aimze

Best of luck today Hmommy...let us know how you gt on xx


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck today hmommy. Don't worry about the embryo dislodging someone used a great example of what happens when the embryo is transferred. It's like a grain of rice being put between a peanut butter sandwich so nothing to worry about xx


----------



## bbblues

Good luck hmommy

Well I got a message from the embryologist. They said they froze 6 embies. So thankful for a back up just in case. I had the worst migraine yesterday and the worst nausea. Had to take a zofran. Going to take my daughter strawberry picking today to make up for mommy being on the couch for a week lol. 

So close ladies. Can't wait to hear about BFPs


----------



## aimze

wow 6 is fantastic bblues!! 

ive used cyclogest before an never haf any side effects, gettin sorer boobs by the day but it has to be cyclogest doing its thing!! 

Sandy you must b close to testing? x


----------



## Sandy83

Otd is wednesday so not long xx


----------



## Kpkj

Sandy, are you waiting for beta? I think I am going to. Too nervous to see a negative on hpt!


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah I never have tested early as would hate to get a false positive or negative etc so just rather wait for the official results xx


----------



## hmommy219

Well ladies, had retrieval this morning and am a little (ok a lot) disappointed with the results. Just 6 eggs retrieved :cry: so feeling down right now.  dh keeps saying 'quality over quantity' but that's just to make me feel better. 


Now I wait for the phone to ring tomorrow with news on how they're doing. We are doing icsi so hopefully that will up the chances of more fertilizing. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Kpkj

Hmommy- I am with your husband on this one! It truly is quality over quantity! And just think about how much healthier your body will be for transfer as you likely won't have to worry about ohss as much. I was bummed about our number too but all of our mature eggs were fertilized with ICSI and I had 2 beautiful blasts to put in. All the while, I felt good and didn't have overstimulated symptoms! If you can't tell, I am a glass-full kind of a gal! Don't be disappointed and take care of yourself! Get good rest and drink lots of Gatorade!


----------



## aimze

Hmommy honestly don't worry....apparently the Hormone to create the follies gets absorbed by the good ones...so just because you have 30 doesn't mean all are great...So it's defo quality over quantity...the only thing it might mean is a 3dt which still has amazing results! 

Big hugs Hun x


----------



## hmommy219

Thank you girls. I am so trying to be positive, but was just caught off guard with the results. 
Aimze, I like your theory about the hormones!! I'll try to be optimistic. :)


----------



## aimze

When you think about it I had 13 an only used 1 so you'll get a result...

My friend had 1 egg an luckily it fertilised an she got a 2dt an a bfp x


----------



## pcsoph2890

These progesterone pesseries I'm taking are making my boobs painful beyond belief! They hurt no matter what I do usually a nice bath helps but it's not this time!

Don't think I'll be able to cope until week 12 if it carries on getting worse, cause that's how long I have to take them for!

Took another clearblue test this morning just go make sure. I'm still pregnant (thank God!!!)

I'm tired, but just enough to say I could do with a afternoon nap, not anything like beyond just have to sleep there and then!

Plus this no sex is really getting hard.this is the longest nearly 8 weeks ever!!!!! I'm going to have to pounce on him soon. Only 12 days to go!


----------



## aimze

Soph I feel your pain I'm super dooper horny today...7 days till OTD then if not bfp I can pounce...wooooooop

I never get sore boobs, normal cycles & iui so I was surprised they're aching now...only slightly so nothing mega! Testing tomorrow am...5dp5dt...I understand it might be a wrong bfn but worth a bash x


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-I think you're still doing good eith the amount you retrieved. My doc doesn't think I'll get much more than you and he's fine with that number. I know I'll be devestated to only have such a small amount but we will have to think quality over quantity..!!! Best of luck!! With icsi you should be good to go! 

Everyone is moving among nicely! Can't wait to start hearing about more BFP! 

Aimze maybe the sore boons are a good thing?! Especially since the only one with the BFP this far has sore boobs as well?! Thinking positive for you!! 

It takes me about 10 minutes to mix the menopur in the morning. I'm mixing 4 vials of powder with 1 of sodium chloride. the garnirelix last night was easy as well, I did it in my tummy even though you can also do it in your leg. Exxited to hear what they tell me timorrow at my appt. dh keeps asking when ER is but I don't know yet so im hoping that tomorrow we get an estimate!! 

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Oculi83

Hi ladies!

I haven't been back in a while.
Hope you all are doing great!
Congrats on all BFPs and everyone that's PUPO. And good luck to everyone who just started.:)

AFM, I'm doing alright. Been having LOTS of cramping though! I didn't want to test until one day before my OTD. But this morning I just couldn't resist so, I POAS. To my big surprise I got a BFP!!! Could this still be the trigger? Got it 15 days ago. Today is Monday and on Friday I gotta go in for my beta. Can I raise my hopes?
The line on the test is fainter than the control line but you can see it very clearly. If I figure out how to do it, I'll post a picture.

Edit:

I've attached a picture. Clearly, I'm not a good photographer. Sorry about the flash. I looks very washed out on the picture but in reality the line is darker and clearer. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







POAS.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## aimze

omg thats 100% a bfp!! trigger should defo b gone! test in a day too to.check it goes darker!

how exciing  wooooooop.x


----------



## Oculi83

aimze, you think so? :D I'm gonna test again either on Wednesday or Thursday. If I could, I'd test every day. But those things are just so expensive! 

When are you gonna test??:)


----------



## aimze

defo hun...

where do you live? I get 3 cheap strips for £1 lol!

hmmm i poas this am too...was 6am so went to sleep & woke up to a bfp...now i know about evap lines & all that jazz but the test i did Friday to check trigger is gone so im wondering whether this is real....

wont start a naming ceremony but feeling more optimistc x


----------



## Oculi83

I moved to Singapore a few years ago. No cheapo tests here! :(

And wohoo for your BFP! :D :hugs:
If you're not sure, can't you test again?


----------



## aimze

h no :-( i sometimes order a bulk load off amazon too for like £5 for 20...

dont want to test today since first wee is strongest...this is so faint i doubt normal wee would.catch ulit...

now the wait till Wednesday to do another 1! x


----------



## Oculi83

That's what I wanted to do, too but for some reason Amazon doesn't ship to Singapore. :( and couldn't ask anyone to send me some since I didn't tell anyone I'm TTC. Oh well, just gonna have to wait a few more days. At least I'm a bit more optimistic about my OTD now. You should, too! :D


----------



## pcsoph2890

OMFG!!!!


Aimez - cause you got a negative few days ago i would have thought it was possibly a real positive! keep trying and they should get darker!!!!!!

Oculi83 - i think there is no mistaking that BFP. I re-tested mine every two days. In fact i have done 6 tests in all now! (hubby still doesn't believe them!)


----------



## aimze

soph i love your hubs still doesnt! 

im doubting mine the more i examine, that an the fact the first test i took out the pack had a massive indentation on it so coyldnt b used...Sainsburys do a "pregnant" digi thats £7 for two so i think i'll buy them...one for Friday an save the last for Tuesday which is OTD.

is your scan next week Soph? x


----------



## Oculi83

pcsoph, when's your beta?

My hubby is the complete opposite. I regret telling him. He's driving me nuts with showing me websites on what to do, what not to do, what to eat, what not to eat etc. And he's talking to my belly. *facepalm*


----------



## aimze

omg oculi i.love hes talking to your belly!!! love it! x


----------



## Oculi83

Lol! Yeah, he's just super excited!
But he knows that we have to wait for my beta to be sure.


----------



## aimze

we dnt get betas over where me & soph are...we just wait for a 7 week scan....im tempted to book some in anyway as my last pregnancy was a molar which meant i had massive beta results so would put my mind @ rest if lower x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Aimez - scan on the 21st Next Friday. Hubby said when he has it confirmed by a doctor then he'll decide whether to believe it or not - and then only after 2-3 months will he be happy!

Can see where he is coming from - he says that i have been pumped so full of drugs he thinks that the tests are all false and not really positive, due to the drugs. No matter how many i do. I did try to tell him that my OTD was the 7th, but still he wants a dr with a degree to offically confirm it! When i go to the local GP tomorrow all they'll probably say is have you POAS (yes six times) well we'll refer you, here is your approx due date (early feb by my calculations). Can't see them doing anything more than that.

Hopefully he'll be happier when he sees a little blob on the scan. But then i doubt he'll still believe it - even if i'm the size of a truck. (he already is thinking it's going to have a huge effect on his training he does for his triathalons. The world has revolved round him, and soon it won't!)


----------



## aimze

youv got a stubborn man there soph! maybe ask the gp for hcg beta? might help him get his head around it x


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

Hope you are all doing well

Yay Oculi & Aimze for BFP :happydance:

AFM, had no real symptons apart from bloated stomach and sore boobs till today slight uncomfortable cramping with headaches and went to the toilet and wiped (TMI Alert) and had slight greyish discharge from the pessaries which has normal been pure white. Had lots of PMA till now and starting to worry!!!!! xx


----------



## aimze

slight implantation sandy? x


----------



## Sandy83

Think It's a bit late for that but after some research on Google!!! I think it could just be irritation from the cyclogest pessaries which is apparently very commmon so keeping my fingers crossed that it's that! I'm starting to feel better now as didn't drink or eat much yesterday so not sure if that added to the problem so plenty of green tea and water today and just fx'd for wednesday xx


----------



## aimze

wow is it Wednesday?thats flown by!!! fingers crossed for u hun...

im hatin the pessaries....bein a oily gloopy mess all the time is yuck x


----------



## Sandy83

Tell me about it and to think you have to take them for till 12 weeks pregnant as well yuk!!!! xx


----------



## aimze

hmommy how was the fert report?

x


----------



## hmommy219

I'm still waiting (all morning by the phone of course!) I've gotten over my initial shock about the measly 6 eggs retrieved. Now, I'm praying that this 6 are fighters. I'm anticipating of course loosing some, so I'm just hoping to get a good one to transfer. Ugh.... the worst part of ivf for me was not the needles, not the constant visits, but the WAITING....... it's so hard!!


----------



## Sandy83

Yes Hmommy the waiting game is the worst and it only takes one to get that forever baby. keeping my Fx'd for you :hugs: xx


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! Had another ultrasound and bloodwork this morning. I have 7 follicles total but 3 of them are 10mm so she says erre mainly working with 4 follicles, and that 90% of the time a follicle has an egg. So I'm looking at about 4 eggs. Ugh! Not what I wanted, how will I ever have enough to freeze any? So when I asked, the doc and the nurse both said you only need 1 good egg. So hmommy-you and I are going to HAVE to stay positive that we got/are getting good ones!!! 

Aimze and occuli-congrats!!! Hope there's more bfps coming from the rest of us ladies!'


----------



## aimze

hmommy how was the fert report?

x


----------



## Oculi83

Sandy, I had lots of cramping (and still do) throughout the whole 2ww, too.
Is Wednesday your OTD? :)

Hmommy, I'll cross my fingers for you!


----------



## Sandy83

Yes wednesday is OTD it can't come round soon enough! xx


----------



## Sandy83

Stacer, Your clinic is right it only takes one so Fx'd they are strong little fighters and Grow follies grow. When will you be taking trigger? xx


----------



## BabsTTC

OMG Aimez and Oculi - Congrats!! Come one BFP's become BBFFP's :happydance:

hmommy and Stacer - Hugs!! I second everyone, quality over quantity! All it takes is one. Also, this reduces your changes of OHSS ..Fx for both of you. 

Hmommy - waiting for the fertilization report.

Stacer- don't lose hope yet. I had 2 extra mature eggs than what they saw on the US. So you never know- all 6 might have mature eggs and 1-2 hiding away. Are you doing ICSI? They will give you close to 100% fertilization rate!! Thinking about you ....

Sandy - Good luck for testing on Wed ...baby dust!! 

How is everyone else feeling?

I think I have slight OHSS. Been bloated like anything and have slight cramps in the upper abdomen. Weight gain 7lbs. I upped my water intake yesterday big time and feel much better this morning. Weight mostly back to before retrieval. Bloating reduced quite a but, but still there. Will call the RE and see if there is anything to worry. I feel much better in the morning but by evening I am swelled again. I am back to work today- and its a busy day :(


----------



## aimze

Ladies I have been super naughty an booked a blood beta tomorrow...if my very faint ghst line was right it will be a low beta but will recheck 48hours an hopefully see it double...should know more this tome tomorrow...

i was obviously last in the queue when patience was handed out, no doubt being impatient finding a shorter queue ;-) x


----------



## bbblues

Congrats occuli and aimze!!!!

Hmommy waiting is the worst. Keep your head up though. Almost there. 

AFM woke up in the middle of the night with the worst cramps. I thought I had my period times ten. Went to the bathroom expecting blood and nothing. Told the nurse when I went in for my bw today and she said it might be a good thing?? Fridays beta can not come fast enough. Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## aimze

Bbblues I'm not in the all clear just yet..it was definitely a ghost line so we'll see what my bloods say tomorrow...

Period cramps sound good, a lot of people on here say they feel AF coming then they get a positive test x


----------



## stacergirl

Sandy-hang in there, only a couple more days. And no I don't know when I'm supposed to trigger yet. I have another ultrasound tomorrow at 830. I assume I'll trigger timorrow or Wednesday? 

Blues-that's a good sign. Hoping you get that BFP! 

Thanks babs. I don't think we're doing icsi bc my husband has great count and morph. They might do recovery icsi if they aren't fertilizing on their own. Hope you feel better!! 

Ladies- Is it common to take your meds in the morning the day of trigger though? If so I need to order more menopur for wed in case I don't trigger tomorrow. I forgot to ask the nurse when we were on the phone, I just called back, hope they return my call but if not I'll order it anyway. No way I'm letting 4 vials of menopur ruin my chances of a BFP after all this!!!


----------



## pcsoph2890

I've had a nice two hour nap on the sofa. I'm Insatiable hungry today. Could quite happily eat everything and anything!

Now I've woken up could quite happily go back to sleep again now!!!

Those who tested today are you testing again tomorrow even if you having beta done?


----------



## hmommy219

Hi ladies,

Stacer, I feel your pain, but you are 100% right.. it only takes one, and you may be surprised when they actually do the retrieval.. My hubby was talking to my Dr. after retrieval and my Doc said "well, we have six more than every other month, so I see that as increasing the odds by six!" lol... So.. you have more than every other month and I am keeping everything crossed for you and I with our situation. :)

As for me, got the report today. Out of the six, 4 fertilized. We'll get a new report tomorrow but the embryologist told me to expect a 2 or 3 day transfer. All I can say is thank God for icsi because without that, I just don't know what the fertilization would have looked like. :) 

So again, just playing the waiting game again and praying for a good report tomorrow.


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> Sandy-hang in there, only a couple more days. And no I don't know when I'm supposed to trigger yet. I have another ultrasound tomorrow at 830. I assume I'll trigger timorrow or Wednesday?
> 
> Blues-that's a good sign. Hoping you get that BFP!
> 
> Thanks babs. I don't think we're doing icsi bc my husband has great count and morph. They might do recovery icsi if they aren't fertilizing on their own. Hope you feel better!!
> 
> Ladies- Is it common to take your meds in the morning the day of trigger though? If so I need to order more menopur for wed in case I don't trigger tomorrow. I forgot to ask the nurse when we were on the phone, I just called back, hope they return my call but if not I'll order it anyway. No way I'm letting 4 vials of menopur ruin my chances of a BFP after all this!!!

I took my meds in the AM and triggered at 8:30pm. :thumbup:


----------



## hmommy219

aimze said:


> Ladies I have been super naughty an booked a blood beta tomorrow...if my very faint ghst line was right it will be a low beta but will recheck 48hours an hopefully see it double...should know more this tome tomorrow...
> 
> i was obviously last in the queue when patience was handed out, no doubt being impatient finding a shorter queue ;-) x

lol.... I don't blame you one bit!! Good luck, and let us know!!! :happydance:


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-you're absolutely right!! We definitely got to think positive! We've come all this way. So day 2 or 3 transfer, isn't today day 2 though and tomorrow day 3? Or am I confused? How do you feel physically? And yat for icsi!!!!!

Thanks for the info. Went ahead and ordered 4 more vials of menopur for wed morning just in case!! Geez!! But at least I'll have it!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Aimze and Oculi!!! And hmommy and stacer, fx for both of you.

AF came this evening! This means my IVF cycle is officially here and I'll do a cetrotide injection tomorrow.


----------



## Oculi83

Sandy, good luck for Wednesday! :D 

Babs, thank you! Hope you feel better soon. Take care!

Aimze, lol! I'll cross my fingers for you! It's hard to wait that long... I know! 

Bbblues, thanks! :) AF like cramps sound good!

Hmommy, 4 is great! How many days are they planning to wait before ET?

Stayhopeful, thanks! :) best of luck to you! I used cetrotide as well.:)


----------



## aimze

stayhopeful yay to af...

soph i enjoyed a nice nap yesterday eve then slept for britain! bangin headache now tho ..

hmommy so will your lovrly embs go in today? 

sandy your so close to beta! yay!!

I did another test last night bfn an one am which i think has my ghost line but within 3 minutes...im really starting to wonder whether this could be right!! good job iv a beta booked for later!!

x


----------



## aimze

Ok so super faint an I don't actually think you can see the line with my amazing photography skills...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sandy83

Aimze, good luck with beta today how many days po or pt will you be?

AFM, not feeling positive today as last night had more cramping and (TMI Alert) has old blood when i wiped last night it wasn't much at all but now thinking it hasn't worked and had a little cry last night. guess I'll know for certain tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## aimze

Sandy put your mind @ ease & Poas lol...Old blood isnt a bad thing either!! Old implantation?

Im only 6dp5dt so im running a massive risk of a chemical having a beta so early...but id rather know now an.its done now....results @ about 3pm, expecting a low beta 15-30 which is fine as long as Thursdays doubles x


----------



## Sandy83

At work now so can't POAS but think i'll hold out as booked in tomorrow for beta :hugs:

Fx'd for you will be watching out for your post :happydance: xx


----------



## aimze

I have my fingers crossed for you Sandy...what time tomorrow will yiu get a call? x


----------



## Sandy83

I've got to call after 4pm tomorrow so have to wait not good will be sitting at work wondering all day! xx


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> Hmommy-you're absolutely right!! We definitely got to think positive! We've come all this way. So day 2 or 3 transfer, isn't today day 2 though and tomorrow day 3? Or am I confused? How do you feel physically? And yat for icsi!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the info. Went ahead and ordered 4 more vials of menopur for wed morning just in case!! Geez!! But at least I'll have it!

You're smart to order extra just so you're not worried about it...We don't need any extra stress! :wacko:

They told me that retrieval is considered day 0, so I'm on day two today. Just praying for good news today..ugh, the waiting is horrible!! 


I feel fine but still a little sore on my right side, and I have to say the progesterone shots make me feel really gassy s and bloated! Lol...tmi I know. :dohh:

Any news for you??


----------



## hmommy219

StayHopeful said:


> Congrats, Aimze and Oculi!!! And hmommy and stacer, fx for both of you.
> 
> AF came this evening! This means my IVF cycle is officially here and I'll do a cetrotide injection tomorrow.

Yey! So exciting to get things going! Best of luck to you :hugs:


----------



## aimze

so day 3 xfer hmommy? not long now!! 

x


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-so close! Glad you're feeling pretty good! How are the progesterone injections, not bad? 

Aimze and sandy-thinking of you girls and best of luck! 

I had another ultrasound and bloodwork this morning. I got a 21, 17, a couple 15, 14 and 13 mm follicles. Is that good? He said my endomentrium is a little thinner than they'd like to see it on trigger day, but if my progesterone is high that I'll trigger today, otherwise I'll trigger tomorrow. So that means ER will be Thurs or Friday. Dh really wants it thurs bc it's hard for him to get out of work Friday but obviously will if its that day. I would prefer Friday that way I have the weekend to rest, but doesn't matter to me either way. A little bummed that my doc won't be doing the ER, it will be the doc who's on call. Hopefully that will still turn out good. You know how it is when you build a relationship with your doc though. Really really hoping this works. I feel like I'm not getting much support from dh or friends/fam (the ones that do know) so feeling a little down. Just want to get it over with and find out the results!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Stacer thats great news on the follies sounds like they have grown nicely yayfor up and coming ER :happydance: xx


----------



## Kpkj

Sandy- I am on the same schedule as you, my beta is tomorrow. I ha a little bleeding today as well. Like just a line in my underwear. Sorry tmi. I am freaky out. What could it be? I have not done a home test. It's too late for implantation! Any insight?


----------



## Sandy83

I haven't done a home test either and it's not too late for implantation and apparently is quite common at this time in the process to have slight spotting with IVF. Trust me I've been reading eveything today and yes it's not all positive when you have bleeding but most things have said as long as its pink/brown and very light its normally a good sign so fx'd for the both of us! there is nothing we can do now to change the rest but the best thing we can do for our little bean is relax and try not too stress too much :hugs: xx


----------



## Sandy83

Aimze have you had a call about your beta yet? xx


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining in.
I am now in my 2ww of my very first IVF try. 
I started my medication on May 21st, and took the trigger shot on June 1st and had my egg retrieval on June 3rd. 
They retrieved 12 eggs, 7 of which were mature, and all 7 fertilized. 
Out of those7, 5 made it to day 3 and I had two embryos transferred on June 6th 
(4 cell & 6 cell)
Hating this 2ww haha.
1dp3dt I was just little crampy
2dp3dt I had a few cramps but that was about it
3dp3dt very crampy, felt like AF was coming but that was all
4dp3dt very crampy again, but with twinges and sharp pains in my uterus and my boobs started to get sore again
5dp3dt (today) A little crampy, and have sore boobs :)
That's my 2ww so far.
My otd is June 18th :D


----------



## aimze

looking good stacer!

wow kpkj & sandy i am so impressed with your none testing...

if your on prog supplements you shouldnt have a period so spotting is good...lets make it 2bfps tomorrows!

Sandy I called @ 3pm & nothing in yet...will try again @ 5pm..please be a positive x


----------



## aimze

hey dandan! Are you testing earlier than 18th? x


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome Dandan :hi: good luck in your 2ww


----------



## Sandy83

Aimze, Fx'd it's a positive will be watching out for your post :hugs: xx


----------



## hmommy219

Aimze and Sandy... I am keeping everything crossed for you ladies!! And I agree, spotting is a good sign from everything I've read!!

Stacer, trigger soon, OMG... exciting!! Your follies seem to be great. :)

I just got the daily call... out of the 4 that fertilized yesterday, 3 are still hanging on, so we're going in tomorrow for a day 3 transfer. I'm excited and anxious and terrified all at the same time. This stuff is intense!


----------



## aimze

Thanx hun...with a super faint this AM it HAS to be a positive beta around 15-20 because its so early...as long as its doubled by the next 1 i.dnt care!! x


----------



## dandan1331

aimze said:


> hey dandan! Are you testing earlier than 18th? x

I was going to wait until the 18th but then I thought I would do it a couple of days earlier, but it's so hard making myself wait for this weekend lol


----------



## Sandy83

Hmommy yay for transfer tomorrow :wohoo: xx


----------



## StayHopeful

I went in for a baseline ultrasound today and I had a 14mm cyst that wasn't there last week, so I'm waiting to hear from my doctor about whether we put the whole cycle on hold. So upset!


----------



## aimze

Stay hopeful I hope you hear soon!

Ladies...OMFG...I could cry.....Beta back...I am pregnant! A tiny bit anyway lol...I got 20 which is obviously low but going back Thursday to check it doubles...since I'm only 6dp5dt that's the right sort of number to get...I'm in shock...x


----------



## hmommy219

aimze said:


> Stay hopeful I hope you hear soon!
> 
> Ladies...OMFG...I could cry.....Beta back...I am pregnant! A tiny bit anyway lol...I got 20 which is obviously low but going back Thursday to check it doubles...since I'm only 6dp5dt that's the right sort of number to get...I'm in shock...x

Congratulations on being preggers!!!!!!! :happydance: so happy for you. Now take it easy and bask in the baby joy!!:hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations aimze thats amazing news xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Wow that is amazing !!!!! Here's hoping the results double over the next few days!

Been to my go today - but as we have moved addresses need to register at New gp as it's a different county so different funding etc!!!

Oh well no real rush. Just waiting more for the scan next Friday.


----------



## stacergirl

Aimze, that is wonderful news! Hoping it doubles! Congrats!!!


----------



## dandan1331

Congratulations aimze!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Aimze congrats!!!!!


----------



## aimze

Thank.you all so much...Im.in shock..

Hmommy best of luck for transfer,.its so painless...

Sandy & kpkj best of luck for your betas! x


----------



## augustluvers

Hi girls! Can I join you ladies? I am triggering tonight with 5000 units of Pregnyl. My ER is on Thursday morning at 6am. As of my scan yesterday I have about 12 follicles on each side that are in the running for the retrieval. I have 3 between 18mm and 21mm, the rest are around 15-17mm and hopefully by Thursday they catch up. I'm super excited! My trigger shot is to be given at 6:45pm tonight and I will be doing it myself... 2.5 hours to go!

aimze ~ Congratulations on your positive beta :hugs:


----------



## aimze

hey august...great number of follis!!! Best of luck for Thurs..Let us know how you get on.

Loving all the new ladies! x


----------



## bbblues

aimze said:


> Stay hopeful I hope you hear soon!
> 
> Ladies...OMFG...I could cry.....Beta back...I am pregnant! A tiny bit anyway lol...I got 20 which is obviously low but going back Thursday to check it doubles...since I'm only 6dp5dt that's the right sort of number to get...I'm in shock...x

Aimze that's so awesome!!! Now I'm itching to test. Fridays beta is taking too long lol.


----------



## pcsoph2890

Ha ha go on test early you never know!!!


----------



## aimze

yea test early ;-) this could b the week of bfps!! 

so sandy & kpkj tomorro...bbblues fri...eeck!! :-D x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## dandan1331

augustluvers said:


> Hi girls! Can I join you ladies? I am triggering tonight with 5000 units of Pregnyl. My ER is on Thursday morning at 6am. As of my scan yesterday I have about 12 follicles on each side that are in the running for the retrieval. I have 3 between 18mm and 21mm, the rest are around 15-17mm and hopefully by Thursday they catch up. I'm super excited! My trigger shot is to be given at 6:45pm tonight and I will be doing it myself... 2.5 hours to go!
> 
> aimze ~ Congratulations on your positive beta :hugs:

Good luck for Thursday! You won't need it though, I actually enjoyed ER day haha.


----------



## Oculi83

Aimze, congratulations! That's just so awesome! :D


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, aimze!

I heard back from the doctor and I'm on 2 weeks of BCP to shrink the cyst. I was so excited to start injections today so I'm pretty upset.


----------



## stacergirl

Hi August-I saw you in the other thread for Antagonist protocol. We started stimming on the same day I think, May 31? Best of luck with he trigger, I think I am going to trigger tomorrow night with ER on Friday! I have about 7 follicles, a 22, a 17, a couple 15, a 14 and a 13. FX for you!! Please let me know how that trigger goes, you are giving it to yourself?? I might have to recruit someone to give mine to me since DH is gone, unless you tell me you did it successfully to yourself then I might try!! =]

HOpefuly-I'm soooo sorry. I know that the littlest bump in the road can be sooo devastating. Luckily its only 2 weeks and you should be right back on track. keep your head up!! 

DanDan-I noticed you too have low AMH, you're using donor eggs? Did your doc tell you that you wouldn't be ablve to conceive with your own? I'm really hoping I can conceive iwht my own!! I too want twins though!!! =]

FX and baby dust to Sandy, kpkj and bblues.

Babs-how are you doing??

Hmommy-let us know how tomorrow goes!!


----------



## aimze

Thinking of all you ladies today!! 

Soph you tested 7&9 days...can you remember what day you called Nurture? Im thinking of calling them Monday after a Sunday clearveiw digi x


----------



## aimze

Stacer what are you triggering with?

i.used ovitrelle its in a pen...was absolutely fine hun  x


----------



## dandan1331

stacergirl said:


> Hi August-I saw you in the other thread for Antagonist protocol. We started stimming on the same day I think, May 31? Best of luck with he trigger, I think I am going to trigger tomorrow night with ER on Friday! I have about 7 follicles, a 22, a 17, a couple 15, a 14 and a 13. FX for you!! Please let me know how that trigger goes, you are giving it to yourself?? I might have to recruit someone to give mine to me since DH is gone, unless you tell me you did it successfully to yourself then I might try!! =]
> 
> HOpefuly-I'm soooo sorry. I know that the littlest bump in the road can be sooo devastating. Luckily its only 2 weeks and you should be right back on track. keep your head up!!
> 
> DanDan-I noticed you too have low AMH, you're using donor eggs? Did your doc tell you that you wouldn't be ablve to conceive with your own? I'm really hoping I can conceive iwht my own!! I too want twins though!!! =]
> 
> FX and baby dust to Sandy, kpkj and bblues.
> 
> Babs-how are you doing??
> 
> Hmommy-let us know how tomorrow goes!!

I am using my own eggs with donor sperm. My doctor told me we could try with my own for a few tries and then if nothing has happened maybe think of donor eggs, but he was optimistic :)


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all well :hugs:

AFM, Bloods have been taken so just a waiting game now will know by 5pm tonight! Feeling about 80% sure that it hasn't worked as still spotting but keeping that 20% positive that i might be that unusal case that is pregnant even tho spotting has occurred! :hugs: xx


----------



## aimze

Good luck Sandy! Thinking of you! x


----------



## pcsoph2890

aimze - my offical test date was the 7th i called them about 2/3 days prior to this. She laughed at me saying i had tested early then and i laughed and told her i succombed to the pressure!
Then she books you in for scan two weeks after the offical test date.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Goodluck Sandy!!!!


----------



## aimze

cheers soph..I'll hang fire till Monday then, friday is 3 days early...booo!!

Are you feeling any different? x


----------



## bbblues

Good luck sandy


----------



## hmommy219

Good luck Sandy!!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Nope feel nothing. People have commented that my boobs look bigger today. They are starting to spill out of the bra now. Today they "aren't as" painful as they have been the past two days - but still very tender all over. Not sure whether it's due to having a nice hot bath last night to help ease them (and laid on stomach so they were fully emerged)
I'm tired today - but i think that is more due to having a rubbish nights sleep last night. Looking forward to haveing a couple hrs nap on the sofa when i get home before the hubby gets home from swimming!

Apparently the embryo is the size of a sweet pea this week. 5 weeks and 2 days old now. I'm beginning to get envious of further weeks along. Purely as i want the 1st tri to get over an done with, so the risks are lower and some scans showing something is there and i'm not imagining it!!


----------



## augustluvers

Sandy ~ good luck :hugs:

Stacergirl ~ I trigger with Pregnyl so it was a intramuscular injection on my back side. It's a pretty scary looking needle but I didn't feel a thing. My nurse told me to stand up straight and look into a mirror. She said to place my hands on my hips and where my thumb lands is where the injection goes. So that means that your thumb should be on your back side and the other four fingers are facing towards your stomach. It wasn't bad at all. I felt a little pressure as the meds went in but nothing more then that. 

I only have to take my antibiotics today, so no more needles/injections. I have a pounding headache and it's only 8:30am :wacko: I'm looking forward to tomorrow but I'm also nervous and anxious about the retrieval and how many mature eggs there will be.


----------



## aimze

yea i need 1st tri to hurry up...im so sad.. jst brought a test from boots to check the line! Stop it aimz!!! grrr angry with myself! x


----------



## Sandy83

Kpkj, how you holding up when will you find out your results? xx


----------



## stacergirl

dandan1331 said:


> stacergirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi August-I saw you in the other thread for Antagonist protocol. We started stimming on the same day I think, May 31? Best of luck with he trigger, I think I am going to trigger tomorrow night with ER on Friday! I have about 7 follicles, a 22, a 17, a couple 15, a 14 and a 13. FX for you!! Please let me know how that trigger goes, you are giving it to yourself?? I might have to recruit someone to give mine to me since DH is gone, unless you tell me you did it successfully to yourself then I might try!! =]
> 
> HOpefuly-I'm soooo sorry. I know that the littlest bump in the road can be sooo devastating. Luckily its only 2 weeks and you should be right back on track. keep your head up!!
> 
> DanDan-I noticed you too have low AMH, you're using donor eggs? Did your doc tell you that you wouldn't be ablve to conceive with your own? I'm really hoping I can conceive iwht my own!! I too want twins though!!! =]
> 
> FX and baby dust to Sandy, kpkj and bblues.
> 
> Babs-how are you doing??
> 
> Hmommy-let us know how tomorrow goes!!
> 
> I am using my own eggs with donor sperm. My doctor told me we could try with my own for a few tries and then if nothing has happened maybe think of donor eggs, but he was optimistic :)Click to expand...

Oops so sorry read that wrong! That's great that he's hopeful, my doc is hopeful too. Fx for you!


----------



## stacergirl

Aimze-I'm triggering with pregnyl. My nurse told me that I can do it subcutaneous now so that makes me super happy! I will definitely be doing it that way! 

Sandy-everything is crossed for you! Just so you know, my friend was spotting on her pregnancy and everything is gone this far. So you still have a chance!! Let us know! 

August-I can't believe you did intramuscular by yourself?! I'm doing pregnyl too. We are on pretty much the exact same protocol. So you're not doing progesterone shots? Are you doing vaginal suppositories or tablets? I'll be doing estradiol and crinone and the injections. 

Hmommy-thinking of you!


----------



## augustluvers

stacergirl said:


> Aimze-I'm triggering with pregnyl. My nurse told me that I can do it subcutaneous now so that makes me super happy! I will definitely be doing it that way!
> 
> Sandy-everything is crossed for you! Just so you know, my friend was spotting on her pregnancy and everything is gone this far. So you still have a chance!! Let us know!
> 
> August-I can't believe you did intramuscular by yourself?! I'm doing pregnyl too. We are on pretty much the exact same protocol. So you're not doing progesterone shots? Are you doing vaginal suppositories or tablets? I'll be doing estradiol and crinone and the injections.
> 
> Hmommy-thinking of you!

I have to do the estradiol, crinone and progesterone tablets! LOL


----------



## Kpkj

Sandy- I am doing ok. So scared to get bad news that I don't even want to find out! I will call after work around 4. It's 10 now so 6 more hours. Pretty nervous! Needless to say, a little distracted today! How are you holding up?


----------



## aimze

kpkj & Sandy...Anxiously awaiting your results...Lots of Baby Dust being sent xx


----------



## Sandy83

Going from positive thoughts to negative thoughts all day and definitely been pre occupied at work google has got a hammering today! Well I'll be put out my misery in 1.5 hours. I've psyched myself up for a negative result so will see what happens :hugs: xx


----------



## aimze

Sandy I really hope you've pshyched yourself the wrong way! It's so hard going from positive to negative results in your head...It's such a mind game isnt it?? I feel the same for tomorrow, preparing myself for it to be a crap increase in beta numbers but then thinking "well why should it be crap? It will definately have doubled" 

As you said, 1.5 hours and you're done and you know either way...I feel really proud of you for not testing early! I am so weak! x


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies unfortunately I was right it's a bfn for me xx


----------



## Oculi83

Sandy, oh no! I'm so so sorry! :( :hugs:


----------



## aimze

Sandy I'm so sorry Hun :-( x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Oh Sandy...... I'm sorry. Hope you're ok?


----------



## stacergirl

Sandy-so very sorry to hear!! :( hope you're doing okay. Hugs


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry, Sandy! :hugs:


----------



## Kpkj

Sandy, I am so sorry! Please stay strong and vent on here if you need to!


----------



## bbblues

So sorry sandy :-(


----------



## Kpkj

Finally got the nerve to call to get my results! Beta was 104!


----------



## hmommy219

Sandy83 said:


> Well ladies unfortunately I was right it's a bfn for me xx

So very sorry, Sandy. How are you? What are your next steps? :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

Ladies, I still had 3 today (1-9 celled, 1-8 celled and 1 7 celled) so we transferred all three.:happydance: I wasn't expecting to do that so dh and I felt pretty happy. Now I'm in bed all day! The worst thing was peeing in the bed pan! Talk about undignified. Lol...:dohh:

Stacer, getting close now and I'm proud of you for triggering yourself! 

aimze, how are you feeling? Did you say you were doing progesterone shots? M
I'm pretty sore from them.


----------



## aimze

fantastic beta kpkj!!!! Yay!  x


----------



## aimze

omg hmommy Pupo with triplets!! wow! 

im doing the supositories chick, messy buggers! 

x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Kpkj - is that result good???? Apologies in UK we don't have those tests, so no idea of what they mean!

Hmommy - ohhhh sounding good. Aimez and I do the progesterone pesseries unfortunately messy, oily, and gloopy! But glad not to be injecting anymore though!


----------



## hmommy219

Yeah, the shots stink! Lol..


----------



## bbblues

Kpkj that's great news congrats

Hmommy don't stress the bed pan lol. Fingers crossed


----------



## stacergirl

Kpkj-in hoping that's a great result!!! Congrats!!!! 

Hmommy-omg, so exciting!!! Lol about the bed pan, don't even worry about it, when you actually give birth you'll do worse things!!!! 

I'm triggering tonight! My estrogen was 1420 today which she said was great, and that i should have some really good eggs. they really have me feeling positive about this which is good about this now, I just need some reassurance. I go in tomorrow morning for preop ang then the retrieval is friday morning at 745. Dh and I are excited but nervous!!! this is it! The retrieval we've been waiting for!!! Hope all goes well!! 

Thinking of all of you ladies. It's great to have so much support. I wish we could all get bfps! And I know we will with due time!!


----------



## hmommy219

Trigger tonight!! Exciting! Things are moving fast now!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

stacergirl said:


> Kpkj-in hoping that's a great result!!! Congrats!!!!
> 
> Hmommy-omg, so exciting!!! Lol about the bed pan, don't even worry about it, when you actually give birth you'll do worse things!!!!
> 
> I'm triggering tonight! My estrogen was 1420 today which she said was great, and that i should have some really good eggs. they really have me feeling positive about this which is good about this now, I just need some reassurance. I go in tomorrow morning for preop ang then the retrieval is friday morning at 745. Dh and I are excited but nervous!!! this is it! The retrieval we've been waiting for!!! Hope all goes well!!
> 
> Thinking of all of you ladies. It's great to have so much support. I wish we could all get bfps! And I know we will with due time!!

How exciting!!!! Best of luck on Fri!!!!!


----------



## BabsTTC

Sandy - I am so sorry sweetie! Lots of hugs ....take your time and then regroup with you doctor for next step. I am sure you will get your BFP someday ...

kpkj - thats a great beta! :happydance: yay for being pregnant ...

hmommy - yay for being PUPO!! Thats just great ...When is OTD?

stacergirl - yay for trigger tonight! N that is an awesome E2 #. See told yaa!! Rooting for you ...

I had my day 5 transfer today - 2 embryo's - 4AA and 4AB. Now bed rest rest for next 36 hrs. However I am allowed to go pee on my own. Have loads of books, magazines and movies to keep me busy. Out of the 14 fertilized eggs - 10 made it to day 5. 2 of them were clear winners which were transferred today. 3 of them a tad bit behind and 5 of them still in morula stage. So these 5 probably won't wake it to freeze tomorrow. Hubs thinks we will have twins - 4AA will be a girl and 4AB will be a boy  I will just be happy to get that BFP for now. When do you girls think I can test earliest. I am a patient girl but not till my OTD (june 21)


----------



## pcsoph2890

ha loving the husbands thiking - although unfortunately you'l never know whether his prediction will be correct re which egg will be which!!!

I'm getting very anxious now. Worrying that nothing is happening, that i'll miscarry, at any stage. I know all irrational fears, but you hear so many stories of people miscarrying further into the process, and i know they are a lot more common than you think!

Oh well nothing i can do about it i suppose what will be will be!


----------



## augustluvers

Kpkj~ congrats! :yipee:

Sandy~ so sorry dear :hugs:

Stacergirl~ how did you make out with trigger

Pcso~ I don't the worry ever stops, you just have to think positive and enjoy every minute :hugs:

As for me retrieval is in 3 hours!!! I'm in bed wide awake :wacko: it's only 3am here!


----------



## Sandy83

Kpkj, congratulation on your BFP :wohoo:

Hmommy & Babs yay for being PUPO :happydance: xx


----------



## aimze

Fab news babs!! 

august you'll b fine hun, excting steps next!!

Stacer wooo to trigger!!! 

soph i totally get you, having a melt down this mornin cos i used a different brand test an was only same as yesterday not darker...luckily i had my naughty boots purchase to hand an that one was cleae as day l. I need to remember its only 8dp5dt so its not going to be a dark test...

Second blood test today so really hoping my number doubled! Soph did you keep testing after 9days? i need to stop! x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Aimez, i carried on until the other day with my last clearblue (6 in total). Very tempted to keep going to be honest as desperate to know there is something still there! I'm trying to regin myself in.
The worst fear i have is next Friday when we have a scan they'll do it and there'll be nothing there and i'm not actually pregnant! Then the having to tell everyone. The hubby seeing nothing there and him waiting for this scanso that he could start getting excited about it all and confirming something was/is there.
But i believe by now AF should have shown (but due to being on the long protocol i have no idea when i was "due", as normally i would an exact 26 cycle bang on time) but presuming that it would have been on or around the 7th my OTD??? So i'm taking now show is still a good thing!


----------



## aimze

Yea I'm going totally crazy here Soph!! I've tested 5 (barely there so thew away) 6 (faint) 7, an 8 todays...I'm just paranoid that it's not working an it's a chemical...

I shall buy another two (maybe 4 to get me through to Tuesdays OTD) from Boots an use them as a comparrision. According to Mr.Google a lot of people who have Chemicals stop getting positives pretty quickly...Regardless this blood test will reveal whats occuring..I'm comparing my 8day to your 9day one on the photo you posted..

x


----------



## pcsoph2890

ha ha...... my clearblue ones didn;t stay for longer than a day (battery ran out) So i got those to provide a definate yes or no for the hubby. So perhaps get one of those too!
I want to get another one of those as i just want to see it go from 2-3 to either 3-4/4-5
in fact might get another one tonight just to see (if you get two pack one then can do another one later too!)
I must have spent about £30 so far on tests!


----------



## aimze

Lol I love that you are still buying the clearveiws...I have one @ home I'm using on Monday but its out of date!! Went out of date in 2012 so i'll have to see how it goes, the battery might not work so might be getting some shares in clearveiw too..

I'm so glad that it's not just me whose going OTT with tests!

Bblues are you ready for tomorroes Beta? x


----------



## augustluvers

Well I'm on my way home... My ER went well. I don't remember anything as the anesthesia was in my system before the nurse even put the spectrum in 

At first I walked out an I asked my husband how I did, he said no one came out to tell him so I went back in and asked myself! My ivf nurse who was assisting during the ER said that it was over 10 follicles, she believes 13 but another NYSE came out and said that for sure I have at least 10!!!!! I'm so pleased and happy and this is an improvement from December where I only had 6!!! Can't wait for tomorrow fertilization report!

Aimze~ good luck with your second beta today :hugs:


----------



## aimze

Sounding good August!!! Looking forward to hear how they're getting on tomorrow  xx


----------



## aimze

So blood test back.......From Tuesdays 20 it's supposed to double every 48-72 hours....Today's is 68..So happy with that...Still only 8dp5dt so will keep testing over the weekend to rule out a chemical then relax! 

lots of baby dust to everyone! Xx


----------



## bbblues

aimze said:


> Lol I love that you are still buying the clearveiws...I have one @ home I'm using on Monday but its out of date!! Went out of date in 2012 so i'll have to see how it goes, the battery might not work so might be getting some shares in clearveiw too..
> 
> I'm so glad that it's not just me whose going OTT with tests!
> 
> Bblues are you ready for tomorroes Beta? x

I am so nervous for tomorrow. I wish there was a fast foward button somewhere lol. It would be the best Father's Day gift for my hubby. I would love to tell my daughter but I want to wait for a heartbeat. She wants to big a big sister in the worst way. Just keep saying prayers for all of us.


----------



## aimze

Big baby dust thoughts with you bbblues....really hoping for the most amazing news for the 3 of you xx


----------



## hmommy219

Aimze, great report!
Bblues, that would definitely be a great fathers day present! 
August, great news on your retrieval. Now the waiting game begins!!


----------



## aimze

Thank hmommy....

Oculi good luck for beta tomorrow...how many days will u b? X


----------



## Oculi83

Aimze, that's awesome! :D

I'm at the clinic now waiting for my turn. Eek! Do you know the jeopardy song? I don't know why but for some reason it keeps playing in my head.


----------



## aimze

lol bless ya...when will u get the result? x


----------



## Oculi83

I should get a call in about 2 hours. Aaaaaahhh... I'm so scared!


----------



## Oculi83

Ok, just got the call! Lol!
My beta is 570.


----------



## aimze

wow that was quick! amazin number! how many days past transfer r u?x


----------



## Oculi83

Yeah, that was super quick!
I'm 15dp2dt. She said anything over 200 is great at this stage so, I'm feeling a bit more reassured. But I know I'm still not out of the woods yet. How am I gonna survive the next 2 months?


----------



## aimze

Oculi i totally getcha...The next two months are crucial...Do you get an early scan? 
Im still peeing everyday to check the line gets darker!! x


----------



## Oculi83

Aimze, I have no idea. They asked me to go back to the clinic later and collect some meds and I guess that's when they'll let me know when I have to go back for another blood test and ultrasound.Will update as soon as I know more.
I'm very tempted to POAS every day as well but I'll go bankrupt if I do.
When is your next beta?


----------



## aimze

We dont have betas as standard @ my clinic...i was naughty an went to my GP...As long as the 3 more sticks & 1 digi over the weekend continue i call the clinic Monday & they book me for a scan in about 3 weeks...3 long weeks!!

x


----------



## Oculi83

Oh goodness! I hope I can get an ultrasound in a week or two. 3 weeks would kill me.


----------



## aimze

Yup I'm going to be one paranoid mess...

Hmommy how's it being pupo with triplets?

DanDan how you hanging in there till Otd?

Stacer is it ER today?

Kpkj any symptoms yet?

Babs when are you due to test?

August how's the waiting going? 

Sandy hope you're ok Hun, will you do another ivf? 

Mrsjenny really hope you're doing ok? Lots of love your way!

Soph just one more week for you!! So close!

Bbblues! How exciting today is the day...really hope it goes well and you post a good number later xxxx


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Oculi :wohoo:

Aimze, great news beta is rising :happydance: and yes i will be doing another IVF got another 2 fully funded cycles through the NHS so just going to enjoy the next couple of weeks before the roller coaster ride starts all over again 

Good luck to those who have beta's today and hope everyone else is well :hugs: xx


----------



## aimze

Sandy thats great that you have another two rounds! 

I have my fingers very tightly crossed for you! 

x


----------



## pcsoph2890

wow Sandy - 2 more funded cycles thats amazing. Aimz and i only have one funded full cycle and able to use whatever was frozen in Nottingham. Least they will be able to look at your past results and alter things for you to tweak things! Are you going to donate again?

Oculi - thats amazing news..... 

Can't ait to hear everyones news later re ER, ET and counts etc.

Only one week to go - yes, it seems to have taken forever these past few weeks. Just desperate to see something in there. 
Gonna have to go and get some new bras today fro M&S - honestly spilling over is an understatement!! Just a couple of cheapish ones to tie me over for a few weeks.


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah it's been great to be able to get the funded cycles from the NHS we origianlly got 3 to start with and then the clinic are funding a 4th one if needed for donating the eggs to research so used to already and got 2 left. Not sure whether the clinic allow you to donate more than once in exchange for a cycle xx


----------



## Oculi83

Sandy, thank you! That's great that you can do another 2 more funded cycles!!:D When will you start your next IVF cycle? :)

pcsoph, thank you! :hugs: let's hope those little beans are gonna stick with us for the next 9 months.


----------



## Sandy83

think it will be beginning of august before i start again xx


----------



## Oculi83

Sandy, that's good! At least you'll get a break from it all for a while before starting all over again! :)

Btw.. assuming I'll make it to the second trimester, does anyone know if long-distance flights (~13h) are ok? I promised a very good friend of mine that I'll attend her wedding in late August.


----------



## aimze

Oculi I think you'll be fine August  As long as the pregnancy is healthy you can fly till pretty late...

I wish there was a little window to the womb where you can see everythings ok, although this early there would be nothing to see!

Bblues patiently awaiting your beta results hun! x


----------



## Lucinda7981

Congrats Oculi on the awesome beta!!!


----------



## bbblues

Just got back from dr. Just waiting for my call.


----------



## Oculi83

Aimze, I hope so. I haven't booked the flight yet. Just in case.
Yeah, I know what you mean. Ayer the ET I told dh that I wish they would have attached a tiny camera to the embies

Lucinda, thank you!!!:D :hugs: you'll be following me real soon. I'm sure of that!

Bbb, fingers crossed!


----------



## aimze

Bblues when will you hear? 

Rooting for you! x


----------



## bbblues

Not sure. It all depends how busy the office was today. Hopefully soon since I went in so early. This wait is killer.


----------



## BabsTTC

Oculi - That is an amazing beta!! Yay ....

bbblues - good luck sweetie! Hopefully it will be a lovely father's gift 

Aimze - yur beta is rising so well ...yay!! 

Sandy - So gald to hear abt yur funded cycles! Take some time off, de-stress and then be back with full force...We all are rooting for you ...

pcsoph - you will be able to see your bean/s pretty soon ...yay!!!

stacergirl - good luck with ER today!! Thinking abt u ...

kpkj - congrats!! are you going for a second beta? 

august - yay for 10 eggs ....have u heard the fertilization report? good luck sweetie and rest up!

I am officially done with my 36 hrs of rest post ET. Hubs took good care of me. I am walking around the house today but still taking it easy. Embryologist called yesterday - they were able to freeze 5 embryo's :happydance:
I will be able to resist testing till sunday- as hubs will keep me company. But after that it will be tough. I think I will test on Wednesday 7dp5dt. What do u gals think? My RE has beta scheduled for 9dp5dt - thank god! 

I have these thoughts creeping in my mind! That my body won't know what to do with these embryo's , that my body with reject them. Why should I trust my body now, when it has not done what it should be doing from last 2 yrs!! Do you gals have similar doubts? I am listening to meditation music and trying to keep these thoughts at bay, but they still creep up sometime! :shrug:


----------



## aimze

Ahhhhh I saw you added something an my heart jumped! I really feel your wait hun, its absolutely awful!!! 

We're the same, 9dp5dt? You have Betas done really early, most people are 12-14 days? I guess we're now on bang on two weeks from ER though so for most people like 14-16DPO...x


----------



## aimze

Babs I totally feel you!!! 

I think Wednesday 7dp you should know something, I've been having faint ones since 5d but to be honest its just been a massive worry waiting for them to get darker...If you start @ 7p it will be a nicer faint positive for you as oppossed to a tiny shadow line!! Good luck!

x


----------



## bbblues

Well ladies put me down for a BFP!!! I'm still in shock. I am full on waterworks lol. Told my hubby Happy early Father's Day. He kissed my belly a hundred times. Nurse said my beta is 180 she said its a great first number. I go back Monday to retest. You ladies are the best sound board a girl could have xo


----------



## StayHopeful

Congratulations, bbblues!!!!


----------



## aimze

yay thts amazing news!! high beta for 9d too!!! wooop! x


----------



## stacergirl

Bblues!!!!!! So very excited for you! Congrats!!!! Yay!!

Occuli-congrats as we'll! Love hearing these bfps!!!

Babs-your body will know exactly what to do with the embryo!!! I get where you're coming from with those thoughts, but stay positive!! Tell yourself that negative thoughts run through your body without effecting you over and over!!! We're here for you!! And your thoughts are probably very normal. 

Sandy-thankful you can try ivf again and especially that they will fund it for you. I think it was Aimze that said 8/10 women get pregnant within 3 ivfs. Fx for you

Lucinda-glad you're still hanging around. We can't wait for you to get started again and get that BFP that you deserve! 

Hmommy, how you doing? 

Hope everyone else is well!! Sorry if I missed you, on my phone. 

Afm I just woke up from a 4 hour nap after my ER this morning. Everything went great. Said there were only 6 follicles (when originally they thought7) but that every follicle had an egg so they got 6. (see hmommy, right there with you!!) I'm happy with that though. Timorrow I'll get my report. My ET is either Monday or we'd. And my OTD is July 1!!! It's 17 days after the ER. I told my dh I want to test the sat before that since that's a Monday. But he said what if it's a negative and you cry your eyes out all weekend hen the blood test says positive. Lol but we got some time to decide for sure. He got home at 10pm last night, we went in at 645 this morning and he's already back at work at 11 this morning. Well, I'm hoping for a good fertility report!!!! 

Btw-were you ladies prescribed any antibiotics to take after ER? I'm taking zpack and something else. I start prog injections tonight and the nurse drew circles on me so dh would know where to go! Lol 

Thinking of you ladies.


----------



## Kpkj

Bad news ladies...first beta was 104 and today it was only 160. They want at least a 70% increase and mine was a little less than 60. Gotta go back Sunday for another test. Pretty upset but the nurse said there is a better chance of it being ok than not. I was not expecting this at all


----------



## aimze

kpkj i kno they like a 50% increase every 48-74 hours so hopefully monday goes to over 400ish. really hope they go ok hun x


----------



## Lucinda7981

Bblues congrats on your high beta!!!! 
Stacergirl to answer your question ...yes I was given antibiotics after transfer!
AFM transfer was yesterday (FET) of 1 embie and I'm currently waiting for beta next wk :/


----------



## hmommy219

bbblues, YEY!!!!!!!!! Your post put a lump in my throat! So happy for you. xox

Stacer, 6 eggs, OK, here we go: now for the waiting game! Hope you get a great report tomorrow!!! 

kpkj, positive thinking... and we're all keeping our fingers crossed for you. xo

AFM, just laying around all day being very lazy :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Kpkj I hope your beta continues to rise ;)


----------



## aimze

Yay for bring pupo lucinda!

So ladies I'm still bloody Poas...today's worried me, at first glance it looked lighter but in actual daylight it's a smidgen darker...

I'm 10dp5dt...when does the risk of a chemical go away? I'm technically like over 15days ovulation a for normal people chemicals don't occur after your period is due.

Xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Oh girls I'm so chuffed for everyone!!!! Even enough those who didn't get a bfp... it's still Good that you have cycles and options to take you further!

Bought some god awful bras yesterday. Got fitted gone up a size already. Just couldn't bear the underwired ones any more. Now I have 4 total support no movement whatsoever thick strapped granny bras. My God they are so comfy!!!! Had to sleep in one last night as boobs so painful last night!!!!!


----------



## aimze

yay to being comfy soph! im spilling out mine but no soreness...id love some reasuring boob ache lol x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Believe m you don't they hurt so much. I always got sore boobs before af came. This is worse! 
Plus today I'm so tired. We t to bed early last night, got up at 10am now could just fall asleep again! I'm going to cu up with one of my cats on the sofa and have a nap!

I think af should've showed by now so taking that as a good sign.

Yesterday at work I was speaking to this chap he told me that his wife had bmi of 32 so had to go private, and she miscarried at 8 weeks. His solicitor had iui on 1st attempt successful. I told them so far I'm successful. Then the girl I was with her sister going through it too. Just makes you think there is a he'll of a lot more people going through it than you would ever know!!!!!


----------



## aimze

Yea there are a lot of people an I'm really not ashamed were "infertile" an think we shouldn't have to keep it a secret or be worried bout it.

My aunty knows we went through ivf an refuses to talk to me about it because she believes we're defying god...I mean come on, what's she going to do when the babies here!?

I'm feeling better now, I just seem to always have a rubbish morning when I do the test I'm sure it's going to be lighter but as you can see its defo darker...

What does everyone have planned this weekend? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## augustluvers

Morning girls! I just got a call that I'm scheduled for a day 3 transfer tomorrow at 12:25pm. I felt my stomach sink as I had a 3dy transfer in December that didn't work! I asked the nurse if everything was ok with the 9 embryos, she said they are all great quality and ill get a call tomorrow morning if they decide to take me to a day 5 transfer. I'm trying to stay positive but I just want to cry. I know it's foolish and dumb but I swear its the hormones 

On another note I can't wait to finish the Medrol! I gag just thinking about it. And I actually threw up after taking it this morning. I just can't stomach it!


----------



## hmommy219

pcsoph2890 said:


> Oh girls I'm so chuffed for everyone!!!! Even enough those who didn't get a bfp... it's still Good that you have cycles and options to take you further!
> 
> Bought some god awful bras yesterday. Got fitted gone up a size already. Just couldn't bear the underwired ones any more. Now I have 4 total support no movement whatsoever thick strapped granny bras. My God they are so comfy!!!! Had to sleep in one last night as boobs so painful last night!!!!!

Lol...gotta love the granny bras!


----------



## hmommy219

August, I did a day three transfer too and was a little concerned but the way I see it is your doc is doing what they think will be the best situation for you so chin up hon and best of luck xo


----------



## pcsoph2890

As hommy said the drs know what will and won't work. The best Place For the eggs is inside you. They wouldn't do it if it didn't work!

Aimez - tests looking good!


----------



## BabsTTC

August - I am with you on the Medrol! I hated that stuff. The after taste is horrible and stays with you for a long time. My hubs gave me trick- fill your mouth with juice (any juice-less acidic if possible), coat your tongue completely with it. Put Medrol in your mouth and sip on some more juice to swallow it. It worked great for me!

No update from me. I am 3dp5dt and feel nothing. Too early to test. So just waiting it out. At home. Bored. Not doing anything. At all. Hate TWW!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Babs we all feel you this tww is breakfasts you know something was put there...


----------



## Oculi83

Bbb, congratulations! :D

Stacergirl, thank you! I had to take antibiotics, too after ER. :)

Kpkj, don't worry too much about the beta numbers. Some women have very high levels and some very low levels throughout their pregnancy and still deliver healthy babies! What matters more is the first and subsequent ultrasound scans.

Lucinda, yay for being PUPO! this will be your month! :D

Aimze, sorry, but what your aunt said is so ridiculous!!!

August, in my clinic It's standard to do day 2 transfers. So, even earlier than yours. I got a day 2 transfer as well and am pregnant now! ;) so, don't worry.

AFM, I'm still cramping. One good thing is that I can switch to oral progesterone pills on Monday. Hate the suppositories. Yucks!


----------



## hmommy219

Ladies, are any of you experiencing bloating after transfer? I'm wondering if it's the progesterone shots? I feel 6 months preggers already! Lol.. also, anyone doing v-dot patches? 

Stacer, fertilization report come in yet? 

Thinking of everyone :)


----------



## augustluvers

Stacer I'm taking anti biotics as well sine the day before ER today is my last day on them


----------



## aimze

Hmommy I was super bloated until about 5dp...

Oculi I'm so jealous your swoping to oral progesterone...it's so yucky! Every time a blob comes out I think I'm bleeding! Reminds me, must order some more next week!

Kpkj best of luck tomorrow...will you get the results quickly? X


----------



## augustluvers

Aimze ~ that's so weird that your progesterone cream is coming out in globs... I was told to take mine at night before bed time. I decided at 10:30pm as that is that time that I'm usually in bed ready to sleep. Last night was my first night and I have yet to feel anything come out. I often feel went but there is never anything there. I was told to place the skinny part all the way in until my finger's touch my skin and then I input the cream. 

Also, I'm 2 days past ER and everytime I wipe, I see a hint of spotting, not much but still there


----------



## stacergirl

i dropped my progrsterone oil vial and it broke all over the floor before my injection tonight. I freaked out and started crying. Then called doc and he advised me to use the vaginal gel until I can get some tomorrow. So frustrating though.


----------



## augustluvers

stacergirl said:


> i dropped my progrsterone oil vial and it broke all over the floor before my injection tonight. I freaked out and started crying. Then called doc and he advised me to use the vaginal gel until I can get some tomorrow. So frustrating though.

Oh no I'm so sorry that happened to you. Did you have any vaginal gel at home?

When do you plan on having your transfer? 

I'm excited for tomorrow, my transfer, the way I look at it is that either way or day if its meant to be it will be :)


----------



## aimze

oh no stacer!! Gosh i bet you were gutted when it smashed, evertything is more intense with hormines too!!

Augsust I do 1 cyclogest pesserie at bedtime which doesnt come out, then one cyclogest @ 6am that comes out throughout the am! ive heard the back passage doesnt leak but im not sure im ready for that lol!! Best of luck for transfer hun!!

x


----------



## Oculi83

aimze, haha.. same here. Every time I feel something's coming out I run to the toilet just to make sure I'm not bleeding. Can't wait til Monday!!

stacergirl, oh no!! How soon can you get a new one?


----------



## stacergirl

Luncina-that was super fast! Best of luck to you!!!

Kpkj-thinking of you. let us know when you know more.

August-best of luck today on your transfer. hope everything went well and you get a sticky bean!!

Hope everyone else is doing good! 

Yeah I was so upset about breaking the progesterone bottle, dh didn't understand why I was so upset...its just the point of the matter that I got this far and then broke the bottle. ugh. So I called the doctors office and the doctor on call advised me to take the crinone last night...then today they called and are giving me a vial of progesterone on loan so I went and picked that up. Not really sure what "loan" means though, I only need about 4 more injections so by the time I call my pharmacy and get one shipped to me on Tuesday, I will only need 1 more day of injections. But whatever. I'm just thankful to have some! 

yesterday I got my fertility report and 4 of the 6 eggs were fertilized. I'm pretty happy with that number. I was hoping for a call today on an update, but nothing yet... so tomorrow morning I"ll get the call for either a tomorrow afternoon transfer or a Wednesday afternoon transfer. Really irritated that they are waiting until the last minute to tell me but I guess that is the way it is....I jus really hope DH can make it there. Its is first week back at work from being gone. :( 
I'm trying to put some plans together with the DH regarding the pregnancy test date. I took the day off (July 1st) but he doesn't think he wants to because we are testing over the weekend (just to take away some of the sting). Which I guess would be fine, so then I was trying to go away for the night we were going to test and test there that way if it was a positive we could celebrate, and if it wasn't we could at least be away by the ocean for some reflection time. He said no because were planning a vacation in August for my birthday. ugh, I really need to learn how to persuade these men! LOL


----------



## aimze

Stacer that's good about your lil embreyos! Not long till you're pupo...

August did transfer go well?

Kpkj thinking of you x


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, great report..4 fertilized is awesome! :thumbup: I like your idea about going away the day of testing. I'm actually looking at possible cruises if we aren't successful as a way to get away..:coffee: 

This wait is excruciating. Today I was feeling really pessimistic:nope: I guess I'm just not used to success when it comes to all things fertile, but it comes in waves. 

Hope you're all doing well today. :flower:


----------



## augustluvers

Stacer ~ great fertilization report! Are you scheduled for a day 3 transfer? I'm also testing out my trigger and testing before the blood test, in hopes that it takes the sting away if it's not a successful cycle. I remember booking a cruise for February, my IVF/IUI was in December. It was nice to get away after a failed cycle. But hopefully we won't need that and we get out much deserved BFPS! I believe you are only one day behind me. :hugs:

As for my transfer today ~ I was scheduled for 12:45pm but I got a call that the doctor was in traffic :wacko: so I got pushed back two hours. I went and had lunch with the husband and I felt really calm and relaxed by the time of the transfer. We transferred 3 embryo's. My Center grades them from 1-5 (5 being the best). I transfered a 5, 4, & 3 (a 8-cell, 7-cell and 9-cell). OTD is June 28th, but like I said, I'm testing throughout.


----------



## hmommy219

augustluvers said:


> Stacer ~ great fertilization report! Are you scheduled for a day 3 transfer? I'm also testing out my trigger and testing before the blood test, in hopes that it takes the sting away if it's not a successful cycle. I remember booking a cruise for February, my IVF/IUI was in December. It was nice to get away after a failed cycle. But hopefully we won't need that and we get out much deserved BFPS! I believe you are only one day behind me. :hugs:
> 
> As for my transfer today ~ I was scheduled for 12:45pm but I got a call that the doctor was in traffic :wacko: so I got pushed back two hours. I went and had lunch with the husband and I felt really calm and relaxed by the time of the transfer. We transferred 3 embryo's. My Center grades them from 1-5 (5 being the best). I transfered a 5, 4, & 3 (a 8-cell, 7-cell and 9-cell). OTD is June 28th, but like I said, I'm testing throughout.

Triplets!! :winkwink:


----------



## augustluvers

hmommy219 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Stacer ~ great fertilization report! Are you scheduled for a day 3 transfer? I'm also testing out my trigger and testing before the blood test, in hopes that it takes the sting away if it's not a successful cycle. I remember booking a cruise for February, my IVF/IUI was in December. It was nice to get away after a failed cycle. But hopefully we won't need that and we get out much deserved BFPS! I believe you are only one day behind me. :hugs:
> 
> As for my transfer today ~ I was scheduled for 12:45pm but I got a call that the doctor was in traffic :wacko: so I got pushed back two hours. I went and had lunch with the husband and I felt really calm and relaxed by the time of the transfer. We transferred 3 embryo's. My Center grades them from 1-5 (5 being the best). I transfered a 5, 4, & 3 (a 8-cell, 7-cell and 9-cell). OTD is June 28th, but like I said, I'm testing throughout.
> 
> Triplets!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

OMG I just realized that you too transfered a 7, 8, & 9 cell at 3 Day! :hugs:

When's your OTD?

I see in your signature that you are avoiding coffee... my FS told me I didn't need to stop my coffee, since I drink more milk in it then coffee :haha: but he did tell me today that a cup of coffee after Er and ET is good to keep the bloat away. Odd :wacko: I thought he was crazy but I'm kinda happy about not having to avoid it lol


----------



## hmommy219

Yes, you and I are in the same boat :) I test June 25 and still debating whether to test at home before. Are you?? I felt happy about transferring 3. my biggest fear was that we wouldn't have any that would make it so dh and I were thrilled. Now we're just praying that one sticks :) this wait is brutal though.

Oh, and I wish I would have known about the coffee thing because man was I bloated! Lol...


----------



## augustluvers

hmommy219 said:


> Yes, you and I are in the same boat :) I test June 25 and still debating whether to test at home before. Are you?? I felt happy about transferring 3. my biggest fear was that we wouldn't have any that would make it so dh and I were thrilled. Now we're just praying that one sticks :) this wait is brutal though.
> 
> Oh, and I wish I would have known about the coffee thing because man was I bloated! Lol...

Well I am testing out my trigger shot, and I'll probably continue to test just to avoid such a blow if the blood test is negative. I'm working on the day of my OTD, so I just want to be somewhat prepared. 

I was happy about putting back 3, I feel like this way we know we did all we can so that at least one would take. 

You're only 3 days ahead of me then. My OTD is the 28th.


----------



## stacergirl

August hmommy and babs-were going to be busy at the end of June testing. I think babs had ER just before hmommy, and hmommy tests is the 25, August is the 28 and I'm July 1st. Babs when is yours? 

August, hmommy-you girls are super brave about putting 3 back. I don't think I could do it. We're pretty set on 2. I'm hoping for twins though just because then if my frozen embies don't make it (implying that I'll even have some), then I'll have my 2!! But we will see! I'll know tomorrow morning if it's a 3 day or 5 day (5 day would be Wednesday). Are you ladies ok with triplets if they were too happen?

I just noticed that even though we have some bfps on this site, no one really knows if they're having more than one baby...anyone hoping or expecting for more?? 

I can't imagine the 2ww, I'm already dreading it. I mean dh and I are finding it odd that we have 4 potential babies at our doc office! Lol it will be weird when they're inside of me!! and I'm sure I'll be having pessimistic thoughts as well but try and stay positive! This has got to work!! 

How's everyone else doing??!


----------



## aimze

August yay to.pupo with triplets!

I think most of the bfps are a single transfer? unless they split to identical which isnt unheard of...

The tww is just awful, but then there is the next tww to your scan...well mines 3weeks but ive chosen an extra week to wait!

Lots of testing happening in 10days then!! Next wave of bfps here we come!

x


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all well :hugs:

Sounds like things are really moving along and hope those who are in the 2ww are coping well not long now. 

Aimze, do you have another beta or scan this week? xx


----------



## aimze

Hey Sandy, how you doing?

No more betas or even pregnancy tests,.im going to chill out now! Scan isnt till 10th July which seems a lifetime away!!

x


----------



## Sandy83

God 10th july! do they not get you in for any tests between that? xx


----------



## aimze

Nope...Just got to hope all is ok but i dont think i'll allow myself to get excited till 10th July anyway...Maybe a lil bit ;-) x


----------



## Sandy83

Thats seems really strange! Not that I'm wanting to tempt fate or anything for you but what would happen if you were to have a chemical or eptopic how would they know this as these are normally confirmed through you beta testing? 

I would get a little excited make the most of it! xx


----------



## aimze

I *think* with chemicals you bleed even though on progesterone & hopefully you'd experience a lot of pain so you'd kno ectopic...

I thought about booking an earlier one but you cant see a lot whereas i'll be 7+5 so should have a .5 inch bean there! 

x


----------



## Sandy83

Ah well hope the wait flies over for you :hugs: xx


----------



## aimze

Thanks Sandy, I guess in the grand scheme 3 weeks isnt long...It just flipping feels a long time, I think give me a week-10days an I will have settled down the nerves so should be more relaxed...

x


----------



## hmommy219

August, hmommy-you girls are super brave about putting 3 back. I don't think I could do it. We're pretty set on 2. I'm hoping for twins though just because then if my frozen embies don't make it (implying that I'll even have some), then I'll have my 2!! But we will see! I'll know tomorrow morning if it's a 3 day or 5 day (5 day would be Wednesday). Are you ladies ok with triplets if they were too happen?

Stacer, I hear you, but I figured, I'm just praying that ONE sticks, never mind the idea that all of a sudden, I'm super fertile and all three snuggle in! Lol... The Dr. just recommended putting all three in due to my age. If we had twins, I'd be thrilled, but triplets is just too optimistic for my personality... :wacko:


----------



## aimze

Hmommy how you feeling? how many days past transfer are you? x


----------



## augustluvers

Hmommy ~ I can't take it back now so I'm going to have to be ok with triplets :rofl: But I do't believe all three will take. To be honest I felt like my FS wasn't confident that any of the three would take. So I have to be the positive one now and say at least one needs to take lol 

I was just watching "Make Room for Multiples" and it was a lady who transferred 3 fair embryos on a day 3 transfer. only two embryo's took but one split into identical twins! :wacko:


----------



## stacergirl

Quick update, sorry for no personals! Going in today for a 3 day transfer!! Nervous! Appt is at 1130 wish me luck!


----------



## augustluvers

stacergirl said:


> Quick update, sorry for no personals! Going in today for a 3 day transfer!! Nervous! Appt is at 1130 wish me luck!

Good luck Stacer!!!! Keeping you in my prayers! Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

stacergirl said:


> Quick update, sorry for no personals! Going in today for a 3 day transfer!! Nervous! Appt is at 1130 wish me luck!

Best of luck!!!!


----------



## aimze

Yay stacer!! Good luck! x


----------



## Kpkj

Good luck Stacer! I thought the transfer was very easy and a cool experience!

Congrats Hmommy and August! I was pretty set on not testing before my otd. In my mind, I didn't want to see a negative with my own eyes. I thought it would be easier to hear over the phone! I know I'm in the minority there!

I got my third beta back and it was 314! So I went 104, 160, 314! The nurse was very happy and said I am right where I should be! Thank God! That little scare on the second one was not fun! Now, I wait for an ultrasound on July 1st! I think I am technically 4 weeks pregnant if the count starts the first day of my cycle bc that was may 17th.


----------



## aimze

KPKJ YAYYYYY! I am SO pleased for you that it came back up! 

I don't know how to work out how far gone you are?? I've gone two weeks from ER + 2 weeks that they add to standard pregnancies making me 4W3D? Would you guys agree?? 

There is an IVF calculator on Google I used which asks you for ER date so pretty helpful..I'm @ work but if you google IVF CALCULATOR DUE DATE it tells you..

x


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> Quick update, sorry for no personals! Going in today for a 3 day transfer!! Nervous! Appt is at 1130 wish me luck!

Woo hoo!!! Good luck :)


----------



## hmommy219

Kpkj said:


> Good luck Stacer! I thought the transfer was very easy and a cool experience!
> 
> Congrats Hmommy and August! I was pretty set on not testing before my otd. In my mind, I didn't want to see a negative with my own eyes. I thought it would be easier to hear over the phone! I know I'm in the minority there!
> 
> I got my third beta back and it was 314! So I went 104, 160, 314! The nurse was very happy and said I am right where I should be! Thank God! That little scare on the second one was not fun! Now, I wait for an ultrasound on July 1st! I think I am technically 4 weeks pregnant if the count starts the first day of my cycle bc that was may 17th.

Awesome news!!!! :)


----------



## hmommy219

aimze said:


> Hmommy how you feeling? how many days past transfer are you? x

5 days past transfer and ventured out today to run errands (was lounging around the house being way too cautious for the past 4 days) :wacko:

To be honest, I'm pretty much feeling premenstrual..bloated, minor cramps here and there, and irritable. How did you feel in the tww?


----------



## aimze

exactly the same a you'v just put...emotional an tired mainly tho...

I think my first pregnancy sign was super sensitive nose & pert fuller boobies!!

x


----------



## augustluvers

Kpkj ~ Your beta's sound amazing! Congrats! My FS counts from the day of retrieval... like Aimze said, there is an IVF calculator on google =) I'm working on the day of my OTD, so I'd like to not break down like I did back in December if it's negative. :wacko:

Hmommy ~ I stayed in bed all day yesterday after my transfer. Today I'm moving around in the house. I have 3 - 7 week old puppies that need tending to :rofl: But I'm being extra cautious and no bending or going up and down stairs. I'm sitting up right now. My FS said to make sure to move about to get the blood flowing through your body. I just feel so entirely normal :shrug: I don't go back to work until Friday morning. So I'll be doing a lot of lounging in the home. 

Stacer ~ How did you make out with the transfer?


----------



## bbblues

Good luck stacer

Good luck ladies who are so close to you BFPs

Just had my second beta done. Today's was 613!! They wanted it between 400-500. And next Tuesday is my first pregnancy sono. They just want to make sure things are growing in the right spot. This is still so surreal. I can't wait for that little heart beat so I can tell my daughter


----------



## augustluvers

bbblues said:


> Good luck stacer
> 
> Good luck ladies who are so close to you BFPs
> 
> Just had my second beta done. Today's was 613!! They wanted it between 400-500. And next Tuesday is my first pregnancy sono. They just want to make sure things are growing in the right spot. This is still so surreal. I can't wait for that little heart beat so I can tell my daughter

Wow congrats Bbblues! :happydance: Sounds like you are doing well! Can't wait for your sono!


----------



## stacergirl

Im Feeling sooo excited for you ladies for these good beta posts! Congrats Kpkj and bblues! Yay! 

Hmommy-hoping the embies are settling in! Don't worry about no symptoms! 

August-glad you're moving about today, my fs did say to move around as well, just light activity. Although I'm going to lay around today!! 

I just got home about an hour ago and today we transferred 2-8 cell embryos. They were apparently 0-15% fragmentation so that is good! The whole transfer was a bit nerve wrenching to me. I really wish dh could've been in the room with me holding my hand. He did get to see the entire process on the tv screen though even though he had no idea what he was looking at. The staff was awesome. The doc even hugged me. Apparently we only had 3 fertilized and not 4 (the nurse miscalculated?). The fs recommended transferring 2 bc they were very similar in growth, but that's what we wanted anyway. So we have one still growing, it was less cells though and one grade less. So we may not have any to freeze either. Therefore I'm hoping these take!!! Both to be exact! ESP with the low amh as a factor, it would hurt to only be able to have 1 (implying only 1 took and none froze) and not have enough eggs to even try ivf again. But at this point, I'm not being greedy, ill be extremely thankful for 1 healthy baby!! The otd is exactly 2 weeks from today, this is going to be torturous!!! Lol


----------



## Nanina

Hi all, just looking for some positive stories. My egg retrieval was in May...30 eggs and 23 fertilized with ICSI. We opted to do PGD and ended up with 13 blasts. My RE decided to freeze all as I was a bit over stimulated. Anyhow, we transfered 2 "beautiful" (according to the embryologist) blasts on Friday. I am now going crazy and over analyzing everything!


----------



## stacergirl

augustluvers said:


> Hmommy ~ I can't take it back now so I'm going to have to be ok with triplets :rofl: But I do't believe all three will take. To be honest I felt like my FS wasn't confident that any of the three would take. So I have to be the positive one now and say at least one needs to take lol
> 
> I was just watching "Make Room for Multiples" and it was a lady who transferred 3 fair embryos on a day 3 transfer. only two embryo's took but one split into identical twins! :wacko:

I could slap your fs, not being confident that any will take. They better take!!! I'll be positive with you!!! That's all we have at this point, we tried everything that we could!!! 
And I did read you could get triplets from 2 embryos as well!! I'll take whatever i can get at this point, even though triples would be difficult, but as long as they're healthy!!! I'm sure you feel the same! :)


----------



## stacergirl

Hi nanina, welcome. I think that's pretty common. I just started my tww today, and already have extra special radars focused on what's going on down there!! We're here for you. When's your testing date? Fx for you!!


----------



## hmommy219

bbblues said:


> Good luck stacer
> 
> Good luck ladies who are so close to you BFPs
> 
> Just had my second beta done. Today's was 613!! They wanted it between 400-500. And next Tuesday is my first pregnancy sono. They just want to make sure things are growing in the right spot. This is still so surreal. I can't wait for that little heart beat so I can tell my daughter

Amazing news!!


----------



## Nanina

Thanks, Stacergirl! My first blood test is on Monday, the 24th. Fx for us all :)


----------



## BabsTTC

Stacer - Welcome to Tww! I am glad your transfer went well...

Nanina - Welcome on board! By beta is scheduled for 21st June..eeekkkk

bblues - so happy abt your second beta!

kpkj - glad your 3rd beta was good and now you can relax a bit!

augustlover- keep us posted with yur tetsing!

hmommy, amize, sandy, oculi - how r u grild doing?

Today is 5dp5dt. And I have few symptoms that could be pregnancy related but could also be due to progesterone pills. But I have back ache - which I always get 3-4 days before AF. I have also been getting this digging feeling on the felt side of my uterus, but i have had that in the past (which made me all excited in the past thinking its implantation happening) but those cycles have been BFN. I am not peeing more than usual (in any I am peeing less than after retrieval), I am less bloated than after retrieval. The only thing different is that I can't seem to tolerate coffee any more and I have been having just a few sips and throwing the rest. Today I did not even make one! But then I have been losing interest in coffee since retrieval - so I attribute this to progesterone pills. I feel like eating salty greasy stuff - but then again this has been since retrieval - so again attribute this to progesterone pills.

So ladies basically - nothing that indicated a BFP. there are so many ppl who get BFP on 5dp5dt. But I don't have the courage to test. Please keep me sane!!


----------



## hmommy219

Babs, I hear you..I'm not sure I have the courage to test early either. As for symptoms..for me, it's just like typical premenstrual stuff. I promised myself not to symptom spot but of course I am!! :) thinking of you and praying for everyone's bfps!!


----------



## stacergirl

Nanina-only 1 week to go! Hang in there!! Are you going to test early? 

Babs, you are too cute with your symptoms! Im sure its so hard not to symptom spot!! Hang in there, your otd is so soon!!! 

Hmommy-hope you're hanging in there too! 

What are you ladies doing to keep yourself busy during the 2ww? I need some ideas. All I want to think about is baby names and painting the room upstairs for a nursery. But instead I baked a cake!! Hehe!! 

Also, so our periods won't come as expected because we're on progesterone, right or no? Mine would normally be due next week which is a week before otd so just wanted to be sure!


----------



## augustluvers

stacergirl~ I baked a cake today too! :rofl: Since I'm home I went out before my transfer and got some jigsaw puzzles, I'm a sucker for them. I'm also taking the time to catch up on all my favorite shows and cuddling with my puppies. I have an ipad and kindle but I haven't found interest in either of them! 

This weekend I'll be sewing some dance garments for a church, that should keep me busy Saturday and Sunday. Then I'm back to work on Monday which will keep me busy busy busy. lol 

Id also like to know what everyone else is doing!

PERIOD question ~ usually on progesterone you won't get your period until you stop the medication, since your on a higher dose of it then normal IUI and clomid cycles.


----------



## Oculi83

Stacergirl and august, haha.. guess what I did during my 2ww? ;) 

I don't have any more beta tests until my ultrasound on July 2.
Last Friday (OTD) I tested with a digital clearblue and got a 2-3 weeks (HCG 201-2000) and my beta came back 570.4. So, I thought since I won't be having any more betas I'll just calculate when it should be over 2000 (if it doubles every 2nd day, I should be over 2000 today). So, I tested again this morning and got a 3+ (HCG 2001++). just needed that as some sort of reassurance. I'm also starting to get headaches and sore boobs. Eek!


----------



## Nanina

Stacergirl, I think this will be the longest week of my life! I've also been wondering about progesterone and my period. It is due the 22nd, two days before my beta. 
August, I'm watching a lot of DVRd shows. I think I've watched 20 hours of programming since Friday!

I'm going to try and hold off on the testing at home. We did 4 rounds of IUI prior to this and I'm just trying to stay positive. What do you think you'll do?


----------



## Nanina

Babs, not testing early is so hard! I'm really trying to wait until my beta. I know this will be a long 5 days for you!


----------



## stacergirl

Oculi you're hilarious!!! I see where youre coming from on the calculations, i would totally do that, but Im not much of a tester. I think if I do test it will be the weekend before July 1. Don't want a false negative. I'm glad you're calculations we're right though! Hey if testing makes you happy and keeps you busy then have at it!! ;) 

August-how funny! I'm snuggling with my dog as I type!! You have 3 puppies? What kind? I net they're adorable but a handful! I need to get prating my sewing skills, good idea! :) I'm back to work tomorrow so that will be a distraction (but I'm sure I'll still frequent this site! Lol) 

Nanina- I'm not big on tv but lately trying to get into it since I can't really exercise! I hope I don't gain back the 7 lbs that I just lost. I'm not sure what it is but I just feel like eating a lot lately. Blaming it on the progesterone bc obviously way too early for anything else!! 

Thanks for the info about the progrsterone and AF. Dh asked when I was due and I have short cycles so I'm like geez that wouldn't make much sense to have beta a week after Af, if she did show?!


----------



## Oculi83

Stacergirl, well, that's it with testing for me. Doesn't make much sense to keep testing now as I'll always only get the 3+ from here onwards. Most ladies here get at least two betas to ease their minds. I only got one so, I needed something else to cling to. Lol! Now I just somehow have to survive the next two weeks. Bah.. those 2wws are seriously never-ending!


----------



## aimze

Oculi tell me about these never ending tww!! Then after scan the long slog to 12 weeks...I.did the same a you with the cleaveiw, got 2-3 yesterday day before otd which is today & im debating buying another to see 3+ but also thinking i might not...

Babs 6dp5dt now...You'rr good for not testing early...i was @ it all last week...Another sympton which can be related.to pregnancy hormones is I got SUPER horny around 5dp5dt...

AFM just plodding along, have enough progesterone till Friday & didnt dare order it before my otd so will order it tomorrow or i'll end up panicking iv ran out..Feeling an aversion to certain foods,.slight occasional back & boob ache an full boobies.so my work dresses are super tight & i feel exposed haha!!

So is it Babs closest to testing next? Im sure there is a big wave of testing @ the same time due? Good luck!

x


----------



## aimze

Quick questions ladies....I've been using boots own 'conception support' vitamins....Are these safe to continue or should I swop them? X


----------



## pcsoph2890

Can't see any issues taking those as it'll still have folic acid in them - worse case just take basic folic acid themselves!!

Boobs still massive and hurt like hell - in fact feel like bricks, weight, size and as though someone has smashed them on my boobs too!
Having a bit of a litgh head today. No queasyness, other symptoms - it's all about the boobs for me!

Re the progesterone and whether AF would come, ipersonally thought it would show her head regardless - but luckily for me she didn;t show!


----------



## aimze

Yea I think I might just go and get some bog standard folic acid...The standard boots pregnancy vits have ginger extract an things in which apparently help for morning sickness but so far none of that so all good...

Babs when are you testing  x


----------



## BabsTTC

I will be testing tomorrow (7dp5dt) FMU. Hubs thinks I should wait for my beta! Like I will listen to him .....grrrr


----------



## stacergirl

Best of luck babs!!!!!! Definitely keep us posted. Are you off work tomorrow? 

Aimze-I would get different ones, without ginger. While ginger is good for nausea, it is a category c medication, therefore I would only take it as prescribed when your nausea is really bad. You just need a multi vitamin with Folic acid. 

Pscoph-sorry your boobs are in so much pain, but I guess that's a good thing!! Hoping it subsides though!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Stacergirl I'm taking it as a good symptom, due to not having anything else.

Just had a wave of worry flood over me. Though omg what would happen if I miscarried after all this. Is there really something growing in there. Surely I cannot be lucky for it to work first time, why us when so many fail numerous times what happened with us that didn't happen with others?????

Just getting anxious and trying not to bond with it in case it all goes wrong!!! 

does anyone else have the same thoughts?????


----------



## aimze

Soph I think that all the time...what if I have a positive test but there is no baby in there? 

You only have till Friday & you'll be fine...I think it's the biggest worry getting over the first trimester...

What time Friday is your scan?

Babs so exciting you're testing tomorrow  yay good luck x


----------



## bbblues

Pcsoph I think it's all normal feelings. I think we can all breathe once we see that little heart beat. 

Aimze see if your office can prescribe you vitamins? My office gave me a three pack. One is omega 3 one is vitamin d (apparently my D was low) and a basic prenatal. Take them right before you go to bed. I did that with my daughter. I was so sick the first trimester with her. Had to go to the hospital for dehydration. Hopefully I won't be as bad with this one??


----------



## aimze

Bbblues they just recommend using folic acid so when I collect my progesterone I'll get some folic on its own...

How long are you ladies on progesterone for? I think mine works out about 8.5 weeks...Read a lot of people go through to 12 weeks xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Scan 11:30am


----------



## aimze

Soph I'm excited for u...our groups first scan! 

All the current bfp's were one embryo transfer weren't they? Oculi, soph, bbblues & kpkj? 

X


----------



## Kpkj

Aimze- I transferred 2 actually. One was top notch and the other was close. 

I had some leg pain today and they wanted me to come in to rule out a blood clot. I had a surprise u/s while there to check uterine lining which was good. He isn't worried about a clot at this point. I am so anxious to know if there are one or two nuggets growing in there. My betas point to just one but a lot of people say they aren't a great indicator of multiple. We shall see. Hopefully, I will know at my scan on July 1. I will be happy either way.


----------



## aimze

Your right kpkj betas don't indicate multiples..how exciting  

1st July isn't far @ all...how far will you be then? X


----------



## hmommy219

Ok ladies, I just found out from a friend of mine who used the same clinic and doc that the blood/pregnancy test is given to you in the morning and then you wait all day long for the results! I'm bumbed by this because I was picturing sitting in my docs cozy office, holding hands with hubby while he shares this life a altering news and I can either inappropriately hug and kiss my doc or cry on his shoulder (depending on the news). Now is that too much to ask?? :dohh:

Lol.... how anticlimactic to just get a late afternoon phone call. 

So....I wasn't going to test myself but now I figured, why wait for that? I'm biting the bullet and thinking of testing on Saturday. That'll be 10do3dt.:happydance:

What d'yall think? 

keeping you all in my prayers :flower:


----------



## Nanina

Soph, I feel the same way. I waiver between being really optimistic and then not wanting to get my hopes up. Pretty typical!

My office does the same with the beta. Are you going to just stay home that day? I don't think I want to be out in public and fall apart.


----------



## augustluvers

My fertility center calls anytime between noon and 3pm. Unfortunately I'll be at work, that is why I'm is testing the morning of with a home pregnancy test. This way if its negative I won't fall apart when they call me at work. 

kpkj ~ I'm glad you were seen and are doing ok :hugs:

I've been missing here today... woke up in a horrible mood and didn't want to bring my wrath on here :rofl: no really, I was so miserable all day! Don't know why. I'm also having pain in my left ovary area and I don't remember feeling this pain before. I'm going to call tomorrow and see if this is normal. 

:hi: to everyone, I pray you are all doing well :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

Yeah I'll be home that day thank God. I don't know girls, I think af is on her way...I just feel so crampy.. ugh....


----------



## Nanina

Hmommy, stay positive.


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-my clinic is the exact same way. I took the day off just for peace of mind as I'm sure I won't be able to focus regardless if I test the day before. So maybe set up a nice dinner/day with dh and take it the day before the actual beta? That way it's not too early but it's kind of private and sweet? My beta is on a Monday which is why I think I'm testing the day before just so I have to whole day to reflect/scream in shock!!! 

Cramping isn't a bad thing! I had a friend who's only Pregnancy symptom was that she was cramping really bad. She went to he doc bc thought something was wrong and she turned out to be pregnant! Keep your head up! Stay positive! The chance of conceiving natural every month is only 25%, and ivf is well over that!! As long as its a healthy embryo that implants, you're good to go!!! That's what my doc said. :) fx

KPkj-yay I'm glad you transferred 2 as well! Anxious to see if you'll get twins! 

August-hope you're in a better mood, I'm sure the pain is contributing to that. Give your doc a call and let us know. What day will you start testing out your hcg? 

Well we finally told 2 others that the transfer took place-only bc they asked. Will eventually tell mom n sister as well, just feels more personal at this phase. Other than that finished dhs cake tonight which turned out nice. Now I'll have to find a new project to start tomorrow. Im not a lounger unfortunately! 

Thinking of you all!! Baby dust!


----------



## aimze

Babs best of luck testing today...

Hope everyone is well?x


----------



## Lucinda7981

You guys I can't beleive this....OMG I don't know what to do with myself !!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## aimze

omg yay!! How many days pt are you?

woooohooooo x


----------



## Lucinda7981

aimze said:


> omg yay!! How many days pt are you?
> 
> woooohooooo x

I had a hatching blast transferred and I'm 6dp5dt.....I decided to use the digital this morning because I had the most faint line ever yest AM on a FRER so I said let me try digital this AM...beta is scheduled for tom. I was also given a HCG shot(5,000) which was out by 4dpt and I've been on estrace and progesterone. I was having jabbing pains when I sneeze yest and even had a speck of brown slimy discharge (sorry tmi)....so I just needed to know this am!


----------



## aimze

Ahhh Lucinda fab news  Looking forward to hearing about your Beta tomorrow...

This a lucky thread ladies....More BFP's to come I can feel it!

Fabulous Feb babies!

x


----------



## Oculi83

Lucindaaaaaaa! Omg!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS! :D I'm so happy for you! Finally!!


----------



## augustluvers

Lucinda ~ Congrats! :yipee: :hugs: 

Hmommy ~ When did you transfer? Don't lose hope hun... it's still early and cramping can be a good thing.


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda7981 said:


> You guys I can't beleive this....OMG I don't know what to do with myself !!!!!

Omg!! Yey!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbblues

Lucinda congrats!!! So exciting


----------



## Lucinda7981

Ill keep u guys posted on my beta tom....I am cautiously optimistic and in disbelief after my recent failed fresh cycle!!!!!


----------



## hmommy219

augustluvers said:


> Lucinda ~ Congrats! :yipee: :hugs:
> 
> Hmommy ~ When did you transfer? Don't lose hope hun... it's still early and cramping can be a good thing.

I transferred last week..Tuesday and it was a day three transfer.


----------



## Sandy83

congratulation Lucinda :wohoo: xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

hmommy219 said:


> Yeah I'll be home that day thank God. I don't know girls, I think af is on her way...I just feel so crampy.. ugh....

Just wanted to say that I've been feeling crampy since day after transfer and had jabbing pains yest whenever I would sneeze...I think you will be more than okay to test by sat...fingers crossed!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, lucinda!


----------



## BabsTTC

I knew today was going to be either the best day of my life or the worst!

I woke up around 3 am this morning wanting to pee. But wanted to wait. 3am is too early to test. By 4 am I had to go real bad. I closed the bathroom room door, peed on FRER and waited. 1 minute past. Nothing. I tried looking everywhere in that white window, could not see the second line. Where should the second line be? I have no idea, I have never seen one. Opened the instruction box, read it again, looked at my test again. I think I see something. Light pink. Really it that it. Naa ....my mid is playing tricks. another min passes by. Now I really see something. Its getting darker. And I am shaking. This is real. 

I put the test down. Went back to bed. Should I wake up Hubs. Poor guy he has been working late lately. Yesterday night he was working till 1 pm. I just hugged him. He moaned and hugged me back. 5 mins pass. Am I dreaming. That was really a line, right? Wake up again. Close the bathroom door, switch on the light, Yes it is there!! Nice and dark. :happydance:

Went back to bed. :sleep: could barley sleep. Decided to get get cosy with hubs and smile for next 2 hrs. Hubs got up around 6:15am, his usual time. Kissed me good morning. Went to the bathroom. I had kept the test next to the sink with a cute note. He came darting back to the bed and said "is that for real?" I just laughed and he gave me the best kiss ever. We laughed, smiled. He went back and looked at the test again. And asked me all sort of questions about false positives, stats etc etc ....he said he will believe it only when the doc says we indeed are pregnant, but he kept on hugging me and kissed my tummy before leaving for work. He left me with a list of instruction to do and not do. 

It was a happy day! A very happy day! And I thank god for it. I know its really early, but at least we saw a line for the first time in our lives. 

I am 7dp5dt today. My bets is on Friday, 9dp5dt.


----------



## BabsTTC

Congrats Lucinda!!

hmommy - I felt crampy as well. Still feel crampy. And I am bloated like anything!


----------



## aimze

omgoodness two bfp in two hours!! wow!!

Babs I love it...So chudffed  

Whose testing next?

x


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda7981 said:


> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll be home that day thank God. I don't know girls, I think af is on her way...I just feel so crampy.. ugh....
> 
> Just wanted to say that I've been feeling crampy since day after transfer and had jabbing pains yest whenever I would sneeze...I think you will be more than okay to test by sat...fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Thanks Lucinda, I don't mean to be pessimistic but I just felt so premenstrual yesterday. Ugh... congrats to you though..it's awesome to see the bfps rolling in on this thread!


----------



## Lucinda7981

BabsTTC said:


> Congrats Lucinda!!
> 
> hmommy - I felt crampy as well. Still feel crampy. And I am bloated like anything!

Congrats to you too!!!! That is how I felt this morning except that I had the words spelled out(yest in the am I thought I was seeing things with that faint line).....fingers crossed for a great beta for us both!


----------



## Lucinda7981

hmommy219 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll be home that day thank God. I don't know girls, I think af is on her way...I just feel so crampy.. ugh....
> 
> Just wanted to say that I've been feeling crampy since day after transfer and had jabbing pains yest whenever I would sneeze...I think you will be more than okay to test by sat...fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lucinda, I don't mean to be pessimistic but I just felt so premenstrual yesterday. Ugh... congrats to you though..it's awesome to see the bfps rolling in on this thread!Click to expand...

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Nanina

Lucinda, congratulations! Praying for awesome beta numbers. Keep us posted!


----------



## Nanina

Babs, that is so awesome...and super sweet that you let hubby find the test and note. I'm keeping positive thought for all of you with betas coming up. This is such an amazing thread. :)


----------



## stacergirl

Babs and Lucinda-I couldn't be more excited for you!!! Yay!!! Congrats! Keep us posted on your betas. 

Hmommy-I hope you're feeling more positive today. I'm sure as it gets closer and closer to the test it's hard not to doubt that it worked. however the chances are really good!!! 

August-hope you're feeling better today too! 

How's everyone else? Loving all the bfps on this thread! 

Afm-am I 2 days past transfer if transfer was Monday and today's wed? I'm cramps, boobs are fuller and a little sore and endometriosis is hurting my lower back. I'm sure my symptoms are just due to progrsterone. Tried talking to my embies this morning. Did any of you ladies do that? I'm really hoping they're growing and tirning into blasts!!


----------



## aimze

Stacer when are you testing?

im glad you speak to yours too...I speak to my emb an my miscarriage baby (i.have a P for poppy tattoo on my lower tum) i thank Poppy for helping her little sibling an ask the new embryo to cling on...

I also put my hands.over my lower tum in a heart shape when i go to sleep...Im not crazy, honest!

x


----------



## Oculi83

Babs, congratulations! :) 

Keep the BFPs coming, ladies! :D

It was so funny. Today I reminded dh of our appointment on July 2 for the ultrasound scan. And he asked what they'd be looking for on that scan. So, I said they want to see if there's a heartbeat. And my hubby was like 'what Hobbit?!' LOL! That was hilarious! So, now I keep on teasing him and tell him that we're going to check on our little Hobbit. Sneaky little thing! Doesn't even pay rent! Gonna send him or her an eviction note in about 9 months. ;)


----------



## augustluvers

Update on me ~ Just got a call that none of my remaining 6 embryos made it to freezing. # of the 6 made it to blast but none were good this morning. I'm extremely crushed. If these weren't good, then what makes the three they put back good enough? Are the three in me even going to make it? I'm so crushed. I'm confused and doubtful.


----------



## aimze

August I had 9 at day 5 an none made it to freeze but here i am with a bfp with one put back so it can happen...crushing when the back up plan fails!! x


----------



## augustluvers

aimze said:


> August I had 9 at day 5 an none made it to freeze but here i am with a bfp with one put back so it can happen...crushing when the back up plan fails!! x

Thanks aimze :hugs: I just don't want to have to go thorough IVF again. My insurance will only cover 4 complete cycles and I'm already down two.


----------



## Nanina

Hubby and I both talk to the tummy. We put in two and at this point hope they both stick. I go in today for a blood test. Just checking estrogen and progesterone levels. Then the long wait to Monday for the beta. 
Stacer, are you right after me?


----------



## stacergirl

August, sorry! But try to stay positive hun. They picked the embryos they put back in for a reason. Their natural habitat is your uterus, not an incubator, thats what makes the ones they put back differeny!! Hugs! I don't think I'll have any to freeze either. I only had one left and who knows if it will make it. On a side note, wow I can't believe your insurance covers 4 cycles?! Mine wouldn't cover any and I have great insurance. They would only cover ultrasounds bloodwork and monitoring. 

Oculi-I like your eviction plan!! :) 

Aimze/nanina-I got a while to go. Won't test until June 29 or 30.... Seems like forever but I'm sure it will go by fast.


----------



## aimze

Nania Monday will come quickly  

X


----------



## hmommy219

Oculi83 said:


> Babs, congratulations! :)
> 
> Keep the BFPs coming, ladies! :D
> 
> It was so funny. Today I reminded dh of our appointment on July 2 for the ultrasound scan. And he asked what they'd be looking for on that scan. So, I said they want to see if there's a heartbeat. And my hubby was like 'what Hobbit?!' LOL! That was hilarious! So, now I keep on teasing him and tell him that we're going to check on our little Hobbit. Sneaky little thing! Doesn't even pay rent! Gonna send him or her an eviction note in about 9 months. ;)

Lol...Omg, I needed that laugh!!! That is absolutely hilarious:haha:


----------



## pcsoph2890

Oh wow so happy for the new bfp's!!!!!

're the 6 embryos that didn't make it to freezing I concur with the others that you are the best incubator not a dish!!!! I'm sure you are doing fine. If not then they weren't to be - the right little embryos are out there just waiting for their time to come! And they will come!!!!!


----------



## aimze

Soph two more sleeps till your scan! How you feeling? X


----------



## BabsTTC

Thanks everyone! It still does not feel real. Now, the worry is how my beta #'s are going to look? 

Regarding 6 embies - I agree! The best place for embies is the uterus. Think positive August, you will get your BFP. 

Naina - looking fwd to your news on Sunday/Monday.

Ladies - for those who had slight OHHS (I know this group did not have too many OHSS cases) and got BFP's - did your OHSS return. I have been bloated like anything since yesterday, look 4 months pregnant. I feel uncomfortable. Notr enough to go to Emergency. Physically I feel the same way I felt after ER. Also, I have gained 3lbs in last 2 days. And if anything I have been eating healthier last 2 days. Also, I am a bit constipated, but not that bad! 
I am starting to drink Gatorade again today, upping my fluid intake and eating salty stuff again. Hopefully this won't impact my BFP.


----------



## hmommy219

Babs, could it be a side effect of the progesterone ?


----------



## aimze

hope you're feeling better babs...

To ladies in TWW not long now, really hope to see some more bfps soon!

Hope everyone is well.x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Boobs feeling quite solid now. Tried on three pairs of work trousers, could get them on, but hips and stomach area definatelty expanded and no way i could do them up even with sucking in! The other day at work i had a meeting elsewhere, and had to sit right up to the table, so i could undo my belt and button. When i stood up i mustve looked a right state as forgot about the belt and it was wide open with a button open too - wouldve looked well dodgy if i was a bloke!
Think i'll just have to get some size 14 cheap as chips trousers to see me through for a next couple of months.
I can't imagine it is all pregnancy related - as i have been so hungry since this process started (esp in last couple of weeks) doesn't help that i am constipated either!!
I can look at bad food and instantly put on weight, sometimes 4/5lbs a week - so a bit anxious about that side of things.
Hubby said a few things last night about the scan tomorrow. That he'd be gutted if nothing was there. I told him i would too. But he admitted that my boobs were bigger and i am getting more noticable veins on them now too! I think he is worried that all the drugs and pesseries i was on (still on) are giving false readings and false symptoms, and i wished i was sick or something just to prove something is there, as apart from the boobs feel nothing!

This time tomorrow we should be there getting some picture of what is going on in there!


----------



## aimze

Soph how far will you be tomorrow? x


----------



## augustluvers

Babs ~ I'm exactly the same way! I think its from the progesterone. 

Sorry for my complete melt down yesterday. I swear I'm so emotional. I'm feeling better today... I did everything I could do and now it's in Gods hands so if it's meant to be it will be. On another note. I'm testing out my trigger. As of today 9 days past 5000 units of Pregnyl my wondfos are negative but my FRER still has a faint line on it. Goes to show that some test are more sensitive. I'm testing every morning at the same time with FMU.


----------



## aimze

Maybe you'll never get a negative August ;-) 

x


----------



## stacergirl

Can I have a mini freak out?? just logged on Facebook to see a friend who's pregnant with TWINS. Yup! And I would guarantee she didn't do ivf or IUi. She already has one kid. My heart sunk. I so want that to be me; all of us. I've stated positive but now I'm freaking!!! And I can't get over the bitterness I feel for my 2 good friends that got pg naturally and didn't try nearly as long as me and dh. :( its not fair. And my sister is ttc so watch it come easy for her as well. I still haven't heard about my last embryo at the clinic yet. Thinking I'll get the call today. Just want to cry but I'm sitting at my desk at work. If only I could fast forward and know for a fact this worked. Ugh 

Pscoph-good luck at your scan tomorrow. 

August-glad you're feeling better. Good luck on testing. I hope you get a BFP.


----------



## bbblues

Congrats Babs

August good luck. Praying for your BFP

Stace Facebook can be a very frustrating thing while ttc. But I would focus on yourself for now. This is your time 

Soph so excited for your scan tomorrow 

AFM this constipation is killer. I'm convinced its the progesterone. I didn't have this with my daughter. I sent hubby out for diced prunes last night ugh lol. Nausea is still random but not horrible. I get my first scan Tuesday. Praying to see our lil bean


----------



## aimze

stacer dont feel bad...any pregnancy announcent is painful :-( 

My freind told me she was pregnant last week, exactly 5 weeks like me...id be gutted if i wasnt cautioisly expecting...some people get it easy...

Bblues glad your scan is so early! Do you get another one after 6weeks too? 

X


----------



## Nanina

Soph, positive thoughts for your scan tomorrow. 
Stacer, I know how you feel and I think it's ok to be a little freaked out. My best friend is due in a few weeks and I'm obviously happy for her.
There is still also part of me that is a bit jealous that it only took her 3 months to get pregnant. We're ok now, but things were a tad bit awkward for a while. 
My thought when friends get pregnant consist of me being happy for them and then terrified that it won't happen for me. 
I'm rambling, stay positive, this is our time! FX


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks ladies. 
Nanina-that's exactly how I feel. Happy for them but not ready to be a part of it... I don't know if I'll be ready if this ivf doesn't work. The baby showers begin in sept. plus the one "friend" I confided in about this process got pregnant. She's the only one who's actually calling and asking how I'm doing and stuff, which is nice but it's too soon to be around her. Maybe I'm just a horrible person?! It just feels like a slap in the face. They pretty much ntnp because i finally after almost 2 years told her it was hard for us to get pg. so my infertility caused her fertility. Yay! Ok rant over. I'll try to be positive.


----------



## bbblues

aimze said:


> stacer dont feel bad...any pregnancy announcent is painful :-(
> 
> My freind told me she was pregnant last week, exactly 5 weeks like me...id be gutted if i wasnt cautioisly expecting...some people get it easy...
> 
> Bblues glad your scan is so early! Do you get another one after 6weeks too?
> 
> X

My office gives sonos once a week until you get released to your OB


----------



## aimze

Wow once a week! You'll see your little bean loads! 

X


----------



## hmommy219

bbblues said:


> Congrats Babs
> 
> August good luck. Praying for your BFP
> 
> Stace Facebook can be a very frustrating thing while ttc. But I would focus on yourself for now. This is your time
> 
> Soph so excited for your scan tomorrow
> 
> AFM this constipation is killer. I'm convinced its the progesterone. I didn't have this with my daughter. I sent hubby out for diced prunes last night ugh lol. Nausea is still random but not horrible. I get my first scan Tuesday. Praying to see our lil bean

Omg....me too!! Hubby went out this morning to buy me prune juice because I'm so blocked up!! It has to be the progesterone...it's aweful:wacko: first scan will be so exciting:happydance:


----------



## aimze

Soph update us as soon as you can after your scan Hun..thinking of you an best of luck x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Hey girls....... had a very busy couple of days at work so not been on here as much.....

Getting nervous for tomorrow now. This has probably been th longest wait, not really knowing what is happening.

Hubby really noticing the boobs now..... 

Vs t wait for tomorrow night the sex ban will officially end. Doubt it'll last long as it's been about 8 weeks since the last time!!! Desperate for a bit of "married love"!!!!ha ha!!!

're constipation - me too. Bunged up to the max!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Soph ~ Good luck tomorrow with the scan! So exciting!

Blues ~ My FS does ultrasounds every week until your discharged to your obgyn. 

Re- Constipation ... I've been backed up since ER I have gone twice since then and I was almost afraid of going in fear I would push those embies out :rofl: 

As for me ~ its my last day at home. Tomorrow I'm back at work. Then off the weekend :happydance: I've been having weird cramps on and off today, more like a pull or twinge :shrug: Trying not to think to much into it but who am I kidding?


----------



## aimze

Sounds good August..

I'm always blocked up but after ER I was going regularly...now I'm stuffed again, can't remember the last time I went...Do fig rolls do anything? They're like prunes ha...

We should change the thread name to "The Blocked Bunch"


----------



## pcsoph2890

Hmmmm fig rolls!!!!


----------



## hmommy219

aimze said:


> Sounds good August..
> 
> I'm always blocked up but after ER I was going regularly...now I'm stuffed again, can't remember the last time I went...Do fig rolls do anything? They're like prunes ha...
> 
> We should change the thread name to "The Blocked Bunch"

Lol....


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls question.... I'm 4dp3dt and I've had cramping most of the day. Not constantly just here and there. When I went to the bathroom now to put in my progesterone cream, I think I'm lightly spotting like there's a tint on the paper and on the progesterone stick there was a little cream mixed with tinted cream. Is this normal? :shrug:


----------



## aimze

could b implantation spotting august? 

One of the ladies put on here a few weeks back what your embrryo should be upto...

x


----------



## Sandy83

august, I had spotting unfortunately it wasn't good for me but when i was researching it there are a lot of women who spot and get there BFP so lots of PMA as it could be implantation bleed or could be the progestrone cream irritating your cervix or a number of other things. See below what should be happening on your 3dt 


1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## Kpkj

August, I had bleeding the day before my beta. Just some spotting. My nurse said not to read into it at all. Could be a number of things. I ended up getting a BFP. I wouldn't worry bc it's probably means nothing and there is nothing you can do at this point. My guess is either implantation of cervical irritation from progesterone. I do injections so I know the latter was not the answer in my case. Stay strong! 

AFM- I am starting to feel a little pregnant, I think. The last 3 days, I have had some nausea in the am and some waves throughout the day. I know it's early for that but I just don't feel right. I think today starts 5 weeks if I go from day 1 of my cycle. I guess I just sit back and wait some more! I am a little nervous about being sick at my job. Being a dentist, gross mouths seem a whole lot more gross if you throw in morning sickness!


----------



## Sandy83

Kpkj, have you had more beta's or a scan yet? xx


----------



## Kpkj

Sandy- 3 betas total 104, 160, 314. Just the quick scan this week to check lining. My actual first one is July 1st. They were happy with my last beta so didn't need to do anymore. I am curious as to what's happening in there.


----------



## Sandy83

well the 1st isn't far away hopefully time will fly for you :hugs:

Soph, hope scan goes well today thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## aimze

When was your ER kpkj? 

Thinking of.you soph, hope went well x


----------



## pcsoph2890

So i've had my scan - 6 weeks 4 days. Perfect little thing, right size, right everything.
I got a little choaked when we saw the heartbeat flutterng away.
So now i am released back to my GP and midwife for them to make all the necessary appts etc and scans as and when everyone else has them - so only another 5 weeks to wait for another scan now. 

Hubby now believes it and was a little emotional when he saw it's heart beating too!

Apparently i should possibly begin to feel a bit sick starting next week, and the boobs should ease off. 
Although we forgot to ask about sex - but on the leaflets it says after 6 week scan and if everything ok - so tonight will be a bit of a celebratory session!!!!!


----------



## aimze

ah soph fab news  so chuffed for you 

x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Just wait til it's you Aimze!!


----------



## Sandy83

great news soph xx


----------



## stacergirl

Pcsoph-that's great news! Congrats!!!!! 

August-I'm thinking implantation. Based on the calendar your embryo should've started hatching and implanting yesterday (bc I think you're one day before me). Try to stay positive, I know that's easier said than done, but it you're on track it could be implantation! You know, It could also be a little bit left over from the ER as well. I never spotted after the ER but did notice some on the progrsterone stick like you..

Kpkj-couldn't imagine cleaning teeth with morning sickness. Sorry gun. Hope you feel better soon! 

Hmommy-you're testing timorrow, right? Best of luck!! 

Afm-I got the call yesterday that my last embryo didn't make it to freeze. So all I have are the 2 in my uterus. I pray everyday they attach. Also been doing some meditation. Whatever works, right?


----------



## hmommy219

Soph, loved reading your post!! So happy for you and hubby :)


----------



## Nanina

Ok, trying not to freak out. I'm 7dpt and this morning there was light brown on the tissue when I wiped (sorry if TMI). Is it too late for that to be implantation??? So don't want to give up hope.


----------



## aimze

Nania some get late implantation so dont count yourself out yet...

r u testing over the weekend? x


----------



## Kpkj

Nanina, I had the same think 8dpt and got a BFP!


----------



## Nanina

That's what I'm hoping. I know brown is old and that's better than red. The husband doesn't want to test before Monday's beta. I'm thinking I may now just to get some clarity (hopefully).


----------



## aimze

Good luck if u test early nania x


----------



## pcsoph2890

it could still be old from the ER, so i wouldn't panic too much.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Great if you get a BFP on your beta/HPT.
But then for you even worse waiting for the scan to see whether you have one or two - now with that i would hardly be able to contain myself!

The photos of the scan are dead clear, you see the sac, then at one end a little blob with a little fluttering poppy seed sized heart!! Totally and utterly fasinating to see how something from a blastocyst or equivilant can turn into something that resembles a deformed tadpole is amazing.

Go IVF!!!!!


----------



## BabsTTC

pcsoph - Love your update! So happy for you ....

nanina- Good luck for your testing sweetie! Try FRER. They are pretty sensitive.

kpkj - yay for you beta's!! Good luck for you 1st scan?

August - Hopefully that is implantation!! Good luck to you. When are you testing?

Lucinda - How did your beta results go??

Thanks ladies for the Prune Juice idea!! got some yesterday evening. Had 1 glass yesterday night and 1 this morning and What a relief!!! Oh god!! 

Went for my blood test this morning and now anxiously waiting!!! They did a quick US bz I have been complaining of OHSS symptoms and they did find fluid in my abdomen. About a liter. So its not crazy bad!! Yet!! The nurse said Hcg in the blood makes OHSS come back, so there is a good chance blood work will show i am pregnant as well. They have me a lost if foods to eat and drink. Unfortunatly, big no to prune juice bz its so high in sugar. SO I need to pick my battle now - constipation or OHSS ...hmmm tough choice! Nurse said it will get worse as the HcG inscraese in my body, but I should feel better in about 2-3 weeks :dohh:

I look 5 months pregnant right now. Very difficult to hide it at work. :nope:


----------



## augustluvers

Soph ~ awesome scan! So happy for you! And I feel you at celebrating... It sucks being on no sex! lol

Nanina ~ It's not too late! Implantation can happen between 6 &12 dpo :hugs:

Stacer ~ :hugs: I know how it feels to get that kind of call.


----------



## bbblues

Soph such an amazing time for you. So happy


----------



## pcsoph2890

guys - here is our little person!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130621-WA0004 (1).jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## aimze

Amazing photo soph!! Love it :-D has your husband got excited now?

under 3weeks till mine now...Nervous..

x


----------



## Nanina

Soph, that is so awesome! Congrats to you and your hubby!
Babs, take it easy. I had mild case of ohss after ER. Can't imagine feeling that way twice. 
You guys have been such an awesome support, hugs all around!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Yes he was very excited seeing it on the screen - he wished he had video recorded it so you could see the heart going!!!
Told him the next scan will be 12 weeks then 20. Unless we wanted to get a 3d one ourselves!
So now just got to wait again - but glad we got a six week 4 day scan...... "normal" pregnancies just have to wait until the 12th week!

Still is weird to say I'm pregnant. It's been a long journey at times thought it was going to be impossible.

But these are the reason I personally think it has worked:-
1) positive thinking that we would be parents one day
2) positive thinking it would stick on this occasion 
3) complete rest for two weeks after er and et
4) not symptom watching as it does your head in and most people I talk about don't get any until later on


----------



## hmommy219

Nanina, my doc told me it's normal to expect some spotting. Hang tight!!

Stacer, I'm dreading testing tomorrow. I guess it's like pulling off a bandaid..just want to know!! :) I bought a bottle of wine incase it's negative so I can at least enjoy a nice glass with my box of Kleenex! :)


----------



## aimze

Hmommy gd luck testing Hun x


----------



## Nanina

Had a super emotional day. My husband came home and told me he was laid off today...what the hell! Wanted something positive to tell him so I poas...2 days before I planned to. It was positive! Holy moly, it needs to stay that way! Monday can't come soon enough. 
Hmommy, I decided God could not allow 2 devastating events in one day. Stay positive!


----------



## BabsTTC

Nanina - Congratulations!!! Sorry about your husband laying of ....I hope he will find something soon ...

hmommmy - good luck testing tomorrow!! 

My beta is 215!! :happydance: Next one is on Monday ...


----------



## hmommy219

Nanina said:


> Had a super emotional day. My husband came home and told me he was laid off today...what the hell! Wanted something positive to tell him so I poas...2 days before I planned to. It was positive! Holy moly, it needs to stay that way! Monday can't come soon enough.
> Hmommy, I decided God could not allow 2 devastating events in one day. Stay positive!

So sorry to hear about the lay off, but what an amazing surprise!!! Congrats on being preggers!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Nanina

Thanks, hmommy. Now I just need the beta to confirm! No stress there.


----------



## bbblues

Congrats nanina sorry about your husbands job

Soph amazing picture 

Hmommy good luck

Babs great beta number


----------



## augustluvers

Babs~ great beta :yipee:

Nanina~ congrats on your :bfp: and so sorry about your husband :hugs:

Hmommy ~ good luck tomorrow! How many days past will you be?


----------



## pcsoph2890

Nanina - congratulations....... 

Hmommy - good luck today - can't wait to hear the result!


----------



## aimze

Nania how amazing after such bad news you get your bfp! I hope you're all coping well, being laid off is tough...

Hmommy I'll be keeping an eye out for your update xxx

Lots of hugs to everyone else....We need a list of everyone's important dates, testing, ER, scans, MW apt etc..I'm getting confused where everyone is...

AFM...shattered....stupid husband went out & got stupidly drunk...not amused...really worried my shouting & raised blood pressure has harmed our bean...I'm overreacting I'm sure...it was only 5second argument...can't argue with the drunk can u! 

Xx


----------



## hmommy219

Well ladies, I guess I'm the one who's going to ruin our great streak. It's 10dp3dt and BFN! I'm shaking right now, and hubby is still sleeping... doesn't know. I guess I'll keep testing. My beta is Tuesday so I'll test until then, but my intuition says I'm out.


----------



## aimze

hmommy 10days aftrr u could still be in...If you think I got a proper bfp 6dp5dt my emb was 11days old....yours is 10 so next two days really could hold something x


----------



## pcsoph2890

oh Hmommy - I'm holding out hope for you!


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, hmommy! It's still a while until Tuesday.

Ladies, I have a question about what you did after ER and ET. If everything gets back on schedule, I should be having my ET around July 15. Did you go back to life as usual after ET, or did you take it easy? I'm supposed to go to a conference July 21-24, but I'm nervous about being on my feet and walking quite a bit, being out in the summer heat going between the hotel and convention center, etc...


----------



## aimze

Hey stay hopeful...

I had ET on a Wednesday an literally hung on the sofa till Saturday then went to work Monday...tried to keep my body as relaxed as possible, plus I was still getting over some left over pain from ER.

Xx


----------



## Kpkj

Hi stayhopeful. I had my ET on Monday and went back to work
On Thursday. I think 3 days of rest was plenty!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-I thought I posted earlier but it's not showing up. I wouldn't open up that bottle of wine just yet Hun! Your 10 days past egg retrieval which means your embryos are just finishing implanting today. Your Hcg levels won't rise until timorrow or Monday. Keep testing and try to stay positive! I think there's still a chance!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks girls. I of course examined my hpt under several lights and different angles, and the only thing I can see after a few hours (refusing to throw test away) is a positive evap line (Damn
Teasers!!) So 13dpr and to add insult to injury I was spotting a little this morning so can only assume af is trying to make her appearance. Bitch. :( Will keep testing and keep you posted but in the meantime, am wishing you all the best xx


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> Hmommy-I thought I posted earlier but it's not showing up. I wouldn't open up that bottle of wine just yet Hun! Your 10 days past egg retrieval which means your embryos are just finishing implanting today. Your Hcg levels won't rise until timorrow or Monday. Keep testing and try to stay positive! I think there's still a chance!!!

Stacer, I'm 13 days past collection...do you think the embryo could implant this late? I'll hold off on the wine another day or two :)


----------



## aimze

Hmommy could it have been a late faint not an evap? In all my years of ttc I've only ever had a faint line with a real bfp x


----------



## Nanina

Hmommy, stay positive. I know how frustrating it is, but try to stay calm and see what the beta results are. 
Re: ER/ET I had month in between the two due to mild ohss. My FET was on Friday and I took it easy (sofa or bed) until Monday. I still haven't done any jogging or walked the dog. I'd say if the conference is a lot of sitting and listening, then go for it.


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-an evap positive? I don't think that's even possible, is it? Well based on the calendar, 11 days past 3 day transfer is when the hcg levels are high enough to detect pregnancy. So I say def test tomorrow and monday. Your beta is on tues right? Yes def hold out on that wine. Btw when I asked my fs if I could test before beta she said it would probably be best to wait because I could get a false negative and be all upset for nothing. So I'm not suggesting that you should wait, but just thinking you might be the case where your hcg is hard or later to detect. I'm pretty sure one of the girls on here said hpts never work for her anyway. I'm still hopeful for you!!! 

Stay hopeful-there's so many mixed reviews about best rest or not after transfer. I went back to work the next day though. Made sure to not stand for more than 20 minutes, didn't do excessive walking and really took it easy. I took my dog for a slow walk around the block but that's all the exercise I've had. If you would expect to be on your feet a lot or walking a lot, I would say skip it. But if you think you'll be sitting the most of the time then that's probably fine. 

How's everyone else?? I'm trying to stay occupied these 2ww. Ugh it's dreadful! Lol


----------



## hmommy219

aimze said:


> Hmommy could it have been a late faint not an evap? In all my years of ttc I've only ever had a faint line with a real bfp x

Well, I used a clear blue (the one with the +) and nothing came up until much later than they suggest (hours). I'll test in the morning and see how it looks :wacko:


----------



## aimze

Really hope you see something today hmommy...

Stace how long before you test?

X


----------



## pcsoph2890

Hmommy - my first test i though was a negative to begin with - went back to bed for a few hrs, then looked again and saw a faint line.... I tested then every other day and the lines got darker throughout.
So it is possible. As far as i am aware you can't have a false positive. If there is no HCG then it'll show negative and no + line whatsoever.

I'm sorry don't quite get what an evap positive is - people mention it all over this site, but not too sure what it means!?


----------



## aimze

Soph it's when the dye runs into the test area causing an evap line...

Whenever I've tested & it's negative it's always been stark white for days & never saw an evap line...

When do you have your first MW apt soph? I'm debating getting an earlier scan, 2.5 weeks is too far away! X


----------



## pcsoph2890

Well i have the problems of registering at a new doctors next week. As we moved house half way through the treatment. They told us due to funding keep the same doctors. So i told the old doctors i was pregnant and as we have moved just across the border to Ilkeston from Stapleford it's different set of MW.
So i have to register at a new surgery. So got that appt for registeration on Thursday where they do the general checks etc. But hopefully then the clinic would have sent the letter confirming the dates etc by the time they get all the records etc. Not that fussed as still have 5 weeks to go til when you normally have the 12 week scan (eek i'm 7 weeks today!)

Then i'll have to sign on there and then they'll be in contact i'm sure. So will know more next week after seeing the nurse.

Having a very bad day today. Tried on about 3 different work outfits today most of them don't fit. I have changed shape so much in the past two weeks, used to have a waist, but now i look like a right heffer, all round my waist/back area. Even my size 14 trousers are tight on me (and that is a cheap £8 pair i bought the other week to tie me over). Wearing cardigans just seem to acentuate how fat i feel/look. Boobs unbearabley painful and i look so busty.
The only things which i think would fit are my winter clothes which i can't wear as it's too warm!
Got indigestion today, and to top it off just a bit emotional about feeling / looking like i do. Feel a bit out of sorts looks wise. I imagine myself to look like a weeble wobble!


----------



## aimze

Ah Hun you will change shape loads...I was still bloated from ER last week & found boy fit cardigans hid it so no colleagues asked...

Happy 7 weeks  

Give it another 5weeks & you can wear clothes that show off your bump  I can't wait for that! 

You really have had it bad with your boobies....I know a lot of ladies change for ovulation/periods & mine never have...I've still only got a touch of boob ache an I literally have to push them to feel anything...hope that's normal :-/ x


----------



## augustluvers

Good morning ladies!

Hmommy~ I'm really hoping and praying that your frer this morning is positive :hugs:

- I'm in the us so its different here but from what I understand you go to a particular mw according to where you live? My obgyn is 45 minutes from my house but I picked them because they are the best and I love them! 

Aimze~ how are you? I pray you're feeling well!

As for me, I got a faint on frer yesterday morning on 6dp3dt and I just tested again this morning and its much darker :happydance: I don't know what to do with myself!!!!!!! I just want to yell it to the world!!!!!what I can say is that after the transfer I have had no symptoms, not even with all the progesterone but around mid day yesterday the boobs seemed huge and now they hurt like crazy! Oh and they've been itching since Friday!!!!


----------



## aimze

August thats amazing its positive!!! yay 

Yes we cant choose ours, we get what were given lol!!

I hope it keeps getting dark! When is your beta?

x


----------



## hmommy219

August, yey!!! So happy for you! This is a lucky thread xo

Ok ladies, I used a frer this morning and got a faint positive...even hubby saw it. Don't know what to think?? How the heck could I have implanted that late? And spotting all day..isn't that a bad sign? Omg.....


----------



## aimze

ahhhhhh hmommy!!! Thats amazing!!! Is it a faint one? A line is a line!! 

wahoooooo x


----------



## augustluvers

hmommy ~ :yipee: omg so exciting!!!! It's is so possible to implant late. Some women don't even get a positive home test just a positive blood test :hugs:

I'm going to start a thread on the pregnancy test page to upload my test from this morning :happydance:


----------



## hmommy219

Omg..it was a very faint one. Dh and I spent the day crying and coming to terms with a failed cycle yesterday so we don't want to get our hopes up you know. :)


----------



## aimze

Hmommy watch it gt darker....my first was barely there...did one today as an experiment an was super dooper dark which where yours will get!!

Yay for both if you...

So whose testin next? Stacer? X


----------



## pcsoph2890

Hmommy - keep testing every other day, my first one as i said was really faint, then they just got darker and darker - then to definately confirm it i did the digital clearblue where he says preg or not preg. No wondering then. Its amazing how much difference in colour they get give a day or two.
But OMG - you "could" be pregnant with triplets..... No wonder you were possibly spotting - your uterus is probably think OMG what the hell 3??? it'll be great to hear your symptoms as the time progresses, as soon we will all have tested - so will have to start a thread on 1st tri and carry on with each other in that board to compare notes and symptoms through the next 40 weeks or so!

Even now my FRER are still showing the lines as they were - keep looking at them now to just check i'm not going mad... (i know i've had the scan and seen something in there - but still!)

August - post on here the photos - love to see other peoples tests.....


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks so much Soph, I'm a bundle of nerves right now. Praying this isn't some cruel cozmic joke!! lol... Am heading to the drug store this morning to buy more tests!! I love the idea of starting a new thread once everyone's tested. I'm praying I'm still in the running. :)


----------



## augustluvers

Here is my test from this morning. Not super dark but you can see it =)
 



Attached Files:







Image 3.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 7









Image 6.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## augustluvers

pcsoph2890 said:


> Hmommy - keep testing every other day, my first one as i said was really faint, then they just got darker and darker - then to definately confirm it i did the digital clearblue where he says preg or not preg. No wondering then. Its amazing how much difference in colour they get give a day or two.
> But OMG - you "could" be pregnant with triplets..... No wonder you were possibly spotting - your uterus is probably think OMG what the hell 3??? it'll be great to hear your symptoms as the time progresses, as soon we will all have tested - so will have to start a thread on 1st tri and carry on with each other in that board to compare notes and symptoms through the next 40 weeks or so!
> 
> Even now my FRER are still showing the lines as they were - keep looking at them now to just check i'm not going mad... (i know i've had the scan and seen something in there - but still!)
> 
> August - post on here the photos - love to see other peoples tests.....

My husband's first words after me telling him about the test today was... We need a scan asap! What if all 3 took? :rofl: I would die!

Having a thread in the 1st trimester all together would be awesome! We are all bump buddies! 

My calculated due date is March 5th, 2014 (My birthday)


----------



## aimze

Yes we should defo regroup once all bfp's confirmed!! We're nearly there! 

August you do have a super early bfp...maybe there are 3 little seeds sticking in! Omg! First triplets in the group! 

Now we all start the long wait for scans...Ladies who have one a week I am super dooper jealous! I was supposed to have a 6 week an 8 week because of my previous molar but I really wanted to be good and try the art of patience an wait till 8 weeks but now it's killing me....

X


----------



## pcsoph2890

must admit i was super duper scared for the first scan in case the tests were wrong - but nope the little person is growing.
Although not quite sure what to call "it". Feel awful calling it "it", there isn't a bump, so can't call it "the bump". Can't really call it a baby yet as it is just a squidged tadpole...
oh well!
Been out to buy some size 14 cheap trousers today to hopefully make me feel a bit better tomorrow when i put them on for work.... Rather get them than paying out for maternity - would look stupid getting those at this time! Plus the next size up is cheaper than maternity stuff! Also would feel that i am tempting fate buying materity stuff this early on!


----------



## aimze

Soph I can't wait to buy my first maternity dress from Next after 12 week scan...

I call mine Em as in Embreyo...you should make a little nic name, like smudge or tad pole x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Guys - gonna start a new thread in 1st trimester called IVF 1st tri.....


----------



## stacergirl

August! Yay congrats!!! Since your transfer was the day before mine my edd would be the day after yours! But that's only if I get a bfp too!! Soooo excited for you!! 

Hmommy-spotting is not a bad sign. And it's totally possible implanting late but just because you're detecting a surge today doesn't mean you implanted late. The calendar says 11 days past transfer that the hcg is high enough to detect pregnancy!!! I'm do excited for you! I knew it!! Keep testing Hun!! 


Wow ladies, nanina and I got a lot of pressure on us to get bfps! Lol I don't think I'm testing until next sat/sun. Nanina, what about you? Is anyone else left to test?


----------



## aimze

I think Nanias had hers?

Stacer I think all the bfps show how amazin ivf an the %..

x


----------



## pcsoph2890

I thought that too Aimez 

Not sure of everyones ages - but for me it was about a 35% chance (well got to get to the take home baby stage) Still stunned it happened first time. 

Stacergirl we are all routing for you...... God it seems like a long time away when you say sat/sun next week!!! 

Could almost be a clean house if you do get a BFP


----------



## stacergirl

You're right, nanina did get a BFP!! I guess I'm the last one??? Eek!! Dh is certain were going to be pregnant, I hope he's right. My boobs are a lot bigger and I'm peeing a lot but definitely not chalking them up to pregnancy symptoms though. It's probably too early for symptoms for me! I don't want to test during the week and go to work after so I'll wait until next weekend. I'm anxious now though!!!

I can't wait to find out how many babies some of these women have who transferred more than 1, hmommy, August!!!


----------



## Nanina

August, congratulations! When is your beta?
Hmommy, I agree with the testing every other day. My first was a faint plus and then I bought the digital, I wanted to see the word! Stay positive :)
Stacer, you're next! I understand not wanting to test before going to work though. 
I love the idea of a 1st trimester thread. Sending lots of positive thoughts to everyone today. Keeping my everything crossed for strong beta numbers tomorrow.


----------



## augustluvers

Nanina - my beta is this Friday the 28th


----------



## aimze

Good luck for darkening tests tomorrow ladies x


----------



## hmommy219

Soph, thanks for getting a new thread ready for us. It must have been such an exciting relief to see your little bean thriving on screen!!! So happy for you!!!

Stacer, I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! 

We have a lucky thread here for sure. I'm praying that my test is a little darker tomorrow or at least still there. :) really hope to join you ladies in the next stage!


----------



## Kpkj

Soph- did you start the other thread yet? How do I find it if so?


----------



## aimze

Kpkj its in first tri...search under mine or sophs name an go on recent posts & it will come up...

Stacer are you feeling any different? X


----------



## augustluvers

My test is darker :wohoo: I don't feel any different at all no symptoms or anything besides the usual sore chest.


----------



## hmommy219

Yey August!!!!!!!!:happydance:

I tested twice this morning and got two more :bfp: :happydance: I absolutely cannot believe it...I keep going back to the bathroom to stare at the lines! Lol...

Now, just waiting to see what my beta shows tomorrow. 

Stacer, how are you feeling??


----------



## aimze

Yay to two darker lines ladies!!

How amazing 

August I still don't really feel any different, sore boobs but I've put that down to a underwired bra..If I take it off the pain goes..

x


----------



## stacergirl

Yay yay yay!!! Hmommy and August I'm so excited for you!! 

Afm-my breasts are very sore. I'm also starting to get bloated since saturday, my pants are tighter but the scale says the same weight. Yesterday I felt like something was going on with my body. By 4pm I was drained and all I did was go to the mall and have lunch. But literally had to go home and take a nap, yet that morning I woke up at 9am and went to bed early the night before. So definitely more tired than usual. According to the calendar implantation should be complete by today. Saturday feels like an eternity away but I'm going to hold out and wait. Sorry to keep you ladies waiting too! Lol


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-you should rename the thread with how many bfps we've gotten?! Whatcha think?


----------



## pcsoph2890

wow - so chuffed for you guys.

Stacergirl - just got to wait for you. It feels like an eternity for me waiting for you, so dread to think how it feels for you....

Welcome to the painful boobs and tiredness club. The tiredness and insomnia when finally getting to bed is totally exhausting!

Re the scan and seeing the embryro. It still doesn't feel real. Dont think it will until we see the 12 week scan and there is something more to look at.


----------



## aimze

Stacer you sound really positive there...Saturday won't be too far aaway hun...We're all rooting for you!!! Bring on another BFP!

x


----------



## Kpkj

So ladies here is my stupid moment of the week. I was at the pool on Saturday and my nephews were asking me to show them a back flip off the giving board. My husband was even like, "maybe you shouldn't do that." But silly me wasn't thinking much. So I did it. I didn't exert myself at all and didn't make any sort of hard impact with the water. It was smooth and easy. But now I am just worried about it. Any words of encouragement? My clinic is super strict about exercise and activity until my first ultrasound, not because of the actual embryo but the enlarged ovaries. Please help calm me down. I have a whole week before my ultrasound!


----------



## pcsoph2890

I'm sure you are fine... women do loads of things without even knowing they are pregnant..

The egg has been described to me like a poppy seed in a peanut butter sandwich. It is so well protected deep within you. When it starts popping out then i would be a bit more cautious.

I'd be more worrid about muscle strain etc or looking a right buffoon in the pool than that!


----------



## stacergirl

Kpkj, I think you should be fine! If you're not in any pain then I wouldn't worry! A back flip isn't the same as over exerting yourself in a kickbox class. I wouldn't do anymore of them, but don't stress about the one. Think about the millions of women who dont know they're pregnant and do way more than you've done in the past couple of weeks. Now if you begin to feel pain then I would call dr, but until then take it easy.


----------



## hmommy219

kpkj, I think as IVFers, we're so overly cautious compared the average woman who parties, exercises etc,. and is always fine :thumbup: No worries.

Soph and Aimze, I checked out the new thread on first trimester, but won't post until beta confirms things for me (too scared to jinx anything... even worried that changing my signature to add the BFP might jinx me! lol :wacko: )

Stacer, you're right, this thread should have a name change: "8 IVFers, all got our BFPs!" I want you to know I knocked on wood just then! 

Where are the other girls? Plex, how are things going with you?


----------



## aimze

Yes we need to find the others girls...Sandy is having IVF soon so will hopefully join us very soon in BFP land...

StayHopeful have you had your scan yet? 

KPKJ honestly dont worry about the backflip...If you got kicked in the stomach i'd be worried or if you winded yourself on the jump board but you'll be fine..

Afm - Changed first scan...Was too far away...Now booked for two weeks tomorrow whch is still too far away...Also having a 9.5 week scan in 4 weeks an will pay private for it...I just need to check the development with this little bean...I'm not letting it get away this time!!! 

Love to you all...

Babs how are you? x


----------



## bbblues

Kpkj I'm sure your ok. When I was prego with my daughter had no clue. Was drinking beers and jumping off friends boat!! 

Congrats August 

Congrats hmommy

I also did a stupid thing yesterday. I have been so miserable with this constipation. My dr office has limited hours on Sunday so I thought one dose of powdered Miralax might help (still nothing FYI) I called the office today and I'm allowed collace and fiber bars. I hope I didn't mess anything up.


----------



## Nanina

Congrats hmommy! I kept going back into the bathroom to look at my tests, too. It all seems too good to be true.
Kpkj- I can imagine the afterthought would freak you out. I like the analogy of the poppyseed in a peanut butter sandwich. That sounds very cozy and safe!
Stacer- hang in there! I hope the time goes by quickly for you. 
I just got back from my beta. Now the eternity until they call back this afternoon.


----------



## stacergirl

Best of luck nanina on your beta!!!!!


----------



## BabsTTC

oh my gosh! Two more BFP's over the weekend ...

Congrats August and hmommy, so happy for you. 

stacer - rooting for you!! Bring on the BFP ...

Re' the test - I still have mine from last week and still look at them everytime I go to the bathroom. Seriously girls, it has still not sunk it ...at all!!! I still feel something will go wrong. I had my 2nd beta test this morning and I am so scared. Will it ever get easy? I think for us IVF'ers the first trimester is really hard. Its like we are walking on egg shells ....


----------



## Kpkj

Bbblues- I am pretty sure miralax was the 3rd line of defense that my clinic gave me. First suggestion was colace and then fiber. So my guess is that you are alright!


----------



## hmommy219

bbblues said:


> Kpkj I'm sure your ok. When I was prego with my daughter had no clue. Was drinking beers and jumping off friends boat!!
> 
> Congrats August
> 
> Congrats hmommy
> 
> I also did a stupid thing yesterday. I have been so miserable with this constipation. My dr office has limited hours on Sunday so I thought one dose of powdered Miralax might help (still nothing FYI) I called the office today and I'm allowed collace and fiber bars. I hope I didn't mess anything up.

The prune juice worked wonders for me. Did you try it warm? I know that sounds gross but I read that heating it up works better...and it was a godsend last week! :hugs:


----------



## bbblues

Kpkj thank you

I tried every natural thing I could eat/drink. Nothing was doing the job. Hopefully I'll get some relief soon lol


----------



## aimze

Babs & Nania any update on beta?

X


----------



## Nanina

First beta was 204. My nurse was ecstatic my doctor says the number is solid and he's cautiously optimistic. Number 2 will be on Wednesday. Still keeping everything crossed!


----------



## stacergirl

Yay nanina!!!!!!! Thats So great!


----------



## aimze

Great number Nania...

I've started a new obsession with clearblue digi sticks...ha..looser that I am...

So I did one a week go an got 2-3 an did another just now in the evening with diluted wee & still got 2-3...decided I would dissect the test an have a look! The first 2-3 has faint blue lines but the one today has dark blue lines so I think I'm right on the cusp of 3+ which I will do tomorrow with fmu...

Put the tests down aims.....x


----------



## stacergirl

You're funny Aimze!! If only I could just test once!!! Lol 

Hmommy-best of luck at your beta timorrow!!!

I've been reading up on ways to reveal your pregnancy to friends and family today. Are you ladies doing anything creative like that? I'd like to do something for dh but if I tested without him and it was negative I think I'd freak out!!!! Lol so he might not get a nice announcement!


----------



## BabsTTC

My second beta is 704 :happydance:
My husband is convinced there are two in there :winkwink: US is on 8th July, 2 weeks from today!!

Soph - I want to join your thread on 1st tri, but feel its too early for me!! May be wait till my US. Feel I might jinx it :dohh:


----------



## StayHopeful

Oh my goodness, congrats to all the new bfps! I'm so happy for you ladies!

I had a scan this morning and the cyst is gone, so I'm finally clear to start! I'm doing a cetrotide injection tonight and assuming my period comes in the next few days, I'll start my stims on Friday. How long did it take for your periods to come after you stopped the BCPs?


----------



## Nanina

Awesome beta Babs!
Stayhopeful- I got my period 3 days after stopping the pill. Best of luck to you!


----------



## augustluvers

Babs - Awesome beta! I know how you feel about going to the 1st trimester so soon. :hugs:

Nanina ~ great beta! Congrats! 

Hello everyone... sorry no personals right now, I'm just getting home from work and I'm extremely exhausted


----------



## Onegoodembryo

Hi ladies

This seems to be a super lucky thread! I hope you don't mind if I join you? I am a coupe of weeks behind you all with egg collection hopefully next week. This is my third IVF so hoping for third time lucky! 

Oge x


----------



## hmommy219

Great beta results babs!! I'm nervous about mine since it took so long to get a positive on a hpt, but excited too :)


----------



## stacergirl

Hi oge! Like your name, it's very true. Welcome! Best of luck to you. This is a very lucky thread!! Sorry about your first 2 cycles. How are you doing with Stimming? 

Stay hopeful! Yay for cysts going away! Glad you can get started soon. I was never on bcp so I'm not sure.


----------



## StayHopeful

I just did my cetrotide injection and I have a question. I wasn't able to get out every single last drop from the vial with the mixing needle and also, after the injection, I feel like a little bit leaked out along with some blood. Is that ok??? I ain't expecting to be this nervous about it...


----------



## stacergirl

Hi hopeful, I noticed some come out a little bit too when I pulled out my needle. You should be fine though. One thing that worked for me was to waiting 5 seconds after injection was finished before removing the needle. And I would say as long as you got all you could out of it then you're good!! Hope Af comes soon ( this is the one and only time you want Af to come!! Lol).


----------



## Nanina

Is anybody a little bit crampy? Very dull off and on? I am freaking out.


----------



## aimze

Nania i still have occasional dull period type.pains..dont worry...

Babs your scan is the day before mine!! 

I personally find the first tri forum scary, lots.of people post their problems an i autmatically need to read even tho it isnt relevant...ive saved sophs link so it directs me straight there avoiding all else...

Right poas addiction ended...clearblue said 3+ without even thinking.... 3 clearblues, 8 early tests & 4 internet cheapies i am done! 

New obsession...scans lol x


----------



## aimze

Nania i still have occasional dull period type.pains..dont worry...

Babs your scan is the day before mine!! 

I personally find the first tri forum scary, lots.of people post their problems an i autmatically need to read even tho it isnt relevant...ive saved sophs link so it directs me straight there avoiding all else...

Right poas addiction ended...clearblue said 3+ without even thinking.... 3 clearblues, 8 early tests & 4 internet cheapies i am done! 

New obsession...scans lol x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Aimez know what you mean about all the scare stories on 1st tri too. I'm hopeing ours turns into a bit more of a positve how everyione is doing thread, rather than doom and gloom one.


----------



## augustluvers

Nanina- I'm really crampy like af is on the way. I think it's normal :shrug:

Got a positive digital today! Cried my eyes out! Never thought I would see the word "pregnant"


----------



## stacergirl

Omg that is great August!!!!! Congrats! I'm at that point too where I never thought id see pregnant. Ive been pretty positive but starting to get scared. 

Hmommy thinking of you. Hoping your beta numbers are good!!!!


----------



## hmommy219

augustluvers said:


> Nanina- I'm really crampy like af is on the way. I think it's normal :shrug:
> 
> Got a positive digital today! Cried my eyes out! Never thought I would see the word "pregnant"

Omg...me too!! I took one this morning! Congrats August !!!! Xo :)


----------



## hmommy219

I am flipping out waiting to hear from my clinic. Omg !!!!!!


----------



## Nanina

August, thanks! Congrats on the digital. It does feel so good to see those words!
Hmommy, keeping fingers crossed for strong numbers. 
Stacer, how are you feeling?


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy/ I can only imagine how the wait is so painful!!' hoping for some good numbers!! 

Nanina-I woke up eith a horrible headache today thats been pretty constant all day. Other than that still sore boobs and feeling emotional. Texting dh for no reason other than to tell him I love him. I'm 8dp3dt. I'm dying to test but now dh wants me to wait til sat morning when he's home. I just wish someone would tell me "you're pregnant!!" ive been reading forums all day long! Lol


----------



## aimze

Hmomy & August yay for digital!

Hope you hear frm clinic today...remember it isn't the number that counts just that it doubles in 48hrs...

Stacer it's midweek day tomorrow...nearly Saturday x


----------



## augustluvers

Hmommy cants wait to hear about your beta!!!! :happydance: congrats on the positive digital :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

Ok ladies, the beta is in, and its a 96. :happydance: Crying and dancing around the house like a fool... and that's just dh! lol..

I'm also still experiencing occasional pinkish spotting which worried me, but the ivf nurse who called with my beta assured me its common, so will keep my eye on things and try not to obsess (yea, right). :wacko:

Stacer, all day headaches and emotional..... sounds like good news coming!! :hugs:


----------



## stacergirl

Yay hmommy!! I'm sure that's a relief!! And if the nurse says you're fine, try to listen to her. Remember, she deals with patients all day long and know best. Plus I'm sure she wouldn't say anything if she was concerned!!! She wouldn't want to get your hopes up!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Nanina

Congrats to you and your husband! Big hugs :)


----------



## bbblues

Yay hmommy and August. So happy for you guys. 

I had my first scan today. Was so happy to see everything in the right spot doing well. Saw the yolk sac. Have my next scan next Tuesday. Hopefully will hear the heartbeat. I'm still in awe. I put up a pic in the 1st tri forum. 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## augustluvers

So happy for you hmommy!!!!!! When did you get your first positive on a hpt?

I'm dying for a beta! But I have to wait until Friday! Going to call an see if they will take me in sooner! Only my husband, best friend and I know about my positive home test we are betting to see if its one, two or three :rofl:


----------



## aimze

Hmommy amazin beta...spotting totally
y normal...yay!!

Bblues fab news too! X


----------



## augustluvers

Bblues! Awwww that's so awesome! I bet you feel more at ease seeing that precious baby growing :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

augustluvers said:


> So happy for you hmommy!!!!!! When did you get your first positive on a hpt?
> 
> I'm dying for a beta! But I have to wait until Friday! Going to call an see if they will take me in sooner! Only my husband, best friend and I know about my positive home test we are betting to see if its one, two or three :rofl:

Mine was late..11 days past a day three transfer (so 14dpo). I think that's why my beta wasn't in the triple didgits.


----------



## Kpkj

Hey ladies! Congrats to Hmommy and August. Happy to hear about the scan bbblues!

Last night, I started having shoulder pain so I called the doc this am. They wanted to see me because they were worried about an ectopic pregnancy. I was so nervous going in. Luckily, I had my husband come because we saw the perfect little bean in the right spot! We had put 2 in but only 1 stuck around! Kinda sad about that. Would have enjoyed twins and feel a little sense of loss. But sooo happy to have the one! At first, the doctor couldn't see a heart beat but then we saw it flicker! So excited! They also gave me a due date of 2/20/14!


----------



## bbblues

Kpkj that is amazing news. Sorry about not having twins but its still a beautiful sight to see that heartbeat. Glad you both got to see it too. Hope your shoulder feels better


----------



## augustluvers

Kpkj ~ so happy for you and your scan today! That's awesome! I'm sorry you're having pain in your shoulder. I pray you are feeling better now. 

Hmommy ~ I'm just asking because I'm so scared for Beta, I hope my early positive is will show a good beta number on Friday.


----------



## hmommy219

Kpkj, so great to see your little bean!!! 

August, your beta will be much higher than mine, but everyone keeps telling me not to get hung up on the number....it's hard not to compare though


----------



## aimze

Kpkj glad everything is looking ok!!
August & hmommy defo dnt grt hung up on numbers...my first beta @ 6dp5dt was only 20 then went to 68 48hrs later which was amazin! 

X


----------



## BabsTTC

kpkj- glad you got to see the baby!! I am dying for my US...I know what you mean about the twins ....

August - excited abt yur beta #'s

hmommy - so happy for your BFP and beta. Beta range is so huge. All that matters is that it doubled every 48-72 hrs.

bblues - yaay for your scan!

How is everyone else doing? I am just counting down the days to my US ...


----------



## aimze

Babs I'm just counting down the days too!!! Yours is the day before mine so we've got the new TWW together eh!! 

I moved mine forward a few days because I just couldnt wait till 8 weeks! x


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls... just a quick update.... I'm 13dpo today, lol or 10dp3dt... And i think the morning sickness is starting to kick in, yuck! lol... Also I called and got my Beta pushed up a day, so I'm doing my beta tomorrow morning :happydance:


----------



## aimze

Wow sickness already...August you're packing more than one in your oven!!! You transfered 3? X


----------



## Nanina

Update...beta #2 was 340. It didn't double in 48 hours, but my RE says he's not worried as I met the 60% target. I'm still freaking out and will test again on Friday morning.


----------



## augustluvers

aimze said:


> Wow sickness already...August you're packing more than one in your oven!!! You transfered 3? X

Yes I transfered 3 ... I'm so anxious to have a scan! LOL ... but this morning I got up and got ready for work, I ate breakfast, took my progesterone and the other estrogen blue pill. About an hour later as I was driving into work I tried to drink water and I couldn't! I felt so sick to my stomach. I've had a headache all day and I've been extremely tired after work every single day this week. I usually go to bed at 11pm but I've been hitting the sack at 7pm since monday! :coffee:


----------



## hopetobemomm

any one prego from ivf currently i cant concieve natually due to ectopics i want to kind of know what to expect


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm getting nervous. My last BCP was Sunday and still no AF. I'm supposed to start stims Fri but the FS said I need to get AF first...


----------



## aimze

Stayhopeful i hope it turns up tomorrow! Waiting for AF is so annoying!

Nania i really hope it picks up...gd luck for tomorrow hun! 
Im sure i read a girl on here said FET hcg double slower???

August you so have double trouble...when will your scan be? X


----------



## augustluvers

Stayhopeful, i pray your af comes! I actually started my stims a day before my period came. 

Aimze ~ I think the scan wont be until 6 weeks which is two weeks from now. Double trouble... I would love that, I think however my husband would faint! :rofl:

As for me ~ My blood test is this morning!!!! :yipee: I tested again with an FRER this morning and the test line darker then the control line! :wohoo: Can't wait to hear my beta results!


----------



## aimze

Let us know results asap august!

Mines the 9th in 2weeks @ 7.5 whens urs? X


----------



## stacergirl

Kpkj-sorry about your shoulder. Congrats on seeing your lo. Sorry it's not twins. 

August-excited to hear about your beta! 

Hmommy-do you go again for another beta soon? 

Pscoph-my boobs are so sore still too. I can relate to your pain. 

Nanina/if your doc isn't concerned then I wouldn't be either. Will def be thinking of you though! 

How you doing babs, stay hopeful, bblues, Aimze? 

I'm just sitting around waiting, going crazy!!!! Only 2 days away from testing and 3 days for beta. I might test tomorrow if I'm brave dough to do it when dhs not there... He wants me to wait though so not sure if he'd be upset. Decisions decisions! Lol


----------



## aimze

Stacer if its good newss i think he'll forgive uu!!

Gd luck xx


----------



## stacergirl

I agree, but if it's bad news I'll have to wait until he gets home to tell him bc I get off earlier than he does on Fridays... Just worried!!! Ugh!


----------



## aimze

I think you'll giv us a full house stacer x


----------



## bbblues

Stay hopeful- hope af comes soon

August can't wait to hear your results. 

Stace the wait is awful but your so close. Praying for your BFP 

AFM the nurse gave me a new prenatal that has ginger in it. And I'm on collace 3 times a day with a high fiber diet and drinking water nonstop lol. I have been nauseous on and off but not sick yet. The zofran is a godsend. I'm defiantly more swollen in my stomach already. I need some new bathing suits if I'm going to make it through this heat this summer.


----------



## augustluvers

Beta was positive count - 127 :wohoo:


----------



## aimze

Yay August x


----------



## stacergirl

Congrats August!! That's got to be an amazing feeling!!! Really really hoping I can relate come monday!!!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Bblues-I know what you mean about this heat. I'm in Florida and its hot out!!! Im glad you mentioned bathing suits. So it's okay to be out in the sun now? My discharge papers only said the first 5 days of no sun bathing but wasn't sure if I could sun bathe this weekend being 10 days past transfer. What do you ladies think?


----------



## augustluvers

Stacergirl- I hope you get a positive as well. 

They called me on my lunch break and my heart was racing!


----------



## bbblues

stacergirl said:


> Bblues-I know what you mean about this heat. I'm in Florida and its hot out!!! Im glad you mentioned bathing suits. So it's okay to be out in the sun now? My discharge papers only said the first 5 days of no sun bathing but wasn't sure if I could sun bathe this weekend being 10 days past transfer. What do you ladies think?

I have my daughter in a kiddie pool so I put one on since its impossible to stay dry. The only thing my dr said was no pool. A quick dip but that's it. I'm 6 weeks tomorrow though. I think your ok but I wouldn't for a long period of time. Or during mid heat of the day


----------



## hmommy219

Hi girls! Stacer, how are you holding out? Any symptoms?? :) 

Bblues, we're not supposed to swim?? Yikes, I didn't know that and we're off on vacation next week..darn it! I guess I can still dip :) 

Afm, second beta was 243 which they're happy with. My first ultrasound is scheduled for July 15 so I'm still holding my breath a little unti then. We told both of our mom's, which was awesome. They knew we were doing ivf so we couldn't hold out on them :) 

Hope you're all doing well!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats on your beta, august! Still no AF for me :nope: I'm getting really frustrated, though I know it's all part of the process. My FS said I can't start stims until AF shows. Today I've been cramping and had a lower back ache the entire day, but no freaking AF.


----------



## Kpkj

Swimming is one of the only exercises that I am allowed to do. My doc said pools are just fine just stay away from hottubs and lakes. Hope this helps!


----------



## Nanina

Stacer and Aimze, thanks for the encouragement. 
August and Hmommy, congrats on the betas.


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-that's a great increase in your beta!! Where are you going on vacation? We're finally planning one for August. Can't wait! 

I'm dying over here, like really dying! Lol just being a little dramatic! But really I have 2 more days before testing. Dh said I can't test before Saturday. And being this might be the only time we get preg I guess I should wait. So first thing sat morning it is. I'll be posting immediately after!!! We discussed tonight what were going to do whether its positive or negative but beach was the only thing I would want to do for negative-just go and just sit there. But for a positive, I started planning ways to tell people. No one knows we're testing this weekend, I told the few people that know that it's not til next week. So my mom and sister might get an announcement this weekend if it's positive!! My only symptom is sore breasts. I'm no longer super exhausted or super tired, maybe that was just during implantation? Had a slight headache today but nothing bad. I've had lower back pain but that could be my endometriosis bc that's where it always hurts! 

Stay hopeful-I know it's frustrating when Af won't show and all you want to do is get started. Hope that witch shows up soon. Were you on it for the full month? If so then it should be here soon. 

Nanina, when are you going back in Hun? 

Kpkj and bblues-thanks for the advice on the sun. I guess I'll try to stay under shade. I love being outside though, it's my peaceful time! Hope you ladies are doing good!!

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## StayHopeful

I was only on it for 2 weeks


----------



## Nanina

Stacer, beta 3 is tomorrow.


----------



## aimze

Nania hope beta 3 goes well...

Stay hopeful really hope af shows up soon...so irritating when your ready!!

Stacer your pretty much there...once you wake up next its wee time!!

Afm im really pissed off because the cyclogest has given me what i think is thrush ...i think from being constantly oily to using a soap to remove.it to wearing a pad 24/7 its done it....not sure what you can use being pregnant?!

X


----------



## stacergirl

Best of luck today nanina!! 

Aimze, I'm sorry hun! I'm not sure what you can take. Hope you feel better though! 

One more day! Woke up with really bad lower back pain and boobs still super sore. Hope that's good signs!! 

To all the pg ladies, what were some of your symptoms?? :)


----------



## aimze

Stacer its subsided after using cream today...

my symptoms were sore boobs, back ache, super sense of smell i think that's all i have now too!!! can't wait for tomorows update x


----------



## StayHopeful

GL, stacer!

AF finally showed this morning, whew! So I'll start my stims tonight.


----------



## stacergirl

Yay stay hopeful for starting stims!!! Baby dust to you!!


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, testing in the morning!!! So excited for you, pal :hugs:


----------



## bbblues

Aimze feel better

Good luck stay hopeful 

Stace didn't have too many symptoms that early. Just tired and sore boobs? I have just started with nausea and sensitive nose.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sorry I've been MIA but I ended up getting a hysteroscopy and D&C this morning. I'm in much better spirits now!


----------



## aimze

Omg lucinda I'm so sorry Hun...what happened? Lots of love x


----------



## aimze

Stayhopeful great news & stacer gd luck x


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda, I'm so sorry! Are you okay? 

Thanks ladies! I'm nervous!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

stacergirl said:


> Lucinda, I'm so sorry! Are you okay?
> 
> Thanks ladies! I'm nervous!!

After Xanax for a couple of days and thinking about plan B; I'm in good spirits today. I couldn't bring myself to touch the forum before today but I find that today's procedure brought some closure. I have consulted a new RE who ordered a huge list of testing....over 25 tubes of blood! I really like that this RE is exploring all possible issues before we move forward. She also promised to do my transfer herself and that she wants to do several mock transfers. She told me she thinks I have PCOS and is awaiting for bloodwork to discuss plan for future cycle. I won't be cycling until August as this month we are giving my body some rest and testing.
I will catch up on how u ladies are doing soon...but first wanted to let u know what happened to me.


----------



## Nanina

Stacer, stay positive!
Lucinda, I am so sorry. 
Third beta was just 357. My doctor says possible ectopic or vanishing twin. He'll do an ultrasound on the 8th. I'm to keep up with my injections until then.


----------



## stacergirl

Hugs to both of you Lucinda and nanina!!!! You'll be in my thoughts. 
Lucinda-I'm glad your new re is doing all these tests. I pray it saves you heartache in the future!! 

Nanina-do very sorry hun! I know you it's not good to have a vanishing twin, but at least you'd still have one right? Keep us posted!!


----------



## Oculi83

Lucinda, I am so so sorry! :hugs: :(
Please take good care of yourself!
Your RE seems to be great though!

Nanina, keep your spirits up! Why do you have to wait so long for an u/s? 

AFM everything seems to be ok. But I'm dying to have an u/s just to know what's going on down there! I only ever had one beta and I'm at a point where I'm just desperate to have something else to hold on to.


----------



## augustluvers

Lucinda ~ I'm sorry to hear about what you went through, but happy that you have found an RE that you feel good with. Thats makes a big difference :hugs:

Nanina ~ I pray that you are well and that your ultrasound shows a healthy growing bean :hugs:

Stacergirl ~ Good luck tomorrow morning! I'll be praying for you!

As for me... everyone that knew about the IVF (almost everyone I know) is now aware that I had a positive beta. I'm nervous for my second beta on Monday but I'm trusting and believing that everything is ok and will continue to be great! It just has to be!


----------



## StayHopeful

Lucinda, I am so sorry. I'm glad to hear your new re sounds good.

Nanina, sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## aimze

Sending lots of hugs lucinda...

Nania I really hope everything turns out ok...so no more blood tests just scan 8th? 

Stacer...really hope today goes well Hun!

August I'm sure your Monday will be perfect :/)

Stay hopeful how was first day of stimming?

Xx


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! Just wanted to let you know that I tested and it's a BFP!!!! I cried! I've bener seen a positive pregnancy test before! My husband is thrilled but trying to contain himself until the ultrasound. My beta is Monday, and the they will do another wed. I'd be 5 weeks then so I think the US is at 7 weeks then I get transferred to me OB. Gosh ladies, I can't believe this!!!! Ahhhhh! So excited!! Another milestone to check off!! My lower back is killing me still, guess that's a good sign! And super sore boobs too! 

August- ill be getting beta on Monday so I'll esp be thinking of you.

Lucinda and nanina-still thinking of you! 

I hope everyone is doing well, And I thank you all for the support! Hugs!


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, yahoooooooooo!!!! So happy for you!! It's an incredible feeling to finally see a positive on those tests!! :)


----------



## aimze

oh my goodness stacer!! full house of bfp...congratulations x


----------



## bbblues

Stace so happy for you

Lucinda I'm so sorry. Praying everything works out with new RE

Nanina praying you see your little bean.


----------



## Nanina

Stacer, congrats on your BFP! Now you and hubby can relax and enjoy the weekend. :)
Ladies, thanks for the support. I'm just trying to stay positive and keep busy.
Oculi, I think the wait is because I'm barely 5 weeks now. At 6 we should be able to see something.


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Stacer!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Stacer congrats omg I'm so happy for you :wohoo:


----------



## aimze

How's everyone doing?

Lucinda hope you an family are as good as you can be Hun..Lots of hugs

Nania hope you're feeling ok? Beta levels can be all over so hopeful you have a late bloomer giving you a fright but it tucked in nicely

Stay hopeful hope stimming is going well....when do you get your next follie scan?

X


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! 

Hope everyone is doing well!! 

Stay hopeful how is Stimming?? 

Nanina- hope you're doing good with the staying busy. I'm sure this wait is the worst. But yeah I think you're right, heart beat starts around week 5, so they probably want to make sure they're waiting long enough to have an accurate reading. Thinking of you! 

Lucinda-definitely thinking of you. I think you said you're taking this month off. So next month you'll start your testing? Wishing you the very best. The good news is you can get pregnant! We just got to get that little bean to stick! 

Aimze-you doing ok? Desperately waiting for your US? 

Pscoph-you hanging out in first trimester land?! Hope yours doing good! 

Babs-how you been? 

Bblues-how are you? 

August-yay for 2nd beta timorrow. Good luck! I'm excited to see how much it's grown! 

Hmommy-did you get us date yet? You on vacation? Have fun! 

Thanks soooo much for the congrats!! Means a lot! Can't believe it still! Did another hpt and it came up right away! I couldn't be happier right now! Beta tomorrow! Then going to tell my mom, I'm dying to tell her already!


----------



## augustluvers

Stacer ~ thanks! and I'm still so excited and happy for you.

I'm really nervous about my beta tomorrow. It isn't until 6:30pm. So I won't get the results until mid day on Tuesday!!!! :growl: At this point my beta needs to be at a minimum 535, if I'm doubling every 48 hours. So I'm just so so scared. I want this so bad! And I want a scan! LOL I want to know how many already! 

hmommy ~ when's your first scan? I know you must be anxious considering you transfered 3 as well as me!


----------



## aimze

Stacer yes desperately awaitin my scan! I have a firm abdomen so hoping that's my babies sac gowing...not long for my scan now, one week to go! X


----------



## hmommy219

August, good luck tomorrow with your beta. I know I'm only having one because my first beta was 96 and my second 48 hours later was 243 so the nurse said it would have been way higher with twins or triplets. :) you might be in for more than one though looking at your numbers!! :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck to everyone with betas coming up!

Today is day 3 of stimming and so far so good. I go in tomorrow morning for bloodwork, then they'll decide whether they need to change my Gonal F dose and when to bring me in for a follicle scan. My dose right now is pretty high I think, 300 units. But when I did an IUI with Menopur I didn't have a great response and I really didn't respond that well to Letrozole either, so I think that's why they're starting me off pretty high. I'm really nervous to see how many follies I have at my first scan!

It just feels so weird to actually be doing something again. We haven't done a treatment cycle since last November and since then it's just been so much waiting. We were going to try naturally while we were waiting, but I never o'd on my own. So much waiting and all of a sudden, it's here! I'm trying to walk that thin line between thinking positively and getting my hopes up too much... Any advice on that?


----------



## stacergirl

All of this waiting is the pits! Especially because then we have another 8-9 months before we can hold our baby! Lol but it's worth it! I know I'll be dying for my scan too!! 

Stay hopeful-glad things are going well! I was on 300iu of two meds each day for 12 days. So they may up your dose or just keep you at the same dose for longer. Either way, best of luck!! And yay for being knee deep in the process. It feels so good just to get started! In regards to being positive but not get your hopes up, the only thing I can say is think of each day as a check point. Focus on each day giving good results (I.e. good follicle growth and good estrogen levels), that's what I did and focusing on that kept me busy and didn't get me too involved with I'm going to be pregnant thoughts. Now the tww was the hardest though. I guess try to stay busy as much as possible so you don't think about it. That's honestly the best advice I got, as it's really hard to not think its going to work. I would recommend meditation or relaxation and on the days for implantation envision your embryo implanting. I'm generally not into stuff like that but it made me feel a little bit like I was doing something. But remember we're here for ya!!!! It's tough but we made it and so can you!


----------



## aimze

Stayhopeful its so true....were always waiting for somethin lol!! I would try and plan some nice things for your tww so you have those to concentrate on...if i did it again & had the annual leave off work id g away for the whole thing!

I've been having super busy weekends to occupy my 3ww for the scan an although two weeks ago it felt a lifetime knowing its only 7days away gives me a lot of peice x


----------



## Kpkj

Stacer- congrats on the BFP! 

Stayhopeful- great news that you are now on your way! I just used every little step as a thing to check off. It made time pass quickly for me. 

Hmommy- I saw your post on the first trimester board. I am too nervous to post on that one bc I don't want to jinx anything. Silly superstitions! Anyhow, don't worry about your beta at all. Yours sound perfect! Mine were 103, 160, and 316. They were a little concerned Between the 1st and 2nd and then were happy. They don't even need to double in 48 hours. They want at least a 70% increase which you have. I had an unexpected u/s last week at 5 wks and 5 days and there was a heartbeat! As for the sex, it was advised not to because of the enlarged ovaries. That is probably why it was painful. I don't think it's harmful to the baby bc normal couples have no restrictions. Hope this helps!

Afm- I go in for my scheduled u/s today. Hopefully things are still looking great! A little nervous as I still don't have many symptoms. A couple waves of nausea but those could be in my head. So we will see!


----------



## hmommy219

Thank you so much KpKj, I am a mess!! lol... I know what you mean about not posting on the first trimester board.. it crosses my mind too. I called my Dr.'s office and left a message a few minutes ago that must have made me sound so neurotic. I would love to have an early ultrasound.. just to put my mind at ease. Why did they do one for you?


----------



## bbblues

Kpkj good luck today at your sono. Hope you see your lil one growing. I go tomorrow for my scan. So nervous. Just want to see that heartbeat


----------



## Kpkj

Hmommy- i had shoulder pain and they wanted to rule out an ectopic. I have sounded pretty neurotic here and there too. I think it is in the fine print of the ivf paperwork!

Bbblues- good luck tomorrow! It's pretty great to see that little heart beating


----------



## augustluvers

Second beta is tonight, I'm biting my nails! I won't even get a call until tomorrow with the results!


----------



## stacergirl

hmommy-what was your second number? I know your first was in the 90s, right? I think HCGs level vary so much person to person. Try to stay positive, don't want to get your blood pressure up! I think everything will work out great!! Thinking of you!

August-good luck! so annoying having to wait and wait and wait....lol. Hope you can actually get some rest tonight, but that's probably unlikely knowing you'll get the call in the morning!

KPKJ-good luck with your sono! I think I"ll cry when I actually get to see the heartbeat! Its got to be the most amazing thing! Well 2nd to actually giving birth! 

Aimze-only 7 days away! YAY!! I know it still feels like a long time, but hopefully goes by fast!

Bblues! Yay for sono tomorrow! I'm excited for you! Let us know how it goes!

Well I went in today for my Beta. The nurse was extremely happy with my numbers so I'm officially pregnant, confirmed by the nurses! LOL! I go in on Wednesday for another beta. Then ultrasound is at 7 weeks. This is so real!! YAY!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## hmommy219

stacer, yey for an official pregnancy!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Stacer congrats on the official beta pregnancy!!!!! :hugs: so so so happy


----------



## augustluvers

So I gave my blood for my second beta. I was told that until I have a count of 2000 or higher they will continue to test me every other day!!!! LOL According to the nurse, I should be at 2000 by Friday morning's test and then my ultrasound would be next week.


----------



## Lucinda7981

augustluvers said:


> Lucinda ~ I'm sorry to hear about what you went through, but happy that you have found an RE that you feel good with. Thats makes a big difference :hugs:
> 
> Nanina ~ I pray that you are well and that your ultrasound shows a healthy growing bean :hugs:
> 
> Stacergirl ~ Good luck tomorrow morning! I'll be praying for you!
> 
> As for me... everyone that knew about the IVF (almost everyone I know) is now aware that I had a positive beta. I'm nervous for my second beta on Monday but I'm trusting and believing that everything is ok and will continue to be great! It just has to be!

Thanks for the well wishes and congrats on the awesome beta!!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Nanina said:


> Stacer, stay positive!
> Lucinda, I am so sorry.
> Third beta was just 357. My doctor says possible ectopic or vanishing twin. He'll do an ultrasound on the 8th. I'm to keep up with my injections until then.

Goodluck on your upcoming sono...hope all turns out well!


----------



## Lucinda7981

stacergirl said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to let you know that I tested and it's a BFP!!!! I cried! I've bener seen a positive pregnancy test before! My husband is thrilled but trying to contain himself until the ultrasound. My beta is Monday, and the they will do another wed. I'd be 5 weeks then so I think the US is at 7 weeks then I get transferred to me OB. Gosh ladies, I can't believe this!!!! Ahhhhh! So excited!! Another milestone to check off!! My lower back is killing me still, guess that's a good sign! And super sore boobs too!
> 
> August- ill be getting beta on Monday so I'll esp be thinking of you.
> 
> Lucinda and nanina-still thinking of you!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well, And I thank you all for the support! Hugs!

I'm still hanging in there;) congrats on the BFP!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

stacergirl said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!
> 
> Stay hopeful how is Stimming??
> 
> Nanina- hope you're doing good with the staying busy. I'm sure this wait is the worst. But yeah I think you're right, heart beat starts around week 5, so they probably want to make sure they're waiting long enough to have an accurate reading. Thinking of you!
> 
> Lucinda-definitely thinking of you. I think you said you're taking this month off. So next month you'll start your testing? Wishing you the very best. The good news is you can get pregnant! We just got to get that little bean to stick!
> 
> Aimze-you doing ok? Desperately waiting for your US?
> 
> Pscoph-you hanging out in first trimester land?! Hope yours doing good!
> 
> Babs-how you been?
> 
> Bblues-how are you?
> 
> August-yay for 2nd beta timorrow. Good luck! I'm excited to see how much it's grown!
> 
> Hmommy-did you get us date yet? You on vacation? Have fun!
> 
> Thanks soooo much for the congrats!! Means a lot! Can't believe it still! Did another hpt and it came up right away! I couldn't be happier right now! Beta tomorrow! Then going to tell my mom, I'm dying to tell her already!

I had all the blood tests done on Sat and RE thinks they will be in this week. I have some ultrasound with fluid and mock transfer on Wed. Old RE wants to do a post op from the hysteroscopy n D&C on Fri. The stressful part is that I could have a single frozen transfer next week but I don't think I'm ready. I think I want to see what the new RE thinks is wrong and go with her course of action. I have to wait until August with her because this practice cycles everyone at the same time. So I have to do bc, lupron and whatever else is suggested based on bw results.


----------



## aimze

lucinda sounds like you have a lot goin on! im sure the wait will be worth it!

x


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-sounds like tough decisions! I understand why you would want to wait, but in sure waiting doesn't sound all that appealing either. I think the hysteroscopy is a good idea though. Probably isn't a bad idea to give your body a test too. You've been through so much! Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacergirl ill have a better idea tom after speaking to new RE and having test results....will keep you ladies posted!


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, will this be your first hysteroscopy? Sounds like you have lots of options and its great that you had embryos to freeze. Tough decisions ahead! I'm keeping my fx for you and you're in my prayers.


----------



## bbblues

Just came back from my scan. Everything looks great. Saw the heart beat 127 bpm. Now I can breathe lol. Well I'm exhausted from all this stressing over nothing going to take nap lol. Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## aimze

Amazing news bbblues! X


----------



## augustluvers

Second beta ~ 1370 :wohoo: doctor thinks possible twins


----------



## stacergirl

Yay bblues! What a relief!!! So very exciting!!! 

August-that's awesome! Are you hoping for twins? I think twins would be awesome!!! So I assume you have to continue more blood this week until 2000 right? The rate you're going, you'll be there timorrow! 

Stay hopeful-how'd your appointment go? Did they chance your dose? How are you feeling?

I have my second beta tomorrow! Yay


----------



## augustluvers

Stacergirl ~ yeah I have a beta tomorrow an it should be the last one! I wouldn't mind twins, triplets freak me out though lol... Good luck tomorrow! I bet your beta will be awesome!


----------



## bbblues

August that's so exciting. Can't wait for your sono


----------



## hmommy219

Woo Hoo.. August!!! You are def having more than one, girl!!! Awesome beta!

Bbblues, awesome to hear everything went so well. Now you can relax and enjoy a break from the worry :)

Stacer, good luck with your beta tomorrow!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Great news, august and bbblues! Congrats to both of you! And GL tomorrow, Stacer!

My first follie scan is in the morning. After bloodwork yesterday they kept my Gonal F dose the same, but I guess I'll see what they say after my scan and bloodwork tomorrow. I'm definitely cramping a bit today, so hopefully that's the drugs growing lots of little follicles!


----------



## aimze

stayhopeful i hope you have lots growiing away! you'll be pupo beforr u kno it!

August what an amazin number...more than 1 4suure! When is first scan?

Nania hows things with you?

Babs havent seen you pop up in a bit...your scan is the 8th right? not long now!!

Hmommy your scan is around 16th july?? 

kpkj have you had your scan yet?

AFM im the same really...enjoying pregnanct by being naugty an checking out names an furniture...I was pregnant for 4 weeks last time so im going to enjoy evry minute whether 4weeks or 7more months!!! X


----------



## stacergirl

Aimze-couldn't agree more, I'm going to enjoy this pregnancy to the fullest!!doing monthly preg photos, eventually maternity photos, everything! Lol this might be my only pregnancy! I already started looking at stuff too! Lol can't help myself! 

Fx for some good follies stay hopeful!!

Fx for twins August! 

Hmommy-are you doing okay?


----------



## Lucinda7981

bbblues said:


> Just came back from my scan. Everything looks great. Saw the heart beat 127 bpm. Now I can breathe lol. Well I'm exhausted from all this stressing over nothing going to take nap lol. Hope everyone is having a good day

Awsome news!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

augustluvers said:


> Second beta ~ 1370 :wohoo: doctor thinks possible twins

Great beta...congrats!!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

StayHopeful said:


> Great news, august and bbblues! Congrats to both of you! And GL tomorrow, Stacer!
> 
> My first follie scan is in the morning. After bloodwork yesterday they kept my Gonal F dose the same, but I guess I'll see what they say after my scan and bloodwork tomorrow. I'm definitely cramping a bit today, so hopefully that's the drugs growing lots of little follicles!

Hope scan went well and that there are lots of great follies!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

So heres my update...still no bw results as i had blood drawn Fri....they estimate that results should be in Fri the latest...so im awaiting those. As for my in office test it showed that there is nothing wrong with my uterus except that there is a curve at the top and basically you need alot of skill and patience to get it right. I know this to be true because it has been a issue at both of my transfers. After she figured out how to get into the top of my uterus she removed catheter and tried again twice and was able to get it in immediately the two times after. So verdict is that i would have to have anesthesia for transfer as my uterus starts contracting during transfer. This makes sense also because both of my transfers have caused me severe cramping, anxiety, and my legs to shake (i have high pain tolerance btw). So im suppose to speak to the nurse later and ill get more details about their plans for me later....it would be awsome if the bw would come in today so that they can add meds if need be and tell me now.


----------



## stacergirl

Wow Lucinda! So glad they're figuring out what the issue is! That makes me so hopeful for you and I'm sure you're feeling the same! Hoping that bw results come back soon!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, what a relief to get some answers!! I'm happy for you that they were able to pinpoint the issue. My dh and I always use the mantra: Forward Progress! Looks like you have your Forward Progress now. :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

stacergirl and hmommy....I'm feeling so positive right now and the best part is that this doctor will do all sonograms and transfer herself. This clinic is SIRM(Sher institute) and while its a practice that has 2 other RE's and usually whoever is on call will do transfer.....My RE promised to personally do my transfer! I am so excited that only one person will be touching me because at my previous 2 offices my RE was not who did transfer or retrival and those doctors did not pass on information about trouble at transfer to my RE....which made me furious. 
My new RE said that if the embies are not placed in the correct spot then they either will not implant or implant in the wrong place.


----------



## BabsTTC

Hi everyone!!
Sorry for being MIA...we went for a vacation. It was very relaxed- we eat and talked about our hopes for the little tadpole. 

Stacer- so happy for your BFP!! I think we are a full house so far. What a lucky thread. 

Lucinda- good luck sweetie!! I am glad your are going through all the testing and have an RE whom you trust. 

Stayhopeful - good luck with your follie counts. I am sure this will be your cycle. We just took it one day at a time, one appointment at a time. its such a fine line between being hopeful and being disappointing. We really tried to keep our emotions in check and be ready for either possible outcome. 

I finally bit the bullet and joined posh's 1st tri thread today. I am 5+5 today :happydance: Have my US on Monday and hopefully see 1 or 2 heartbeats!! Will keep you girls posted!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-I'm soo happy youre so positive and feeling good! This new re seems great!!! You're making me teary eyed! lol must be all these hormones!!! But I do want to see you get your BFP!! So many ladies deserve it and you're one of them!! Keep us posted!! I'll be waiting for updates!! Also I understand how you feel, my RE didn't do my retrieval or transfer, luckily the docs on call that day were great though! The doc who did my transfer hugged me after! Lol but I'm so glad this REhas promised to do yours herself!! 

Babs-yay for vacation! And super yay for ultrasound on Monday! So exciting! I hope there are two little ones!! :) 

My hcg was great. When I went in this morning, my Lab girl and nurse gave me hugs! Made me feel so good!! My ultrasound will be July 19. Can't wait!!!


----------



## bbblues

Babs great to hear from you and everything is well

Lucinda I'm so glad you are getting results and can move on to the next step. 

Stace can't wait for your sono

Morning sickness is kicking my butt. I'm not getting sick but ugh the nausea I'm so done and can't wait for first trimester to be over. Zofran helps but doesn't last.


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, great news! My 'RE did everything with me from start to finish..it made me feel important...even if I am just his 3:30 appt.... happy for you that things are moving in the right direction now. :) 

Babs, you and I are almost exactly on the same schedule..I'm 5 weeks and 3 days. According to some online ivf calculator, my due date is March 2nd. I guess they'll tell us at our first sono. Mines scheduled for July 15. How about you?


----------



## StayHopeful

My scan this morning showed 3 follies that are "measurable" (above 10mm) and quite a few smaller follicles as well. Is that good? I'm on day 6 of stims, right now they're thinking I'll trigger this weekend or Monday.


----------



## Lucinda7981

stacergirl said:


> Lucinda-I'm soo happy youre so positive and feeling good! This new re seems great!!! You're making me teary eyed! lol must be all these hormones!!! But I do want to see you get your BFP!! So many ladies deserve it and you're one of them!! Keep us posted!! I'll be waiting for updates!! Also I understand how you feel, my RE didn't do my retrieval or transfer, luckily the docs on call that day were great though! The doc who did my transfer hugged me after! Lol but I'm so glad this REhas promised to do yours herself!!
> 
> Babs-yay for vacation! And super yay for ultrasound on Monday! So exciting! I hope there are two little ones!! :)
> 
> My hcg was great. When I went in this morning, my Lab girl and nurse gave me hugs! Made me feel so good!! My ultrasound will be July 19. Can't wait!!!

Thanks for the support....I really like this RE and am so happy that I won't get passed on. I decided to call the lab myself to see when they would be sending the results to the RE and I was told that they are awaiting 3 results but that they should be in by end of this week early next week!
I have my nurse coordinator person call me today and she gave me a tentative calendar and I will be starting BC if BW is good on CD3(which should be in about 2 weeks)....I would be taking BC for 2 wks which will have lupron shadow it, once I get AF again I will go for baseline and then start stims....my protocol was never this long before but I'm willing to try different.


----------



## stacergirl

Hi stayhopeful. At my first ultrasound they only told me about one follicle but I ended up having 6 at retrieval. So the other ones will catch up. You want as many around 18mm as you can for retrieval. You also want at least 4 good follicles at retrieval. Are you going In for another scan Friday? I would think they'll trigger you later than this weekend though to see if you can get the others to catch up. What's your E2 like? Is it doubling? Fx for you!


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, stacer! I do have another scan Fri. My e2 was 200 on Mon and 820 today. The nurse who did my ultrasound this morning said the little follies looked good, but then the one who called me this afternoon was talking about only the 3 so I got confused. She didn't seem condensed about only 3 though and they actually decreased my gonal f dose.


----------



## aimze

Stayhipeful i was the same...about 7 measurable ones then 5days later loads more appeared!

X


----------



## Silversurfer

Hey gorgeous ladies,
So glad I read this thread this morning. Am half way through stimming and have a low amh. Only 3 follicles visible and said the lining looked a little bit thinner than they would like.
Original scan had normal no of follicles but 'odd' low amh, so was hoping for more follicles. Everytime I get hopeful I get so disappointed its hard to stay positive. But reading ur stories are definitely helping!!!
A big thank u to all of u xxx


----------



## Silversurfer

Meant original scan when first got referred on my normal cycle


----------



## aimze

Hey silver...

We've all had our ups an downs an ivf is one hell of a ride! As you can see it does work so it's worth all the blood sweat & tears! X


----------



## stacergirl

Hi Stayhopeful, I'm sure the RE was just referring to the 3 largest when she said 3. You must have more than that, so that is definitely good. Especially since they decreased your meds, they must feel you are responding well. Your E2 seems to be increasing well which is great too. You're so close to retrieval. Keep in mind, they only need 1 good egg!! It so true! Did you take some time off work to take it easy the day of retrieval and after? Luckily mine was on a Friday so I had the weekend to recooperate, but after the first day I felt completely fine. Even took my dogs to the park. Keep us posted!

Hi Silver and welcome. I too have low AMH so I can relate. But the good news is that there is still hope!!! I only had 6 follicles total at retrieval but each one of them had an egg an 3 of those fertilized. Unfortunately we didn't have any to freeze though. My lining was a little thin as well so they had me stim for another day just in case...so that might be the case with you. You'll be on progresterone after retrieval, right? That will help too. Best advice is to Try to take one day at a time, each day Is a check point, especially as you get closer and closer to retrieval. I assume this is your first IVF? Its definitely hard, but can be so worth it in the end. Keep us posted on your progress. This thread has been very lucky so we hope to add more BPFs.


----------



## Silversurfer

Yep it's my first cycle of ivf. Just worried cos they said prob not worth doing more cycles if I get a poor response. But trying to take one day at a time...just today has been challenging. Think I have progesterone to use after egg transfer.
Thank you for the support :thumbup:


----------



## StayHopeful

stacergirl said:


> Hi Stayhopeful, I'm sure the RE was just referring to the 3 largest when she said 3. You must have more than that, so that is definitely good. Especially since they decreased your meds, they must feel you are responding well. Your E2 seems to be increasing well which is great too. You're so close to retrieval. Keep in mind, they only need 1 good egg!! It so true! Did you take some time off work to take it easy the day of retrieval and after? Luckily mine was on a Friday so I had the weekend to recooperate, but after the first day I felt completely fine. Even took my dogs to the park. Keep us posted!

This morning's scan showed 6 follies over 10mm and 20+ smaller ones, so things seem to be progressing well. My biggest follie is only 12.5mm so I probably won't trigger until early next week. The nurse will call me later this afternoon with my E2 number and tell me if I need to modify my Gonal F dose.

I'm a teacher, so I'm off for the summer. That's why we decided to do IVF now, there's no way I'd be able to do all of these scans during the school year. So after ER and ET I'll be able to take it easy.


----------



## aimze

Looking good stay hopeful! I did. Few more stims than I thought I'd need to...not long till you're pupo! X


----------



## stacergirl

Stay hopeful-That's great!! Stimming longer is no problem, better than going to retrieval too early! Keep us posted!!! 

Silver-how you doing? Hope you're staying positive! Keep us posted on your progress! I was concerned I wouldn't respond to the meds but hopefully you will just like me!


----------



## Silversurfer

Morning stacer, 
They rang the day of the scan and said to go in for another scan on tues. had a wobbly couple of days but up and down but feeling better today. Didn't help that I got a vomiting bug this week and my blood pressure was low. 
Just crossing my fingers the three follicles I have will grow enough by tues ( and toes!!!)


----------



## stacergirl

Hi Silver, I can totally understand why you have a few wobbly days, it is so emotionally draining. I'll keep everything crossed for you as well that those follicles will continue to grow. Sorry about the bug, sounds like you've had a rough week. Hope you're feeling better! Did they give you an anticipated ER date, or do you think you'll get that at your next scan?

Stay hopeful! hope you're doing good!!


----------



## Silversurfer

Hopefully thurs if the three follicles are big enough... Fingers crossed x hope ur having a gd weekend


----------



## Funfair1980

I have been reading your posts and felt very positive.

Staceyhopel we started stimming same day, i went for my1st scan yesterday and they found 11 follicles 5 above 11 and 6 below 10 i was a bit upset, i got to keep stimming till Mon for another scan to see if they've grown, i am keeping my fingers crossed. 

This morning i woke up discharging white wetery fluid and has been like that most of the day don know weather that's a good sign or don have severe pain tho just feeling heavy and bloated in my abdomen.

Hope you all doing well


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, funfair! I don't know about the discharge but I'm definitely feeling heavy and bloated too.


----------



## babykhu

Hi everyone

I had my embryo transfer yesterday morning and by the evening I had lower back pain. Also woke up this morning to lower back pain.
Im really worried as im feeling as this is a sign that my period is coming:cry:

This is my first ivf so not sure what to expect after transfer. How did you feel? Is it normal to to have lower back pain after transfer. 

So stressed.. Any advice welcome x


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hello and Welcome Silver and Stayhopeful!
Hello to everyone else....im still waiting for AF which should be in 2 weeks to get started with BC. The clinic has order stim meds and i should have those this week. As for bloodwork; i called the lab and they are just awaiting on 3 results which they stated should be in by early this week. So just trying to keep myself busy until i start....i think this 2 week wait will be worse than the dreaded 2 ww!


----------



## aimze

Babyku I was in pain after ET so don't worry Hun...you're little one is snuggling in 

Lucinda Sounds things are stepping up! I hope the next Tw goes by fast! X


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-glad to hear things are moving along!!! Sorry you have to wait, hope it flies by! 

Baby-I had lower back pain too. It's way too soon for Af to show. I wouldn't stress. Did you have a 5 day transfer? If so, it could be implantation. Fx for you! Hang in there the tww, stay positive! 

Fun fair-I had discharge too. Your body is thinking its getting ready to ovulate who h is probably why. When is your ER? 

Stay hopeful-I think you have scan tomorrow? Good luck!! 

Silver-hope those follicles are growing!! 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Nanina

Been a little MIA, way too crazy with the online research! I hope all is well with everyone. To those stimming and in the 2ww, best of luck to you. 
My ultrasound is tomorrow afternoon. Praying everything is where it should be. xoxo


----------



## StayHopeful

Baby, congrats on your transfer! FX for you!

Lucinda I hope this time flies by and GL on #3!

I had a scan this morning, estrogen was 4427 and I had 16 follicles between 11-15mm. They dropped down my Gonal F dose for tonight and told me not to do the hcg mini dose, I go in again tomorrow morning for another scan.


----------



## stacergirl

Wow stay hopeful! Got some good follicles growing!! 

Nanina-will be thinking of you! Hope all does well and please let us know!!


----------



## aimze

Thinking of you Nania x


----------



## Silversurfer

Morning ladies,
Hope your all getting on well with injections, scans and 2ww's.... My next scan is tomorrow morning... Praying there are more follicles x


----------



## babykhu

Thank you all for you reassuring me, feel alot less stressed.

Nanina praying everything is ok with you. 

Aimze hi how are you getting on? yes i had a 5 day transfer 

Stayhopeful thank you, the transfer was actuallthe easiest part of my ivf. And dont worry if our estrogen is high, mine was too and i was coasted to avoid the risk of getting ohss, and thankfully it didnt effect the quality of my eggs. I read online to drink lots of water and increase protien intake to reduce estrogen. Praying your next scan shows the eatrogen has dropped:thumbup: you have good suz follicles so you will be fine hopefully x


----------



## aimze

Babyku you're right...Transfer was easy, i was SO surprised how painless it all was...Literally didnt know anything was there!!

I am close to 24 hours away from finding out whats happening inside....Anxious an excited all @ the same time.....wish I could fast forward today....x


----------



## aimze

Impatinetly awaiting peoples scan news...Thinking of everyone 

x


----------



## babykhu

Aimze,24 hours!! Lucky you.. I have forever left lol.. But i can imagine how anxious your feeling. Hoping and praying it will all be fab news :dust:


----------



## StayHopeful

I triggered tonight! ER is Wed morning. This morning my scan showed 22 follies 11-19mm and my E2 is 6000.


----------



## Silversurfer

Stayhope- gd luck with ur ER x


----------



## aimze

Amazing news stayhopeful!!

Enjoy an injection free day today 

X


----------



## babykhu

StayHopeful said:


> I triggered tonight! ER is Wed morning. This morning my scan showed 22 follies 11-19mm and my E2 is 6000.

Good luck x


----------



## Silversurfer

So had scan this morning only 2 follicles the right size, another at 10 then 4 small ones. They are giving me one more at stimming and left the decision with us regarding whether to change to iui or cont with ivf??? My brain is a mess right now. They said same chance with iui??? They are gonna do another scan tomorrow but did say they didn't expect any change :cry:


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies
Did my hcg last night got about 12 follicles with 2 biggest being 18 n 19 and the rest btwn 10-16, drug free day today going for Er tomorrow morning.

Gud luck for Er tomorrow Stacehopeful what a gud no of follicles you got.

Silver gud luck to you as well. 

Hope everyone is doing well with stimms and 2ww. Big hugs


----------



## hmommy219

Stayhopeful, sounds awesome!!! Good luck tomorrow, and happy shot free day today! lol.. :)


----------



## bbblues

StayHopeful said:


> I triggered tonight! ER is Wed morning. This morning my scan showed 22 follies 11-19mm and my E2 is 6000.

Sounds great. Good luck


----------



## stacergirl

Good luck stay hopeful! Hope everything goes well! 

Silver/hoping you get some more follicles. It's a tough choice to continue or not, but I've heard success stories with one follicle and one egg retrieved. Keep us posted and let us know what you decide! Hugs! 

Fun fair-sounds good! Good luck at your ER. Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, everyone and GL Fun Fair! I'm definitley enjoying a day with no shots or scans.

Silver, fx for you!


----------



## stacergirl

Hey stayhopeful! How did ER go? 

Hey funfair-how did ER go? 

Silver-how was your scan? Fx for progressing to ivf!! 

Aimze-did you get your scan??? 

Hi to everyone else?


----------



## Lucinda7981

StayHopeful said:


> I triggered tonight! ER is Wed morning. This morning my scan showed 22 follies 11-19mm and my E2 is 6000.

Goodluck today; hoping for many eggs!!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Saying hello to everyone...

funfair how did ER go yest? 

Silver good luck on your scan and hope you can move on to ivf!!!


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies

Thank you so much for the support and wishes, had 7 eggs collected waiting for a phone call tomorrow to see how many fertilised and the Et date.

Stacehopeful hope your Er went well. 

Silver hope you doing well as well and hope everyone is doing well with 2ww sending big hugs. xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Stayhopeful how did Er go.


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies

Thank you so much for the support and wishes, had 7 eggs collected waiting for a phone call tomorrow to see how many fertilised and the Et date.

Stacehopeful hope your Er went well. 

Silver hope you doing well as well and hope everyone is doing well with 2ww sending big hugs. xxx


----------



## stacergirl

Funfair-7 eggs is good! Hopefully you'll get 4 of those fertilized! Keep us posted! 

Lucinda-how are you doing?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Funfair 7 eggs is good...goodluck with fertilization report!
Stacer I'm doing good....just got my meds today and so I'm anxiously awaiting AF so i can start BCP! All bloodwork came back normal and so now i wait.....


----------



## aimze

Hi ladies...amazing news wit eggs  nearly pupo...

Well my scan wasn't great...should be 7+4 but baby only measuring 6 weeks. There was a heartbeat which is what we're clinging onto...

I'm staying off work till rescan on Tuesday to rest an keep positive...also booked impromptu weekend in Liverpool with the hubby so we have a nice weekend to concentrate on x


----------



## StayHopeful

Aimze, glad there is a heartbeat. FX for you and your little bean, sending thoughts and prayers your way.

ER went well, I got 36 eggs! I was absolutely shocked at the number. I'll get a phone call tomorrow letting me know how many were mature and fertilized. I'm a little nervous because I know sometimes with that many eggs, the quality is compromised and I may only have a few mature ones. I'm super sore, laying around on the couch and taking tylenol.


----------



## Nanina

Congrats to all completing ER. It is such a relief to get through that hurdle. 
Stay hopeful, be positive, I had 30 retrieved and 23 fertilized. 

I had my scan on Monday (6w 1d). It's not ectopic, thank God. We saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac. We go back tomorrow for another scan and are hoping for a fetal pole. Thanks for the positive thoughts!


----------



## Silversurfer

Morning, 
Good news from people's scans and egg collection is always good to hear :happydance:. Went for scan yesterday and still only 2 big follicles, but the third one that was 10mm had caught upto 13mm, and there was a 7mm. Know it's not amazing numbers but decided to cont with ivf so we have egg collection tomorrow morning. One day free of injections which is amazing! Also managed to fit in extra acupuncture session yesterday in hope that it will have the other follicles catch up a tiny bit. Fingers and toes crossed hoping for the best x


----------



## aimze

Silver hoping your acupuncture does the trick! Does it hurt @ all? Xx

NaniA great to hear from you! Let us know how today's scan goes, everything is crossed for you! 

Stay hopeful...wow 36!!! That's fab! Cannot wait to hear your fert report! X


----------



## Funfair1980

That's good news Nanina and Aimzee, gudluck for tomorrow Silver and enjoy your drug free day.
Got a phone call this morning only 2 fertilised so going for a 2dt tomorrow fingers crossed. Was a bit upset with the news but thanks to Dh for making me strong and sticking to only 1 putting back in. 

Enjoy the rest of your day ladies


----------



## aimze

Funfair your little embies are best inside you  my friend had a bfp after a 2d x


----------



## StayHopeful

Silver, GL with the retrieval tomorrow! Enjoy your injection-free day!

Funfair, GL with transfer. It only takes one!

The lab called this morning, 30 of my 36 were fertilized. We're so excited! Now it's just a waiting game to see how many make it to day 5. I'm definitely not as sore today, which is good. Because I had so many retrieved, my doctor is worried about OHSS. I'm trying to eat lots of protein and drink lots of gatorade to hopefully avoid it.


----------



## Silversurfer

Funfair- you only need one good one that's what I'm hoping Hun xx

Aimze- acupuncture doesn't hurt and is v relaxing xx


----------



## Silversurfer

Stayhopeful- gd numbers Hun. Hope ur feeling ok and ohss is being kept at bay...


----------



## stacergirl

Nanina-I am soo happy for you. What a huge relief!! Let us know how the next scan goes, but I'm sure it will be fine! 

Silver-I think you made a good decision to go ahead with ivf. You could very well get 4 eggs and be able to put 2 back! Me and a few other girls only got 6, so we understand where you're coming from, but it only takes 1 good egg! We both have bfps, and I hope you get yours too! Enjoy your day free of injections! Hope you enjoy acupuncture. I tried it a while back but it freaked me out! Lol 

Stayhopeful-wow that's insane! Congrats!! The whole ivf process is a waiting game and it doesn't end once you get pregnant either!! Because then you'll wait for your beta, and your next beta, and then your ultrasound. And everything else! Keep us posted! Are you going to transfer more than 1? Some girls on here transferred 3! 1 ended up with twins but the other won't know til next week! 

Funfair-good luck with that 1 egg! I had a 3 day transfer and ended up with a BFP! I think there was another girl on here who did 2 dt as well And ended up with a BFP! Fingers crossed for you!! 

Aimze/sorry to hear about your not so good news, however I'm praying everything turns out okay. Keep us posted!! 

I'm 8 days from ultrasound and can't wait!!! Wanna know if I got 1 bean or 2 beans cooking!!


----------



## aimze

Thanx stacer....I really do hope I still see a little beating heart next week...

8 days isn't long till your scan...not far Hun x


----------



## aimze

Nania thinking of you & hoping you saw a heartbeat x


----------



## Funfair1980

Thats me pupo now with 2 on board. It's gonna be a long wait testing after 17 days.

Hope you all doing well


----------



## Silversurfer

Three eggs retrieved from four follicles... Chuffed as better than they were thinking. Fingers crossed for a good report tomorrow morning x


----------



## aimze

Funfair Woop to being pupo with twins!!! 

Silver great result! Quality over quantity!! X


----------



## Funfair1980

Thanks Aimzee

Silver all the best for tomorrow


----------



## stacergirl

Funfair-congrats on being PUPO! Its a long wait. and then its an even longer wait to find out how many are snuggled in...i'm dying to know whether I have one or 2!! Didn't you say you were only going to put 1 back in? I assume you changed your mind? will you be testing out the HCG or doing any HPTs? When is your Beta test?

Silver-that is great news!!! FX that the fertility report is good and you can put 1 or 2 back in!!! 

Aimze-when is your next scan?

Hmommy-scan is on Monday-please update us with the results!!!! Fx for a great ultrasound!

Nanina-everything go okay? 

Lucinda-almost time to get started?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Funfair-congrats on being PUPO! Its a long wait. When is your Beta?

Silver Great news!!! Hoping that the fertilization report is good!

Aimze how exciting....super important scan coming up!

Nanina how did everything go?


AFM I have about a week until I get AF(smiley face on digital 
ovulation test last Sun). My new RE is having me start Metformin tom and when AF shows I will be doing Agonist/Antagonist conversion protocol with estrogen priming. So Metformin, BCP, Lupron, Ganirelex, stims, Ganarelix, HCG shot.....
I have all my meds except BCP (get prescription when I call CD1) and HCG (should be here next week).


----------



## Funfair1980

Morning ladies

Hope you all doing well
My otd is the 29th so am gonna wait and test then fingers crossed curiosity wont hit me. Yea dh wanted one but when we got to the clinic Dr recommended 2 since that's all we had and to increase our chance, we where given 5mins to think about it and I won hoop hoop.


----------



## Funfair1980

Morning ladies

Hope you all doing well
My otd is the 29th so am gonna wait and test then fingers crossed curiosity wont hit me. Yea dh wanted one but when we got to the clinic Dr recommended 2 since that's all we had and to increase our chance, we where given 5mins to think about it and I won hoop hoop.


----------



## Silversurfer

Just got phone call to say 2 of the 3 eggs fertilised.... Going back in on Monday for them to be popped back in!
Fun fair - gd luck with ur two Hun. You ll have to be patient not to test x


----------



## StayHopeful

Funfair, I test on the 29th as well. FX for both of us!

Silver, hooray for 2 fertilized eggs! FX for sticky beans for both of us on Monday! :dust:


----------



## Nanina

Aimze, Stacer, and Funfair, thank you so much for the positive thoughts, they really help when your mind is going to all sorts of crazy places. 
I started spotting on Wednesday night and when went in for the scan on Thursday there was nothing left to see. My RE says my body is likely reabsorbing everything. Everyone in the office was amazingly kind and I think my husband is taking it harder than I am. I don't know if I've fully processed it all yet. 
We still have 6 5 day blasts frozen, so there are options when we're ready. I want to thank all of you helping me through this journey and I wish you all the best. 
I'll be checking in to see how you're doing. xoxoxo


----------



## aimze

oh nania im so sorry to read that news sweetie..so so sorry. Really thinking of you an husband.

i really like your positive attitude with your frosties...you were so fortune to get those 

Please come back & let us know how your journey is goin.

Lots of love, aim x


----------



## StayHopeful

I am so sorry, Nanina. :hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sorry to hear the news Nanina but glad to hear you have frosties left ;)


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-just one more week! Feeling really good about this one! You're such a brave strong woman, don't let anyone tell you different! Sending positive vibes your way! 

Funfair-glad you won and put two back in. I think that was a good decision! Enjoy being pupo!! 

Nanina- i am so very sorry hun!!! Thats not the news i was expecting. Big hugs!! Hope you're doing okay! Let us know if you need to vent! Thankfully you have those frozen embies though, at least that will save you from having to go through the process again!! 

Silver-do glad 2 fertilized!!! That's great news! Best of luck! 

Sorry if I missed anyone, hope you're good!


----------



## aimze

Stacer I love your spoiler  so scan in a few days?  x


----------



## Funfair1980

So sorry about the sad news Nanina, thinking of you.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacergirl I'm super excited that I have 1 more week until AF and getting started!!!! It kind of went fast and now I'm almost there!!!! My RE is so confidant that this will be a good outcome that I'm confidant as well ;)


----------



## Silversurfer

2 lovely embryo s popped back x thrilled x really didn't think I was gonna get this far last week xxx


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-yay that's so excited and I'm sure very comforting!!! 

Silver-that is great news!! Fx for you!!


----------



## aimze

Amazing! You're pupo with twins :-D x


----------



## Funfair1980

congarads on being pupo Silver wish you all the best


----------



## Silversurfer

How are you guys getting on this week?


----------



## StayHopeful

Fx for you Silver!

I went in this morning expecting to put back 2, but we ended up putting 1 back. The RE walked in and told us "if you want one baby, put one back in." She seemed super confident about it and recommended just doing the one because of the risks of a pregnancy with multiples. So we went with her advice and put one back in. I trust her, but it's weird to wrap my head around it. I know that 2 increases your chances just because it's more likely that one would stick, right? But she seemed really confident that 1 was best. We had something like 25 other blasts that were candidates for freezing, the lab will call us tomorrow and let us know the final count.


----------



## Silversurfer

Stayhopeful, that's great Hun! Fingers crossed x


----------



## StayHopeful

Lab called this morning, they froze 19 blasts.


----------



## Silversurfer

That's great Hun. Gd numbers of frosties! Unfortunately I didn't have any to freeze so helped make the decision to pop the two back, didn't want to waste an egg if it didn't defrost properly xxx fingers crossed


----------



## StayHopeful

Silver, I would have made the same decision. Fx for you!


----------



## Funfair1980

Congrads for being pupo Stayhopeful all the best, what a great no of frosties you got.


----------



## Silversurfer

Hi ladies, 
Feeling bit fed up trying to remain positive but feeling horrible with progesterone, bloated and irritatable. Need to keep myself more distracted.


----------



## StayHopeful

Sorry you're feeling terrible, silver! It's hard to keep yourself distracted, I'm having the same problem. Are you staying off your feet right now?


----------



## Silversurfer

Not bed rest but not normal stuff. Resting when I feel I need to, not at work so easier to rest up! How are u feeling Hun?


----------



## StayHopeful

Silver, feeling physically fine! OHSS seems to be subsiding, which is good. Now I'm just getting nervous about whether all this will work :wacko: how about you?


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! It's so hard not to think if it's going to work or not. However the chances are really good, there's been so many women on this thread get bfps. Just try to stay positive, and if you're spiritual I would pray! Also, you can talk to your embryo and tell them to grow-kinda made me feel like I was doing something and made me feel better! :) you're doing everything that you can do at this point, and I know that doesn't seem like enough, but try to let it be enough!! We're here rooting for you!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacergirl almos time for your ultrasound...how exciting!!!


----------



## Silversurfer

Stacer, how was ur u/s? Fingers crossed it went well x


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! I think I have a permanent smile across my face for the last hour!! It's TWINS!!!! I'm I'm shock!!! I don't think I was expecting the doctor to tell me that!!! We are thrilled! But overwhelmed (mainly me) because now I really have to take care of my body!!! But this is such wonderful news-especially since I have low AMH, so I thought if there was only one that this one might be the only one we had because I might not have eggs in a year, but now I don't have to worry!!! We're having 2!!! We heard both of their heartbeats! It brought tears to my eyes! I think dh was in shock! This experience couldn't have been any better! The doctors and staff were wonderful, this thread was wonderful as well! And the outcome is wonderful! So now I'll just be praying every night for a healthy pregnancy!! 

I hope you all will get your BFP too! I know the dreaded tww is horrible but the chances of it being worth it are super good!! How are you holding up? Lucinda you should be starting soon right?


----------



## Silversurfer

Stacer that is absolutely fantastic.... Super excited for you :wohoo: ( hope that was the little man running about rather than just woohoo ).
I'm doing better,just trying hard to keep busy and have been talking to the embryo's but my husband saw me and said I was losing it. Ha ha 
Enjoy your news and have a fab weekend Hun x


----------



## Silversurfer

I do think its amazing you can hear heartbeats at 7 weeks x


----------



## StayHopeful

Massive congrats, stacer!!! I'm so happy for you!

Silver, I've been talking to my embryo too. I mainly do it when DH isn't around though...


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacergirl how exciting!!!! Twins wow...such a blessing!!!!
Yes AF should be here any days now so I should be starting BCP in the next couple of days!!!!Im overly excited to get started!!!! So for 3 wks I will be doing BCP and lupron overlap ....so 3 wks before I can start stims!!!


----------



## Funfair1980

That's brilliant news Stacergirl am so happy for you and praying for a healthy pregnancy and babies.

Stayhopeful that's a gud one I talk to mine as well and both me and dh call them twins, cant wait for otd. I downloaded an implantation chat and stick it on my headboard to see every stage of implantation each day.


----------



## hmommy219

Woo hoo!!! Stacer, so thrilled for you!! What were their heart rates and sizes? :) are you free to be released to your obgyn now?


----------



## bbblues

Stace so excited for you. What an amazing time for you and hubby


----------



## Funfair1980

That me 10dp2dt so i got curios today and went to town and luck enough got clearblue 3pack pregnancy test kit for only £2.50 which i tested when i got home and got a faint positive line. according to my implantation chat today Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted. Am going to use the other 2 on Wed n Fri to make sure its not a chemical pregnancy my otd is next Mon the 29th.


----------



## Silversurfer

Funfair, 
That's great x


----------



## Silversurfer

Funfair, 
Have you been noticing any symptoms, I haven't tested yet cos it Friday I go back and too scared it ll b negative. Getting twinges lower down and a bit of lower back pain but not sure if its the progesterone?
Tried to distract myself at work today but seriously everyone seems to be expecting! It's enough to drive you mad. Getting the feeling it's gonna b a long week x


----------



## stacergirl

Fun fair-thanks! And that is great!! Keep us posted!! 

Lucinda-thanks! glad you're getting started! I'm excited for you! This has got to be it for you!! 

Hmommy-thanks!! How are you doing? 

Do we got any other testers anytime soon? Hoping the 2ww is going fast. 

Thanks so much ladies!! We're excited! The babies measured 6w4d, which was a little behind but FS says twins measure smaller. The heartbeats were 125 and 130, which he said anything between 110-170 is good. I questioned everything they told me just to make sure all is good and they didn't seem concerned All, so I'm praying all is well! I'm completely done with the FS! I go to my OB this Friday for my first appointment! I'm starting to feel very nauseous today, no fun! I was also spotting yesterday but it was brown so I'm not concerned because if wasn't too much.


----------



## Lucinda7981

AF is finally here I have monitoring tom and if all is well I start BC tom!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, I'm so happy to have read your post. Your heart rates were great and how great that you're moving on to a regular obgyn now..you can proceed like a 'normal' pregnant woman!!! I hope to join you soon. Praying for good news on Thursday. Congrats again!! Xo


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, my Dr has put the fear of God into me by saying a heart rate of 119 is cause to be cautious and it could go either way....your Dr seems to think 110 and above is good so I'm going with your guy! Lol.. :)


----------



## stacergirl

Awe hmommy-that's horrible! So he's just concerned with the heart rate? Well try to stay positive, my friend actually had the same thing happen to her and she's 5 months pregnant now. Apparently the first heart beat was low (that's what the dr told them-but I asked her what it was and she couldn't recall) and that she would miscarry-she's been freaked out but hasn't miscarried and like I said 5 months pregnant. The next time they went back they completely back paddled and said the low heart rate could've been due to a numerous amount of things. But yes that's what my doc told me about the heart rate! I even read the same some where else. Hang in there and please let us know what happens. I'll be praying for you!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-yay!!!


----------



## Silversurfer

Hey stacer, 
Test day might to be Friday but think I may be out as spotting already. Hope your feeling ok Hun x


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-aww, I'm hoping your not out!!! Spotting can happen around implantation. Will be thinking of you!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy wishing you luck for Thurs and that all is well ;)


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks Lucinda and Stacer. :) 

My Dr didn't like the heart rate or the size...my little bean was measuring about 5 days behind :( 

I'm scared, but know that nature has to take its course, and if it's not meant to be, then we try again for a stronger bean....if we can afford it! :wacko:


----------



## StayHopeful

GL, hmommy. I hope all goes well on Thurs.


----------



## Funfair1980

Silver just hang in huny spotting can be implantation, yea I do get mild cramps and lower back pain.

Stacergirl gud to hear the twinies are doing fine.

Hmommy gudluck for Thursday.

Lucinda hope you doing well gudluck with BC.

Stayhopeful how is the 2ww going?

Hope everyone is doing well. am testing again tomorrow as I got 2 more testing sticks to play with.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Funfair when is OTD?


----------



## StayHopeful

GL Lucinda with BC and Funfair with testing!

The 2WW is kicking my butt. The past few days it's all I can think about and I'm driving myself crazy symptom spotting. I just want to know already!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stayhopeful OTD should be coming up right? Sending sticky vibes ur way ;)


----------



## StayHopeful

Well, I caved and took a hpt this morning. :bfp:, but chances are its still the hcg shot. I'm 9dp5dt but I took a 2500iu Novarel shot 2dp5dt (last Wed) and my 5000iu trigger shot was Monday, July 8. So I'm not getting my hopes up yet. OTD is next Mon, the 29th.


----------



## Funfair1980

Stayhopeful I don think its still the triger short coz at 9dp5dt your preg hcg levels would have entered your blood, so just feel positive its a true Bfp.
I had my second hpt today and it came up positive again this time a darker line so horay its a really bfp.
My otd is Mon the 29th


----------



## Silversurfer

Stayhopeful and funfair congrats ladies that's amazing x so chuffed for you both


----------



## Lucinda7981

stayhopeful and funfair...congrats!!!! Cant wait to hear your betas on Mon!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Funfair and stayhopeful, CONGRATS!!! :yipee:


----------



## stacergirl

Stay hopeful-that's definitely a BFP 9dp5dt!! Congrats hun!!! When is your beta? 

Hmommy-thinking of you and hoping everything goes well timorrow-please let us know!! And try to stay positive!! 

Silver-how are you doing? Still spotting? I definitely has back pain and cramping. And the cramping still continues til this dsy! 

Funfair-soo glad you got another BFP! Yay! Let us know what your betas are!! 

Lucinda-hope the bcps are treating you okay! 

Afm-1st ob appt Friday morning! Excited and a little nervous just because its a new doctor and I want them to tell me the sane thing my RE did! Lol


----------



## hmommy219

Good luck to you too for Friday!! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Goodluck tom hmommy ;)
Hoping all goes well Stacergirl ;)
Stacergirl to answer your question BCP's are fine it's the Metformin that's killing me. I just requested the week of Retrival/transfer off from work so for once I won't be stressing bout having to get to work ;)


----------



## StayHopeful

OMG after reading your posts I'm starting to think it may really be a :bfp:... :happydance: I'll keep testing until my beta on Monday, though.


----------



## Silversurfer

Hi stacer, yep unfortunately bleeding now not just spotting but still lighter than my normal period and find out for definite tomorrow. Rang to see if I still go in if I get my full period and they just said yes. Not expecting any surprises on Friday.
Good luck for ur appt Friday, so exciting hope it goes well.
Stay hopeful-yay so chuffed for u :happydance:


----------



## gretarose

Hi Silversurfer, been trying to find you! :winkwink:
Just wanted to say hi after you were so kind & helpful with me.:hugs:
I'm sorry you are struggling hun, but remember you are still in with a chance as I know people who had the same symptoms but then got positive news. Stay strong. Sending you lots of luck and babydust.
I'm still stimming in the hope that my follies catch up so I can have ec on Monday morning. 
x




Silversurfer said:


> Hi stacer, yep unfortunately bleeding now not just spotting but still lighter than my normal period and find out for definite tomorrow. Rang to see if I still go in if I get my full period and they just said yes. Not expecting any surprises on Friday.
> Good luck for ur appt Friday, so exciting hope it goes well.
> Stay hopeful-yay so chuffed for u :happydance:


----------



## StayHopeful

Silver, fx that you're surprised by good news on Friday! And no matter what the outcome, remember that we're all here for you! :hugs:

I got another :bfp: this morning with an frer :happydance:


----------



## aimze

Great news on mre bfp's...

Silver so sorry AF got you :-( x


----------



## Silversurfer

Thanks for the support gorgeous ladies, v much appreciated. :hugs:

Greta sounds v positive with the extra stimms I will keep everything crossed for your follicles to catch up. Definitely sounds a good plan.

One more sleep x


----------



## Silversurfer

So went for test, rang for results a tiny bit (7) of preg hormone present. So they want to repeat in week, but said they want at least 50. Think something implanted and has stopped. Bleeding more today so it's not good news:cry:.


----------



## stacergirl

So sorry silver! Thinking of you and hoping for the best!!! We're you on any progesterone after transfer? If not, maybe you needed some to thicken the lining? Just a thought...

I had my ob appt today that lasted about 2 and a half hours, good think my boss was out of the office today! Lol. Dh didn't go just because we just had our initial ultrasound last Fridays. Babies are both growing and have strong heartbeats of 150 and 170. It's amazing the difference in just a week! I have to go back in 10 days from now because they're trying to get good dating since they're measuring different. Still Praying all goes well! 

Hmommy-got good news for us? I hope!!


----------



## Silversurfer

Stacer that's good news Hun.
:happydance:


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry, Silver. We're all here for you!

Stacer, great news about your scan!


----------



## Funfair1980

So sorry Silver just stay strong huny.

Stacer that's good news, praying for a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sorry sliver :(
Great news Stacer!!!
Hmommy any news?


----------



## hmommy219

Great news Stacer! :happydance:

I am SO happy to report that my ultrasound went very well. My peanut had grown to 7 weeks 6 days with a heart beat of 163!! :yipee: So, she's still a little thing (measuring 5 days behind) but my Dr. was happy that the growth was constant and was very pleased with the strong heart beat. I cried on the table as we watched the screen, and hugged pretty much everyone in the office! lol...

I've been officially discharged now to my obgyn and have a midwife appointment on Thursday. They're keeping me on the progesterone shots and estrogen patches though until I'm 12 weeks..

Thank you girls so much for being there... :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

Silver, you're in my prayers.. xo


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-that is great news! Congratulations!!! Will you be delivering at winne Palmer or FH? I'm going with Winnie just because I having twins and they're able to provide the care if need be.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy yey!!!!! Awsome news ;)


----------



## Funfair1980

That's great news hmommy.

Silver hope you doing well, thinking about you


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> Hmommy-that is great news! Congratulations!!! Will you be delivering at winne Palmer or FH? I'm going with Winnie just because I having twins and they're able to provide the care if need be.

I'm not sure. FH in Altamonte is just 15 minutes from our house and since they rebuilt, I've heard it's really nice, but I know Winnie has the best reputation and like you said, if you need some special care or things come up (I just knocked on wood for both of us) Winnie would be the place to go with. 

My obgyn works out of FH though. Do you think that matters? I really want her to deliver for me, but not sure if she has 'jurisdiction' so to speak at Winnie Palmer? 

BTW, how surreal and exciting is it that we're actually talking about where we're hoping to deliver???? :happydance:


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-I know right, crazy exciting! I think if your doctor works out of FH then you'd have to deliver there. They generally have privileges at other facilities but only deliver at one. The Altamonte hospital us very nice though, my niece was delivered there and it was great! But being so close id definitely go for that! Im about the sane distance from all the hospitals so figure it doesnt really matter.,Thanks for the knock on wood! :) I'm sure everything will be fine!! 

How's everyone doing?? Is anyone else yet to test? I know we got betas coming up! Good luck! 

Silver, hope you're doing ok! Let us know your next steps!


----------



## Silversurfer

Hi, trying to get my head together and pull myself together for work. Gotta go back thurs for another blood test to check no more hcg. Have enjoyed a couple of glasses of vino and some retail therapy. We will get a follow up appt in 6 wks after next blood test and not sure what they will say cos originally they said if poor response due to amh may not b worth doing repeated cycles. I d like to try a short cycle with 5 ampules of menopur but don't think they will b keen. Hard not knowing. Equally hard relaxing and not peeing on sticks, worrying what supplement may help. Wish I could switch my brain off x


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry, Silver. :hugs: No matter what your next step is, we're all here for you!


----------



## Funfair1980

That's me official pregnant now, me and hubby are both thrilled thou am asking myself if it's really happened. Got my scan booked next Friday the 9th. :bfp:


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, funfair! My first beta was this morning, 915. I go in Wed for my second beta and then my first scan is August 12.


----------



## hmommy219

Congratulations Funfair!! And Stayhopeful, that's a huge beta.....multiples????? :)


----------



## hmommy219

No wait, I just saw your siggy..just one transferred. Wow!!


----------



## StayHopeful

I was definitely surprised by how high it is! I think my clinic does the beta a little later than most of you ladies' though, I'm almost 5 weeks already.


----------



## hmommy219

Oh ok,.. but still a fantastic number! :)


----------



## aimze

I can't belive how many bfp's this thread has had! Xx


----------



## hmommy219

Yeah, we've got to be at around 98 percent! It's amazing


----------



## Funfair1980

Congrads Stayhopeful, praying for health babies for all of us we are a group of Bfps


----------



## Lucinda7981

Congrats Funfair and Stayhopeful!!!!


----------



## Silversurfer

Great news on beta s guys. Congrats :happydance:


----------



## stacergirl

Congrats stayhopeful and funfair!! 

Lucinda-how are you doing? 

Silver-how are you? 

Everyone else good?


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, you're not going to believe this but I think I jinxed myself the other day when we were talking about which hospital to go to!! I'm on complete bed rest after a bleeding incident on Sunday. Baby is fine but I see my obgyn on Friday because according to the ER Dr I have a subchorionic hematoma that's pulling the placenta away from the uterine wall..crapola. just when I was starting to relax and enjoy! :)


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-Wowzers! That must have been super scary! So glad to hear that the baby is fine! Any idea what caused that? Good thing you're not back to work yet! How are you feeling?


----------



## hmommy219

They don't know how it happens :wacko: I feel fine but scared that my obgyn will continue the bed rest. I start work next week and really can't afford to take a leave....Ugh..... :nope:


----------



## StayHopeful

Wow hmommy, glad baby is fine! I hope that it gets resolved quickly and your OB can give you answers. Keep us posted!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-glad you and the baby are okay! Hope youre not on bedrest too long! 

Stayhopeful-like your tickler!


----------



## Lucinda7981

stacergirl said:


> Congrats stayhopeful and funfair!!
> 
> Lucinda-how are you doing?
> 
> Silver-how are you?
> 
> Everyone else good?

Im still on BC and start Lupron on Sat; ill be on Lupron(while still taking /bc) for a week and period should arrive at the end of that week. Once i get period i will start ganirelex.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy hope that your not on bedrest too long....hope all continues to go well


----------



## Funfair1980

StayHopeful said:


> Wow hmommy, glad baby is fine! I hope that it gets resolved quickly and your OB can give you answers. Keep us posted!

Stayhopeful how do you add the ticker on your signature been trying to do it but only appearing as url


----------



## Funfair1980

Stayhopeful how do you add the ticker on your signature been trying to do it but only appearing as url[/QUOTE]

Finally, have managed to do it


----------



## StayHopeful

Sorry I just saw this, glad you got it figured out!

I had my second beta this morning, 2000! So everything looks good and now I just have to wait impatiently for my first scan.


----------



## hmommy219

Awesome news stayhopeful! :happydance:


----------



## Funfair1980

Great news Stayhopeful, when is your scan. 

Hmommy how are you feeling today


----------



## StayHopeful

My scan is August 12, so I'll be 6 weeks 6 days. I can't wait!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Yay stay hopeful! I'm sure the days before your scan are going to drag!!! The scan is amazing though!! Is this your first? 

Lucinda-getting closer!!! Sending positive vibes your way!! 

Fun fair-when is your scan? 

Hmommy-hope you're feeling okay! When your doc appointment? 

Silver-hope you're doing okay. Decided on your next steps yet? 

Afm-3rd scan next Tuesday. Having twins they scan you so much more, which is good but always do nerve wrecking! I'll be excited to get past the first trimester! I'll be able to relax a lot more and start preparing which will be fun!!


----------



## Silversurfer

Hi guys, so had rpt blood test and it was zero as expected. Got follow up in 4-6weeks. Think I'm keen to try short protocol but not sure if centre for life will go with that. Also booked a holiday so excited for that. Had a
Wobbly day today but slowly my head around it all. Feeling drained x nice to hear gd news on the thread though so I ll keep stalking. :thumbup:


----------



## Funfair1980

Evening ladies
My scan is on the 9th, can't wait to find out how many we having. I'll be 6wks 2 days.


----------



## StayHopeful

Silver, I hope that the next month goes by quickly for you and that the clinic is okay with the short protocol. We're thinking about you :hugs: Keep us posted!

Stacer, this is my first. I'm excited and nervous about the scan and the days are definitely dragging!


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies

Hope you all well, its gone quiet on our thread.

Been for my 6wks scan today, got one healthy heartbeat, the other sack was not in good shape n looked empty so got to go back next Thursday for another Dildo scan to check on the second sack.

Stayhopeful have you had your scan yet.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yes it has def gone quiet....Funfair I'm happy u got to see ur lil bean ;)


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! 

Lucinda-how are you doing? Still on ganirelix? 

Fun fair-glad you got one good strong heart beat! Hope that baby contines to progress on track! 

Stay hopeful-your scan is coming up right? 

Silver-hope you're hanging in there!! 

Afm-not such good news to report which is kind of why I've been away. Went in for an ultrasound on Tuesday and one of the babies didn't have a heart beat anymore. It's obviously been hard on us the last few days but I'm starting to feel better. The other baby has a great heartbeat and is measuring right on target and they say looks perfect, so thankful as that is promising!! It was hard to tell my parents the news as they took it the hardest. I took Tuesday and Wednesday off after the scan and yesterday went back to work and had to go to a new pediatric office, and there's only 4 patients on the schedule-2 sets of twins! That was a little hard. Trying to stay positive though and excited about the little bean we still have growing!!


----------



## Funfair1980

So sorry to hear that Stacergirl, just stay strong for the remaining one. Wish you a healthy pregnancy. So what happens then when they can't get heartbeat on the second one did they tell you how it will come out sorry to ask.


----------



## stacergirl

Thank you fun fair. They said bc that one is close to my cervix that I might see some spotting, but that it might just get re-absorbed by the other baby. I haven't had any spotting or cramping yet, so I'm hoping I don't. I understand you're in the same boat (in a way) and I'm sorry to hear Hun! Fx for you!


----------



## StayHopeful

Stacer, sorry to hear about baby a. Glad to hear that baby b is healthy and fx that things continue to go well.

Funfair, sorry about your news as well but glad you saw a healthy heartbeat! 

My scan is Monday. Nervous!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer sorry bout baby A but glad baby B is doing better! 
AFM I was on BC then Lupron; I start the Ganirelex on Sun n the Follitism I will start on Mon....so retrieval if all goes well should be in a week and a half!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stayhopeful Goodluck on your scan on Mon!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Omg, stacer, I am so sorry to hear your news. I'm so surprised since you had such strong heart beats for both. Did you get any answers as to why this may have happened? Good to hear that your one strong little bean is thriving. Sending big hugs your way xo

UOTE=stacergirl;28904361]Hi ladies! 

Lucinda-how are you doing? Still on ganirelix? 

Fun fair-glad you got one good strong heart beat! Hope that baby contines to progress on track! 

Stay hopeful-your scan is coming up right? 

Silver-hope you're hanging in there!! 

Afm-not such good news to report which is kind of why I've been away. Went in for an ultrasound on Tuesday and one of the babies didn't have a heart beat anymore. It's obviously been hard on us the last few days but I'm starting to feel better. The other baby has a great heartbeat and is measuring right on target and they say looks perfect, so thankful as that is promising!! It was hard to tell my parents the news as they took it the hardest. I took Tuesday and Wednesday off after the scan and yesterday went back to work and had to go to a new pediatric office, and there's only 4 patients on the schedule-2 sets of twins! That was a little hard. Trying to stay positive though and excited about the little bean we still have growing!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Funfair1980

So sorry to hear that Hmommy hope you oky, praying for the ones left for you, me and Stacergirl for them to keep growing and healthy pregnancies.


----------



## Lucinda7981

I thought I posted but I guess it didnt go through. Hmommy I began Ganirelex today and will begin Follitism tom so in another wk or so I should be doing Retrival. 
Sorry to hear bout the baby but happy that the remaining one is doing well...hoping all continues to go well with remaining baby ;)


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks ladies.

Hmommy-they think it was just a chromosomal issue bc the baby stopped growing. It was hard and still is, but doing better. I don't feel pregnant still though. Only feel tired yet sometimes I have energy. How are you? When is your next scan?


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda good luck with the follistim and ganirelix. I took both of those and they were easy, and I didn't have side effects. Keep us posted on your follicle growth! One week til ER!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacergirl thanks I've done Ganirelex before but never at the beginning of the cycle. I have never done Follitism but I have done Gonal F....hoping this process goes by quickly cause even DH had to comment on what a major B I'm being!


----------



## stacergirl

The follostim is expensive isnt it? What dose are you on? I paid $600 for 2 days of follistim but was also taking menopur which was expemsive too! Is your follistim in a pen? If so you'll have more in there then what they tell you. I have extra left in everyone and kept them bc I couldn't bear throwing them away!! Hope your hubby takes care of you while you're being a B. im sure we've all been there, but hopefully it gets better. I feel like I'm more of a B now that I'm preg than I was on the injections! Dh has a long road ahead of him! LOl.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacergirl I'm on 150 for 2 days and then 75 with Menopur for 2 days...then I go in for monitoring and further instructions. Yes all these meds are expensive but at least I had leftover meds from last cycle. I am on the pen which I will figure out tonight for the first time.


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, sounds like you're well on your way now!! :)

Stacer, I know what you mean about not feeling pregnant. I just feel really bloated, a few twinges of short little pains here and there, and tired and short of breath when I push myself too much. 
Again, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. It's so sad to think about, but if it was chromosomal, then as hard as it is to imagine, it is always natures way... :( 
I go to see my obgyn on Wednesday and we'll be scheduling the Downs Syndrome screening and ultrasound for either next week or the week after (I guess whatever they have available). She also said I'll be delivering at Winnie Palmer now, due to my hematoma.. just to be safe. My due date is March 7th which is just one day after my grandmothers birthday who I'm extremely close to, so I'm praying for the same day although I know that's a major pipe dream. :) 

When is your due date? Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Lucinda7981

hmommy march 7 is my bday he he ;)


----------



## StayHopeful

My scan went well today, baby is measuring right on track and his/her heartbeat is 125.


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-that's funny that we have the exact sane symptoms!! I guess we're the lucky ones that should be thanking our lucky stars. I'm ok with no symptoms as long as everything is ok with baby. That's cool you'll be delivering at Winnie my due date is march 10 (either that or the 7th). My grandfathers birthday was the 8th which is kinda ironic as well! I'm happy that we get to be 8 and 9 months preg during the winter instead of the summer heat!! Makes it so much better. I'm doing a little bit better about the twin, totally agree that it's natures way, but I'm away I feel like I'm
In denial that I'm still pregnant bc I don't want to get my hopes up. My next scan is sept 3, I'll be 13 weeks and my dr says ill be out of the first trimester at 13 weeks, so once I get through that scan I think I'll be more excited bc I'll be able to plan for baby and stuff! So just got to get through these next couple of weeks! Luckily I go on vacation the 26-30 and then we have labor day to keep me busy until then! Let us know when you find out about your next scan!! 

Lucinda-hope the follistim was easy for you! I kinda liked the pen, was quicker than mixing the menopur. But I was on 300ius of each (menopur and follistim) everyday day for 13 days... With low amh you require a way higher dose. But it's worth it!! Keep us posted on your monitoring! Fx for you that this is it!! 

Stay hopeful-that's great news! Congrats!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stayhopeful yay for baby measuring right on track!
Stacergirl yes it was super easy ....so easy I thought I was doing it wrong! They are having me start at 150 because they won't be seeing me until 3 days later. Also they are doing a scraping on Thurs...anyone ever heard of this???? My RE says it helps with implantation....we shall see ;)


----------



## Silversurfer

Stacer and hmmomy hang in there guys... Huge hugs x
Got follow up appt in 3-4 wks x


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-howd the scraping go? I can see how that would improve implantation because the endometrium would fresh and ready for baby to attach. Hope you're doing well! 

Hmommy-how is your hematoma? Are you able to hide your preg now that you're back to work? 

Silver-how are you? 

Stayhopeful-hope you're doing well. 

Afm-it frustrates me that people who weren't ever labelled as infertile or never had a problem getting pregnant don't understand why a miscarriage could be more devastating, and that having a second child wouldn't be easy. my MIL was trying to tell me that it wasn't my fault we lost a twin, which I know, but I tried to explain to her why it was so upsetting, but she doesn't get it! She doesn't know we did ivf. But for the first time ever I told her I have low eggs and that we didn't think we could get pregnant so the fact that we got preg Period, especially with twins was so exciting, but then to lose one when we don't know if I'll have enough eggs to have a 2nd pregnancy, was very upsetting in more ways than one. Oh well at least I tried. Hence why she doesn't know we did ivf. She wouldn't get it.


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, I feel you on the mother in law situation. Mine doesn't understand some things relating to the hematoma and it can irritate me. I've been bleeding more since going back to work and several friends have noticed my bump (I'm skinny to begin with so it sticks out noticeably) lol.... I'm twelve weeks on Sunday and have an ultrasound on Thursday so if baby is ok I'll be sharing :) the bleeding makes me so weary though... Ugh! It sucks. :( 

How are you feeling?? :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Stacer, sorry to hear about your MIL! I'm doing well, struggling with MS. The doctor prescribed me Zofran after I started throwing up yesterday, before that I'd just been really nauseous. Just praying that means a healthy baby. I know it was a good sign to see the little guy's heartbeat at the last scan, but I'm already anxiously awaiting the next one.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacergirl sorry bout the MIL situation :/ IVF is def a roller coaster and having say things bout something they don't get is frustrating. I'm actually feeling miserable as I went to work and felt like I should have been in bed all day....I have to go for scan tom and I'm hoping I feel better by then. My RE has also upped my Follistim.


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-thanks. Sorry about your mil And that youre still bleeding. I think itll be safe to share the news after your appt on thurs. hope it goes well!!! I don't know about you, but I'm super irritable since last week. I think everything bothers me! I'm so hormonal and it's driving me nuts. I can cry at the drop of a dime. Or be angry at the drop of the dime. Dh doesn't get it.... He needs to freaking google it as it would be helpful if he understood its mot my fault instead of acting like it is. 

Stay hopeful-I know how you feel. I think as soon as you see the lo, you just want to keep seeing them for peace of mind. I'm sure those feelings never go away! When's your next scan? 

Lucinda-how'd your scan go? Sorry you're not feeling well, you think it's due to the amount of follicles you have? Hope everything's going well! 

Hope everyone else is well. 

Afm-calling tomorrow to see if I can get in for a scan this week before I go on vacation.


----------



## Funfair1980

Stacergirl we are in the same boat my Dh is like the one who is preg he doesn't understand that hormones can change mood swings if I am low he becomes moody himself. Thought I would get someone to advise him.

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Lucinda when is your ec due.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacergirl my scan went went; i had many follicles(don't know how many) but the biggest one was jut 9....this was Sat. So my RE doubled my follistim dose for Sat and Sun and I'm going today for scan again.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Funfair egg collection should be this week....i should have a better idea today after my scan as Sat my follies were still small. I will update later today on how scan goes.


----------



## stacergirl

Fun fair-its so annoying isn't it? I hope they get it soon, for our sake! 

Lucinda-glad your scan on sat went well. Hoping you get those eggies soon!! I'll be looking for your update later today! Good luck!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacergirl....back from scan...my right side is lagging behind in that there are a lot of follies but all at 9. On my left biggest was 13, then 4 at 12, 3 at 10, and some other ones at 9. RE might increase my Follistim to 600 as im doing 450 right now. I go back in on Wed for another scan.


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-that's still really great! So you could be looking at Friday as the earliest for ER?? That would be great bc you'd have the weekend to rest. I had mine on a Friday. Fx for you! And wow for being up to 600! I thought I was on a lot with 300, but that was only my nighttime dose as I had 300 menopur in the mornings. Are you excited, nervous?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacergirl I'm doing 600 of Follistim tonight and tom night with my 1/2 vial of Menopur. I'm actually on vacation all of next week so ill def be able to rest if ER is sat or sun and then transfer next week....I'm getting nervous and scared as this is ivf #3....I'm really hoping 3 times a charm for me! I'm also nervous bout the anesthesia because on Thurs as I was waking up I started talking about my client....super embarrassing! I really hope I don't feel any more uncomfortable during my ultrasound on Wed as today it was just a tad uncomfortable.
So how are you feeling?and thanks for following up with me ;)


----------



## stacergirl

That's perfect youre on vacation next week, I am as well! Very excited. Although I tried to get into doc office for ultrasound but they're saying to go to ED if I need to be evaluated, which I don't have any reason to go to the hospital, I just wanted to make sure everything was ok prior to leaving on vacation. Guess I'll just have to wait until sept 3 for the US. I know ill be super nervous at that appt. but they did say that everything looked perfect with baby b, so not sure why I worry. I guess bc baby a heart stopped and I had no symptoms. I'm sure once I get through sept 3 and everything goes well that I'll be less worrisome, well I hope! 
I wouldn't worry about the anesthesia. I know it's embarrassing for you, but I'm sure they've seen much worse. I used to work in recovery at a hospital and a lot of people would get angry when they woke up. Needless to say the nurses never really judges them as they knew it was the anesthesia. I can totally understand why you'd be nervous! You have every right to be. But the good part is that your RE is doing everything possible to make this a success. I kinda feel like if she fails she'll probably feel worse than you, so that gives her more of a push to not fail! Which I'm sure she won't! I'm excited for you to get started! I have good feelings about this one. And maybe the 3rd time is all you needed! Will you be transferring more than one? I'm glad I transferred 2 just bc I keep thinking if we only transferred baby a, that we'd be back at square one trying to decode whether to do ivf again or not. But obviously that's your choice! Hope you feel better! You're on the home stretch! You should be very proud of yourself!!! Fx for you!


----------



## stacergirl

Well I finally got in to see my doc, I'm going in 3 hours. Not sure if they're just going to evaluate me or if they'll do a scan, but we will see. Now I'm nervous. Just praying everything goes well. I don't want to worry the entire pregnancy, but it's so hard not to.


----------



## hmommy219

Good luck Stacer!! :)


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks hmommy, everything came back great! Heart rate is 166, baby looks great. So thankful they fit us in!! Now I can rest easy! 
How are you?


----------



## StayHopeful

Great news, Stacer! My next scan is on Friday.

Lucinda, GL with ER!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacergirl sorry for late response but I was super crazed at work. I'm glad that u were able to put your fears at rest before ur vacation ;) 
Yes I feel confidant that my RE is doing all that she can! I will be transferring 2 or 3 for sure as I want to give myself the best chance at success! I will update tom as I have my scan at 8:30 AM.


----------



## stacergirl

Stay hopeful, thanks! Hope your scan goes well! It just gets better and better to see the baby on the screen! Mine was doing flips yesterday! Soo cute! 

Lucinda, thank you! Hope your scan goes well!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacergirl, scan completed and things in there are moving so slowly....geez. Biggest follie was 15 so im going back tom for another ultrasound. RE says that at this rate i won't be triggering until Sat or Sun....i just want to get this over with already! The plan is a day 3 transfer.


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-I hear ya! I stemmed for 13 days, it was ridiculous, but worth it. You definitely don't want to trigger too soon as your eggs won't be ready enough! Sorry you have to keep going but try to hang in there! You're almost there!!! 3 day transfers are good, that's what I had. Well at least your off next week so that will be perfect for your ER and ET. Are they putting you on bed rest or anything?


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, day three transfer is awesome ! Wishing you the best of luck this weekend with trigger and retrieval! :) 

Stacer, I'm feeling very crampy lately. I read online (I know I shouldn't) that women who have internal bleeding like I have get cramps because the uterus is being irritated by the blood... ?? So I'm worried about what I might see tomorrow on the scan. I'm thinking the hematoma might have grown. :( 

I'm glad you got to see your little one doing flips!! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacergirl...yes I know that I want my follies to be mature and am feeling positive bout day 3 transfer. I'm not doing any bedrest just anesthesia as well for transfer. At least I have a scan tom and it's Thurs which equals I'm almost there. My RE was getting nervous because the last day I can do a transfer and freeze would be next Fri as the holiday is coming up n lab will be closed.
Thanks hmommy...I'm sure day 3 will be awesome. Hoping ur scan tom does not show any growth ;)


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-I know, these scans are horrible (well then great once its good news)!! The anticipation kills me. When I went in yesterday my blood pressure was high because I was so nervous, and then when we were waiting to hear the heart beat and finally did I was doing a nervous laugh/cry at the same time, that's how much of a nervous wreck I was in. Try to stay positive, and hopefully the hematoma hasn't grown! Hopefully you've been taking it somewhat easy on yourself. I'm sure once you get through this next appointment you'll feel a lot better about everything. Have you thought of any creative ways to tell everyone at work when you decide to? Let us know how the scan goes!! FX for you!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Hi ladies, My scan went really well today :happydance: I did the same thing you did Stacer, I cried and laughed at the same time when I saw my little Rocky moving around happily in there. :hugs:

The hematoma had grown slightly but it's away from the placenta and the nurse said she didn't see how it would in any way interfere with the baby's health, so I feel a little better (and always knocking on wood!!) :wacko:

I am taking donuts in for all the teachers today with a pic of Rocky taped to the lid, and tonight on facebook I'm posting a pic with the words "Made in America... with British parts!) because I've been in the US for a few years, but still have my accent and thought it would be funny :winkwink:

How about you? When are you telling, and how?? Have you tossed around names yet? We have nicknamed ours Rocky because of all the stuff s/he's been through and still keeps fighting, but we also have our names picked out: Liam Albert for a boy, and Paige Louise for a girl. :happydance: 

As you can tell from my ramblings, I'm beside myself with happiness right now. I guess I'll be this way for about 48 hours until the doubts start creeping in again! :wacko:


----------



## Lucinda7981

hmommy im so excited for you...happy that the scan went well and i love your idea on how your announcing it to the teachers!!!!
AFM nothing to report...i go back every day for scans until im told to trigger...the hope is sat or sun because today makes day 10 of stimming.....it just seems my right side is lazy and the left is the one moving along but still slowly.


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-that's great!!! Congrats! So glad the hematoma is far enough away that it wont affect rocky!! So glad you got a positive experience todag! It is so true that were over the moon for a couple days, then We start getting nervous again! But youre almost out of the first trimester, so you should feel pretty confident soon if you arent already! However i think worrying just comes with being a parent. Especially after the road that we all took to get here!! 
We really havent nicknamed ours yet...talked about it, which I liked gummy bear (sinve that is what it looked like), little one or munchkin, but i mainly just call it baby. I think your names are great! I love them both. And the nickname too! Were on the fence with names. My dh has names if it's a boy, which I agree with but not sure if I have a choice. The middle name would be Lewis which is dh and his deceased fathers middle name. And of course the same last name at dh, so he picked a first name too, which I like but not sure I want him "picking" all 3 names. Make sense? Although I do like the first name he picked, but if this is our only child I want to have a say!!! I think our contenders are Cobin (his choice which I like and is unique and could be Cobi for short) and Lucas (my choice, but not sure I love it more than Cobin!! Lol!!). I'm a mess. For a girl, I love Aubrey which dh agreed with but I'm wanting to go Aubrielle instead bc a mutual friends daughters name is Aubrey. I just wanted to be differ t, ya know? Plus with Aubrielle she could have multiple nicknamed (Aubrey, Brielle, Bre, etc) just in case she didn't like Aubrey. Lol so as you can see on the fence. I'm thinking Nicole for MN (after my MN) or Caye after my moms MN. Just depends what name we decide on. So that's that, arent you glad you asked?! Lol!! 

I like your donut and FB post idea!! Very cute! Is DH British as well or not? I love the British accent! We went to London once a few years agk and it was great! We aren't doing a FB post Until after sept 3 scan, as I'll be in 2nd tri then. I have a pic of my dog with a chalkboard around her neck saying "mom and dad are promoting me to big sister march 2014" that I'll post, or since our last name is a candy bar, I was thinking of creating a pic with 2 big candy bars (that have our last name on it) with a plus sign in between and then an equal sign with the baby candy bar with a baby hat. Not sure which I like better. But tomorrow I'm having a birthday dinner and revealing the news to close friends. I'm thinking about handing out the baby version of the candy bar and saying you get your baby now but were waiting until march for ours! Lol what do you think? I've obviously been thinking way too hard about this. But bc it might be out only child, I want to make everything special so I don't have regrets!! 

Lucinda-hope your ultrasound went well!! 

Stay hopeful-good luck on your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Those are such cute ideas, ladies! Hmommy, so glad to hear your scan went well. Lucinda, good luck and hang in there!

Did you ladies have trouble with morning sickness? Mine has been awful! I'm on meds, but this morning I still threw up in the car and had to go back home and change before work.


----------



## hmommy219

Stayhopeful, I never had morning sickness but read that women who do have stronger pregnancies! :) hope you feel better soon.

Stacer, LOVE your name choices!!! And the doggy holding the sign is adorable! :thumbup: it was crazy today...telling everyone...I'm 12 weeks and 4 days and even though I'm just 3 days away from the second trimester I couldn't help feeling like I was jinxing myself!! :wacko: I'm not sure us ivf mommies will ever get over the worrying! :hugs:

My hubby is American... and I love his accent! Lol...

Your candy bar ideas are really cute by the way. Chat soon :happydance:


----------



## stacergirl

Stay hopeful, awe, so sorry about your morning sickness. I luckily haven't had any at all. I have had it almost too eaSy that I don't even feel pregnant. I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies

Wow Hmommy loving your names so good tha you've anonced to your work colleagues hope they where happy for you. Do they know how you conceived or. 

Stacergirl am loving your idean of doggy, you next to announce. 

Stayhopeful I never had any sickness wish I could thou so that it sinks into Dh that am pregnant for that extra special treatment lol.
Lucinda good luck huny you almost ther, ec very soon.

We have chosen girls name so far Peyton Palesa we agreed on Dh choosing an English/American name which is Peyton and I chose Palesa which is African. No boys name yet they hard to find.


----------



## hmommy219

Funfair, the crazy thing at work is that a couple of people asked me directly if I conceived naturally (which is a little rude) and then I'm faced with the dilemma of being honest or not.....:wacko: I said 'we had a little chemical help' and kinda left it at that.

I love your name choices!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Just wanted to state that i trigger tonight and not feeling very optimistic as my right ovary has been super lazy and I have like 5 13's....left is 6 large ones. I feel nervous and scared as I really want this to work but don't feel good about the fact that it hasn't worked the previous 2 times.


----------



## StayHopeful

GL, Lucinda! Remember, it only takes one.

Second scan went great today. Baby's heartbeat was 170, we got to hear it and see the baby move a little bit!


----------



## Funfair1980

Hmommy your colleagues are really crazy and nozy you have them a gud answer thou. 

Gud lucky Lucinda and enjoy your drug free day, I take it you in for ec on Sunday.

Stayhopeful how amazing it is having to hear the heartbeat and see the baby move.


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-I know it's hard but try to stay positive and keep your spirits up. I remember not thinking it was going to work at me ET, so it's not an instinct your having, you're just nervous!! Best of luck to you tomorrow!!! We will be thinking of you, and please let us know how it goes and your fertility report!! Me and hmommy only got 6 eggs, so you really only need one!! Fx!!! 

Hmonmy-that is so rude. I hate people like that. I mean sometimes ppl could be asking because they're going through the same situation and want reassurance but other times people are just nosey. We have not shared our ivf news with more than 10 peoplle. I don't think it's anyone's business in my opinion and the fact of the matter is we're pregnant, so who cares what we did to get there. They should just be happy! Lol! I would like to be there for women going through the same thing if I came across one of my friends that was, however I'll just be here for people on the website instead! How did your FB post go?? 

Stay hopeful-glad your scan went well! That's so great!! When are you going to share your news? Are you waiting until after the first tri? 

Fun fair-I love the name Peyton! Would use it but a friend of ours just named their daughter that. I'm actually finding that to be the case with a lot of names I like. I wish I could use Logan but can't. Names are hard! 

Well I had my Bday dinner last night and the restaurant was loud so we didn't announce until after dinner so the entire time everyone kept asking why I wasn't drinking and I kept coming up with lame excuses. Then we went outside and dh started talking as I was handing out the candy bars, and people guessed it right away, I was kind of surprised. Everyone was so excited, the candy bars were a nice touch, it was cute! Makes being pregnant that much more special when everyone is excited so you!


----------



## hmommy219

Ahhh.. so happy to hear your dinner party announcement went well!! Isn't it fun to FINALLY be the one making that announcement :happydance:

Making that facebook post for me was something I had only dreamed about so was amazing to finally hit that button! We had tons of responses of congrats, and OMG!! It was awesome to keep seeing more responses every time I checked in. Here is the onsie I posted on fbook: :dance:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacergirl thanks for the supportive words....your words are making me feel a little more optimistic;) I will def report back tom afternoon on how may eggs they got!!!!
Oh and I'm soooo happy ur dinner turned out well. 
Hmommy the onesie is super cute!!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

My immediate family and close friends already know, but we're waiting until at least 12 weeks to tell everyone else.


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy/love the onsie! Are you actually having that made for rockie? 

Stay hopeful/totally understand the waiting. It was so hard for me to keep it a secret, I felt like I was hiding from everyone! But it was worth it! 

Lucinda/hope everything went well today and you're feeling more positive! Hang in there, you're almost Pupo!


----------



## Lucinda7981

So I'm up from napping lol....we got 9 eggs just hoping that they fertilize and that they turn into healthy embryos. Tom I will get fertilization report and so now I pray! RE is thinking to push transfer until Fri (day 5) and transfer 2 or 3. I will be doing transfer under anesthesia due to my difficult transfer history.....feeling optimistic bout this part! I start PIO tonight and had my scraping last week....so I've given my future embies the best possible environment to implant. So ill be on pins and needles waiting until Fri( I get update tom n then again Wed). So say a lil prayer for me ladies and thanks for sticking around with me and cheering me on; means a lot!


----------



## StayHopeful

Great news, Lucinda! I did a day 5 transfer too, my clinic seems to prefer those. GL, we'll keep our fingers crossed for you! Let us know when you find out the fertilization report.


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, I swear the uterin scraping is key!!! 9 eggs is solid, and I say put as many in there as you can! Lol... good luck to you...I will pray for you and those embies!!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-that's a great number of eggs!! You should definitelu have a good number of fertilized. I'm glad you're feeling optimistic! Thats great that they did the scraping!! I'll definitely say a little prayer for you! Let us know about your report! I definitely think if you have a good number of fertilized eggs that a 5 day transfer is good, but even if they decide to do a 3 day, you could still have a positive out one!! Fx!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Ladies the 9 were mature but 7 fertilized normally...1 didn't fertilize at all n the other was missing a chromosome. I will get another report on Wed (day 3) on how the 7 are doing! My RE was so excited for me...she called herself to give me the news and see how I'm feeling. Feeling super excited and hoping the embies make it to blast by Fri and that something sticks! Got my pee sticks ready to go because I need to know something.....good thing is ill be 5 days post transfer by the time I go back to work from my lil stay at home vaca ;)


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, great report!! 

Girls, I lost my baby this morning.. 13 weeks 1 day. Am heart broken. Cannot believe it


----------



## Silversurfer

Hmommy, so so sorry Hun. Sending you huge hugs :hugs:


----------



## Funfair1980

Evening Ladies

Lucinda that's great news praying for you and your embies, you will be pupo very soon. 

Hmommy am so so sorry, how devastating. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oh Hmommy my heart goes out to you.....do they know what went wrong?


----------



## StayHopeful

Hmommy, I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

They don't know right now...this pregnancy was problematic from the start...I never felt good. I had bleeding since 9 weeks and I think it was always in the cards.


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-my heart goes out to you hun!!!! I am so very sorry! No one deserves to go through that. I can't believe you just saw the baby Thursday and everything was fine! :( so so sorry!!! Hang in there hun!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda, that is great news hun! Enjoy these next few days before your PUPO!! Fx for you!


----------



## aimze

Hmommy massive hugs to you...I really feel for you xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

hmommy once again ....my heart goes out to you; hugs.....


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-thinking of you, hoping you're taking the time you need to recover but are still hanging in there! Keep us posted with your next steps. Sorry again hun. You've been on my mind the last few days. Hugs! 

Lucinda-only a couple more days til your Pupo! Have you had any more update? Are all 7 of those embies still growing? Hoping so!! 

How's everyone else?

I was spotting Saturday night and then Sunday but it seems to have stopped. It wasnt a lot and a panty liner wasnt even necessar. Of course it freaked me out but dh reassured me that the doc said i eould spot since i lost the one baby, and since I'm on vacation right now i don't want to go to ER, especially since I was just in last Tuesday and everything was ok. So I'm hoping it was just the loss of the other baby, even that thought still makes me upset, but of course I'm just hoping my little one that's left is still growing! I go back to the doctor next Tuesday so unless I get more spotting I'll just wait until then.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer sorry bout the scare but I'm glad it was light spotting !
The clinic had me on pins and needles as they made me wait until the end of the day. Here is day 3 report on the 7: 1 at AA, 5 at A, 1 at C+.....AA is the best quality which is not the norm n A is what is norm for the clinic as far as really good looking. So Fri in the afternoon I will have transfer. At that point we will discuss to transfer 2 or 3.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy thinking of you ;)


----------



## hmommy219

Good luck Lucinda!! This is your time!! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks hmommy and hugs to u ;)


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-sounds perfect! Best of luck tomorrow! Try to stay positive, you're definitely working with some good embryos! Luckily you'll have the weekend to take it easy! Let us know how it goes! Good luck!


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck tomorrow, Lucinda!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks ladies....I can't go to sleep....eeeeek! Will update tom ;)


----------



## Lucinda7981

I'm officially PUPO with twins ;)


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda!!! Yey!!! :happydance:


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-yay that's great!! Now take it easy and let us know when you start testing, whether it be to test out the trigger or just to test! When is your beta? Excited for you!!!


----------



## Funfair1980

Congrads on being pupo Lucinda, we here to keep you company on your 2ww. All the best.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy, Stacergirl, Funfair thanks for all your support!
So my clinic doesn't test until 10 dp5dt and then again 12dp5dt and you get both results at the 2nd beta....this is both good and bad :/ I do have a script also so if I'm going insane I could go to a lab and at least get first #. So first beta is Mon 9/9/13 and second beta is 9/11/13... DH's bday is 9/12 ;) I will of course test at home because I want to know something. I start e2/progesterone suppositories tom to go with the PIO I've already been doing. Also I have no trigger to test out as my trigger was given a week ago today! Thanks for waiting around with me guys...I transferred a 1 and a 2 in quality. I'm feeling good about this transfer ;)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer I will start testing Wed 9/3 in the am as it will be 5dp5dt!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats on being PUPO, Lucinda! Fx for you :dust:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks Stayhopeful !!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Sounds good Lucinda, 9/3 is right around the corner! That would be a great birthday present for dh! That is interesting that your clinic doesn't tell you the results of both betas until after the second. I'd go insane. But luckily you can test at home and you have the back up script! 4 days to go!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

I am definately counting down until Wed....t minus 3 more days! I haven't decided if I will go for the beta on Fri 9/6 or Mon 9/9


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-how you holding up? Only a few more days! What would be the difference between going on Friday vs Monday? I know if it were me and Friday was just as accurate as Monday I'd go with Friday! After all this waiting, I couldn't bear it anymore!! 

Hmommy-how are you doing Hun? 

How's everyone else?


----------



## StayHopeful

Hmommy, been thinking about you!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacergirl I'm maintaining my sanity thus far; yest I went to a BBQ at DH's family's house and it was weird turnig down all these shots and drinks and just drinking water...all other drinks had caffine. At this point I just need to make it through today and tom and then I can start testing Wed am. I think I will be going for beta on Fri but just haven't figured out if there are any places open on sun for the 2nd beta.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy hope ur hanging in there!


----------



## StayHopeful

GL, Lucinda! :dust:


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-I think that's the worst part-pretending you're pregnant but not knowing. I was getting frustrated with that thinking I was doing it for nothing, but luckily it wasn't for nothing. As far as Sunday goes for blood work, check with the lab at your local hospital. They should definitely be open on Sunday and I almost did that when I was doing infertility testing! Try to keep up the sanity for just one more day and a half! I'll be thinking of you!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Well today is basically over yey...so just got tom to go and I can begin testing. I know that when I test Wed am it'll only be 5dp5dt so I'm not expecting to see a BFP.


----------



## stacergirl

I was soo scared to see a negative that I waited 12dp3dt! Lol it was definitely a Bfp by then! At least you're prepared just in case it is negative, but hopefully it won't be!! 

Ugh so nervous about my appt tomorrow! I hope I can ease up after this appt if all goes well!! I think I'd feel more confident if I didn't have the spotting, however it didn't last but a day and a half, wasn't that much and doc warned me I would due to losing one twin... Dh isn't able to come bc were just going back to work after being off for a week and he's got drama at work to deal with. So I'm trying to get my mom to come with but I just hope I can count on her bc she's an hour away and the apt is at 815am. Ugh!! Well I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## StayHopeful

GL tomorrow, Stacer!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hope that ur apt goes well and that you don't end up alone....the physical support if someone is def comforting.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Just wanted to say that I loooooove my new RE...she emailed me to let me know that 3 beautiful blasts were frozen and to ask how I'm feeling.


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-wow what a great RE, and excellent news that you were able to freeze 3!!! Things are going so well this time! Yay! 

My appt went well, they didn't do an NT screening as I guess that's elective, so only did dipole for heart beat which was 159! So yay for that! My mom ended up coming and was thrilled to hear the heartbeat!! Of course I was as well! So now we go back in for gender scan in 3 weeks! Can't believe I'm this far along. I think it's starting to sink in!


----------



## Lucinda7981

I'm so happy u didnt have to go alone and I'm glad you heard a wonderful heartbeat!!!
I'm starting to get nervous about testing as I don't know how I will deal with a bfn after this being my 3rd IVF :/


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda, I totally understand about seeing the bfn, hence why I waited so long! Lol! Do what you feel is comfortable and if you don't test tomorrow then that's ok too! However you're right, it's early so if it's a bfn we will know its a falsely!


----------



## Lucinda7981

As scared as I am I will still test tom because it'll kill me to be at work all day and not know anything. So ill see what the next couple of days bring...will def update starting tom on my progress!


----------



## stacergirl

Don't worry, we will be here to reassure you that its too early if its a bfn, but hoping its a Bfp!!!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck Lucinda and stacer, so glad today went well!


----------



## Lucinda7981

No progress just yet....will test tom again


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-you still got a few days! Keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks I keep telling myself that ;) will test again in the am


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-hoping you got that Bfp today! In my mind, there's just no way you're not prgnant!! Hoping for some good news for you! 

Hmommy-I hope you're doing okay hun!!!


----------



## Funfair1980

Wow that's gud news Lucinda 3 frozen and 2 on board. All the best.

Gud luck for tomorrow Stacer.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Lucinda7981

So I got a bfn this morning and so I had a beta ran and BFN! I don't think this is ever going to work for me :(


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-really?? I'm in shock. Did the doc say that it was too early for the hcg to show up in a beta or did they say it would be there by now? I don't feel like that could be right...I was so confident for you! Ugh, I'm sure you're beyond upset right now...I wonder if it's worth it to even keep testing, but I just feel like it might be worth it still. Im So sorry hun! You still have you're scheduled beta next week though right? I'm still honna keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, I didn't get my bfp until 15 dpo. I echoe stacers questions...would the hcg even be there yet? Praying for you!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Since I had a 5 day transfer HCG would show up at this point but I got nothing....I emailed my RE and she called me from her cell...she will have me do beta on Mon again and then send me for a MRI of the pelvis. She also thinks that I have receptivity issues and wants me on meds for 3 months before another transfer...so it's looking like the earliest at another transfer would be Dec :(


----------



## hmommy219

What kind of meds Lucinda?


----------



## StayHopeful

:hugs: Lucinda. I agree with the other ladies, it just seems too soon to rule out anything. We're here for you!


----------



## StayHopeful

Did any of you ladies have any cramping around 10 weeks? I've had some mild cramping today and it's really freaking me out.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks for the support ladies....as for which meds I can't really remember what she said as it was alot all at once. I will def know what meds when I go in on Mon.
Tom I'm suppose to get a call about the MRI of the pelvis and scheduling.


----------



## Cjohnson13

Luci I'm so sorry sweetie(hug) if you need to talk I'm here


----------



## hmommy219

Stayhopeful, I had cramps and was told by my obgyn that it's normal..your uterus is stretching and moving out of your pelvis..it will cause mild cramps and occasional pulling feelings. :)


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-so sorry! Wish you didn't have to go through all of this!!! Glad you're still going in for the beta on Monday just in case. And I think the MRI is a good idea. I know it sucks but it really sounds like you've found a great RE who's going to do everything possible to make this happen for you. So that's great! I just wish it was sooner rather thAn later for you. Hugs! 

Stay hopeful-I feel all sorts of things going on. As long as you're not cramping and bleeding, you should be ok. If it continues and makes you nervous though, call your OB for peace of mind. That's what my doc always says! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks I've come to terms with the failure and took it pretty well....I cried briefly once or twice :/ I will definately update after beta Mon and that is also when I will schedule MRI. Yes I'm glad RE didn't push for another transfer as I would have questioned her....I just hope we figure this out n not to keep guessing...I kind of wish they could find something wrong so we could fix it. I just don't know how many procedures I could put my body through... All these procedures can't possibly be good for my body :/


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stayhopeful hoping ur cramps stopped!
Thanks cjohnson ;)


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, when you bed rest after transfer do you lie on your back or on your side? How long do you bed rest? Also, has your RE tested you for autoimmune disease or deficiencies? The reason I'm asking is because I'm doing some reading about ivf success and failure and looking for patterns.... 

It seems like you are in good hands with your RE and I'm so sorry you're having to wait for your bfp but it will happen!! I really believe that anyone who wants to be a mommy badly enough WILL BE!!! Hugs!!!!! Xo


----------



## StayHopeful

Not really cramping anymore and RE didn't seem concerned, I'll still feel better after my scan Tues though!


----------



## Silversurfer

Morning ladies, 
So today is the follow up from my unsuccessful first cycle. It's flown over but super nervous not sure what they will say x fingers crossed for another cycle oct??


----------



## hmommy219

Good luck Silver, I may be joining you in October :)


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-good luck today! 

Stay hopeful-good luck on your scan tomorrow, I'm sure it will be great though! 

Silver-hoping your follow up goes well and you can do another round in October!

Hmommy-hope you're doing well! Glad to hear you're looking at another round in
October. Keep us posted!


----------



## Silversurfer

Stacer and hmommy thanks. They offered one more cycle, weren't hugely positive saying small chance because of low amh... But start 7/10 with down regging... Nearly managed to fool myself with my positive I'm ready, but think I will be in 4 weeks... Excited x:happydance:


----------



## Silversurfer

Hmommy when do find out your plan Hun?


----------



## hmommy219

Excited for you Silver!! :thumbup: I have to wait to get af this month to try to gage when it might come in October.. and they said just to call on cd1 in October. I've read on the internet (go figure) that af might be delayed after a mc so I'm impatient to see what happens. I have a feeling I'll be starting my cycle on BCP sometime closer to the end of October. Will keep you posted!

Stacer, how are you feeling lately? Do you have a noticeable bump yet? :flower:


----------



## Silversurfer

Hmommy- so hope af isn't delayed. It must feel so frustrating :hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Silver Goodluck!
Hmommy I lay on my back after transfer and I lay for close to an hr. This new RE is at a practice that is huge on autoimmune issues and so that was one of the first things...I've had every possible blood test done ...even to rule out PCOS! I also have has a HSG, saline ultrasound, hysteroscopy, uterine biopsy....and have scheduled the MRI of the pelvis for next Tues. My RE called me this evening to discuss next steps but I was shopping at the lower floor of my local Walmart and get no reception there and so I missed her call :/ I know she discuss doing lupron for 3 months before next transfer....I just don't know at this point. She says that there is nothing wrong with the quality if my embryo and that it's definately an implantation issue...mystery is how do we solve that issue. This time I even took a week off from work and had transfer under anesthesia.


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, have you ever considered acupuncture? I think I'm going to look into it. Some sites say it's the final answer for women with unexplained issues..sort of like finding the part of you that's not balanced. Some insurance covers it too :)


----------



## StayHopeful

I did acupuncture for 4 months before IVF and up to ET. My acupuncturist actually came to the REs office and did a session right before and right after my transfer. Not sure if it helped, but it couldn't have hurt!


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-that's great that you can start in a month! Hoping everything goes well! I totally understand what you mean about low amh! I too am dealing with that and didn't have any embryos to freeze. So I'm greatful one took but obviously it stays in the back of my mind that this may be the only one I have-of course I'm not taking that for granted though bc I'm lucky to have this one!! so I just hope that in your next cycle, you get at least one that sticks!!! 

Hmommy-really hoping af doesn't delay! Im So glad you're trying again! Im sure it's been so hard on you two these last few weeks! But glad you havent given up hope! Gosh im still so scared to tell everyone the news but im 14 weeks so i should get over it by now. Its just so hard after a loss though. My friend has actually been spreading the news for me, which o guess is ok! My belly is bigger, to me anyway, it looks like I keep eating donuts but luckily it's only in my belly! Lol! My pants done fit that much so I'm in a belly band and wearing dressed for work when I can, but I'm sure ppl will notice soon, I had just lost 12 lbs prior to the ivf so I was looking thin. Thanks for asking! :) 

Lucinda-ugh, totally understandable why you "just don't know". This shouldn't have to be so difficult! Although there's got to be a light at the end of this tunnel for you! Keep us posted on the MRI.


----------



## Lucinda7981

So I finally got the call from my RE and we decided to do another Fresh cycle in order to freeze those eggs and put them with with my other 3. She is awaiting the results of the MRI to rule out adenomyosis.....unfortunately she will be on vacation when I get those results....she'll be back on Fri though but wished I didn't have to wait so long to find out the findings! So at least I will have something to do while I wait for my transfer!


----------



## Lucinda7981

I will def look into the accupuncture!


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, isn't it awesome to have a bump?! :happydance: I can't believe you're still not telling people!!! You're good to go girl!! :) 

Lucinda, great news about getting some eggs to store. :thumbup: When will you be cycling again?


----------



## StayHopeful

Lucinda, sounds like you have a good plan. GL with this next cycle!

Hmommy, good luck with your upcoming cycle as well! I hope AF shows quickly so you can get started.

My scan today went well, baby looks great. However, I'm so dehydrated from morning sickness that I ended up on an IV in the office all afternoon and I'm off work for the rest of the week.


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-thanks! I know, I'm silly! I hate being that girl who waits til the next appt for everything to be ok..so I'm trying not to be, but deep down I am! I guess I'll start telling more people-im even thinking about announcing on fb. Eek! I'm going to tell my boss Friday. 

Lucinda-that's great about the fresh cycle! At least you'll have lots of embryos ready and waiting for you! I've never heard of Adenomyosis. Hopefully you don't have it, but at the same time I'm sure you're just wanting to know the reason behind all of this! Bummer about your doc being on vacation. I wonder if she'll call you anyway, she seems really invested in your care that I wouldn't be surprised! 

Stay hopeful-great news about baby!! Sorry you ended up on an iv though. But thank god you didn't go longer without fluids! I hope your ms gives you some relief soon hun!!


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well! 

Stay hopeful-you doing better? 

Just wanted to drop in and say I told my boss the news today. My heart was racing and I was sk nervous, not for any particular reason though. I'm just silly! I knew he'd be okay with it. No FB announcement yet, dh wants to wait. It's kinda nice keeping the secret but at the same time doesn't seem real either, ya know?


----------



## StayHopeful

Telling the boss is nerve-wracking! I ended up having to tell mine at about 6 weeks because of missing work for doctor appointments and because of how bad my ms was. Definitely starting to feel better though! This new med is so much better. I still feel a little queasy after breakfast this morning, but I haven't thrown up at all since Tuesday. My counts are back up as of yesterday, so I'm officially no longer dehydrated or malnourished. Today is the last day I'm staying home from work. I'm supposed to have my first appt with my regular OB on Monday afternoon, but I may move that a bit since I missed so much work this week.


----------



## Lucinda7981

I will do personals later been crazed getting ready for a black tie affair for my inlaw tom n I'm also surprising DH...do ill do personals on sun when I catch my breath!


----------



## hmommy219

stayhopeful, first off, good luck with going back to work. I can't believe what a rough time you've had of all this morning sickness. I hope the rest of your pregnancy is uneventful and has you feeling great! :flower:

I noticed in your siggy, you had an amazing response to stimming... 19 frosties??!!!! :happydance: I'm determined to have a better response this time around, so do you mind if I ask you a couple of questions:

What types of foods did you eat/ or stay away from during stimming?
Did you take any supplements like Royal Jelly or Maca?
Did you take extra folic acid besides your prenatal?
When you stimmed, how far below the belly button did you insert your needle?

OK, these may seem like silly questions, but can you humor me?? :dohh:


----------



## Silversurfer

Ooo v gd questions hmommy.
Hope everyone is having a gd weekend x


----------



## StayHopeful

hmommy219 said:


> stayhopeful, first off, good luck with going back to work. I can't believe what a rough time you've had of all this morning sickness. I hope the rest of your pregnancy is uneventful and has you feeling great! :flower:
> 
> I noticed in your siggy, you had an amazing response to stimming... 19 frosties??!!!! :happydance: I'm determined to have a better response this time around, so do you mind if I ask you a couple of questions:
> 
> What types of foods did you eat/ or stay away from during stimming?
> Did you take any supplements like Royal Jelly or Maca?
> Did you take extra folic acid besides your prenatal?
> When you stimmed, how far below the belly button did you insert your needle?
> 
> OK, these may seem like silly questions, but can you humor me?? :dohh:

Not silly questions at all!

During stimming I mainly just tried to avoid caffeine and alcohol. I didn't have any coffee, sodas, or alcohol at all. I did forget that chocolate has caffeine so I had some of that. I tried to make sure that my diet was semi-balanced, but I didn't go overboard. I did try to eat a lot of protein to help with OHSS and my doctor had me drinking a lot of water and gatorade, I tried to do 40oz of water and 32oz of Gatorade a day as I got closer to ER.

I didn't take any extra supplements. I did take an extra folic acid though because I have a folic acid deficiency, so I take a pill that has folic acid, b6, and b12 on top of my prenatal.

I actually did my stims to the sides of my belly button. Maybe about half an inch below and at least 2 inches to the side. That's how my RE has shown me to do all my injections.

Just let me know if you have any other questions! FX that this round is great for you!


----------



## hmommy219

Thank you Stayhopeful!! :hugs: I've read that a woman's eggs are a set amount and there's not much you can do, BUT I have to try anything and everything this time round. I would be so happy if I could freeze a couple. Last time I had a poor response.. just 6 eggs. However, it did get me my BFP, so I'll be grateful to get that amount again or more. :flower:


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy, you're correct, everyone's born with a specific number of eggs, but if you don't have low amh (ovarian reserve) like I do, you should be able to get more. Perhaps your dpc just needs to up your meds. That might give you more follicles and thus more eggs. One thing you can ask your doc About is taking co q 10 and/or dhea which increases egg quality. However not sure if taking them for a month will work as I took both for 3 months prior to ER, but it's worth asking?!


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, I was just looking at dhea today! I've read great things about it. Did your Dr recommend it to you? I asked my Dr if he would up my meds but he told me that I was on the max dose (600 iu) of gonal f already :( so I figured if I start a cycle in late October I won't have egg collection until December so that gives me about 10-12 weeks to get a good dose of supplements in me!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Just wanted to say hello to everyone; nothing much going on here but the fact that I'm on bc until my next monitoring apt on Mon 9/23. I have my MRI this week and was also sent out for additional bloodowork which I'm suppose to fast for.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oh and i would like to add that i was out at Dh's fathers black tie affair and took shots, had a couple of drinks, danced the night away and had such a good time that it made me want to cancel the fresh cycle. Im just thinking that i really don't want to go through retrieval again as we don't even know when well be transferring again. Also when we transfer...there still won't be a remedy to fix whats wrong. I just feel like we are trying different things but we don't know the cause of the failures so i feel my chances are slim to none :(


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-yes, my doc recommended dhea and co q 10. I was on 600iu of one and I think 200iu of the other but can't recall which ones which right now. Oh ok so you were on 600 ius of gonal. Is he going to keep you on the same meds? I feel like generally they switch meds if you don't respond well, which is what my doc said when there was a possibility that I didn't respond well. I was on 300 in of follistim and 300iu on menopur a day, Amd I slimmed for longer. I know my circumstance is different just giving you something to compare too bc I too had 6 eggs, but my doc had anticipated that from the start with my low amh. 

Lucinda-bcp again, huh?! I bet this feels like a never ending cycle for you? So sorry!! Hang in there! Hope your MRI and bloodwork goes well! 

Afm-my mom thought my gender appt was tomorrow instead of the following week and had told me aunt, lol! Dh swears its a boy, the Chinese calendar says it's a boy, I guess we will see in about 9 days!


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, sounds like you're making the most of this time without baby on board. :) 

Stacer, I bought the DHEA today! Lol... It says on the bottle "Do not take if you are a woman of child-bearing age" ???!! Did you take it up until stims? I think I'd better email my IVF nurse just to get the official 'OK' from my RE, but I'm planning on taking it starting tonight! I'm so determined to give this my all this time around. 

So exciting to know you'll officially be able to pick out that baby name next week once you know the sex!! :) What is your gut feeling?


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-that's weird that it says that, but yeah I took it for 3 months up until the day I did ER...I didn't stop for any reason other than I ran out and I asked if I should buy more and they said no simply bc they were collecting the eggs so wouldn't do any good to take it anymore. CVS oftentimes has them for buy one get one free which saves a lot bc they're pricey. But email your doc just to be sure bc every doc is different. I guess its supposed to work on your neuro system to produce better quality eggs or something. My doc told me his partner had done lots of research on it and it showed to have helped. I really hope this cycle is for you! So glad you've picked yourself back up though! I guess us ivf women truly are strong! 

Lucinda-totally understand why you would want to hold off...definitely go with your gut and what you feel is best. Sometimes it might be best to take a break before continuing on, but only you know what's best for you! Glad you're enjoying yourself though! 

So my doc told me while working out to keep my headrate under 150 but that I could run now that im in 2nd tri. So I went for a run today and couldn't go more than 30 secs at a very slow pace before my heart rate was 150! Lol! But it did feel good to get out there and exercise! I was able to do pushups and arm weights using 5 lbs without getting my heart rate to 150 though. So that was good! At this point, doing anything at all makes me feel better though! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacergirl how exciting about u finding out the gender soon!!!!
AFM I'm sitting at the MRI office and waiting to go in...haven't had time to do the bloodwork as I've been running around like a chicken without a head. Also RE office called n said I have to submit new consents that have to be notarized...I know DH is going to be annoyed by this n give me a hard time.


----------



## Lucinda7981

I would like to add that if I go through this cycle it will definately be my last and I will do it so I have some embryos to play with for transfer. I am really hoping the figure out something to do different for my next transfer cause I feel like I'm wasting my time :/


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-gl on your MRI! So annoying about those new consents! If we were closer I'd notarize them for you! Lol hopefully you can get them done! 

I'm excited to find out the gender, 1 week and a few hours! Eek! We're guessing boy do far! I want a girl though of course and dh wants a boy, like bad!! The Chinese calendar says not though! Lol


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-having embryos to freeze would definitely be ideal, I don't blame you on not wanting to go through another cycle, it's a lot emotionally and physically-I can't even imagine! I too hope they find something else to try that works!


----------



## StayHopeful

Lucinda, I hope that they are able to find something that works for you! GL!

Stacer, so exciting to find out the gender! Our gender scan is scheduled for Halloween.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Well MRI was awesome as the tech played music of my choice through headphones ;) so I have a cd but of course I can't read MRI's so I won't know if it shows something wrong:/ so it will have to wait until Mon when RE is back....
Stacer of u do get a boy...lil boys are close to their mommies ;)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Update...RE emailed me to say they the MRI showed adenomyosis...we will speak further on Mon but she is recommending Lupron Depot for 3 months.


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm sorry luci, but at least now you know and they can come up with a plan for it


----------



## stacergirl

Hi Lucinda-so very sorry to hear that you have adenomyosis. :( I guess it's good that there's a reason behind the failed cycles, but at the same time, I just hope there's promise for a successful cycle!! Did your doctor se confident that the Lipton would help? I sure hope so! How are you handling al of this?


----------



## Lucinda7981

so ladies...i've been feeling a little uneasy about cyling again and doing this lupron 3 months thing. I decided to ask the head of all SIRM clinics...Dr Sher about my scenario and the doesnt think that the adenomyosis is attributing to the failed cycles and or that might help. So he asked me for some test results that im trying to obtain from the RE office and based on his reccomendation i might hold off doing anything with RE. This is all so frustrating...i feel like a lab rat!


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry, Lucinda. I hope you get some real answers soon!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-I can only imagine why you would feel like a lab rat. You're being so smart about this whole thing though. There's got to be someone that can help, so maybe this new doc is just want you need, or at least his opinions. Hang in there!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks ladies I woke up feeling defeated like I don't want to move forward. This was after I asked RE office for immunologic test results only to find out they were never done:/ RE said that they don't routinely test for it but hello this clinic is SIRM and that's what they were big on....I went there because they are known for doing thorough evaluations. So what I'm getting at is that RE agreed to test for it but after I brought it up? So there is controversy on wether adenomyosis will cause the failure so i feel hesitant to waste 3 months being on Lupron if it won't make a difference. I'm supposed to get consents notarized and I just don't know. Also just quit my job...I might just give up :/


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, don't give up. Every day is a day closer to being a mommy. It might mean tests, probing, prodding, phone calls, and aggregation but it's all about getting there. 

I told my husband that if this coming cycle doesn't work I want to sell our house and look for our dream home...just to create a new direction and some other goal to look forward to. Perhaps you could have a project or something to distract you while you're waiting for baby to happen. :hugs:

Lots of love to you Lucinda, I know it's hard. Keeping you in my prayers. :flower:


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-I agree with Hmommy. Don't give up, especially if this is what you really want!! Let us know what you decide. We will support you either way!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks hmommy and stacer....I got it together n started stims tonight. I will freeze these embies along with my previous 3. After Retrival I will start my once a month Lupron injections for 3 months. During my transfer cycle I will do endometrial biopsy and intralipids. So here's to hoping this works out!


----------



## StayHopeful

GL, Lucinda! I hope that this cycle has answers for you and gets you your BFP!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-I'm amazed by you! Really really really hoping this cycle is full of answers, embryos to freeze and anything else that can come out of it!!! Gl! 

Afm-gender scan tomorrow...so excited and nervous, but more excited that nervous, just cant believe this is it!!! In less than 24 hours we will know if we're having a son or a daughter! Sounds crazy!!


----------



## StayHopeful

How did today's scan go, stacer?


----------



## stacergirl

Hi stay hopeful! Thanks for asking! It was great and everything went as planned. We did an ultrasound but had the tech write the gender in an envelope. Then I went to buy buy baby and had the cashier but either the girl or boy one in a box depending on what the card said. I then wrapped it up with their free wrapping and put a yellow bow on it. We went home and video taped us as we opened it up, and it was a BOY!! I knew it!! So funny that I knew all along. Seeing the little outfit that we unwrapped made it more real than it would've been to just hear the tech say boy! So I'm glad we did what we did. And I'm glad we did it private because then we went to dinner and celebrated and talked about it! It was great and memorable!!! So I'm team blue! Which is exciting! :) 

How are you stay hopeful?

Hope everyone else is doing well!! Keep us posted on your progress!!


----------



## Silversurfer

Stacer, congrats for team blue Hun. That is lovely news and such a lovely way to do it x


----------



## Silversurfer

Stacer, 
Can I ask about how ur ivf centre were with regards to low amh. My centre the staff are lovely ( most of them ) but really find that they over emphasis the " this prob won't work esp for a woman like you". We are starting another cycle in a few weeks and at review I asked loads of diff questions regarding diff options, all came back with no- no evidence, 20 mins in they said ok we could have another cycle. Got the letter summary yesterday and it is just so negative it's really upset me. We are offering you one further cycle but this has a poor prognosis blah blah blah. 
Logic head says there must be a chance if they wouldn't b giving us another cycle and wasting funding. And I know they need to inform us chances are low so we don't just assume it's going to work.
Just wanted to know if this is normal. They are a good centre but not sure I love there approach. Not sleeping well n that's not a good sign I'm coping. Holiday in a few days holding on for that :cry:


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all doing well. I was on this thread a while ago and been keeping track of how eveyone has been doing. 

Stacer, Congrats on having a boy amazing how you did the big reveal!! :hugs:

Silver, sorry to hear previous cycles didn't work glad to hear you have plans to move on. It doesn't sound very professional how your clinic is approaching the situation I know they have to be straight with us with regards to the success rate but they also should be sensitive to our situation. Hope you proven them wrong and this next cycle give you your forever baby!!! :hugs:

Lucinda, sorry to hear about your failed cycle :hugs: but looks like you have a great plan going forward. I'm actually very interested in what your clinic is doing for you. I've just had my 3rd fresh cycle and ended in a BFN so looking into implantation issues etc. What tests did you have to do for you clinic to recommend the endometrial biopsy and intralipids?

Hope the rest of you ladies still on this thread are doing well :hugs:


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-ugh so sorry they're being so negative. I can only hope they're not trying to get your hopes up though...but still that's rude. My doc was very up front with us and told us that while I have very low egg count and endometriosis, rather than wasting the time of fixing the endometriosis that he recommends going straight for the ivf as up not waste any more time. He never once said it wouldn't work though. He said his biggest fear was that I wouldn't respond to the meds and that if that was the case they would take a different approach with different meds and/or doses. He knew going in that he would most likely only get 6 or 7 eggs so that wasn't a surprise when we got 6. They kept emphasizing that even though I have few eggs that due to only being 30 that they should be in good quality, however, I did take co q 10 and she's 3 months prior to ivf in hopes of increasing the quality. My Amh is .18, he says when it gets below .10 your chances are very slim at getting pregnsnt though. Not sure the conversion to UK if that's where your located. Now when I went in and they told me I was preg with twins, I told him I wanted to know what he thought my chances were of getting preg again after this pregnancy and he said you just never know-although at that point with twins I wasn't as concerned so didn't push for more answers. But he def didn't say it wouldn't happen. If you don't mind me asking, what's your age? Wanting to get an idea of your specific scenario. He said he was very aggressive with meds and prescribed them to me as if I was 44 years old. So I honestly would still be hopeful, I mean you never know. Miracles happen all the time. One thing I know is he was concerned with quality so maybe ask your doc about those supplements, dnf another thing-see if they can increase your dose so that maybe you can freeze some! I wish you the best!!! Let me know if you have more questions! 

Hi sandy! Thank you! Hope your well!


----------



## Silversurfer

Thanks for your support sandy.
Stacer I've just turned 33, so egg quality should be ok just low no. But first cycle I wasn't well and only got 3 eggs, 2 which fertilised. My amh was less than 4 but said the local lab couldn't b more accurate, asked to retest and they said no point to try ivf and see how I response. So suppose I ll just have to see how 2nd cycle goes and hope I get more eggs. They are giving me 4 ampules of menopur daily like last time. I'm trying folic acid, fish oil, any royal jelly. Started co enzyme and enquired about dhea and they just said no point as no evidence. Enquired about shorter cycle- no or option of trying long stim/incr dose- no evidence???
Just hard to try and keep positive going into a cycle when they are so negative. Also something implanted but didn't last cos there was some hcg in my system. So we know it can happen just needs to stay longer. 
Thank you so much for your support, hoping I ll sleep cos I'm so tired x


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer yey on the lil boy....love love love how u found out the gender!
Sorry I've been MIA but since I'm leaving my job I have had tins to do :/ 
Sandy I had a full work up as I've had the HSG, hysteroscopy, and everything is normal....we went into IVF for male infertility and yet I kept getting bfn. I changed clinics for IVF 3 as my previous clinic was just transferring with no intent to try anything diff. So my clinic did a bunch of bloodwork and everything came back normal. The endometrial biopsy is something my clinic believes has shown improved sucess rates. After my last failed cycle RE sent me for MRI which showed adenomyosis ad then had testing for natural killer cells. So RE said the treatment would be LuPron and intralipids. So I'm going to give a try ;)


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-your age should help for sure. I was on 300iu of menopur in the morning (4 vials) and 300ius of follistim at night everyday for 12 days. Maybe ask them about adding follistim?? That seems to be what a lot of women with low amh get prescribed! Sorry they're so negative, I'll be positive for you! How long did you stim for last cycle? And did you only have 4 follicles (all with eggs I assume)?


----------



## StayHopeful

Stacer, congrats on your little boy!

Lucinda, GL with the Lupron and intrepalids. I hope that they are the answer you've been searching for.

Silver, I don't know much about low AMH but I'm sorry to hear your doctors are being so negative!

AFM, I'm doing pretty well. Still have morning sickness but the medicine is keeping it under control. I'm still nauseous quite a bit but not throwing up anymore. We find out on Halloween whether we're having a boy or a girl!


----------



## Sandy83

Lucinda7981 said:


> Stacer yey on the lil boy....love love love how u found out the gender!
> Sorry I've been MIA but since I'm leaving my job I have had tins to do :/
> Sandy I had a full work up as I've had the HSG, hysteroscopy, and everything is normal....we went into IVF for male infertility and yet I kept getting bfn. I changed clinics for IVF 3 as my previous clinic was just transferring with no intent to try anything diff. So my clinic did a bunch of bloodwork and everything came back normal. The endometrial biopsy is something my clinic believes has shown improved sucess rates. After my last failed cycle RE sent me for MRI which showed adenomyosis ad then had testing for natural killer cells. So RE said the treatment would be LuPron and intralipids. So I'm going to give a try ;)

Lucinda, I'm in the same position as you everything has came back clear on my previous tests and we are doing ICSI due to DH having cancer and had to freeze his sperm prior to chemo therapy. 
Definitely going to ask the clinic about endometrial biopsy as we alway get plenty of mature eggs so no problem with quality and we always have a 5 day blastocyst transfer and the last one actually hatching on the morning of transfer so don't seem to have a problem there the only thing that seems to be going wrong is implanting and it doesn't seem to happen!!!! :shrug:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sandy83 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Stacer yey on the lil boy....love love love how u found out the gender!
> Sorry I've been MIA but since I'm leaving my job I have had tins to do :/
> Sandy I had a full work up as I've had the HSG, hysteroscopy, and everything is normal....we went into IVF for male infertility and yet I kept getting bfn. I changed clinics for IVF 3 as my previous clinic was just transferring with no intent to try anything diff. So my clinic did a bunch of bloodwork and everything came back normal. The endometrial biopsy is something my clinic believes has shown improved sucess rates. After my last failed cycle RE sent me for MRI which showed adenomyosis ad then had testing for natural killer cells. So RE said the treatment would be LuPron and intralipids. So I'm going to give a try ;)
> 
> Lucinda, I'm in the same position as you everything has came back clear on my previous tests and we are doing ICSI due to DH having cancer and had to freeze his sperm prior to chemo therapy.
> Definitely going to ask the clinic about endometrial biopsy as we alway get plenty of mature eggs so no problem with quality and we always have a 5 day blastocyst transfer and the last one actually hatching on the morning of transfer so don't seem to have a problem there the only thing that seems to be going wrong is implanting and it doesn't seem to happen!!!! :shrug:Click to expand...

Yep same here....quality is not an issue and great fertilization results with ICSI....problem with me is implantation. So I'm hopeful that the lupron depot for 3 months, intralipids, and the endometrial biopsy will do the trick. I guess ill find out during my Frozen transfer Dec/Jan ;)


----------



## hmommy219

Yey Stacer!! Just checked in and saw you're on team BLUE :happydance: That's awesome!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

hmommy219 said:


> Yey Stacer!! Just checked in and saw you're on team BLUE :happydance: That's awesome!!

Hey how are things going with you?


----------



## hmommy219

Not too bad :) hoping to be either pregnant or start ivf this month. It's daunting to think about being back at square one but trying my best to think positive.


----------



## StayHopeful

Hmommy we're all rooting for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yes keep us posted ;)


----------



## stacergirl

Stay hopeful-glad the medicine is helping your sickness! Oct 31st Is the big gender day huh? So exciting! Any instincts on what your having? 

Lucinda-hope you're doing good! I had an endometrial biopsy prior to my ivf and while they didn't even need to take a biopsy, I was glad they for it! 

Sandy-hope you can have the endo biopsy as well, that could potentially give you some answers! Good luck! 

Hmommy-thank you!!! I'm glad you're doing ok! Anxious for you to start your next cycle and hoping you get to take home that baby(ies)!!! Let us know when you start!

Silver-hope you're doing good!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer I'm doing well....just stimming ever so slowly...slower than last time. My biggest follie is at 16.


----------



## StayHopeful

Lucinda, hoping that this cycle is it for you!

Stacer, I really have no idea as far as instincts. People say that being sick means it's a girl, but I always catch myself already referring to the baby as he.


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda, glad you're doing well, 16 isn't too bad. Hang in there! Getting closer! 

Stay hopeful-if you're referring to baby as a he then I assume that's your instinct! The sickness and girl/boy doesn't always work. My friend is having a boy and had the worst 3 months of sickness! But then me and other friends who are having boys have had no sickness. So it's interesting! But hopefully you'll get what you're hoping for, although either gender is a blessing for all of us at this point, right?


----------



## Lucinda7981

I see RE in the am will update then....I did order my intralipids for when the time comes ;)


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda, let us know how your appointment went today! Hoping for more follies growing for you!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer so ur hope came true but with the price of OHSS...RE said that there are so many that my estrogen level is becoming high n I'm at risk for OHSS. So I'm to eat salty n drinks lots of Gatorade; also I had to purchase a Lupron trigger to reduce risk of OHSS; so I can't use the HCG trigger I had already purchased. RE thinks ill trigger Sun with Retrival Sun...I go in tom am n will know more then ;)


----------



## hmommy219

Hey girls! Just checking in :hugs:

Question for you all: are you on prescription prenatals or have you just been on the over the counter store brands? I'm asking because my new obgyn has me on $80/ month prescription prenatals and last cycle I was just on the store bought 'one a day prenatal with dha' it was about $15 for 30. Not thrilled at this added cost and wondering if it's really necessary. :wacko:

Lucinda, Stayhopeful, great to hear your updates!! & Stacer, time is flying for you!!! :happydance:

I await AF and when she arrives this month I'll be back in the saddle...bcp for 2 weeks probably. I'm hopeful but scared this time round....


----------



## Lucinda7981

I trigger tonight and Retrival Mon and then we freeze. Not to sure when I will be starting my 3 months of Lupron but I'm assuming in 2 wks when AF arrives? I will be on the Lupron for 3 months before my FET :( looking like FET transfer will be in Feb....this will be the longest 3 months of my life! I just hope that the 3 months of Lupron, endometrial biopsy, intralipids do the trick.


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-I only took cvs brand prenatala bc they actually has better ingredients than the name brand. Since being preg, my ob gave me a bunch of samples but haven't had a prescription yet. I'd be interested to see the ingredients of those $80 prenatala vs other brands. I noticed they all vary a bit after I compared 5 brands. We'll hope it does the trick for you. Btw what brNd are they? 

Lucinda-sorry that you're on the verge of ohss. But hopefully with triggering tonight that will subside. Ugh, so frustrating that you had to buy another trigger shot, those things get expensive! We'll I hope you're resting abs taking it easy before the retrieval. I can see why the next 3 months will be the longest. Maybe you and your dh can take a vacation or do something fun for you two? Luckily the holidays will keep you busy though! Hang in there and let us know how everything goes!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hmommy, I'm on a prescription prenatal that's about $90/month. I was just using the Target brand while TTC but started the new one during my IVF cycle.

Lucinda, good luck tomorrow! I had some trouble with OHSS but Gatorade and lots of protein kept it under control. I hope the next 3 months go quickly!


----------



## Silversurfer

Hi gorgeous ladies, 
Just got back from a week in the sun, very relaxing and just what we needed. The internet connection wasn't great so had a complete chill. All ready to start down regging tomorrow x will catch up on thread when I get some sleep!


----------



## stacergirl

Welcome back silver! Glad you got some relaxing in before you start the process!

Good luck tomorrow Lucinda! Hope you get lots of eggies!


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck Lucinda for today :hugs: xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Ladies we got 23 eggs and so I'm thinking that I might want to transfer with just the intralipids and endometrial biopsy and if it fails then do the 3 months if Lupron...it's just that it's financially more affordable to do treatment this yr than next. Only thing is that I quit my job n will be at another job hopefully soon and moving in to a transferring be perfect timing vs waiting the 3 months which will buy me time at a new job...what would u do?


----------



## Sandy83

Great news lucinda and I would go for it seems like it would be an ideal time for you to do it xx


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-that's great you got so many eggs. I say go with your gut and what works best for you and dh. If it makes more sense to do it now rather than wait, then do it. It all depends on what's best for you. Does your RE seem to think there would be a good chance with doing it now? Let us know here you decide and your fertility report!


----------



## StayHopeful

I agree, Lucinda, go with your gut. That's great that you got so many eggs! Keep us posted.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hey ladies so I got my report and 18 were mature and 17 fertilized! So now we wait to see how many blastocyst we get....RE reiterated that I don't have a problem with eggs or fertilization but with implantation. So she thinks that I should stick to the Lupron for 3 months....I guess I will listen! So she said she can give me my first Lupron shot as early as Tues....I would need another in Nov and then Dec....she will call me Mon with blastocyst numbers!


----------



## hmommy219

Wow, Lucinda, so many eggs! Awesome news :) 

I guess I'll stay with the prescription prenatals then. I start bcp tomorrow. Excited to get started but also feeling a twinge of sadness knowing that I'm back to square one again. Hoping my baseline ultrasound goes well. :)


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-sounds like a good plan to wait, especially if that's what the RE advises. I'd hate for you to go through this again if the implantation issue hasn't been resolved. I know 3 months sounds like a while but it will probably go by pretty fast with the holidays. And great number of fertilized eggs!!! 

Hmommy-sorry you're feeling a bit sad about being at square one. I can imagine that would be hard, but hopefully this will be the last time you're at square one. Do your docs think the hematoma is what caused your loss? Do they say it's likely to happen again? I'm definitely hoping not!!! Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Sandy83

Lucinda, sounds like you are making the right choice and listening to your FS :hugs:

Hmommy, Sorry your feeling down but all this heart ache will be worth it in the end :hugs: xx


----------



## aimze

Hey ladies...

Just wanted to jump in & say hello! I've been stalking away 

Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Aimze, how you doing? xx


----------



## hmommy219

Yey Aimze!! :happydance: How are you?? Any news on the adoption front?

Stacer, when I told my RE about the hematoma, he felt that it was probably the beginning of the end when that developed because bleeding can cause uterine contractions that can sometimes aggravate a pregnancy and change the outcome. However, he said there are women who get hematoma's twice the size of mine and deliver healthy pregnancies, so it could also have been a chromosomal thing or just a case of a weak egg and sperm combo. Since I didn't have the fetal analysis done, we'll never really know- a big misstep on my part. :nope:

Today went fine though. Baseline ultrasound and back on bcp. Hubby and I are both on strong supplements. (and I've also been on Royal Jelly and Co Q 10 now for a few weeks) and I'm feeling ready. I actually had more follicles at this baseline ultrasound than last time (well, like 2 extra ones LOL) :wacko: So, we'll see.

Stacer, how big is the bump? Lots of maternity pants? How many weeks are you now? :hugs:


----------



## stacergirl

Hi Aimee! How are you??

Hmommy-glad your baseline went well! 2 more follicles is a good start!! Especially since we're hoping for more eggies so you can freeze some! So are you on bcps for 2 weeks then injections begin? Or will you begin injections sooner? Good luck with all those supplements! :) we'll I've definitely got a bump, or looks like I've just gained weight in my belly and boobs are bigger. At work I was still hiding it but now I don't care if they know but not really announcing it or wearing tight shirts so they can tell. But I'm definitely almost completely in maternity pants. I bought 2 jeans and 2 pants so far, and only bc motherhood was having a sale online bought some sweaters because I don't want to spend $30 on every shirt I buy. I'm 18 weeks 2 days. Seems unreal still but starting to set in. Everytime I see friends/family they bring something for baby so that's exciting! Go In for the anatomy scan in 2 weeks! If I can figure out how to post a pic I'll post one of my belly!! I'm always on my phone when i post though! 

Hope everyone else is doing good!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

so i ended up in the ER yest and i guess i was too loopy to post correctly. i ended up having a cyst burst and there was fluid/blood in my uterus causing excruciating pain.
Hmommy glad to hear you are starting up again and that there are already 2 extra follies showing up.

So I was given pain meds through my IV and went home to attempt to eat take out and to sleep. I was told not to return to work until next week, which unfortunately is my last week and messes up termination with my clients &#9785; So I thought I was better until I attempted my Starbucks run this am(I was bored and thought I was okay. So when I mean attempted a run, I mean that my local starbucks parking lot was so full that I had to park on the sidewalk and the line was so long that the line went out the door&#8230;no patience for all that. I then drove 2.5 miles to another Starbucks and got my fix but at the price of pain coming back all over again&#8230;..so I get it now&#8230;stay put!

More importantly I have news on my embies&#8230;so RE made a mistake and all 23 embryos retrieved were mature&#8230;yey! So out of the 23, 21 fertilized normally. Today&#8230;Day 3 update: 4 are Grade 1, 14 are Grade 2, and 3 are Grade 3. They only freeze Grade 1 and 2&#8230;..i will have another update on Monday as to how many were frozen. The plan for now is to get my first Lupron shot on Tues and the Second a month from that&#8230;..so last Lupron Shot would be in Dec!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda!!! You need a serious break! Wow! Hope you're feeling better! Great news on the eggs though! Sounds like you'll have a lot to freeze which is great!! Try to take it easy and have dh get your Starbucks for you for a little while! :)


----------



## hmommy219

That's awesome! 18 weeks already...jeez, time flies! Are you feeling good? Tired? Love how cute maternity clothes are now. :) definitely post a pic! Good luck at the scan next week and post a pic of baby boy!! :) 

I'm doing two weeks of bcp but not sure about the stimming yet..get my calendar next week. It's scary to do this right before the holidays..the results will have such an impact on how much I love Christmas! Lol...

/I]


stacergirl said:


> Hi Aimee! How are you??
> 
> Hmommy-glad your baseline went well! 2 more follicles is a good start!! Especially since we're hoping for more eggies so you can freeze some! So are you on bcps for 2 weeks then injections begin? Or will you begin injections sooner? Good luck with all those supplements! :) we'll I've definitely got a bump, or looks like I've just gained weight in my belly and boobs are bigger. At work I was still hiding it but now I don't care if they know but not really announcing it or wearing tight shirts so they can tell. But I'm definitely almost completely in maternity pants. I bought 2 jeans and 2 pants so far, and only bc motherhood was having a sale online bought some sweaters because I don't want to spend $30 on every shirt I buy. I'm 18 weeks 2 days. Seems unreal still but starting to set in. Everytime I see friends/family they bring something for baby so that's exciting! Go In for the anatomy scan in 2 weeks! If I can figure out how to post a pic I'll post one of my belly!! I'm always on my phone when i post though!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!!


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, can you spare any eggs? Lol.... you are an egg making machine!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer not feeling any better and I learned my lesson through my starbucks run :/
Hmommy I don't know how I got all those eggs as my previous 3 cycles I made under 10 as my right ovary tends to be lazy....also I stim ever so slowly. I can thank RE's suggestions for this awesome result !!!! That being said I trust her opinions and that's why I'll wait the 3 months :)
Almost forgot...I have a accupuncture initial consult tom....they are located at the office where my transfer would take place. I figure ill try everything I can this time around ;)


----------



## StayHopeful

Lucinda, oh my goodness! That sounds miserable and I hope that you start feeling better soon! Great news about your embryos though, definitely keep us posted. It sounds like your FS has a good plan.

Hmommy, good luck with the bcp! I'm so sorry you're feeling like you're back at square 1 :hugs: Hopefully this cycle will go great, it's definitely a good sign that you had lots of follies at your baseline ultrasound!


----------



## stacergirl

Lol Hmommy!! I could use some of Lucinda's eggs as we'll!!! And totally understand about the holidays. I'm hoping Amd praying that you love them this year though!!! I feel fine, can't complain this has been pretty easy so far minus the loss of a twin. :( I just have lower back pain, and I sleep about 9 hours a night so not too tired during the day. I'm so afraid I'm going to be huge!! :/ my stomach looks pretty big already. I was doing squats tonight to keep my legs in shape! ;) You're right though, the maternity clothes are super cute. Destination maternity by millenia mall has some super cute stuff! We'll I hope these 2 weeks of Bcp go by fast so you can be an egg making machine too!! Make us proud!!!

Stay hopeful-how are you doing? Still getting sick? 

Lucinda-glad your RE has regained your trust. That is huge! She seems like she knows what she's doing, that's for sure!!! After your back to normal, do you and dh hVe any plans to occupy your time for the next 3 months? I've done acupuncture before, for anxiety...although I think the needles only made my anxiety worse! Lol however I did like it when I was finally able to relax. Let us know how you like it! I've heard it definitely helps! 

Silver-you doing ok?


----------



## Silversurfer

Lucinda poor you, rest up Hun. Well done on the eggs amazing no s !

I started buserlin on Monday and doing ok. Only symptoms achey lower back and sore boobs?? Didn't get that last time. Keeping positive!

Hmommy i only wanted to do another cycle if it didn't finish at christmas, cos didn't want be upset over that time. But figure the end of the year could be amazing for both of us x :happydance:


----------



## hmommy219

I hope so Silver!! Keeping fingers crossed always :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Ladies today the pain killers did something or was it the acupuncture???? Well today is day one that i feel less miserable but not well enough to drive. Cant say i really loved the acupuncture but maybe that was because i had a flyer for free consult for patients of my clinic and when i finished i was charged the full price...i tried to debate it but was told it was only for consult and i had treatment too? So i called later in the day and asked for itemized bill as its covered under DH insurance....i was asked if I'm coming back in 3 weeks and i said yes but only because i want the receipt lol.....aint no way I'm going back there. Plus the man said it would be every week until after transfer....that is 3 plus months.....lets do the math here: sessions after consult are 95 each!


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-achey back and sore boobs could be a sign that you're producing more follicles this time? I'm hoping so! When is your scan??? Good luck!!!!!

Lucinda-glad you are feeling better! And holy expensive for acupuncture! When I went I went to a school so it was a LOT more affordable, however I don't know if i'd trust them to work on me for something so specific... Maybe you could just do it 2 times a month or 1 time a month? I think you'll still get some benefits from it doin it less frequently? how many embryos did you end up freezing?

Hmommy-hope you're hang in there?!

Okay so I have to vent, hope you don't mind. My sister just told me she is pregnant today. Now I'm way more happy for her being pregnant, than I'm not,,,,but I can't help but be upset. They had only been trying for 5 months and of course being the good sister I am I gave her pointers, and they worked. Shes super early, like 5 weeks but still. I can't help but feel like the incompetent one when everyone around me gets pregnant so easlily-and I know all of you can relate. Its just NOT fair. I don't wish this on anyone, but yet its frustrating that it has to happen to us. Now I'm extremely greatful that IVF worked for me and that I am pregnant, so Its not that, its just the principal of it all!! UGH! and I Know I'd rather experience this with her because I wouldn't want to be having a baby while she's looking into fertility treatment, but it still hurts. Thanks for listening...I hope I didn't offend anyone.....just upsetting. I cried all morning feeling like a failure. 

Well hope you ladies are enjoying fall! I'm thinking about going to find a pumpkin patch today as the weather here is still hot so its hard to get in the fall mood! But I LOVE fall!


----------



## StayHopeful

Lucinda, I know my acupuncture was definitely expensive. I think I did $75 per session and I did do it weekly for the 3 months before the transfer. What really upset me though was that my acupuncturist came for the transfer and did a session right before and right after in the doctor's office, but then she told us it was $300 and we hadn't been expecting that at all! I don't know if it helped, but I'd like to think it did.

Stacer, don't feel bad about venting! That's frustrating and the way you're feeling is completely understandable.

I had a scare last night, when I went to the bathroom at about 10 I noticed that I had just started bright red spotting. I'd gone to the restroom about an hour beforehand and hadn't noticed anything and I didn't have any pain, but I still freaked out and called my OB's after-hours number. She said to go ahead and go in to the ER just to be on the safe side, so we did. They did bloodwork, which evidently came back normal, and also did an ultrasound. The baby looked good and is still measuring big and his/her heartbeat is right where it has been. The ultrasound tech said that my placenta is near my cervix, which could be causing the spotting, and it turns out I also have a UTI which might be causing it too. I didn't spot too much, not even enough to fill up a liner, and it had pretty much stopped by the time I got to the hospital. I maybe had a tiny bit of pinkish spotting while we were there and then a little bit of brownish spotting this morning. The ER doctor told me to take it easy today and follow up with my OB tomorrow, so I'll call her in the morning. I know the baby was fine on the ultrasound yesterday, but I'm still freaking out a bit.


----------



## Silversurfer

Stacer- hole ur feeling better Hun. You are not a failure just human and totally get why your upset. :hugs: I'm only a week into down regging so symptoms bit random really...

Stay hopeful- hope the bleedings stopped and ur taking it easy x


----------



## Silversurfer

Feeling rubbish today, sore boobs, occ abdo pain, dizzy/spacey.. Boo this better not last. Survived work so gonna treat myself to a lazy evening x hope u ladies have had a better day xxx


----------



## StayHopeful

Still some brownish spotting today but I talked to my OB this morning and she didn't seem worried, just said no bd and take it easy for a few days. I'll talk to her more at my regular appt on Thursday.


----------



## stacergirl

Stay hopeful-sorry you're still spotting, but as long as the baby still has a heart beat you should be good. I've heard of women spotting and being ok, so it's good your OB isn't concerned. Luckily you get to go in on Thursday, so I hope you get more reassurance. Take it easy until then!! 

Silver-sorry you're not feeling so good! I hope you feel better soon! When are you going in to see your doctor? 

Thanks for your kind words ladies, I'm sure I'll get over it soon, I guess it's the shock and the hormones getting the best of me! As I said previous I'm happy for her and know this will be great to go through together, it was just upsetting. 

Hmommy and Lucinda-hope you're doing good!!


----------



## Silversurfer

Down regging til the 30/10 when go in for scan to check I can start stimming. Feel bit better today but still hormonal. The 30th seems a long way off. Got acupuncture tomorrow and hoping this will help me feel better.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stayhopeful I'm happy that ur ob is not concerned with the spotting n that u get to see her Thurs.
Stacer I have recovered from OHSS !!!! Unfortunately I received my first Lupron Depot injection and I feel so off n easily annoyed :( so I go back exactly in a month for the 2nd injection.


----------



## hmommy219

Stayhopeful, three things: keep your feet warm, sleep on your left, and don't sit on hard or cool surfices. My new obgyn told me these and I wish I was told sooner. Also, spotting during pregnancy is really common and brown blood is old blood so deep breaths and relax. Listen to your body and rest up when you need to. :hugs:

As for me, day 8 of bcp and my new protocol looks like the old one but they've added testosterone and hgh to hopefully help with egg quantity and quality. I'm also on follistim now instead of gonal f so I guess it's full steam ahead! :thumbup:

Thinking of you girls!! :)


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-the 30th isn't too far away! Hold tight, it will go by fast! Glad you're feeling better! 

Lucinda-yay for recovering from ohss! That's great! 

Hmommy-sounds like you're on track to get started! I was on follistim as well, it wasn't bad but boy is it expensive!! :/ glad you got a new OB that you like! 

Stay hopeful-let us know how your appt goes but I'm sure all will be fine! 

Sending lots of positive vibes to all of you!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

My doctor didn't seem concerned at all during my appointment today, she said the spotting was most likely because of the low-lying placenta and just to not do anything too strenuous. But the baby had a strong heartbeat, so I'm breathing a little easier. Thanks so much for all of the support!!!

Sending out positive vibes to all the ladies in the various stages of their cycles.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stayhopeful yay for the baby having a strong heartbeat!!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Great news Stayhopeful!! :happydance:

Girls, I start stimming on Tuesday but wondering if I should continue taking my Royal Jelly, Co q 10, and extra iron/folic acid supplements. My RE had told me that there's no research to support the use of supplements during IVF so he doesn't recommend them. Not sure if that means "they can't hurt either..." :wacko:

Any thoughts? 
:flower:


----------



## Silversurfer

Hmommy yay for tues. I'm taking folic acid, royal jelly and fish oil. Think I'm going to continue this ivf cycle, cos stopped last time. It's difficult though cos it's sl guess work I asked and got the no evidence as well Hun x


----------



## hmommy219

Ok silver. Thanks! :) I guess we'll see. I don't want to do anything behind my ER's back, but the royal jelly is just categorized in my local health foods store as a 'super food' so I'm thinking it can't harm :)


----------



## Silversurfer

Know what u mean. I decided against dhea and had co enzyme 10 upto starting. But staying on the other things. Fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## stacergirl

Stay hopeful-glad baby is doing well! Hopefully you're more reassured! 

Hmommy-good luck with the stims. I would take the co q 10 til egg retrieval since it's for egg quality. I don't see any harm in continuing the folic acid though since the baby would need it. Not sure what the royal jelly is for though so not sure. Please keep us posted! We're all rooting for you!!!!

Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hmommy not sure about the other supplements but I did take extra folic acid throughout my IVF cycle and I've been taking it throughout my pregnancy too.


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-have you had your scan yet? How are those follies growing?? 

Silver-you have a scan coming up, right? 

How's everyone else?


----------



## hmommy219

Hey girls,

Day 5 of stims for me. I'm on follistim now (Stacer, think you mentioned being on that last time) Can I ask you a question? How did you figure out how much was left in the vile? I had to inject myself three bloody times this morning because I noticed there was always more left in the cartridge (didn't want to waste any before I switched to a new cartridge since its so expensive) :wacko: 

I was reading about accupuncture and I think I have "cold uterus" lol.. I'm serious! Always cold hands and feet, and they say it slows progesterone and prevents babies from thriving in-utero??!! So now I'm wearing socks everyday and drinking tea like a fiend!! :dohh:

How is everyone else doing? Think about you girls all the time!!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-glad you're doing okay! I honestly attempted trying to figure out how much was left in one of those and then gave up, so I hAve all 6 of the vials with the leftovers in my fridge! Lol figure if I have to do it again I'll just keep sticking myself bc it is so expensive! I did do a google search though and think I recall others saying they put 200iu extra in there...which is interesting to me, not sure why they do that but I'm sure we're paying for it! I was so worried at first I wasn't getting all the meds out until I did a google search.Sorry I'm not much help! Maybe you could call the manufacturer, or ask your pharmacist? That would be really interesting if you had a cold uterus, hope that the socks and tea and everything else works!!! Let us know how your first scan goes!! I'm rooting for you!! :)


----------



## Silversurfer

Hi ladies,
Got scan tomorrow to check down regging has worked and then hoping to start stimming on thurs... Fingers crossed. 

Stacer- how are u getting on Hun?hope ur feeling well

Hmommy- 5 days in that's great. Hope ur feeling ok x


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks Stacer- like you, I still have all my gonal-f pens in the other fridge from the first cycle because I can't bear to through them out knowing how much they cost!! :dohh: Well, I guess I'll just keep jabbing myself each morning...emptying every last drop! 

Silver, can't wait for you to start stimming. How many days do you think you'll be doing? 

Stacer, how much baby stuff have you accumulated?? :happydance:


----------



## Silversurfer

I stimmed for 14 or 15 days last time. Hoping its a bit easier this time x


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-good luck!!! Fingers crossed for you! And hopefully you can stim less than 14-15 days this time! I stimmed for 13 days and that was enough! Let us know how it goes! 

Hmommy-can totally understand! Sucks bc you get extra jabs, but the money is pretty much worth it! Good luck!! You're going to be on suppositories this time instead of pio though right? So that should help a little. I didn't mind the progesterone, I uses it in the morning yet still not much discharge. 

I must say I'm pretty impressed with myself as I haven't bought much. We did buy a crib last week after the 20 week appointment and put it together. But no mattress yet. Other than that just painted the room with a beach/surf mural. Im thinking about doing a registry this weekend just to kind of keep track of things, and update as we get closer, but there's so much to research. Our next purchase will be rocker, mattress and curtains. :)


----------



## Silversurfer

Scan went perfect- all shut down! I can normally do this bit well. Can start stimming tomorrow with 4 vials menopur daily x excited and keeping the positive vibes going xxx


----------



## stacergirl

Great news, good luck silver!!


----------



## hmommy219

Yey Silver!! :happydance: Excited for you :hugs:

Stacer, so exciting to set up the crib... can't wait to have a crib set up myself. You must love looking at it in the nursery :hugs::cloud9:

Girls, the follistim makes me very emotional.. omg,, I wasn't psycho at all on the gonal-f, but this stuff leaves me feeling like AF times 10! lol...

Start the HGH tonight.. god only knows what effect that stuff will add :wacko:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hello ladies sorry I've been MIA....i couldn't remember my log in info and I've just been a hot mess. Im starting to give in....dont know how much of this emotional and financial drain i can take. With this lupron shot thing....i won't get AF until on or around 2/15/13 and so FET would be end of Feb 2013.....i just don't know anymore. I wrote a lengthy email to RE and her assistant about quitting as I'm pissed about having to have purchased a medication that they last minute decided i didn't need....i ran out of work to get it(got in trouble for that), drove an hr for it, and paid money for it only to have to buy another medication.


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda, sorry you're having such a hard time. Maybe you just need a break. You've been through a lot over the last few months...take the time if you need it to just breathe. I hope you feel better soon. Keep us posted, I definitely want to see you achieve your dreams!! 

Hmommy-sorry the follistem is causing so many hormones...I didn't really notice too much when I was on it..but then again my dh was away during those 2 weeks so I was alone with no one to be moody at, and I am sure if i was emotional/moody i blamed it on going through IVF alone while dh was away...lol How is the HCG treating you? You got to be getting closer now...keeping everything crossed for you! And yes, I am in shock that we have a crib in the house, seems unreal!!

Silver-hope the stimming is going well so far!!


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, hang in there pal. I know it sucks right now... but you'll look back on this time and know that nothing worth while ever comes easy. Enjoy the holidays, deep breaths, and keep crossing days off the calendar... February will be here before you know it! :hugs:

AFM, going in tomorrow morning to see if my uterine lining has improved and maybe get an idea on when we may be doing retrieval. It's such a different scenario this time around because I'm back at school. I keep telling my kids I'm getting there late because I'm at 'teacher workshops' omg... 

Looking foward to the holidays... either because I'll finally have a bun in the oven, or because of the wine induced, partying distractions! :wacko:


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck, silver and hmommy! Hmommy, I can't imagine doing that during the school year. It was hard enough for me trying to get away when I did the IUIs. The kids were pretty clueless, though... They pretty much believe what you tell them when it comes to why you're out.

Lucinda, so sorry you're having to go through this! :hugs: Maybe having a "break" during the holidays will be a blessing in disguise. This way you can relax and enjoy time with friends and family, then refocus on ttc in the new year.

We had our gender ultrasound last Thursday, but we're doing a gender reveal party on Nov. 16 and waiting until then to find out. The nurse wrote the results in an envelope and I gave it to my best friend, who's planning the party.


----------



## Silversurfer

Lucinda sorry your having a rubbish time Hun hugs x

Hmommy hope your u s goes well tomorrow

Stacer glad ur getting on with the nursery so exciting

Stay- 18 weeks that seems to have gone so fast. Enjoy ur party

4 days of stimming down for me and I've had one electro acupuncture session, got one more acupuncture on wed and then scan on thurs x fingers crossed ladies xxx hope everyone has a great week


----------



## hmommy219

Stayhopeful, LOVE the gender reveal party!!! Do you have any woman's intuition about the gender? A secret preference? :)

Silver, already 4 days down for stimming..jeez, that went by fast! :)


----------



## Silversurfer

Woke up with awful head cold... Boo! Hoping it won't do anything bad to my ovaries efforts ( this process really does make u paranoid). 
Hmommy thinking of u today for your ultrasound x


----------



## stacergirl

You ladies are moving right along!!! That's exciting! 

Hmommy-hope your scan goes well! 

Silver-sorry you're sick, but it shouldn't interfere, I hope!!! 

Stay hopeful-you're brave waiting another 2 weeks to find out, we could only wait another 2 hours! Lol that will be so great though! Any idea what the gender is? I was right on with my guess for ours!


----------



## hmommy219

Scan went fine today. Follies doing their thing...about 10 right now and my lining is beefing up a bit too which is a huge relief! Another scan on Wednesday then my guess is I'll be triggering that night or Thursday!! Excited and scared!! :)


----------



## StayHopeful

GL, hmommy! Glad to hear that the scan went well today and sending lots of :dust: your way!

I really am not sure what we're having... I guess that if I had to take a guess, I would say girl. But it seems like what I think changes daily :wacko:


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-that's great! Glad you've got 10 follies this time! I'm really excited for you and praying everything goes well!!! Grow follies, grow!!! That would be great if you got 10 eggs! Keep us posted! 

Stay hopeful-that's funny that you're thinking changes everyday, mine did too but for some reason deep down I just knew it was a boy! 

Lucinda and silver-hope you're doing well!! 

We found out this morning that all genetic testing came back negative, which is a huge relief! I would've loved him just as much either way, but glad he's doing well! I gained 20 lbs this far at 22 weeks, which my doc says is fine but I'm just nervous bc I don't want to gain too much! I still work out though, so I guess I'll just keep at it and see what happens. My friends on bed rest right now with edema at 35 weeks, so I think that's why I'm scared! But she gained more than 20 lbs in the first tri, so definitely different scenario! 

Well good luck ladies!!


----------



## Silversurfer

Stacer that's great about genetic tests yay x


----------



## hmommy219

Congrats on the great test results Stacer! :happydance:

It's awesome that you're working out...staying strong is key for sure!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hooray for the test results, Stacer! I'm definitely packing on the pounds too... I think if the doctor doesn't seem concerned, I'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## hmommy219

Well ladies, it looks as though I'm all set for triggering tomorrow night, Saturday will be retrieval, and for some odd reason, the IVF nurse already told me that I'll be doing either a 2 or 3 day transfer... which kind of bothers me because they're not even considering trying to take any embies to blast??!! Are they just assuming my eggs suck so lets get them in fast? lol.... they're probably right. :( 

Ran out of follistim tonight in the middle of a shot, so had 25 units less than I'm supposed to (probably not a good thing), but other than that, hoping this time is the one. Nervous and scared.. trying to be positive but it's hard.


----------



## StayHopeful

GL, hmommy! Keep us posted!


----------



## Silversurfer

Good luck hmommy ur nearly there x


----------



## Silversurfer

Well scan this morning was disappointing one follicle at 15mm and second at 8mm... They are ringing later with plan. This happened last time and was slow start but only ended with 4. Hoped for better. This process is heart breaking. Slowly realising that whatever I do, eat, drink, supplements there are just barely any eggs there &#128546;


----------



## hmommy219

Silver, I feel the same way. Even though I'm so much healthier this time and using supplements and expensive prenatals, I'm not in any better shape...same amount of follicles, (last time most were empty). We just have to believe what everyone says:it only takes one's, pal! :) ((Hugs))


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-you're funny, but I'm sure they weren't saying your eggs suck!' Lol I think the reason they don't wait until 5 days if you have less than a certain amount of eggs is bc they're afraid that those eggs won't last the entire 5 days and the patient will be left with none to transfer. I had a 3 day transfer, so they're obviously successful as well! I'm glad they did 3 days bc none of mine survived to freeze...and maybe that's why they said that they're doing a 3 day since none of yours survived to freeze?! I'm sure it will work out! And the good news is you know you can get pregnant, we just got to get a sticky one now!!! Fingers crossed for you! And don't stress about the follostim, I'm sure it won't matter! 

Silver-so sorry Hun! Really feally really hoping some other follicles sprout! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks Stacer, :) can't believe I'm triggering again tonight! I remember how stressed out I was last time...mixing the powder and watching the clock :wacko: feeling calmer this time so at least that's something! 

Praying for success!! :thumbup:

Silver, you're next! Praying for good follies for you!!


----------



## StayHopeful

GL with trigger and ER, Hmommy! FX for you!

Silver, praying for good follies for you. :dust:


----------



## Lucinda7981

My apologies everyone but ever since the new site layout I have been having issues logging on :/ so nothing new to report on my end....Lupron shot #2 is on the 15th and the 3rd n final shot will be 12/15.....unfortunately AF would not be due on or around 2/15 and that's when I would prepare for FET. Hey Maybe I will get a BFP around my bday 3/7 ;)
Ill catch up on everyone later but wanted to say GL to Hmommy!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-best of luck to you tomorrow! Sending lots of good vibes your way!!!!!

Lucinda-wouldn't that be great if you got a natural bfp?!!!?


----------



## Lucinda7981

I'm no lowed/suppose to get pregnant while the Lupron is in my system :/ so no BFP here till after feb :/


----------



## Silversurfer

Good luck today hmommy x


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks for the support girls :hugs: waiting for hubby to find his car keys then we're off! :thumbup:


----------



## hmommy219

We got 9 eggs this time :happydance: so now begins the nerve wracking phone calls :wacko:


----------



## Silversurfer

Hmommy, 9 is so good. Hope ur feeling ok after egg retrieval Hun. Will they ring tomorrow?


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy- 9 is good, more that last time!! :) fingers crossed that a lot fertilize and you get some to freeze!!


----------



## hmommy219

Yeah, they'll call in the morning so we'll see what happens. Praying and hoping for a good report :)


----------



## Silversurfer

Fingers crossed for a gd report x


----------



## hmommy219

My fertilization report came in... 7 out of 9 were mature and six have fertilized (using icsi) :happydance: I'm really happy with this number and praying they keep going strong[-o&lt;

Of course, I'm on pins and needles until tomorrow's report.. luckily we're having our realtor come over to see our house today so I'm busy cleaning and arranging... hoping the time passes fast!! :wacko:

Silver, how is stimming coming along for you? Are you bruised at all? I bruised pretty bad this time for some reason. Won't be long now :hugs:


----------



## Silversurfer

Hey Hun, 
6 is great so happy for you. Was thinking of u this morning hoping the call went well. I remember being so nervous then so relieved last cycle.
I ve stimmed for 11 days now, tummy area bit bruised but seems to heal up fast. Go back first thing tomorrow to check progress am so hoping there has been some progress. Last time the reluctantly went to retrieval
With 3 follicles and found
A fourth on the day. If no progress on the 2 I think they meant cancel on us. It's so hard to be positive but am trying. Had weird achey
Lower abdo and occ sharp pains so hoping something is happening. 
When will they pop ur eggies back.,, and how many x


----------



## hmommy219

Silver, I am keeping everything crossed for you...the waiting and hoping is so freaking hard! What doses do they have you on. They told me I was on the max dose at 600iui a day of follistim, and I still only produced in the single digits, so I can relate. Wishing you lots of luck n your next scan...I hope they don't cancel on you....or could they at least retrieve the couple you made and freeze? 

I'm hoping I have transfer on Tuesday and I'm praying we can put three in again like last time....although I know that's asking for a lot :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Hmommy, great news about your fertilization report! Keep us posted. Sending lots of good vibes your way!

Silver, GL with your scan tomorrow! Sending lots of good vibes to you too!


----------



## Silversurfer

Hey ladies, hope u have had a better Monday than me:(
Went for ultrasound there were 4 follicles at 20,14,8,7. Definitely progress but they said big one too big and would be potentially
Over mature and the two small ones are too small. So they have cancelled ivf cycle and offered iui as only option. I trigger tonight.
Completely deflated x


----------



## hmommy219

Omg, silver, I'm sorry. But at least you're able to go ahead with iui. Good luck with trigger tonight and fingers crossed for iui success!!! :) ((Hugs))


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-so very sorry Hun! But definitely staying positive that the iui works!! I don't want to tell you what to do, but I have to mention that my friends 7th iui worked and that was the cycle they didn't listen to what the doc said about when to BD, and just did it when they felt like it. So I say if you want to BD, then BD! Good luck Hun!!!

Hmommy-great fertility report! Are you having your transfer tomorrow? Best of luck!!! And I think putting 3 back is a reasonable request!! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry, Silver! I hope that this IUI does the trick for you though!


----------



## Silversurfer

Hey gorgeous ladies, had iui today and so begins the wait... Also fitted in a bit if retail therapy which I thought I deserved after this week. Thank u for the support and suggestions Stacer&#128556;

Stacer and stay how are u getting on?

Hmommy hope the transfer went well x


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-glad the iui went well! And yes I think the retail therapy was much deserved!! Keep us posted! 

Stayjopeful-gender reveal party is this week right? I'm sure you're excited! Let us know the gender when you find out!

Hmommy-hope the transfer went well!

Lucinda-thinking about you! Hoping you're feeling more positive about the waiting game!


----------



## hmommy219

Yey Silver, here's to the tww!! My transfer went fine....3 embies are on board. :)


----------



## StayHopeful

FX for you, hmommy!

Silver, glad the IUI went well. Keeping everything crossed for you too!

I'm doing well, so excited about the gender reveal on Sat! Swelling in my ankles has been pretty bad so I'm going to ask my OB about it tomorrow.


----------



## hmommy219

Stayhopeful, so excited for you for your gender reveal!!! Love the idea!! Can't wait to hear if you're on team blue or pink! :) 

Sorry to hear about the swelling. That's pretty normal though right?


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-that's great news! Are you still waiting to find out if you can freeze any? 

Stay hopeful-seems a little early for the swelling, I haven't has any yet. Do you stand all day? If so you might need to get some compression socks and put your feet up as often as you can?


----------



## hmommy219

Just heard from the clinic this afternoon and none of our embies made it to blast...not a great sign of the quality we produced. Crap :( so...once again hoping for the best and trying not to be too negative. :wacko:


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-I know having some frozen would've been great, and trust me I really wish I had some too. However don't let that make you feel like the quality of your eggs aren't good. That would mean the quality of my eggs weren't good since I didn't get any that made it to blast either, but I ended up with a sticky bean. And you ended up getting pregnant last time too without any making it to blast as well. So, what I'm trying to say is, sometimes the embryos do better in their natural habitat (you) vs an incubator! So I don't think your egg quality is bad!! I'm hoping for a sticky one bc I know you can get pregnant! We just need it to stick!!!! Fingers crossed! What is you otd? And will you test on your own before hand? I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks Stacer, :hugs: this is tough. 

My test date is the 25th and I'm thinking of not testing before because I'm too scared this time!! I'll be at work when they call with the results so maybe the morning of I might test so I don't lose my mind at work :wacko:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy sorry to hear that you don't have any blasts but that doesn't mean this cycle failed so stay positive :)
AFM I had my 2nd Lupron shot, one more to go next month and then wait until AF so I start FET cycle .....I'm praying that this 4th transfer will be the one that works for me cause I'm going to loose my sanity if I have to use 
my 10 frozen embies and no BFP
Sorry I've been MIA but was told last min that Mon was my first day at new job n so I've been exhausted!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hmommy, sorry to hear about not having any frozen blasts but Stacer is right, the best place for your little embryos right now is their natural habitat. Plus, they usually put the best/strongest one(s) back in so it could very easily be that if they hadn't been put back in, the lab would have seen them get to blast stage. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way!

Stacer, I think that the swelling was actually mainly because I flew to the midwest last weekend and the flight was what did it. It was really bad the days I flew and for a day afterward, but now it seems to have gone down. I had an appointment with my OB on Thursday and she said it's not really anything she's worried about at this point, especially since I'd flown last weekend.

Today is our gender reveal!!! We're busy cleaning the house and my family will be here around lunchtime. I can't wait to find out!


----------



## StayHopeful

Lucinda, hang in there and enjoy the holidays without the ttc craziness!


----------



## hmommy219

Stayhopeful, so excited to hear about your gender reveal!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Stay hopeful! Can't wait yo hear what you're having! Glad the swelling went down! You definitely don't want that for the remainder of the pregnancy!! Hope you enjoyed your gender reveal! 

Hmommy-hope you're hanging in there and staying positive!!! Keep busy so you don't drive yourself nuts! 

Silver-when are you testing? Are you holding up okay? 

Lucinda-glad your almost on your last injection. I really hope your fet works! Are your doctors pretty confident that the injections will help? I really hope so!


----------



## StayHopeful

We're team blue! The gender reveal was so much fun, my friend hung a bag in the tree and when we pulled on the sting, blue balloons and streamers and confetti fell down. It was so cute!


----------



## Silversurfer

Stay glad u enjoyed the party what a lovely way to find out! 

At this point think I'm going to wait til blood test ( husband not keen on
Poas ) but who knows closer to the time! With it being an iui know idea how quickly implantation ( fingers crossed ) and a test would show anyhow. 

With everything this week taking some time off work to get my head together. Was starting to think I should go back but one of my colleagues rang on Friday asking about work stuff and got stupid stressed. So bit more time. 

Hope your all good this lovely weekend x


----------



## hmommy219

Stay, Baby Boy!!!! That's awesome! Didn't you mention your gut feeling was a boy...momma's intuition! :happydance: :cloud9:

Silver, I'm with you on not pios... just can't bear it. My plan right now is to wait until the 24th (night before beta) and test. Freaking out... :wacko:


----------



## stacergirl

Stay-that is great news! Congratulations! I'm glad you has fun!! Well deserved! 

Hmommy and silver-keeping everything crossed for you ladies and really hoping you ladies have something extra special to give thanks for this thanksgiving!!! 

I can't believe the holidays are here! I'm so excited! I love this time of year!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stayhopeful congrats on the baby boy!!!!!
Stacer yes my RE thinks these injections will give my uterus a brand new start ;) I will also be doing intralipid infusions!


----------



## hmommy219

Girls, it's not been confirmed by beta yet, but I tested this morning and got a very clear :bfp: :dance: I had my hubby watch the test because I couldn't bear to and he just grinned after two seconds and handed it to me. We are both cautiously thrilled (if that's possible) lol....


----------



## aimze

Arghhhhhhh hmommy I am sat in my Car with hubby silently internally screaming with joy for you!!!! Incredible!!!! Wooooooooooop x


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy!!!!!!!!!! That is great news! I'm so excited for you!!! Ok so on to the betas and then the US! I know you're cautious and you have every right to be, however you can definitely still celebrate a little-you deserve that!! Congrats!


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks girls!! :hugs: It's surreal being here again...just praying for a good outcome. Already amazed at getting a bfp twice. I just didn't want to get my hopes up too much because I thought it was a long shot. :shrug:


----------



## Silversurfer

Hmommy congrats that is amazing and lovely news :happydance:
Do u get your beta tomorrow x


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks Silver, yes, beta tomorrow...excited but very cautious..even more than last time. When are you testing? How are you feeling?


----------



## Silversurfer

Hey Hun, excited for u, will keep my fingers crossed for u tomorrow. Have beta on wed... Still holding out on testing just too scared. Apart from sl headache not much else x


----------



## hmommy219

I know what you mean about testing....it's like, as long as I didn't test, then I wasn't out. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-here's to a good beta for tomorrow!! And for it to double by Wednesday! 

Silver-still rooting for you!!! I'll keep everything crossed!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, hmommy! GL on your beta tomorrow!

And silver, GL on your beta Wednesday!


----------



## Silversurfer

Thanks gorgeous ladies... Only 3 more days to distract myself and it's getting harder x some baking I think today


----------



## hmommy219

Three more days, Silver, and I am praying for you!!!

Girls, my beta was today and my number at 16dpo (16 days post transfer) was 1001. !!! That seems so high, right? Last time, at 16dpo my beta was 96! LOL... The nurse came right out and said 'yeah, that's really high." I guess the more important beta is on Wednesday when we check to see if it's doubled. I'm still holding my breath like crazy- not taking anything for granted.


----------



## aimze

Omg hmommy that's so high!! Anaaaaaaazing! One sticky bean there!!! Well, one, two or three!!!!!!!! X


----------



## Silversurfer

That's fab Hun x keeping fingers crossed for u on wed


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks girls!! :)


----------



## stacergirl

Great beta Hmommy!!! Could mean that there's more than 1 in there? Although I did read there wasn't too much correlation with beta and number of babies, however you never know! That's still great news! So excited for you!!


----------



## hmommy219

I know Stacer, I'm trying not to get my hopes up for twins (which I would love), but it makes me laugh that this beta was literally TEN TIMES what it was the first time round! lol... :happydance: Praying it doubles tomorrow. I've been having all kinds of pinching, and pulling feelings today- ugh... hope that's a good sign. :wacko:


----------



## StayHopeful

Great news, hmommy! I definitely had those pinching and pulling feelings around implantation time. Can't wait to hear what tomorrow's beta is!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-it's funny that they say there's no correlation between beta and number of babies, but I don't believe it. Most women on here who have high betas end up having multiples! Twins would be awesome! So I'm still leaning towards more than one! ;) can't wait to hear about your beta tomorrow! And that's amazing that it's 10 times higher! I think the pinching and pulling is probably a good sign! :)


----------



## aimze

Hmommy what's second beta? X


----------



## hmommy219

:brat::
Still waiting by the bloody phone!!!! I have this bad feeling like it's not going to double. Also I was on Google (yes, I know..bad idea) and abnormally high betas can indicate molar pregnancy so of course now I'm convinced that this is what's going on!! :wacko: Driving myself crazy. :dohh: Will post when I hear something.


----------



## aimze

Hun molar pregnancies are nearly impossible in Ivf as it occurs at fertilisation an they saw yours corrected an divided so don't worry about that...

I think either super sticky bean or twins x


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks Aimze :hugs: when is the next step for you? :happydance:


----------



## aimze

We have weekly social worker visits an 2 more day sessions then in 10weeks a final decision is made an hopefully there's some children that need a mummy an daddy like us!! Already seen twins that made my heart melt but they went really quick x


----------



## hmommy219

Omg, that's amazing. So, do you get to look through a type of catalog or something? That's so exciting!! What do the home visits entail?


----------



## aimze

Home visits are just conversations in depth about our past, current relationship an future hopes for our children...

Yes it is unfortunately like a catalog! Heart strings constantly being tugged on!!! X


----------



## hmommy219

I can imagine....how do you choose? Poor babies. You and your hubby will make some little ones world so wonderful in the new year!! What a blessing. :flower:


----------



## aimze

I think our hearts will decide!!! When u kno I think you just kno!!

Any beta news? X


----------



## Silversurfer

Hey gorgeous ladies, 
It's a negative today on the beta x


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-I'm so very sorry Hun! My heart goes out to you!!! Gosh I was really hoping for a positive! Hugs!!!!! :( 

Hmommy-any news? I doubt it's a molar! 

Aimze-that's amazing news!


----------



## hmommy219

Silver, I'm so sorry. :hugs: it's thanksgiving tomorrow so have a big glass of wine and I've still got my fingers crossed for you that the holidays will bring you good luck. Is your Dr going to switch up your protocol? Do you have an idea of your next steps? :hugs:

Second beta was 2147 so I'm still holding my breath but feeling grateful. :thumbup:


----------



## aimze

Hhmommy that's perfect...what's next steps? X


----------



## Silversurfer

That's great news on the beta hmommy!!!! :happydance:

Just have to wait for review appt the centre where we go doesn't seem keen on changing the routine, and always say no evidence. Not sure they will offer another cycle, even though we are meant to have one more. They think I'm a poor responder and dropped in donor egg.. Any thoughts... 5 yr waiting list... At appointment to decide on 2nd cycle. May ring a few other centres in new year and see if they think differently, it he long protocol just doesn't seem to do much for me. 

Thank u ladies for all your support. It's been appreciated x


----------



## Silversurfer

Happy thanksgiving guys x


----------



## hmommy219

Silver, I was going to do donor eggs if this didn't work out...my Dr said it's over 80 percent success rate!! The five year wait us brutal though....can you check with other clinics on their wait list? I was also a poor responder and my Dr had me on the Flare protocol. How do you feel about your Dr? Would you consider switching? :hugs:



Girls, I know you're not all in the US, but today it's thanksgiving and I just wanted to say I'm so thankful for you all. :hugs: I don't know what this would have been like if I didn't have you to chat with :hugs:


----------



## Silversurfer

Hmommy I am in the uk but honestly I am so thankful for u gorgeous ladies helping me keep some sanity x much love to u all xx


----------



## aimze

Silver I'm so surprised its 5 yrs in the uk...I thought because off the egg share programmes it was better...

Have you thought of adoption? Xx


----------



## Silversurfer

Hi aimze, 
Yes I have thought of Donor eggs and adoption... But still need info on both. There is a private place about an hour away that claims the shortest donor waiting list. How are u finding the adoption process so far x


----------



## aimze

Honestly silver adoption is a walk in the park compared to Ivf...it's such a positive experience that each step you take you're closer to your family...

We went to an open evening in July, prep courses aug & sept decision that yes we can go to stage two in oct an now were doing 3 more prep days, weekly social worker visits till jan an feb is our decision month!!

It crazy to think that from our initial enquiry to actually meeting our children could be 9 months!! 

Definitely worth attending an open evening, even just for further information xx


----------



## StayHopeful

Silver, so sorry hun :hugs: I don't know much about donor eggs but I know that you will make the best decision for you.

Aimze, that's so amazing about adoption! My brother and I are both adopted because my parents dealt with infertility and I can't say enough positive things about adoption. Families are made in different ways, but that doesn't make them any less of a family.

Hmommy, great 2nd beta! Keep us posted!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-when is your ultrasound scheduled for?? 

Silver-I would definitely look to see if they're are other clinics in your area that you can go to. This clinic just doesn't sound very confident with your circumstances and that's huge. I want to see this happen for you, but adoption and donor eggs sound like great options as well. I had a girl at work egg pregnant fr
Donor eggs. 

Lucinda-hope youre doing well!! 

Stay hopeful-are you working on the nursery or out shopping now that you know it's a boy? 

Well I had a break down on thanksgiving. As I've told you before my sisters preg, she told me last week she heard the heart beat and I was excited for her, but then on Thursday I saw the announcement she made, and bc she started telling people it became even more real. My family was talking about it with her on thanksgiving, family that was excited to come to share this experience with me, and it upset me so much that I'd go outside and hang with the guys and just stay quiet. I couldn't help but feel like they should've been talking about being preg with me and not her and that she was stealing this special time from me. I don't know if I'm being silly but there was just so much going on it surrounding her pregnancy, that it was just too much for me, so dh and I left for his family's house-which was much better bc I was the only preg one! Lol! Don't get me wrong I'm happy for my sister, but I thjnk I would've been more happy if it happened after I delivered. Having not known whether I would even get pregnant, I don't want her taking this from me, especially if I don't have any eggs to get preg again. And bc you hear of people delivering early or having still borns, so I still feel like this baby isn't 100% guaranteed even though I feel confident about him. So it was frustrating. I'm going to have to get over it though bc I can't be like this forever. :(


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, I'm at work right now, so will write to you later.. I feel your pain though!! I nicknamed my sisters Fertile Mrytles a long time ago as they keep popping them out and posting a thousand pics a day on FB of their kids (much to the joy of my mother and everyone else). - Deep breaths pal. It's not intentional... most likely ;) And your baby will come first and be a healthy, beautiful boy!!!


----------



## aimze

Hmommy when's your scan? X


----------



## hmommy219

I don't know :dohh: Aimze, I have blood work to do this coming Friday and then they'll probably schedule me for the following week as I'll be 7 weeks then. I am freaking out hoping and praying for a heartbeat!! I had bad cramping last night which is terrifying to me because of my mc last time... cramping was the only symptom of the mc. :nope: I wish I could just relax and enjoy being pregnant like I see so many other women do, but experience brings worry! :wacko:


----------



## aimze

Babe you're bound to feel like that!! It's nerve wrecking!!! 

Relaxing is just impossible!! X


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer thanks for asking...I'm doing well!!! I'm supposed to take Lupron Depot injection #3 dec 15 but thanks to my nurses error I'm being billed $900 for nov's injection and will have to pay another $900 if I want to do Dec injection....well if she doesn't clear up this mess by the end of this week I will plan for transfer cycle as soon as AF arrives!


----------



## StayHopeful

Stacer, it's totally ok to feel like that! You had to go through so much to get here, and I don't think people who haven't dealt with infertility really understand that.

Hmommy, glad things are going well so far and I'm keeping everything crossed for you! I know how hard it is to relax, I don't think I've ever been able to just relax and enjoy being pregnant like so many people seem to be able to do. At first I was worried about another early mc, then every milestone I'd breathe a little sigh of relief but I'm still nervous about reaching the next one. Cramping at this stage doesn't necessarily mean something is wrong, though. It can be perfectly normal. I had quite a bit of cramping throughout my first trimester.

Lucinda, I hope you get the whole mess straightened out soon! GL with whatever you decide to do!

Stacer, I've sort of started shopping for the nursery... All I've done at this point is start looking at baby furniture online. I thought I'd have some time over the Thanksgiving break to do some shopping, but my grandfather passed away so I spent most of the break with family. I'm hoping to get lots more done over the Christmas break in a few weeks. I need to start figuring out what crib, stroller, etc. to get.


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-I can't believe they're messing up the finances for the shots! What a bummer! Hope they get that straightened out. I don't blame you wanting to just do the transfer if they don't. Keep us posted!! 

Stay-there's so many good deals right now, it's hard not to buy! We got out mattress last week for $60 cheaper than it was before (I've been watching it on amazon) and the price actually just went back up. We got the crib on sale too a month ago, and ended up buying the stroller today bc it was $60 cheaper as well! We probably won't be buying too much more since they're throwing me a shower, but it's nice to get some good deals bc everything is so expensive! And you better start doing some research, there's so much to choose from that I find it overwhelming! I just want someone to tell me what's the best! Lol!

Hmommy-how frustrating to have such fertile sisters. It's like a slap in the face. But whatever. I personally hate when people tell me "look what you have to look forward to" in a negative way about raising kids, bc if they had to go through what us ladies had to, they would know that we will embrace thigh struggles and not take them for granted! I can't believe you have to do more blood work before the ultrasound. I'm sure the suspense is killing you. But with betas that high, I think the only thing you should be concerned about is how many heartbeats you will be hearing!!! Keep us posted! And try to stay sane! I'm thinking once you get past the 13 week mark with everything looking good you'll start to relax a little more!! 

Silver-I hope you're doing well!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stayhopeful thanks!
Stacer that is exactly what I was thinking but then again that nurse assistant is not the brightest bulb! So if they have not cleared up the mix up by dec 13(in time for overnight shipping so I can take shot on sun 12/15) then I will have no choice but to transfer after 2 months of Lupron therapy instead of 3. I am getting excited either way because I have 2 months down of Lupron left and FET cycle will begin in 2 wks(if mix up is not cleared) or 4 wks....after all this waiting I'm soooo close! Hopefully this Lupron and intralipids will do the trick for me as this is FET #4! Now have to butter up DH to have consents signed for the 5th time ;)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy Goodluck on the upcoming US ;)


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, I'm really praying for you... I want to see you get that much deserved BFP girl!! :hugs:

Stacer and Hopeful, it's awesome that you guys are able to shop with all these great sales going on. Not long now before you're telling us all about your showers!! :happydance: 

Yep, Stacer, DH and I are so anxious for the US... just want to see what's going on in there. I think they'll schedule me for the week of the 15th because I'll be 7 weeks then...it seems like so much longer to wait than last time.. ugh. :shrug:

Keeping you all in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-you are very close! Enjoy this time before you go with the FET! I know it's hard when all you can think about is the transfer, but still at least try! :) 

Hmommy-I hope they schedule you the week of the 15th, if not sooner!! Eek I'm anxious for you so I can only imagine how you two feel! So exciting though!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks stacer and hmommy ;) so my RE is speaking to medical director from my insurance company in order to get this cleared up. So by Monday the latest I should know if I will be taking my last Lupron injection on the 15th or moving on to FET.


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-how did your bloodwork go? Was it another beta or something else? 

Lucinda-glad they're working to clear this up! Good news is something's going to happen one way or another!!


----------



## hmommy219

Hey there, just progesterone and estrogen monitoring... although I would have loved to get another beta to see how things are going. I'm so nervous!!


----------



## Silversurfer

Afternoon gorgeous ladies, 
Thought I d pop in to say hi. You all sound like things are moving on well.
Stacer your getting v organised.
Hmommy the u/s will be here before you know it Hun. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you.
Lucinda hope they get everything sorted.
As for me just trying to enjoy the holiday season, enjoying a few glasses of vino and looking forward to a new year! Can't wait to kick this one out of the back door. Trying to think of a proactive plan for next year. Try and increase my fitness, lose a few pounds and try not to focus on how rubbish trying to conceive is! The last one s the hardest 
Love and hugs x:happydance:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hey silver ;)
So my RE pulled through and got my Lupron covered 100% and it arrived today!!! So next weekend I will be administering my last Lupron injection!!!! So if AF arrives on time it should be here sometime after Jan 15....I'm assuming it won't be on time, this medication makes you stop AF while on it. so that means 3 months of no AF , and then waiting for AF to arrive after it being gone for 3 months.
So here's to 2014 being my yr!!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-I can imagine how nervous you are, but your betas have been really good, so I'm sure you have nothing to worry about!! Let us know as soon as your US is scheduled!! 

Lucinda-glad things got sorted out! So I guess 3 more months and then it's go time! I hope these months fly by for you!! 2014 has got to be your year! 

Silver-glad to hear your keeping your spirits up and staying positive!! I'm sure it's hard but it's the best thing at this point. Definitely focus on yourself and give yourself what you need-you've been through a lot. I'm still hopeful you can get some good embryos on your own. So hang in there!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Lucinda, glad everything worked out! Now you can relax and enjoy your holidays because FX that next year you'll have a little one to share them with!

Hmommy, I agree with Stacer. Your betas have been great. I know it's hard not to stress and overthink, but I feel really positive about this one. One day at a time :hugs:

Silver, hang in there! Glad to hear you're being positive :hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer no I don't have 3 more months...I have one more month.....AF should be here after jan 15. I have done 2 months of Lupron already and will do my last injecting next weekend.


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks girls :hugs: 

Lucinda, just one month for you!! Awesome! :happydance:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy yes 1 more month!!!! Then maybe I can finally join you ladies in the BFP club!!!! Will be doing the endometrial biopsy again and adding intralipid infusion. Getting excited!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-1 month is even better!! I thought it made af stop for 3 months. I must have read something wrong! Well 1 month will fly by!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yes stacer 1 month is better....it will have made AF stop for a total of 3 months but it has already stopped for 2 months ....so 1 more month to go!
I can wait to begin FET cycle as it goes by quicker than fresh cycle :) I just really hope this is it but I'm grateful to have 10 embies waiting for me....also the Lupron has bought me done time so that I can have time off from work to do the endometrial biopsy, infusions, transfer, etc!


----------



## hmommy219

Hi ladies, hope you're all doing well. :hugs: Stacer, I saw some really cute maternity dresses for the holidays at Kohls today...do you have any parties to go to to show off that baby bump??

Silver, how are you doing? You may get your Christmas miracle....I really hope so.

My scan is scheduled for Friday..
Nervous...


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy yey for scan on Fri ;)


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-yay for Friday!!!! That's exciting! Try to stay positive, no sense in getting all worked up if everything's going to turn out great! I just can't wait to find out how many?! Eek! 
I've been to kohls twice in the last couple of weeks and didn't see any maternity dresses. Which one did you go to and where we're they? I didn't really see any maternity clothes at all. I might need one for sat night-my sisters dh might not be able to make her Christmas party so I'm backup. 

Lucinda-that's great! Excited for you! And it's definitely great you have 10 embryos!

I have a scan and appt today. Haven't seen baby in 7 weeks so I'm excited to see him! They're only doing the scan to follow up on one of his ventricle measurements but neither the doctor or the US tech are concerned so I'm not either. They said if something was wrong they would've seen cleft lip and other identifying features-which thankfully they didn't!! However if it has gotten much bigger since last scan, I might be! :/ we will see.


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, how did your appointment go? Everything OK? :hugs: It must have felt great to see your little guy after not seeing him for so long!

The Kohls I went to was in Altamonte Springs. The dresses were on the rack with the JLo and I think Vera Wang stuff... I also saw some cute stuff in Target.. they have a surprisingly decent maternity collection.


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-the ultrasound was great! Baby is measuring almost 3 weeks ahead though so he's going to be a big baby!! Ventricle was meassiring on track now so he is cleared from further examination! They did a 3d scan which was amazing!!! I had tears coming down seeing his face take form on the screen! Such a cutie already!! Everyone thinks he looks just like dh! I'm happy either way! I did fail my 1 hour glucose test though so now I have to take a 3 hour glucose test to see how that one is. No fun there! But if gestational diabetes is the worst that happens then I'm okay with that! Thanks for asking!! 

The kohls I went to are Waterford and narcoosse. Good to know altamonte has some in case I need one last minute. Thanks! Target does have some nice stuff. I've gotten some really good deals on maternity clothes bc motherhood sends me coupons and has 30% off their redlines sometimes!! I hate to spend $30-40 on a shirt I'll wear a few months, that's just me though. I'd rather spend $10-20 so I can get more stuff!! And then spend more on baby too!


----------



## hmommy219

Yey!!! :happydance: So happy to hear all went so well... and what an amazing thing to see your little man's face and already be able to tell he looks like his daddy!! :dance:

As for the clothes... I am with you. I would love to have the money to spend freely at Pea in the Pod or some other swanky maternity store, but Target will do just fine for me thank you! lol...

Can I ask you a twin question... since I know you had the experience?
Did you ever suspect you were having twins due to pinching/pulling on both sides or anything? 

Time is going by so bloody slowly for me!!! :wacko:


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-thank you!!! :) I think with all the money us ladies have spent out of pocket on treatment, it makes sense to want to keep the cost of maternity clothes down! Lol!! They say it's a hidden expense and it sure is! You have to buy bras, undies, sleep clothes, work out clothes work clothes! Lol but worth it!! 
Honestly I had no clue I was pregnant with twins, so I'm not much help. But I am hoping that's a good sign!! And it could very well be! I honestly think there is 2 in there, well and I'm hoping that for you that way you don't have to go through this again! But either way pinching and pulling is good! Only 2 more days!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer I'm happy to hear that your apt went well and I'm with u on the the possibility of gestational diabetes being the only prob ill take it ;)
Hmommy how exciting.....just 2 more days eeeek!


----------



## StayHopeful

Lucinda, hooray for just one more month!

Stacer, so glad the ultrasound went well! Good luck with the 3 hour test. I'm taking my 1 hour test in a few weeks, I'll be glad to get that out of the way.

When I was at the Kohl's down here, I asked about maternity clothes and they said that they've stopped carrying them. So I've been going to Target and Motherhood Maternity.


----------



## Silversurfer

Good luck for u/s hmommy thinking of u today Hun x


----------



## hmommy219

Girls, I just got back from my ultrasound and it showed twins!! Baby A is measuring one day ahead, and Baby B is one day behind, but they both have great heart beats :happydance: 

I know that just because one ultrasound shows twins, it doesn't mean that's what I'll end up with... but for now, I'm just really thrilled and thankful for what looks to be a very merry Christmas after all.
:xmas12: 

:cloud9:


----------



## aimze

Oh my goodness hmommy I knew you'd have twins!!!!! 

So happy for u x


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-I knew it!!!!!! That's awesome congrats! I was anxious for your update and have been thinking About you. And you never know, you could carry both the entire time which would be great!!! 

Stay-that's a bummer that kohls stopped selling maternity, but at least there are other options. The 1 hour isn't bad at all, just bring something to do.


----------



## Silversurfer

Hmommy that us fantastic! Gives me hope this holiday period and twins- so pleased for u and ur DH. Celebrate and enjoy x


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy congrats on the twins...a very merry Xmas indeed!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks so much girls...we can't believe it...to think how heart broken we were just a couple of months ago and now this..Omg I am so happy!! :happydance:

Silver, and Lucinda, I am routing for you and asking Santa to take special care of all my bnb friends!! :hugs:


----------



## aimze

Hmommy it's just amazing news!!

So chuffed! When's next scan x


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks Aimze, just praying they both continue to stick :flower:

Not sure when next scan will be. I have to call my regular obgyn on Monday.. this time I'm going with a high risk perinatal Dr. How are things moving along for you? Are you hoping to adopt a particular gender? One of each? :happydance:


----------



## aimze

Yes one of each would b amazing but we think we're going for one now due to space!!!! Not long now for us to meet them hopefully!! X


----------



## hmommy219

aimze said:


> Yes one of each would b amazing but we think we're going for one now due to space!!!! Not long now for us to meet them hopefully!! X

An exciting new year ahead!! :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, hmommy! Twins!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks hmommy ;)


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! I'm not sure if I mentioned it but I did not pass my 1 hour glucose test, so I'm sitting here taking my 3 hour and it's not fun!! Apparently you're supposed to fast for the 1 hour but my doc told me j didn't have to, I only had a slice of cheese prior to the test but my blood sugar was still high. So, when you take the 1 hour, make sure you fast! Otherwise you might be stuck with a 3 hour like me. They take your blood when you get here from fasting, then you drink a sugary drink and can't eat of drink anything til the test is over. They take your blood every hour 3 more times then you get to go home. Luckily I brought my work lap top so I'm getting stuff done but this drink is upsetting my stomach! I still have 2. 5 hours to go! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Good luck Stacer!!! :) let us know how you do. :thumbup:


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck, stacer! I have my one hour test on jan 2, not looking forward to it.


----------



## aimze

Happy xmas too all  an a massive big good luck for an amazing 2014 x


----------



## hmommy219

You too Aimze, and I know 2014 will be wonderful for you!! :xmas12:

Girls, I had my first obgyn apt today with the high risk specialist. He told me there's a 50% chance I'll lose a twin within the next few weeks... jeez, don't like those odds. He also said I should prepare for premies if I carry both twins into the third trimester, so I have a lot to digest right now. Next ultrasound is scheduled for Jan 8th, so no doubt this will be a very loooong two weeks. ugh...

Anyway, I was thinking this morning that all of the original ladies who started this thread with me back in June must be on or approaching their final trimester now. It's amazing how time flies!! 

Wishing you all a very merry Christmas and a blessed new year. xxx
:hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Except for me who had not seen a BFP yet :/


hmommy219 said:


> You too Aimze, and I know 2014 will be wonderful for you!! :xmas12:
> 
> Girls, I had my first obgyn apt today with the high risk specialist. He told me there's a 50% chance I'll lose a twin within the next few weeks... jeez, don't like those odds. He also said I should prepare for premies if I carry both twins into the third trimester, so I have a lot to digest right now. Next ultrasound is scheduled for Jan 8th, so no doubt this will be a very loooong two weeks. ugh...
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking this morning that all of the original ladies who started this thread with me back in June must be on or approaching their final trimester now. It's amazing how time flies!!
> 
> Wishing you all a very merry Christmas and a blessed new year. xxx
> :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, this will be your year hon!!! I always have you in my prayers! :hugs:

Merry Christmas girls! :xmas6::xmas9: 

Just a couple of months now for some of you until you get to open the greatest gift ever!!!! :happydance:


----------



## stacergirl

Merry Christmas all!! 

Lucinda-this has got to be your year Hun!!! 

Hmommy-ugh, doesn't sound like a good first experience! :( however, remember they have to prepare you for the worst! Did they say why you may lose a twin? Or have premiers? I know it's going to be the longest 2 weeks but stay positive and stay off google!! We're here for you!! I'm hoping neither of those scenarios play out!! 

Stay hopeful-please fast before your test! Would hate to see you have to take the 3 hour for no reason! Plus the lab techs told me I should've fasted. They say you're drinking enough sugar that you don't need it on top of what you ate! 

I'll find out dec 30th my results. I survived the 3 your test, it wasn't too bad, luckily I was able to work so the time went by fast! 

Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Update ladies in a week I start BCP in order to being AF on time n start FET....so I should be on the for like 10 days or so. Excited nervous and all sorts of feelings! Come on 2014 n bring me my BFP!


----------



## hmommy219

Ok Lucinda, this is it pal....this is your time!!! :hugs:

Stacer, I wasn't really given a reason about a twin loss...just told it was common and to be cautious. :shrug:

Well, my best friend just told me she's pregnant tonight which is awesome news but now I'm extra nervous about miscarrying again now that she said we can enjoy our pregnancies together. :wacko: she doesn't know how we ivfers think. Lol.... it's not so much enjoyment as it is 'let's just get through the next appointment!' :dohh:


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda, that's great news!!! Best of luck to you!!!! Everything crossed! 

Hmommy-ok so there's so real reason? Well that's good to hear. I do suppose it is common, however so many women carry both, so you never know! Stay positive!!! And I know what you mean about your friend telling you she's pregnant. I thjnk that's how i felt when my sister told me, bc I felt like until my boy is born that he wasn't guaranteed. And I thjnk it's harder for someone who's already had a loss as well! I think you're definitely going to take home a baby though, and hopefully 2!!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks ladies...I'm anxious awaiting my calendar as all I know is that ill do the endometrial biopsy, intralipid infusion, estrogen, PIO....2 new injections???? I was told that I have 2 new injections so waiting for clarification as this is a FET.


----------



## hmommy219

How many will you be transferring Lucinda? :)


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-with all that, it's definitely sure to work!!!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

I would be transferring 2!


----------



## hmommy219

Awesome! And try some bed rest this time girl! Lol.... you owe it to yourself to put your feet up and pamper yourself for a day or two.:hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks hmommy I will figure out a way to do that as I have no time from work as I began in Nov....good thing is that they are always open as they are a hospital so I can make it up!


----------



## StayHopeful

FX for you, Lucinda!


----------



## hmommy219

Hey girls! Happy New Year! :D hope you're all doing well. I go for my 10 week ultrasound on Wednesday....nervous but excited too. I really don't have any symptoms right now..which scares me. Hoping both twins are still kicking but of course the negative side of me is preparing for the worst. :wacko: 

How is everyone else? :flower:


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-wow 10 weeks already?! Don't worry about symptoms. Know so many women with twins without any, I never had any really with both or one either! I still don't feel pregnant until I feel him kick or I look in the mirror! Hoping everything goes great on Wednesday!!! Only a few more days!

Lucinda-did you get your schedule yet?? 

Hope everyone wake is well!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer I will be meeting with RE on tues morning so ill update u guess then!


----------



## stacergirl

Good luck Lucinda!! Hope your appointment goes well and you leave feeling confident!


----------



## StayHopeful

Happy New Year!

Hmommy, there were quite a few days in there where I had no symptoms and I would stress about it so much. But my doctor told me not to worry about it, symptoms come and go. Even now though when I can feel him moving every day, there's something very reassuring about hearing his heartbeat at doctor's visits. I think it's a constant worry for us IVFers, especially if we've had complications or a loss before. I know how hard it is not to worry or think about it constantly. Just take it one day at a time and hang in there, you'll get to see your little beans again soon! Sending massive positive thoughts your way.

Lucinda, good luck at your doctor's appointment! Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks so much girls. :hugs: I know I've probably become totally neurotic! :wacko: I just want this so much (like we all do). I appreciate your soothing comments..it's the reassurance I need to get me to my next ultrasound! :dohh:

Stacer, can't believe you're 30 weeks! And Stayhopeful, 27 weeks!!! It's so wonderful how time flies! Won't be long now...:hugs:


----------



## bbblues

Hey ladies. It's been awhile. Just wanted to stop by and say happy new year. I see some of you are moving along nicely and some of you have some really exciting news!!! I'm 33 weeks and will have my csection February 20.


----------



## Silversurfer

Happy new year gorgeous ladies x


----------



## hmommy219

Wow! Bbblues, 33 weeks! Awesome :happydance::happydance:

Silver, Happy New Year to you! :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Failed my 1-hour glucose test :wacko: My glucose was 170 and they want to see it under 140, so I have to go back in next week for the 3-hour test. I did fast before, so I'm worried.


----------



## hmommy219

So sorry to hear about your test, Stay. :hugs:

Ladies, I once again, feel impending doom about this pregnancy. This morning I wiped and had lots of pink cervical mucus. I've also had horrendous back ache. I know these are major signs of miscarriage and all I can do is wait. :nope:


----------



## aimze

Oh homommy I really feel for you..I really hope that these are just normal things and both babies are there kicking away! 

What time is your scan? Is it tomorrow? X


----------



## hmommy219

It's at 3pm...I left work crying and am now in bed. Thought this time would be different :(


----------



## aimze

Oh Hun I'm sure it is...my hopes are so high for u xxxxxxx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Silver happy new yr!!!!
Stayhopeful hope u pass the 3hr test ;)
Hmommy I hope it's not what u think n that ur lil ones are safe....when is your next apt again?
AFM I started BC....this FET is the most complicated n long cycle I've ever seen....transfer would not be until sometime after feb 6(that's as far as the calendar goes). I'm on Lupron for the whole FET cycle which is new to me.


----------



## stacergirl

Happy new year silver! 

Hi bblues! Hope you're doing well!! 

Hmommy-so sorry you're not doing so well!! You have every right to feel the way you do, but honestly the chances of losing both is slim....I know you want both and I want both off you, but I'm hoping that "if" anything is happening, that one of those babies stays snug!!! Think positive thoughts, envision the outcome you want bc worrying is like praying for what you don't want! I think as long as you aren't cramping you should be okay. And my back hurt early on too. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you!!! Let us know his everything goes!!! But try not to think the absolute worst! There's a lot of room for something good to come out of this!

Lucinda-wow! Can't believe this will be such along cycle. But if that's what it takes then I know it will be worth it! Yay for getting started though...seems like just the other day you were told it would be 3 months!! Hoping everything goes perfectly this cycle!!! 

Stay-sorry to hear about your failed glucose. What did you eat for dinner the night before? What time did you fast from? I failed mine too, but then passed my 3 hour, I hear it happens to a lot of women. I only had a slice of cheese the morning before my 1 hour too, so kinda fasted. If I were you, i would just look out cutting simple carbs and sugars if you can. That is what they told me to do. And if you can, exercise (walk) a few times a week for 30 min. You will probably end up fine for your 3 hour! Keep us posted when that is though! It's not fun but after ivf it's not horrible either!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hmommy, I'm keeping everthing crossed and sending massive positive thoughts your way. I can't even imagine how you must be feeling right now, I hope that your doctor is able to give you some good news soon. Hang in there!

Lucinda, I had no idea that an FET would be such a long process! Your doctor seems to know what they are doing though and I'm really hopeful for you that this will be your answer.

Stacer, I did fast the morning of my test and tried to be healthy the evening before, I had salmon and broccoli. But for lunch I had ham, a potato casserole loaded with cheese and butter, and corn. So maybe that had something to do with it. I'm definitely going to watch what I eat for a day or two this next time around.


----------



## aimze

good luck Hmommy....please post soon....Thinking of you xx


----------



## hmommy219

Omg girls, just got back and am thrilled to report that both babies were fine!!!! :happydance: they measured 2 days ahead too! I have to keep an eye on the bleeding though and take it easy but for tonight I will at least sleep!!! Thank you so much for your encouragement :hugs:


----------



## stacergirl

Thinking of you hmommy-it's 5 our time so hoping everything went well! 

Stay-I know how frustrating it can be, doesn't help that we had to take the test around the holidays either with all the sweets and good around!! Hoping the 3 hour comes back well, but like I said most women say they pass the 3 hr even if they fail the 1 hr.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yey Hmommy!!!!!! I am beyond thrilled that those babies r doing so well!!!!! Please please take it easy!
Stayhopeful and stacer I did a FET before and it took me 21 days. I guess I can't complain bc it's better than waiting another 3 months lol! At least I'm taking meds to prepare my body for FET. I am doing intramuscular estrogen, Lupron, prenatals, folgard up until FET. I will also do predisone and intralipids a week before FET. Then I will be doing estrogen/progesterone suppositories and PIO. Talk about medicated cycle! Oh and RE is having me do another fluid ultrasound this Fri.


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-we must have been writing at the same time! Whew!!! So glad both babies are doing well! Yay!!! That's so sxciting! I bet you and dh are beyond thrilled!!!! Now take it easy Chica, and no more stressing. Got to keep those babies' home as peaceful as possible!!! 

Lucinda-they sure are pulling out all the stops with you! That's great though because they're doing everything they can to get you that well deserved bfp!!! And you're a pro at this by now that you'll do great! I'm sure it doesn't even phase you!! I Hoping this is your last long cycle!!!


----------



## bbblues

Hmommy that's amazing news. So happy. Please rest up. 

I had my 34 week check up. I have to take it easy myself. Dr is keeping an eye on pre term labor. I really hope this little guy stays put until my section


----------



## aimze

Hmommy amazing news! So glad to read that!!! X


----------



## Silversurfer

Hmommy that is fantastic news x


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks Stacer....I don't mind needles and such and if this brings me my BFP finally then it will be all worth it!!!!
How many weeks are u now?


----------



## StayHopeful

Great news, hmommy!!! I was so excited to read your post!

Lucinda, excited that things are moving along for you and it definitely sounds like your doctor is pulling out all the stops. FX for you!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-I think us ivfers are some tough cookies! My dr asked if the 3 hour glucose test was horrible and I didn't think it was, sure I was poked for blood 4 times in 3 hours but that's nothing compared to how many needles we've encountered for a round of ivf! :). I'm 31 weeks. Pretty crazy! Dh and I just watched a couple labor you tube videos! I'm not sure why anyone would put their video on you tube, but hey some of those women did it naturally In their homes, so if they can do it I can do it!! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stayhopeful, I can say I was blessed with a good RE ;)
Stacer 31 wks already?....wow ur almost there!!!!! And yes I can't imagine y anyone would post their video on YouTube!!!
Oh and call me crazy but I got a reminder from Obgyn stating that it is time for my annual pap but I have ignored it as I don't want any extra non ivf poking around.....I needed my body well rested for transfer....so I guess I will be passing on the pap!


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> Lucinda-I think us ivfers are some tough cookies! My dr asked if the 3 hour glucose test was horrible and I didn't think it was, sure I was poked for blood 4 times in 3 hours but that's nothing compared to how many needles we've encountered for a round of ivf! :). I'm 31 weeks. Pretty crazy! Dh and I just watched a couple labor you tube videos! I'm not sure why anyone would put their video on you tube, but hey some of those women did it naturally In their homes, so if they can do it I can do it!! :)

Lol.... So I take it we won't be receiving your link to watch the birth of your son any time soon?? :)


----------



## stacergirl

Lol Hmommy!!!!! I don't think so!!!! My husband was in shock that we could even watch those videos on you tube. Some of them you needed an account for, but others you didn't. This one video was hilarious though bc she was on her knees laying on an exercise ball and she kept asking a woman for warm water and her husband kept putting the water in her, then in the middle of her pushes she's like "I'm having a baby", then when it got to the baby's shoulders she's like "oh god, it's the shoulders", then the baby's born and the cord hasn't been cut but she's holding the baby and her comments are just funny!!! She's like surprised the baby's here then she tries popping her boob in the baby's month saying " you want this", yet the cords still attached and she's like I keep forgetting "the cords attached"!! Funny stuff! Yet I give her lots of credit for having an unmedicated birth at home!!! Good for her! I'd like to try to go without an epidural but I'm just not so sure! I guess we will see! My mom didn't have an epidural with me or my sister and I was almost 10 lbs! She says she was afraid the meds would hurt us! :) 

I don't think we will be recording the birth, from either angle if you know what I mean!! If we did it definitely wouldn't be from the lower angle, nor would it be on YouTube. You cB flat out see these peoples faces and everything! If it wasn't for the bump telling me I need to watch labor videos I would've passed up on seeing those!!


----------



## hmommy219

Haha! That is hysterical! Well you are braver than I am, because I'll happily take any drugs they send my way!! I'm a total wimp! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy ur comment was hilarious!!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-how's it going? Any new updates?

Hmommy-are you doing okay? I hope you're Starting to feel a little more relaxed knowing your babies are okay? When is your next appointment? 

Stay-did you get your 3 hour test results back? Hopefully you passed it!! 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer thanks for checking in....im feeling like this is the slowest cycle ever.....geez!!!! Today is last day of BC(took it for 10 days) and i will continue my leuprolide acetate, folgard, and prenatals. AF should be here tues/wed and i have ultrasound and bw on tues. On Thurs i start predisone and intramusular estrogen, followed by endometrial scraping on the 27th and intralipid infusion on the 31st. Transfer is looking like Feb 7-10th....my clinic does a torturous 1 month FET cycle which if i was just doing FET cycle with estrogen and Progesterone it would have been 3 weeks until transfer.


----------



## StayHopeful

Lucinda, hopefully the extra time means that your body will have plenty of time to get ready and make the best home possible for your little bean! Hang in there!

I did get my 3-hour results back and I failed, so I officially have GD. I meet with the nurse on Monday to discuss what changes I need to make in diet and exercise.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stayhopeful sorry you failed but the good nes is you will get extra sonograms which equals seeing your lo more than a regular pregnant would ;)


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-yay for last day of bcps! At least you're making progress! And a feb 7-10th transfer isn't too far away! Less than a month now! Hoping that your endometrial scraping and infusion go well! And just take care of yourself during this time. Try to stay as stressfree as possible (if that's possible!)! :) 

Stay-sorry you failed the 3 hour. It's no fun but I guess the good news is you'll gain less weight so there won't be as much for you to take off after baby's born! I'm kinda struggling with this as well. Had my 32 week check up yesterday and they pricked my finger and my sugar was 147 an hour after eating when it should've been 140. So now they want me testing at home 4 times a day for 4 days and submitting my results bc if everything's fine then I'm good but if it's not then I'll go to a dietician. My dh couldn't believe those 7 pts were that big of a deal! So I'm on a 2500 calorie per day diabetic diet right now. So I can totally relate. It's very stressful, especially bc I feel hungry a lot! I actually lost 2 pounds since my last visit 2 weeks ago bc of following this diet! So it's a pain, but it will be worth it to have that baby in out arms!! And luckily we've gotten used to needles due to ivf so the pricking isn't too bad!! Good luck though! Only a few more weeks!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer thanks for the advice....I will def try to take it easy....will even take off day from work(if its on a weekday) and be a couch potatoe ;)


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, I'm thinking this Valentines day is going to be a GOOD one for you!!! :hugs:

Stayhopeful, I'm sorry to hear about the GB diagnosis, but I agree with the girls, at least this means more monitoring and a diet that might result in losing the weight faster afterward which is pretty great! :flower:

Stacer, back to those needles, huh? lol... geez... :wacko: well, at least it's not bloody folistim, right?! :dohh:

AFM, I'm trying to stay positive but am continuing to see spotting every day. I dread each time I have to go to the bathroom because I think, "this might be it" and it's a little too close to deja vu for me :cry:

However, I'm at 12 weeks today and have an ultrasound on Wednesday to check on the 'gummy bears' -- our nickname for these two, and I'm just hoping and praying for the best. One thing I notice about this pregnancy is that I'm HUGE. I didn't want to tell anyone I was pregnant this time around because of what happened last time, but sadly, I've already had to share with a number of friends who just couldn't help but notice despite the fact that I was wearing enormous shirts every day. :dohh:

No matter what happens, I just luv you guys and appreciate being able to check in with women who are truly understanding of all this... you guys are the best, and always in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Silversurfer

Good luck for the u/s hmommy. 

Me I had my review appt and was honest that I felt they were discounting me before trying all options. Said I would consider donor eggs but that I wanted to try something different first. After telling them I thought their long protocol only seemed to not work, I asked about short protocol, dhea and altering dose menopur. She apologised for seeming negative and offered a cycle of what I wanted... That threw me somewhat. So going to have appt in three months, to let my cycles get back to normal then try short protocol. Surprised I was ready to change centres but will stay for last one.
My best friend also announced she was pregnant and stood and cried cos I was missing this special thing in my life. Realised how good I've got at faking smiles! So pleased for her but it's hard. Anyway the pressures off for a few months xxx


----------



## hmommy219

Silver, I hope your doc figures out the perfect cycle for you!! And I know what you mean about getting good at faking smiles! Just know that it will happen and like you, I am all about the donor egg option...my RE said the success rate for donor egg cycles at his clinic is 86 %!! I pray you don't need that option but it's a perfect back up plan. My issues seem to be staying pregnant and my best friend just told me she's 8 weeks pregnant and has already cleaned out her guest room for the nursery! I just don't have that much confidence anymore and it's depressing. Well, keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy this would b the best valentines n early bday present(bday 3/7)!!!! Feeling a lil scared out AF approaching as I haven't had AF in 3 months!
I could imagine how scary spotting could be but keep faith that everything will b okay....fixed for your ultrasound on wed!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-can totally understand why you would be more anxious around this mile marker in your pregnant. But just try to hang in there! You saw the babies not to long ago and they were doing great! So there's no reason why they're not just growing along!! Only a couple more days for a little more relief settles in! Hang in there!! 

Silver-that's great they're finally listening and willing to try different options. I just really think there's hope for you, so I'm glad they are finally listening! One of the girls I work with did use donor egg and just gave birth to her baby in November! So it's definitely a good back up plan option! But I just feel if you want one of your very own, that you shouldn't give up until you really feel it's not an option (not when your doctor feels it isn't)! Let us know hoe everything continues to go! 

Lucinda-that would be a great valentines/birthday present!!! 

Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks Stacer :). 

Got some answers last night after spending 4 hours in the ER! I have another subchorionic hematoma grrrrr!!! This is how my body apparently responds to pregnancy :(. 

Heading to see my doc this morning and honestly hoping he puts me on bed rest! Lol... The babies were both measuring 4 days ahead and baby A especially was really active, so it was good to see that they seem (for now) oblivious of the trauma their mama is going through :wacko:


----------



## stacergirl

Oh gosh Hmommy, not again!!! What are they going to do? Did they put you on bed rest? Hopefully they can do something to prevent that hematoma from interfering with these babies! I'm glad they were active on the screen, that is good!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Yep..... On bed rest for the duration of this pregnancy! Will be monitoring the impact of it on the babies and just praying for a good outcome this time.... Ugh.


----------



## StayHopeful

Oh hmommy, so sorry to hear about the hematoma!!! Hopefully the bed rest will help though and I'm sending lots and lots of positive thoughts your way. Hang in there!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-wow! I'm glad they're tAking it seriously and putting you on bed rest, but I'm sure you're freaking out! I mean that is a long time to be out of work, is your job understanding? You're a teacher right? But all thAt really matters is that you and your babies are okay!! Hope your dh gets you some good books/movies to keep you occupied!! Hang in there!!


----------



## hmommy219

Yes, I hope so. My boss was great but I'm hoping to god that the sick bank review committee approve my application so I can receive some pay or times are going to be rough!! I know all that matters right now are the babies and not money but I don't want the stress of financial struggles to effect anything, you know? :wacko:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy I'm sooooo sorry to hear....really hoping your application is approved n bedrest will help keep those babies safe!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-I totally understand! I'm hoping they approve the application as well! Try not to stress yet...because worrying is like praying for something you don't want to happen!! Im sure things will work out!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hmommy, I hope that the review committee comes through for you! Glad to hear that your boss is being so understanding.


----------



## aimze

Oh hmommy :-( when is your next check up?


----------



## hmommy219

Had an ultrasound again yesterday and babies were fine. One never moves in the ultrasounds and it worries me a little but otherwise things were fine. :)


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-glad everything went well at your ultrasound. I can see why it would worry you but try not to stress! Maybe he/she's just letting their sibling have all the attention!! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmong glad to hear the ultrasound went well....hope the lil one was just being a lil lazy!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hmommy, glad everything looked good on your ultrasound. How is bed rest going?


----------



## hmommy219

Hi girls. Bed rest is ok..today marks the day that I lost my pregnancy last time so I'm on pins and needles....just want to get today over with. 

Silver, any updates?

Lucinda, where are you in the process now ? 

Sending prayers xo


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy hugs .....your lil angel is watching over u!!!!
I'm doing okay....scraping is tom and intralipids on Fri. My transfer is 2/11 and I will be transferring 3 blasts! Getting nervous and excited about it!!!! Oh and RE is saying that I should do anesthesia again....she's not available until 2/13 to do my transfer but I didn't want to wait any longer so I decided to go ahead with one of the other 2 re's!


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, wow!!! Things are really moving along for you! I can tell you that I had the scraping done and the research says it makes a difference for people with implantation issues. And so happy to hear you'll be pupo with triplets! That will give you all the more chances! Praying for you!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks hmommy.....how are you feeling; any better?


----------



## hmommy219

I'm doing ok...spotting hasn't shown it's ugly head for 2 days now so I'm really hopeful about that but it's always nerve wracking going to the bathroom :(. Bed rest is a little boring but I feel much better being at home than on my feet at work. Just taking one day at a time. :)


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-hope the scraping went well!!! So glad we're getting close to your transfer date!! I think transferring 3 is a good idea! Praying for you!!! 

Hmommy-glad you made it past that dreaded milestone yesterday! I'm sure it's rough, but luckily you're doing well! I can't imagine being on bed rest for 20+ weeks, but then again I can't really sit still period! I'm always doing something!! But I agree it's much better being at home than on your feet, and who knows they might let you come off bed rest. At least you'll have plenty of time to read up on twins, baby gadgets, etc!! You'll be an expert! :) heard anything from the school? 

Hope everyone else is well! 

I've gotten pretty good control over my sugar lately, it's definitely been a learning experience, but my fasting sugar is always high, I think It has to do with how long I'm fasting/sleeping. So I'm going to try to take my blood sugar after no more than 8 hours and see if that helps! I've been sleeping more than 8 hours lately though just bc I can, plus getting up 4+ times in the middle of the night I just figure I need more sleep. But I'll be testing 4 times per day at least through next week, but possibly til the end of my pregnancy, and maybe Even get on an insulin pill. It's not bad bc I'm eating really healthy and even lost 1 pound so not gaining much at all, but I can't lie, all I want to eat is pizza and ice cream!! I told me husband I'm slacking on my eating the first month after I give birth since I didn't get to while preg. At least I don't have much longer. 

Stay hopeful-how are your GD? Are you getting the hang of what you can and can't eat? I hope so! It can be frustrating but if you have any questions I can share with you what I've learned, or vice versa! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer glad you got the hang of it!!!
AFM scraping did not go well....it was torture and the doc could not get the biopsy catheter in so I would have to take the day off work thurs n have anesthesia :/ so that means another copayment(yes had to pay one today) plus anesthesia fee n 20% of procedure!!!! Also have to take off time Fri for intralipids and bloodwork :/


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, so sorry to hear about your bad day! I remember the scraping being quite painful but it only lasted about 10 seconds and the nurse held my hand and we counted together !! Lol... 

I hope they figure things properly for you next time.,.jeez!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy just because I've started this cycle oct 15....meaning I put a lot of time into this FET cycle I will do the biopsy/scraping under anesthesia on thurs ! This was a good reminder to me that my transfers and anything else involving catheters needs to be done with me out cold...my tilted uterus makes everything soooo painful ....HSG n fluid ultrasound yes but beyond that I'm going to have to kick someone in the face!


----------



## hmommy219

Lol.... I hear you!! Does your RE use ultrasound to place the embryos?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yes she uses ultra sound but there is a curve to my uterus that makes my transfers tricky....getting a catheter in has been a challenge for everyone who's ever touched me; she's been the best one at it lol! Anywho she won't be doing the transfer; one of the other 2 RE's in the city office will do my transfer as she is not available until 2 days later....I want to get he show on the road so ill see one of the other re's for transfer!


----------



## StayHopeful

Lucinda, sorry to hear that scraping was painful! I'm glad things are moving along for you though and I agree, transferring 3 is a good idea. I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

Hmommy, so glad you made it past that awful milestone. I know how nervewracking it was for me when the 2nd anniversary of when I mc'd passed a few weeks ago, I can't imagine how hard it would be to be on bed rest when that came around. Hang in there and keep us posted!

Stacer, glad you are getting the hang of it! I'm starting to get the hang of it too, it's just been trial and error. I take my blood sugar 4x day, and that's taken some getting used to. Sometimes I just keep messing up and getting error messages on my glucometer and it takes forever, which is frustrating. But I am starting to figure out what I can and can't eat. Carbs don't seem to spike my sugar as much as I was afraid of, which I'm really relieved about. Right now though I'm having issues with needing cough drops for a cough I can't get rid of, but those send my blood sugar sky high.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Okay scraping take 2 was soooo much better....with anesthesia that is!!! N I did my intralipid infusion as well.


----------



## StayHopeful

So glad scraping was better this time!


----------



## hmommy219

Glad things went well Lucinda!! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Now countdown until 2/11.....come on transfer!


----------



## stacergirl

Hi there ladies! How is everyone doing?!? 

Lucinda-only 4 days until your transfer!! YOu must be feeling all sorts of emotions! I sure do hope everything goes well! In just a couple of days you will be PUPO with 3 embies!! Keeping everything crossed for you!

Hmommy-how is bed rest? Are are the twinnies? I hope you 3 are doing well!! When is your next appointment or did you just have one? 

Stay-how are you doing? HOpefully your cough is better so you don't need those drops and are able to stabilize your sugar?! My fasting sugar is still 100-110 every day no matter why I try. I'm not sure if they are going to put me on meds or not, I guess I'll know Tuesday after they do my ultrasound! Are your finger tips all bruised from the testing? Mine sure are, but I guess thats nothing compared to the abdomen bruising we've all had.

How is everyone else? 

I had my first labor and delivery experience today! I thought I was leaking fluid so I went in bc one of the ladies I work with was a l&D nurse before and told me i should get checked. So she called her friend who still works as a triage nurse at the hopsital I'm delivering at, and asked her to look out for me. She was super nice and took good care of me. Well turns out i'm not leaking fluid which is good, but i Have a bacterial vaginosis which is most likely due to me being 2cm dilated and 80% effaced! That is pretty crazy considering i'm 35w3d now. so they are giving me antibiotic for the BV and then telling me to take it easy this weekend and Monday until my appointment on Tuesday. They don't want me progressing anymore just yet. I'd like to keep him in another 2 weeks, if not 3, but I guess we will see what happens. They said he looked great and that I had one contraction while hooked up to the machine. Mom/Sister/DH are all excited as we are getting closer. I am too of course!


----------



## hmommy219

Omg Stacer!! I can't believe how close you are until the big day!!! It's great that you were proactive and had that connection over at Winnie! I know you had a scare but how are you feeling otherwise? Excited, nervous? Baby is on the way!!! :happydance:

As for bed rest, it's boring but babies looked good on the ultrasound this week and I've not had spotting in a couple if days so for me, that's a big accomplishment! Lol.., :dohh:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer had lining check and I'm all set for Tues in the am ....I'm beyond excited and nervous!
How exciting that your almost there....you get to meet your lo soon!!!
Hmommy sorry that your bored but glad that there's no bleeding!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-that's great that you haven't had any spotting and the babies look great!! Yay!! 

Lucinda-so exciting!!! Enjoy your last weekend before Pupo! 

Im actually feeling fine, just always tired. I sleep like 9-10 hours a night but then again I'm always up 2-4 times using the restroom in the middle of the night or trying to turn over to get comfortable. It's not as easy to turn over or get out of bed anymore, takes a lot of energy actually-but not complaining. Then Monday and today I took a 2 hour nap and will still get the same amount of sleep at night! We are so very excited, it's all I can think about! I just can't wait til you ladies are this close! And it's going to happen, I just know it!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer super exciting!!!!!
I will be getting my pee sticks today!!!


----------



## hmommy219

So excited for you Lucinda!!! Keeping everything crossed for you!! [-o&lt;


----------



## bbblues

Lucinda fingers crossed for you. Hang in there 

Hmommy glad to hear you and babies are doing well. Just keep resting and grow babies grow 

Stacer good thing you went to get checked. I can't believe how your progressing. Time is really flying. Hope you feeling well

Well I'm in my 38th week. I'm trying to enjoy the last few days but I can't wait to meet my little man. My last appointment is Tuesday and then the 18th is my pre op appointment and the 20th is my c section. Just want to say thank you to all of you. Everyone has been an amazing sound board and support system for one another. This is not an easy journey and you can only truly understand when you go through it. Thank you again and lots of prayers sent to all of you.


----------



## Silversurfer

Hey gorgeous ladies, been working loads so not had much time to pop on. Lucinda good luck, hmommy keep thinking how bored u must be but ur doing fab and stacer so excited things are so close.
Loads of love


----------



## Lucinda7981

Just wanted to say Goodluck with your csection on the 20th....how exciting that ur almost meeting your lil man....did you pick a name?
QUOTE=bbblues;31598341]Lucinda fingers crossed for you. Hang in there 

Hmommy glad to hear you and babies are doing well. Just keep resting and grow babies grow 

Stacer good thing you went to get checked. I can't believe how your progressing. Time is really flying. Hope you feeling well

Well I'm in my 38th week. I'm trying to enjoy the last few days but I can't wait to meet my little man. My last appointment is Tuesday and then the 18th is my pre op appointment and the 20th is my c section. Just want to say thank you to all of you. Everyone has been an amazing sound board and support system for one another. This is not an easy journey and you can only truly understand when you go through it. Thank you again and lots of prayers sent to all of you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## StayHopeful

Oh my goodness, so many of us are getting close! So exciting!

Lucinda, I am so excited that your transfer is finally almost here! GL on Tuesday and keep us posted. I'm keeping everything crossed for you! :dust:

Hmommy, glad that bed rest is going well and that both of your little ones are doing well. Hang in there!

Stacer and bblues, you're so close! Good luck with your last few weeks and with labor and delivery. 

I'm doing well, my cough has gotten a little better so I'm not having to use cough drops any more. I did go to my GP and found out I had an upper respiratory infection, so she put me on a round of antibiotics. It hasn't helped completely, I think mainly now my cough and drainage is allergy-related, but it's definitely better than it was. And yes, Stacer, my fingers are definitely getting bruised! Honestly, I think the finger pricks hurt more than the abdominal shots I had to do, but maybe that's just selective memory... :wacko: I'm not super uncomfortable yet, but starting to get more uncomfortable at night and definitely having to go to the restroom all the time. I technically have 8 weeks left, but right now the plan is to induce me at 39 weeks. I'll have an ultrasound at 36 weeks and see how big our little man is, then go from there. DH and I took maternity pictures this weekend, so much fun! The one time in my life I'm not worried about my waistline in pictures...


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stayhopeful that sounds like a lot of fun!!!! You too are getting close .....you ladies are all so close!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Ill keep you guys posted as I will start to POAS sun or Monday (5dp5dt/6dp5dt)


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-everything is crossed for you tomorrow and you'll be in my thoughts!!! Please let us know how everything goes!!!! 

Hmommy-did you ever find out of you're going to be taken care of financially while you're out on bed rest? And by bed rest, are you only getting up for restroom, etc? Or are you up for other reasons? 

Stay-you're getting close too! It must be nice to know you're getting induced at 39 weeks, as opposed to it being up in the air. You know it's funny about the abdominal injections! I too have forgotten about them and feel like I don't even know how I did it!! Lol! Anyone else feeling the same way? 

Silver-how are you doing??

Aimze-any updates on the adoption?


----------



## hmommy219

Good luck Lucinda!!!!! :happydance::hugs:

Stacer, the board did approve my sick leave application and are giving me full pay for the remainder of the school year... Sooooo happy about that!! 

As for bed rest, since the bleeding has stopped (knocking on wood right now) I'm on modified rest which means I can shower, make myself lunch, sit on the patio etc,. But if I start bleeding again I have to go back to strict rest... Horizontal all day except bathroom breaks :( 

I have a fetal Doppler and I think I'm going to bd brave and use it soon... Just for peace of mind because other than a heavy, big belly, it's hard for me to believe I have two babies swimming around in there! 

For all the 30 and above weekers: when did you start to feel the first movements of your baby? 

:hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

I started feeling movement around 19 weeks, but I didn't realize what it was until about 22 weeks.


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-how did your procedure go? I hope you're feeling good about this cycle!!! I sure am crossing everything for you! 

Hmommy-that's good that you're not bleeding and can do certain things. It might be hard with your Doppler since there's 2, but you can definitely try it out. Just don't get discouraged if you can't find one. I remember even my nurses having a hard time finding baby's HB. 

Well ladies you are never going to believe it, but my water broke Monday night at 1130pm, and after not even knowing for sure if that's what it was, dh and I left for the hospital with very minimal items. The contractions began right away and I had then without an epidural for almost 3 hours. Which was the worst part. Then finally got transferred to labor and delivery at about 3am Tuesday morning and ended up getting the epidural which was a huge life saver! And delivered baby Cobin Lewis at 5:03 am Tuesday feb 11!! He was 3w6d early!!! He weighed 7lb13oz and was 20.5 inches long! So being pre-term, they took him for all sorts of tests for 4 hours and dh went with but everything checked out. He did have a fever when he was born though bc turns out I had an infection in my uterus. But we're both doing great now! He is the most gorgeous boy I've ever seen and so precious! We're in the hospital til Thursday morning but he will get released to go home with us! If was super crazy! We had to have mil go and wash baby clothes for him (which I planned to do this weekend along with installing the car seat and taking breastfeedkng/newborn care class) and bring car seat and everything as we didn't bring anything. I had thought Friday last week I was leaking fluid but they said it was a BV and to take it easy until we had our 36 week appointment 2/11, but we obviously didn't make that appointment bc that was the day he was born! I'm still I'm shock! So lesson learned, once you hit 30 weeks, make sure to have everything in place! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Ladies as far as I know transfer went well....I was under anesthesia! I will talk to RE today as she always calls me the day after any procedure to see how I'm feeling......ill ask about the difficulty of the transfer when we speak......a very seasoned RE did my transfer! I'm actually feeling awesome about the transfer as my 3 expanding blasts looked great and they thawed without any problem....so i still have 7 remaining blasts!
Now my torture begins!!!!! Will test either sun mon(5dpt/6dpt)....blood test is next wed and Fri .....with results given on Fri !


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-I think I felt feeling around week 19, then week 20 or 21 dh was able to feel him
Move. My sister us 22 weeks and she said her dh just felt baby this week. She had felt flutters for a week or 2. In my opinion it feels like bubbles rising to the top and then popping at first, until you actually start feeling legs, butts, etc. how far along are you? You need a tickler one of these days! :)


----------



## hmommy219

Omg Stacer congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::hugs:

You must be the first in our thread to deliver!!! Welcome to the world little Corbin!! 

All the love in the world to you and your family now... You made it to the finish line and now the REAL fun begins! Lol. Xox 


Lucinda, congrats on being pupo! I hope you have your feet up missy.. Bed rest this time!! :hugs:


Girls, I used my Doppler thus morning and found both heartbeats! I don't have another ultrasound for 2 weeks so if all goes well, I'll get a ticker! Lol


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-glad to hear all went well!! Try taking it easy! Only a few more days to go! Positive vibes going your way!! 

Hmommy-that's great you were able to find both heart beats on your Doppler! Yay! Now you can breathe a bit easy! 
Thank you for the congrats! Can't even believe it!!! The fun has begun abc it's awesome! Was pscoph the first one preg from this thread? When is she due?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yey hmommy for finding both heartbeats.....gives you some reassurance! 
Stacer...Wait....u delevired????? Congrats I must have missed that!!!


----------



## bbblues

Homonym glad you can hear your babies. How refreshing. 

Stacer looks like a babies were on the same birth plan with coming early. Congratulations. Hope you are feeling well and baby is doing well also. 

I started labor early Sunday morning. Jack William was born feb 9 in the afternoon. He is 7 lb 8 ou 21 in. We can home on Tuesday evening and we are still in shock.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lucinda7981

Jack William is just precious .....congrats!!!!!


----------



## aimze

BBlues an stacer yay to your precious little ones arriving safely...

Soph has had her little one last week but thats her story 

Hmommy hope your rest is going ok and you're not going out of your mind!

Lucinda amazing to be PUPO! When are you testing?

We're doing great! We get approved for adoption on Wednesday and meeting in March a social worker to a lovely 1 year old pink lady...She's beyond gorgeous and will definately be our little princess, we cant wait to get her home! With any luck it will be about April time so not far away!

Love to you all xx


----------



## aimze

Oh my goodness Augustluvers had hers in December at 25weeks bless her!! Pop by and let us know how you and your 3 lovely ladies are hun xxx


----------



## hmommy219

Wow!!! August, bbblues, Stacer, and Soph!!! Congrats all around!! I miss chatting with all the original ladies but am thrilled to hear they have their babies in their arms! :cloud9:

Aimze, lovely to hear from you and super news that you've seen your daughter and not long now!!! :hugs:

So, Lucinda, we will wait to hear when you poas next week!! Keeping everything crossed for you! How are you feeling? 

Afm, laying in bed all day... Boring but happy to do it and thankful for each day that passes without drama! I used my Doppler for the first time the other day and heard heart beats and will be 16 weeks tomorrow. 

Happy valentines day everyone!! :hug::hug:


----------



## Lucinda7981

I will start POAS on Sunday (5dp5dt) and my beta is Wed 2/19 and Fri 2/21.....I think they won't tell me till Fri 2/21 though :/


----------



## hmommy219

Sunday? Awesome!! You really don't have a long wait!! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yes ill entertain myself on Sunday....this transfer experience has felt completely different from my previous transfers so ill soon find out if that's a good thing.


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda7981 said:


> Yes ill entertain myself on Sunday....this transfer experience has felt completely different from my previous transfers so ill soon find out if that's a good thing.

It will be!!


----------



## stacergirl

Wow-lots of babies being born!!!! That's great!! It's living proof that ivf does work!! Hoping august lovers and baby are doing well. 

Lucinda-only 1 day away!!! Eek I can hardly wait for you!!!! Please keep us posted! And I'm with Hmommy-it will be different in a good way!! 

Bblues- contacts! He's gorgeous!! How was your delivery? How are things with him being home? This was only out second night, but we're starting to get the hang of it!! 

Aimze-that is awesome news!! You're going to be a mommy soon!! And to someone who really needs a family. You're such a blessing to her!! 

Hmommy-drama free days are good! And 16 weeks, wow! You're going to have so much fun with those twinnies!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yes T minus 1 day!!!!! I'm so happy u guys are still around.....such a very long journey!


----------



## hmommy219

Will you test first thing in the morning Lucinda?

Stacer, how is it to have your little man home? :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy yes ill test first thing in the am!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Ok, good luck and post when you know!! We are here for you !!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Ladies BFP!! I POAS yest morning at 4dpt and it was sooooooo light that I wanted to doing again before sharing......and held my pee since 8:30 last night for it n 5dpt tgere is a clearly visable line.....I'm so excited right now!!!'


----------



## hmommy219

Omg Lucinda!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :hugs:

I am so happy for you pal!! I am in tears!!! This is your time mama!! What was your husbands response? He must be thrilled! 

And for it to show up nice and on time makes me think your betas will come back strong! 

Just thrilled for you xox


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks hmommy I'm over the moon!!!! DH has no idea as I want to wait for my beta....RE knows I POAS and she will call me with first beta wed!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda!!!!!!!! You brought tears to my eyes!!! I'm so happy for you! I knew this had to be it! And with 3, it definitely will be!!! Are you hoping all 3 stuck? Or would that be too much! Wow! So excited!! Congrats! And btw I wasn't going anywhere until you and Hmommy get your babies! I'd like silver to get hers too but she's not on much so not sure what's going on! But honestly this is 1 of 2 threads I still check!! 

Hmommy-it feels AMAZING! I could stare at him all day long! I love him so much! Even his cries are so precious!!! I think that us ladies are so much more appreciative after everything it took for us to get where we are!! When's your next appointment? 

How is everyone else?!


----------



## StayHopeful

Stacer and bblues, congratulations! I'm so happy for both of you! I can't even imagine what it must be like to hold your little ones in your arms. How are you adjusting to being new mommies?

Hmommy, great news that you heard both heartbeats :woohoo: Hang in there, glad bed rest isn't too bad!

Lucinda, HOORAY!!!! I was so excited to read about your BFP!!!!!! Keep us posted, I can't wait to hear what your first beta numbers are and how many little ones you have in there!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer ill be happy with whatever stuck....1,2, or 3 !!!! I'm sure 3 would be overwhelming but still a blessing.....I'm curious as to how many stuck? I'm soooo appreciative that you, hmommy, and Stayhopeful have stuck around!!!! Excited to hear my beta on wed and I'm blown away that I was able to see a squinter yest and a def line today.....I figured I wouldn't see anything until at least 6dpt/7dpt but didn't want to go for beta if it was negative!
Thanks Stayhopeful...will def post my beta on wed!


----------



## aimze

Amazing news Lucinda!! Absolutely amazing  

Can't wait to read about your scan!!!!

X


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks aimze!!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Great news that the line is getting darker too, Lucinda, it means that those hcg levels are going in the right direction!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yes taking it as a good sign but I'm done peeing on the sticks....peed on my last one this am which was a digital which said pregnant and so I now wait for beta Wed (8dpt) to see what the numbers are!!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-I hear ya about 3, but totally agree that Any number is a blessing! We had a news anchor who had triplets recently, I'm sure it was hard but they did it! Yay did betas being so soon!! Keep us posted! 

Thank you Stay! I'm adjusting pretty well! Been breastfeefing, which was challenging the first couple of days but starting to get the hang of it. I have to feed him every 2-3 hours which is very time consuming but I'm pumping as well so dh can help. It's just a pain waking up a sleeping baby to eat, no one wants to wake a sleeping baby, but I have to do it. Then sometimes it's hard to get him back to sleep. But other than that things are going well! Kinda hit me yesterday how much could've gone wrong with him coming so early, so I was emotionally thankful that he is healthy and well!!!


----------



## bbblues

Aimze and Lucinda what excellent news!!! So happy for both of you. 

We are doing well over here. Adjusting to being a family of 4 now. My daughter is so in love with her brother and is an amazing little helper. The baby has been doing wonderful. I can't believe he is here. I am in awe and could just stare at him all day.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Okay ladies first beta is 191!!!!


----------



## stacergirl

That's definitely a great number Lucinda!!! Praying that it continues to double/triple!!


----------



## Silversurfer

Hey gorgeous lady, so many congratulations on this thread...
Stacer- congrats on yr gorgeous boy enjoy every moment and stare away u deserve it.
Bblues- congrats
Lucinda - yay so pleased for u.

Not much happening with me, having a break next appt mid April and hoping my cycles have gone back to normal by then. Still having down days really, keep thinking everyone will be fed up of me moaning and I just need to man up. Hoping I feel more together by April! My best friend is preggers and it's been so hard, I don't want to be that person but sl avoiding all the omg I vomed omg I carried a box she s only 9 weeks and she s super nervous and had only tried two months. But the bonus I can be god mother apparently so that'll make every thing better. Plus she crys and says I'm missing out on this super special thing ( helpful) I have to remember she s hormonal..... And now she off work with a skiing injury so I have four teams to sort out....ahhh"....... Sorry for sl rant. Thought I would feel better for a break but this whole thing is rubbish want to believe it can and will happen and u ladies are my proof x sorry not been on much


----------



## Silversurfer

Hmommy- how's the bed rest going Hun x


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks stacer!!!!!
Silver glad to hear you will be trying again ;) yes please don't give up as I'm still in disbelief that this seems to have finally worked for me. Found you do a banking cycle ? I banked 10 frozen embryos before transferring again....my transfer prior to now was August.


----------



## aimze

Silver good to hear from you! We all have bad days in ttc :-( 

Lucinda great first beta!! Yay!!

Well yesterday we got officially approved to adopt!! Woop!! We've been given info for a baby boy too so will keep you posted x


----------



## hmommy219

Aimze, amazing news!! Congrats!! :happydance:

Silver, I know exactly how you feel. My best friend is also enjoying a wonderful pregnancy and getting attention and posting on Facebook while I lie in bed... Often bleeding.. Just praying to make it another week and have barely told anyone even though I'm 4 months pregnant. It's just a different journey for us, and the best stories are the complex ones right? Feel better and know that you will be victorious in the end :hugs:

Afm, I had another trip to the ER due to high blood pressure and more damn bleeding. The good news us that I found out we are having a boy AND a girl!!! It's awesome news but it scares me to feel more attached incase.... 

The cool thing about bed rest is discovering Downton Abbey! Lol


----------



## aimze

Homommy boy an a girl amazing!!!!

Yay!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Homommy congrats on one of each!!!!! Hope the bleeding and blood pressure is under control!


----------



## StayHopeful

Lucinda, great first number! I can't wait to hear what your next beta is, sending lots of positive thoughts your way!

Silver, it's good to hear from you! TTC can be so hard, hang in there. You have lots of ladies on here who are rooting for you and are here for you through your journey. I know that you will get your happy ending, too, and we'll all be here to celebrate with you!

Aimze, that's such great news! Hoping that everything goes smoothly and you get to welcome your own little one home soon!


----------



## stacergirl

Aimze-congrats on the approval to adopt! That's such great news!!

Hmommy-sorry you ended up in the ER, but exciting to know you're having a boy and a girl! How perfect! I know it's scary but try to stay positive, you're getting closer and closer!! And then you pregnancy will tpo your friends when you have both of those babies!! 

Silver-sorry you're having such a hard time Hun! But you're supposed to vent on here, that's what we're here for!! And you have every right to feel upset about your friends pregnancy. I'm glad you're going to try again! I definitely haven't given up hope yet! 

Lucinda-gl for your second beta! I'm sure it's going to be a good number!! 

Stay-hope you're doing well!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks guys going for beta in bout 4 hrs(dont know why for the past couple of nights I keep waking up at around 2 am :/) ..will post second beta as soon as I get it!


----------



## Silversurfer

Aimze congrats Hun. 

Hmommy- hope bp and bleeding settled. My friend had a small amount of blood come away on a tissue and took a week off... No bleeding...no pain...got a scan and the nice scan lady said completely normal u will prob get a tiny bit more in a few weeks...got a tiny bit more and then frecked out all day... Could only think of ur situation and wanted to say really?? so after her threatened miscarriage and as she thinks stressful pregnancy she then went skiing??? Hard to be supportive when people are being daft.
Appreciate u gorgeous ladies x looking forward to a weekend away for Hubbie s birthday in Paris x


----------



## hmommy219

Jeez... Skiing while preggers.. Oh how nice to be so carefree!

Well enjoy your Paris getaway! My hubby and I went there for our honeymoon.. We loved it!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-really?? Skiing while pregnant? That's one of the exercises they specifically say not to do! Wow! 
I'm so jealous you're going to Paris!! Have a great time!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Beta is in at 640 in less than 48 hrs!


----------



## hmommy219

Omg Lucinda!! When my beta came in really high I asked if it could be twins and the nurse actually said that it's more likely to be twins if the beta triples ...like yours.. Not necessarily how high it is!!!!!! You better get ready sister! Lol


----------



## Lucinda7981

hmommy219 said:


> Omg Lucinda!! When my beta came in really high I asked if it could be twins and the nurse actually said that it's more likely to be twins if the beta triples ...like yours.. Not necessarily how high it is!!!!!! You better get ready sister! Lol

RE said at least twins as it more than tripled!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda that is great news!! So excited for you!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks Stacer........I'm really excited! Ultrasound is not until 3/5.....a bday present 2 days early!


----------



## StayHopeful

Great 2nd beta, Lucinda! So happy for you!

And hmommy, can't believe I missed that you're having a boy and a girl! So exciting!!!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Getting early ultrasound on Fri with Obgyn and another with RE in wed!


----------



## hmommy219

Awesome news Lucinda! Can't wait to hear tomorrow how many you have in there!! :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oh and I had a beta drawn tues (14dpt) and it came back at 3,993!


----------



## hmommy219

Well if it's not twins then you've got one very strongly implanted baby!! Lol


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy how's the bed rest going?


----------



## hmommy219

Well, it's pretty boring but well worth it not to see blood every day. I have friends come by 2-3 times a week and a weekly doc visit so the weeks go by pretty fast. My big goal is to get to. 24 weeks [-o&lt;


----------



## Lucinda7981

hmommy219 said:


> Well, it's pretty boring but well worth it not to see blood every day. I have friends come by 2-3 times a week and a weekly doc visit so the weeks go by pretty fast. My big goal is to get to. 24 weeks [-o&lt;

That's great the you have frequent visitors and have frequent doctor visits ;) I agree that anything to keep those babies safe is ideal.


----------



## aimze

Lucinda i cant wait to find out how many buns you're baking!

Homommy hope you've got loads to do on your Pad/on TV!

We meet babies social worker on MOnday for a homevisit...to check out the house and us etc...I shall keep you updated! x


----------



## hmommy219

Aimze!!! So exciting!! Are you nervous? Do you have a nursery all set up?


----------



## aimze

Hmommy the nursery is all set up and looking amazing! 

We have a lovely 4 peice set from mamas an papas all matching in cream and wood...We went for a lovely bright uni sex border, matching wall stickers and matching toys to the theme...A few bright toys on the floor and we already have half a boys wardrobe!!! Starting to buy a few bits too like baby wipes, dummies, bottles..Things that we should hopefully be able to use..

Once next weeks over we should know more and then when we know the brand of nappies/milk etc we can start buying that too an once we know his clothes size we can buy loads of stuff.arghhhhhhhhhhh SO DARN exciting! I just want to give him a big hug! xx


----------



## stacergirl

Aimze-so exciting! Couldn't be more happy for you! And the nursery sounds adorable! 

Hmommy-glad you're not bleeding and you're getting visitors to make the time fly by!! You're getting closer to 24 weeks!! 

Lucinda-amazing beta!! How did your ultrasound go?!?!


----------



## StayHopeful

Aimze, your nursery sounds adorable! So happy for you!

Well hmommy, I'm joining you on bed rest. My BP started going up on Wednesday and I ended up laying down in the nurse's office all afternoon at work. I would have gone ahead and gone home, but my shower was that afternoon and I was determined to make it! I called the doctor again yesterday morning and I'm off work until delivery. I'm on pretty strict bed rest through the weekend, then if my BP stays down they may let me get up and move around the house a little more. Yesterday and today have actually been pretty busy just making phone calls and plans for work since I was planning on at least working through next week, but I'm going to run out of stuff to do pretty soon...


----------



## hmommy219

Oh Stayhopeful I feel your pain but at least you know it's almost time to meet your little boy!!!! Has your doc told you to lay on your side or are you ok to lay propped up? There's a great website: www.megashare.sh that has tons of good movies for free... Pretty current ones too! I watch on my lap top in between reading/napping :).


----------



## Lucinda7981

So at ultrasound they saw a gestational sac and yolk sack ....so I guess I just produce a really high beta. I have ultrasound with RE on Wed and another at Obgyn next Fri. I measured 5wks 3days even though today I'm 5wks 1day.


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-well thAts still promising!! And it's okay to measure ahead, it's much more preferred actually. And who knows, they could've missed one? I've seen it happen before! I'll definitely keep you and your little embryo in my prayers!!


----------



## hmommy219

:happydance: Great news Lucinda! And a high beta is wonderful!!! Can't wait to hear heart rate next time!


----------



## Lucinda7981

So the tech was just looking for a sack and not 2 or anything like that as this was my Obgyn office....at my scan on wed my RE will be doing the ultrasound herself and will be looking for multiples as she is quite sure there are 2 in there. So I'll know more next week but for now I know there is something in there. I will let you guys know my RE's interpretation of the ultrasound!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-thanks for clarifying. That's great to hear! And sac/yolk is great news!! Only A few more days of anticipation!!


----------



## hmommy219

This question is for Stacer, Stayhopeful and the other third tri and beyond mommies (if they're still hanging around)...

When I first had my twins measured (like 7 weeks I think) they were a week ahead (which was awesome). Then as time has gone on and a million ultrasounds later, they're only measuring a day or two ahead now. When I asked my Dr if this altered growth rate should be something to red flag, he told me to stop looking for problems and being negative .... yep, he's a real sensitive guy. :wacko: 

What do you think? Was your growth pretty much always dead on the same rate every time, or were there periods of faster then slower growth? I'd be grateful for your thoughts/comparisons. :hugs:


And Lucinda, if your RE thinks it's twins, then that's a pretty solid statement to make.... she/he may see a little more than they're letting on at the ultrasound! :thumbup:


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-when you're early on, the measurements aren't always exact. Well, actually measurements aren't always exact period. But I would definitely say that measuring ahead is good, it's when they're measuring behind that it could be a concern (but not always). I definitely noticed periods of variations. At my 27 week ultrasounds he was measuring 3 weeks ahead, and they said that was fine as long as he was measuring ahead. However, that he could even out. Meaning that he might have had a growth spurt but wouldn't end up being a big baby. I know you're not concerned with them being big babies, however, just know babies grow at different rates, so they could be ahead at one point more than they are at another and still be perfectly fine. Now if they were a week or more behind id be a little concerned. But, the measurements are +/- 3 days. So your babies seem to be growing just fine! I totally understand your concern after all you've been through, but don't give yourself unnecessary stuff to worry about! :)


----------



## hmommy219

Ok thanks much Stacer :). I am such a worrier but my ongyn never answers questions like that so I just wanted to check in with you all :). 

So how is it being a new mommy? What have you learned so far? Any surprises? How is breast feeding and all that good stuff? :happydance:


----------



## StayHopeful

Hmommy, thanks for the website! Right now I'm watching marathon sessions of the TV show "24." It gives me something to do... I'm also still working on getting everything together for my substitute at work, finishing up shower thank-yous, and a million other little things. So I'm staying busy for now. We'll see how I feel in a week though!

As far as the babies measurements, I don't think I'd be too worried. Those measurements are definitely not an exact science and even the prescribed measurements are just averages for each gestational age. My little one was always measuring ahead, but after about 12 weeks they stopped even telling me what he was measuring at ultrasounds so I don't know if he was still measuring big. I figure if they didn't mention it, it's because it wasn't concerning. I haven't had an ultrasound since 18 weeks either.

Lucinda, let us know what your RE finds! My betas weren't as high as yours but they were pretty high and I only had one in there (which is what I was expecting since we only put one back in), but I've definitely heard several people who had similar betas and had two or more. So glad things are going well, sending you lots of positive thoughts!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stayhopeful I'm not curious about the high betas but more because they kept tripling....so just curious if there really is just one in there....even my RE was surprised by my tripling betas....so the sono with RE shall tell!
Hmommy thanks for the movie site....haven't checked it out but will make sure to check it out soon!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-mommy life is good. I love this little guy so much, it's unreal! I feel like I'm living in 3 hour increments though because that's how often he eats. So basically I feed him which can take up to an hour then I have 2-2.5 hours to sleep, eat, shower, or do whatever I want until it's time for feeding agsin. I'm a person who needs sleep so not getting more than 3 hours at a time is catching up to me so I just nap more. It's hard though because there's so much I want to do, and I don't want to miss out on him being so small! The BFing is going well though thankfully. Otherwise that would be a huge stress. I pump 2times daily and freeze which is good because there's been a few times Cobin couldn't get any milk from me so I was able to bottle feed with that. I think everything I've learned this far has been new, you never really can be prepared for whats in store on your first in my opinion. But I spend a lot of time reading up on newborns while feeding him. Just want to make sure I'm not missing anything.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer sounds amazing!!!! And I understand about needing your rest so I'm happy to hear that ur getting some napping in!


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, loved reading your post!! It's great that you're able to feed as well as pump for back up... Best case scenario! I can imagine the 3 hour life increments! Lol... They say the first couple of months are the hardest but I think for us IVF moms or other moms who struggled to get there, the overwhelming gratitude and love makes it so much more wonderful and meaningful. So happy for you!!! Xo


----------



## StayHopeful

Lucinda the tripling betas are definitely a good sign! I can't wait to hear what the RE says!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-your ultrasound is tomorrow right? Can't wait to hear your results! 

Hmommy-if you're plannibg on BFing, you'll be getting much less than 3 hours of sleep with twins! But you're right, it won't be something you or anyone in our shoes takes for granted! The babies will be so worth it!! But as long as you've prepared your self to not get any sleep for at least the first month or two then you'll be fine! :) how are you feeling? Are you and dh a allowing yourselves to prepare and get excited for these babies?! 

Stay-how are you doing? Keeping your bp down?


----------



## StayHopeful

So far so good, stacer. As long as I stay home and pretty much stay on the couch, my BP is staying within the ok range. I have a doctor's appt tomorrow and they'll do an ultrasound to see how big our little guy is, then decide when to induce me. I know bed rest isn't a whole lot of fun, but I want him to stay in there as long as he needs to so hopefully they won't induce me until the end of March.


----------



## hmommy219

Good news Stayhopeful! :). You'll be holding your little man soon enough now!!

Above is today's ultrasound! Both babies are measuring a couple of days ahead and were kicking each other! Lol.. She couldn't see the hematoma and said it could mean one of two things: either it's resolved (hallelujah) or because of baby boys position she just couldn't see it. Either way I figured a passed another ultrasound and so for tonight I'm feeling very happy :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Great news, hmommy! Hang in there!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy congrats on the great news. !!!
Afm it's one lil bean with a heartbeat !


----------



## StayHopeful

Great news, Lucinda! How amazing to hear your little bean's heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## hmommy219

Yey on the heart beat Lucinda! Welcome to the first trimester... Get ready to be nauseous!! Lol... :hugs:


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-that's great news!! I know you were probably hoping for more than one, esp since your numbers were so high, buttttt with such high numbers, that is great news that this little one will continue to grow and grow!! Congrats! So excited for you!

Hmommy-that's great news!! I'm hoping it's gone but either way it looks like things are going well! And those babes are getting big! Ok sure you're getting excited!! 

Stay-glad you're doing well. Totally understand about wanting to keep the baby in as long as possible, I would've preferred that too! My official due date is Monday and Cobin is a month old Tuesday! Yay for being so close!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks ladies I'm thankful for a baby period.....so it was great to have seen baby with heartbeat twice this week and see how much it's grown in one week! Can't wait to see the progress at Wed's ultrasound!


----------



## StayHopeful

So exciting, Lucinda! And the fact that your little bean is growing and his/her heartbeat continues to be strong is such a good sign. Just a fair warning about beta numbers, mine were high with one and my morning sickness was AWFUL...

Well we had an ultrasound on Thursday and baby looks great, it's definitely still a boy (the first thing I asked them to check) and he's measuring about 5 1/2 lbs. So our plan is still to induce at 39 weeks, which will be the end of March. In the meantime my blood sugar and my blood pressure look pretty good so the doctor relaxed my bed rest a little. I still have to stay off work and take it easy, but I don't have to stay in bed all the time and she's fine with me leaving the house occasionally to meet a friend for lunch and stuff like that. We have our last baby shower this afternoon and I'm so glad that I'm able to make it to that! We also finished setting up the nursery yesterday. Today's goal is to pack our hospital bags.


----------



## hmommy219

Oh Stayhopeful, so good to hear! How exciting to pack that hospital bag and know that it's really just around the corner now!!! 

I finally allowed myself to browse online at nursery stuff for twins. I don't want to jinx things, but I'm starting to feel really happy and hopeful. 

Lucinda, are you discharged now from your RE? Have you told anyone yet?? :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stayhopeful thanks bout the warning...thankfully no ms yet ;)
Hmommy no I haven't been discharged ....RE said I will be discharged at 10 weeks. I have also been seeing Obgyn.


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-glad you're starting to feel hopeful! You deserve to! And you've almost reached the halfway mark! How exciting!!! Did you get any good nursery ideas? 

Lucinda-I never had any MS, so maybe you will get lucky too?! 

Stay-that's too funny you asked if it was still a boy!! My husband would do the exact same! Just a little over 2 weeks until you met this little guy!? Yay! Now that your bags are packed, is there anything else you still need to do?


----------



## aimze

Hey ladies!

Lucinda great you saw a HB  woop!

Stay hopeful hope the packing goes well!!

Hmommy, the nursery is the best, an for twins! Arrrrr amazing! 

We're very close now, 7 weeks till I,leave work...hope it flys by!

X


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer don't know bout being lucky anymore as I Had my first food aversion today...a parent who always tries to feed me tried sharing her cheese and mayo sandwich..,well the lil bit of mayo(which the parent couldn't even see but I could distinctively smell)was making me want to hurl,.....she kept insisting and I wanted to slap the sandwich out of her hand lol....ever since then I've been feeling queasy !


----------



## stacergirl

Aimze-7 weeks?! That's awesome! I bet you're so ecstatic! Yay for you guys! You're making an awesome decision! 

Lucinda-that's hilarious! Not that you're queasy but that you could see it and it was the tiniest little bit! Sorry you're feeling nauseous! Although they always say that's a good sign! I hope it's not too bad for you!! 

Hmommy-hope you're doing good! 

Silver-thinking of you and hoping you're well!


----------



## Silversurfer

Wow lots of exciting stuff happening for everyone. So excited for u all x Paris was lovely except for a stinky cold as soon as I stopped work. But we had gd weather and walked loads. The scenery, creeps, pan au chocolat were awesome xxx


----------



## Silversurfer

Crepes def not creeps...pred text ha ha ha


----------



## Lucinda7981

Unfortunately this mom will be back tom to offer me more inviting smells:/ hopefully I don't have an embarrassing moment as the bathroom is far :(


----------



## StayHopeful

Well ladies, my little guy is here! He decided to surprise us a few weeks early! Sunday night we were actually talking about packing the hospital bag and decided that we were both tired, we'd just do it Monday instead. So we went to go watch TV and while I was laying on the couch, my water broke. So we quickly packed our bags and went to the hospital and DS was born on Monday morning. We got home from the hospital on Wednesday and we're all still adjusting, but it's amazing to have him here!


----------



## stacergirl

Stay-congratulations!!!! You had your boy on my original due date! And that's funny about packing the bags, we did a similar thing! I hope the delivery went well and you're recovering well!! Enjoy your little guy to the fullest. 

Hmommy-how are you?

Lucinda-how are you? 

Silver-glad you enjoyed Paris! I'm kinda jealous!! 

Ladies-we had a huge scare with Cobin. I'm sitting in pediatric icu as I write this but luckily he is doing 100x better today! Thursday at 3am he ran a fever of 101.8, so we took him to the ER bc everything i read online says a fever in a newborn is not good. Well it's a good thing we did, the doctors said I saved his life!!! He ended up having an infection in his leg that was putting him into septic shock. He was rushed into surgery after 2 ultrasounds and an MRI as well as a spinal tap, numerous tests and an aspiration to remove fluid from his leg which was unsuccessful. The surgery went well but shan't give us any answers as to what the bacteria was, and no cultures even grew at 72 hours later. So they're treating him for all popular bacteria to cover their bases. He was just taken off sedation meds, a breathing tube, blood pressure meds, his arterial line was removed and he's on a feeding tube with my breast milk and has oxygen to support his breathing. They had to give him a blood transfusion too. He has made a ton of progress since Friday morning, but late Thursday night his vitals were not good and it was unclear if he would make if. Thankfully things are looking up. We're beyond greatful that he's doing better. We will probably be in the hospital through next week. 
So moral of story (besides how greatful I am that he's doing so well!!) -make sure you have a thermometer, If your baby is 2 months or less and has a fever don't delay but take them to ER right away, and boy am I thankful for whomever donated their blood that helped save my sweet boys life-I definitely need to donate to return the favor!!!!


----------



## hmommy219

First off, Silver congrats!!! Hope you're enjoying every precious moment! It's been a long journey and now you can enjoy the hard earned rewards! Well done!! :hugs:

Stacer, holy crap!!!!!!! Thank God you caught the fever in time! I was stunned reading your post. :nope: are you at Winnie? When do you think you'll be able to come home? You must have been terrified. Please keep us posted on Cobin's progress. 

I can feel the babies moving around every day now and even ventured outside into the garden today to enjoy the fresh air and sunshine (hope I didn't over do it). Just counting down the days now until viability..that's my big goal right now. :coffee:


----------



## aimze

Oh my goodness stacer! What an awful scars!!! I really hope your little one recovers quickly poor little thing!! 

Stay congratulations on your lovely little bundle 

Hmommy so glad you can feel babies...5/6 weeks till viability? I'm hoping you make it way past there and full term  

Xx


----------



## Silversurfer

Stay congratulations Hun x enjoy every moment.
Stacer- omg so glad u got hum to hospital in time. My thoughts are with u x hugs x


----------



## StayHopeful

Wow, Stacer, so glad everything turned out okay!


----------



## hmommy219

Silver, I'm soooo jealous!! Paris is beautiful. :thumbup:
Stacer, any news? How's your little man doing? :hugs:
Stay, how's motherhood? I bet you're on cloud 9!! 

Ok girls, I bit the bullet yesterday and made my first purchase:



LOL... :wacko: 

I'm going to wait until I reach 24 weeks to buy anything else, but these, I just couldn't resist. Now I need to go and say a few Hail Mary's to fend off a jinx! :dohh:


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies!
Hmommy-those are super adorable!! Love them! I think it's ok to buy but I understand your hesitation! 

Things are getting so much better with Cobin. He's alert, I am able to hold him. He's off the oxygen, and pretty much not on anything anymore. He's still swollen but they say he will urinate the excess fluid. They're leaving the drain in his leg a little while longer because pus keeps coming out which is good. They're going to release us from icu tomorrow hopefully but will still be at the hospital for about a week more. We're at Arnold Palmer. So we're looking good, but of course I'm still cautious!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer glad to hear things are going much better with your little man and hope that he's out before you know it!
Hmommy those are super cute!!!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Stacer, so glad Corbin is doing better! And hmommy, I love the onesies :)

Baby and I are doing well so far. It's been a huge adjustment, especially BFing. It's exhausting having to do it every few hours and it's kind of overwhelming never being able to take a break. I did take him to a BFing support group today and when they weighed him, he'd lost 3oz since last Friday. They suggested longer feedings and supplementing with pumped milk, which I started trying this afternoon. The whole process of feeding him, supplementing him, and pumping him took an hour and a half. Which means I have an hour before I have to do the whole thing again. So just feeling pretty overwhelmed by everything... I'm recovering well from labor and delivery, still a little sore but I'm moving around almost like normal. I still have a lot of swelling in my feet and ankles, they said that can last up to three weeks so hopefully it will go down soon.


----------



## Lucinda7981

I woke up this morning to red blood; luckily I had a scheduled ultrasound apt with RE at 8 am. She found a sch and ordered bedrest for a week. I'm to see her again on Fri. I'm a bit upset because I had ultrasound on fri and ob said nothing. When I called ob office this am they had no idea n requested that I have RE fax report. Ob office then called n said that they saw it fri but didn't say anything cause its common....wtf! I'm thinking of finding new ob office!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Stay, the feeding schedule must be crazy!! After reading your post, I'm a little more scared now about how it's going to go down for me with twins!! Omg... 

Stacer, any news? Is Cobin home yet?

Lucinda, you have what I have and if I can give you any advice it would be to get your butt in bed and stay there!! Also drink ridiculous amounts of water to prevent your uterus from contracting because the blood will cause it to contract. Your doc us right, it's fairly common. ((Hugs))


----------



## stacergirl

Stay-honestly the BFing is so hard!! I didn't want to scare anyone but it's so demanding. Especially becUse no one can really help. U cAn have N amazing partner that does so much but it still feels like you do everything bc you're the only one who cAn feed, and that happens about every 2-3 hours. Of course you can bottle feed expressed milk but then you have to pump again to keep up supply. Just since midnight I feed Cobin At 1225a, 150am, 310a, 610a, 835a, and it's 920a right now. Sessions are at leSt 30 min and then changing diapers/putting baby back to sleep, it's hard. I hardly slept last night, he's been fuSsy but who can blame him after all he's been through!! 

Hmommy-it will be hard, but it's do able to bf twins. I have a friend who does it. She had to eat lactation cookies to get her supply up, but you might not have an issue with thAt. The first month will be the hardest but once they gain the weight back that they lost, they can potentially feed less. My dr said not to go longer than 4 hours without feeding him but I've heard of other doctors saying 6 hours. So who knows. Just prepare yourself that you don't be sleeping at night and you should be fine!! You can do it, and worst case you give formula. 

Lucinda-can't believe your ob didn't tell you, that's ridiculous!! Hope you're doing ok!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Homomy I'm staying my butt home but as common as it might be I still think ob should have said something! If they would have warned me I wouldn't have gone about my business and been running around from 6:30 am to 8:30 pm and then waking up the next day to bleeding.


----------



## hmommy219

Yes I agree Lucinda, if your ob noticed she should have forewarned you to expect a little bleeding so that you weren't as panicked. That wS a little negligent for sure. Did they give you any details about your sch? I hope you're staying away from Google! Lol... I also think sch is much more common with ivf :(


----------



## aimze

Lucinda my first pregnancy had a SCH too, was there at one scan then gone the next week!! 

Xxx


----------



## StayHopeful

Lucinda, your OB definitely should have told you! I'm sorry you're having to go through all of this, hang in there!

Hmommy, it will definitely be demanding but you'll figure it out. I second everything Stacer said. And I'm sure that your pediatrician will have tips for you. Hopefully the hospital you deliver at will have lactation consultants too, I had some come into my room while I was there and work with me to get started. It's not easy, but you can do it!

Stacer, I'm so relieved to hear you say what you did. I've been feeling so overwhelmed with feeling like I have to be needed every few hours and I feel bad about feeling frustrated about it. DH is great, but he can't actually feed the baby. And right now he's eating about every 2-3 hours for at least 30 minutes. He's harder to get back to sleep at night, too, which is frustrating. I just keep telling myself that this will pass and that even though I'm exhausted, I won't get this time back and I should enjoy it while I can. That works sometimes... Other times I just get through it and fall back to sleep for an hour.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks ladies....all I know is that RE explained that there was a seperation of the placenta and that it was on top of baby which is better than under. I will see RE tom in the am to see if its better.


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-how'd your appt go? 

Stay-hope you're doing better with the breast feeding! It's definitely overwhelming. I often want to quit but feel like it would be selfish of me! Everyone says it gets easier!!! 

Aimze-you're getting so close! I bet you're fresking out with excitement! 

HMommy-how are you? Hanging in there? 

Well Cobin is doing well so far but turns out Me and dh have MRSA! Seriously? I cried all the way home from the doctors office. Dh just had 2 spots on his leg that look like spider bites but I have one spot on my leg and a big bump under my armpit that looks like an in grown hair! I had to get it drained, that hurt so bad! But at least we're all on antibiotics now, which is probably a good thing!


----------



## aimze

How was it Lucinda?

Stacer were super excited now! I leave work in under 25 working days! Yahoo!

MRSA!!! No way! God that's so bad that all you're trying to do is see your little one and you get a bug which is no fault of your own!!!! Take care of yourselves Hun, lots of fluids!!

Xx


----------



## hmommy219

Hi girls,

Aimze, 25 days!!!!!!! So exciting! :happydance:

Stacer, what the heck?! I'm so sorry you're going through all this! Hopefully things will calm down now and you and hubby can get back to just enjoying being new parents. :hugs:

Lucinda, keep us posted....

I'm hanging in there. :coffee: just wishing time would speed up. I'm enormous now (not complaining) but it cracks me up when I google 20 weeks pregnant and see women with little bumps..I look ready to pop! :dohh: God only knows how enormous I'll be at the end :wacko: Lol....


----------



## StayHopeful

Stacer, you just can't catch a break! I hope the MRSA clears up soon for you and DH.

Hmommy, enormous is a good thing with your little ones! It means that they are healthy and growing!


----------



## hmommy219

Stayhopeful, how's it going with your little one?? :) 

Girls, sometimes (about 5 times a day) the right side of my uterus seems to protrude and feel really tight like one or both babies are bunching up together. Could this be Braxton hicks or is it just the babies? :shrug:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Aimze that's awesome just 25 days!!!stacee hoping it clears up soon...geez!
Hmommy yey for 20 weeks!!!!!
AFM apt went well bedrest has helped in that I'm not bleeding red and just spotting; my RE said that ob needs to continue to monitor it as its still the same size; not worse and not better. Since I fired the ob....they recommended and called one for me from their office as I was discharged today and RE wants me to see OB next week for follow up.


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, are you staying on bed rest until the spotting stops? Are you cramping at all? Hope you're feeling good!! :)


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks ladies-it's been a disaster, but as long as Cobin is alive and well I'm ok. I pumped all last night and dh took the night duty so I finally got some sleep! I needed it. 

Hmommy- I don't think I've had Braxton hicks so I'm not sure. But didn't you say you were petite anyway? That's prob why you think you look huge. Trust me I always thought I looked huge too, but at least you have an excuse!! 

Lucinda-glad to hear your appointment went well! Try to enjoy the bedrest most you can! It will be well worth it?! 

Stay-hope yours doing well!


----------



## Lucinda7981

I return to work on Tuesday but have to follow up with ob this week.ob is to keep monitoring sch. I've had slight cramping here and there but mostly just spotting.


----------



## StayHopeful

Lucinda, glad things seem to be improving. Hang in there!

Hmommy, I didn't have Braxton Hicks either that I know of so I'm really not sure. But I do know that sometimes when DS would move, my stomach would get really tight and he always seemed to like to hang out on the right side.

Stacer, glad you got some sleep! I'm jealous. I don't think I've slept more than 3 hours at a time since he was born. Right now he's eating every 2 hours, which means I'm getting an hour of sleep every time. I'm so exhausted. We did go in to the pediatrician again today and he gained 3 oz over the weekend, so she said he's doing great and we don't have to worry about his weight gain any more! Now we're just working on getting him to stop spitting up as much. And hopefully he'll start sleeping a little longer stretches, especially at night, as his stomach grows. I've had some rough days, but it was so great to hear the pediatrician say today that he's doing well. And my mom was here this weekend, which really helped. She was a big help as far as getting things done, but it was also really a big help emotionally to see her.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stayhopeful glad to hear you don't have to worry bout weight gain anymore....hope he is able to let you sleep a little longer ;)


----------



## hmommy219

Ok thanks Stay and Stacer! I think I must just be feeling little bubs rolling around. :) Stacer, hope things are settling down for you and Cobin :) 

Stay, I loved reading your post because it reminded me of a time when we were all complaining about the shots and I think I remember writing that I can't wait for the day when we're all venting about sleepless nights instead!:wacko:

Wishing you both some good naps :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Hmommy, I remember that! And when I'm feeling frustrated with being sleepless, I try to remind myself of how I was feeling last summer and how amazing it is that he's here. He's sleeping 2 hours at a time at night, I only got up twice last night to feed him so I'm actually feeling semi-rested today! I think he might be having some trouble with dairy though, he seems like he might have a stomachache during the day so I may need to cut dairy out of my diet.


----------



## stacergirl

Stay-they say dairy is the first thing to try and cut out! The cheese part is hard for me though!! Glad you got some sleep last night! It is definitely worth the sleepless nights but hard when it's been months of no consecutive sleep. You could try pumping Nd having dh take over one night with bottle feeding your milk? You'd probably still need to get up once to pump but would help you out a little! 

Hmommy-hope you're well! Things got worse, I went to the ER last Saturday hoping to get admitted yor IV meds bc the outpatient therapy wasn't working but they only drained my site and sent me home with more meds. Well it was getting worse so I go to my doc on Monday who admits me moday night but the hospital was full so spent 4 hours in ER waiting to be seen then 12 hours in the ER bed, but at least I was getting care. I was discharged Wednesday. Couldn't see Cobin for 2 days so that was hard. And the antibiotics im on are found in my milk so tegu want me dumping the course of treatment which is 10 days!! It's so hard spending 15 min 6-8 times a day pumping to only throw it out plus bottle feeding! Luckily I have frozen milk that should last us. I want to get one more month of Brest feeding in bc they say after all he's been through he needs the antibodies. We also got my dog on the meds as well In case. So it's been one heck of a maternity leave. Thankfully I have 6 weeks left. How are those babies??

Lucinda-how are you?

Silver-when are you trying again?


----------



## Silversurfer

Got next appt mid April... And then hopefully try a short protocol if they still agree as it's not they're normal approach x


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer I've been feeling so out of it but baby is doing well...went to new ob thurs and saw baby who looked so cute. I love love love my new ob!!!! 
Silver yey for trying again!!!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Silver, sending you lots of positive thoughts!

Stacer, it's just been one thing after another for you! I hope that things resolve for you soon so you can enjoy the rest of your maternity leave with your LO.

I haven't started pumping and bottle feeding yet, the pedi said we'd start that at one month. He'll be 3 weeks on Monday, so we're almost there! In the meantime, I'm just sleeping when I can. DH has been great too, he gets up as soon as I'm done feeding him and rocks him back to sleep so I can go ahead and climb back in bed.

We're still dealing with the reflux issue, we actually went in to the pedi this morning because he threw up twice last night. But he gained 9oz since Monday, so he's clearly getting enough!


----------



## aimze

Silver amazing news  good luck!

How's everyone else?

Happy first Mother's Day to those with babies an happy Mother's Day too for the ladies in waiting!!

I'm just date watching for baby's home date!!! 5 weeks Wednesday  x


----------



## hmommy219

Hi ladies, just checking in :thumbup:

Aimze, not too long now before baby comes right?? :happydance:
Stay and Stacer, hope the sleep deprivation is alleviating and your little men are settling into a routine. Stacer, I hope the infection has cleared up :flower:

Lucinda, how's it going? How are your symptoms? When's next ultrasound?

AFM, I can now see kicks on the outside (so cool!! :happydance:) but of course every time I try to film it, the little buggers stop moving! :wacko:

I'm really huge now and starting to get uncomfortable. Even though I'm only 23 weeks (tomorrow) at my last appointment last Wednesday, I was measuring 30 weeks for a singleton. I'm waiting until I reach viability then biting the bullet and ordering all the nursery furniture. I'm still very cautious and don't think I'll relax until these guys are in my arms. 

Hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-how exciting that you can see the kicks! I did get a little bit if them on video, it was pretty cool!! You're moving along nicely! Can't wait til you start getting nursery stuff! Fun times ahead! Cobin has been sleeping great lately but I have to pump and dump right now since I'm on antibiotics so he's getting frozen milk that's supplemented with formula. I did have a lot of frozen but not enough for 10 complete days. So not sure if it's bc he's being bottle fed that he's sleeping so well or not. I guess we will find out next week. But last night he only woke up once and the night before twice! It's great!! The infection seems to be gone! I pray we never see it again but me snd dh are so paranoid with Cobin that it's ridiculous!! I guess that's parenthood!

Hope everyone else is well! Love to hear mods updates!


----------



## hmommy219

Wow! Just one wake up in the night?? You've got a dream child there Stacer! Lol.., glad to hear things are settling. Which formula are you using? Must be good stuff!! :) 

I was a tad hormonal today. Got irritated with my SIL for something that perhaps looking back isn't such a big deal. Just wondering how long I get to blame the hormones ;). Lol .,,,


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy thanks for asking....I wake up great but by the end of the day I can barely get my dinner down :/ I have my nuchal scan on the 17 as my ob is away :(
Stacer Sounds like Cobin sleeps like a champ!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-you get to blame it on hormones til at least 6 weeks after delivery! So you got some time! 
I'm getting really sad knowing I'm down to only 4 weeks of maternity leave left! :( we're working on getting a child care plan in place. I don't want to leave him with anyone, even if it is my mil, I just don't want to miss out!


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, good luck with your scan in the 17th!! 

Stacer, I can only imagine how it's going to feel to head back to work..... My friends in Canada and England get to take a year off (and in Canada it's with 60% pay!! So unfair how young moms are treated here... Ok I'll jump off my soap box now ;). At least Cobin will be with his grandma and not strangers at a day care. ((Hugs)) :)


----------



## aimze

Wow ladies you have to go back to work so quick!! I'm so sorry you can't spend longer :-( 

I'm off work from the end of this month an not back till April 15...you work such long hours were you are too :-( sending my hugs xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer sorry your time is coming to and end but at least he won't be going to a day care.


----------



## StayHopeful

Hmommy, you can blame hormones for a while yet :) Mine have actually been worse postpartum, I cry at the drop of a hat and I didn't really cry a lot during pregnancy.

Lucinda, good luck with your scan!

Stacer, so jealous of him only waking up once! My little guy did pretty well last night, woke up twice, but it took him half an hour to go back to sleep after eating each time. And the night before he was awake until 1AM, so he's definitely not on a routine yet. He's 4 weeks today, can't believe he's already been here a month! Sorry you have to go back to work soon too :( I go back May 19, I'm taking several weeks without pay but it's worth it to stay home with him. I'll go back for the last three weeks of the school year, then I'll have the summer off with him before we have to start daycare.


----------



## hmommy219

Stay, has it been a month?? Wow! :) 

I just got back from touring my hospital.. It was really nice :)


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-where are you delivering? Altamonte right? It is a nice hospital!! 

Well the 1 time a night is over. But he's not doing too bad, and today he actually had a long sleep stretch of 5 hours! That's the most this far!


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, I hope we didn't jinx you! Lol...:hugs: 

I'm delivering at Winnie now! Hubby and I really loved it. You had a positive experience there right? Did you get any of the packages? I want to look into the photography but thinking it's probably pretty pricey :wacko:


----------



## stacergirl

I loved Winnie, would highly recommend it. And the pediatric hospitalist group that will take care of the babies while you're there are great! We didn't do sun packages because didn't really have a chance since he was 4 weeks early! We did photography on our own at 2 weeks!


----------



## aimze

Hmmy 24weeks :) x


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-I can't believe you are 24 weeks! You go girl! I'm sooo excited for you? 

Lucinda-how are you holding up? 

Today my little boy is 2 months old!!! Can't even believe it!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hooray hmommy, 24 weeks! Yay!

Stacer, can't believe it's been 2 months already! Is it starting to get a little easier?

I just spent 10 minutes crying because I knocked over the entire bottle of milk I'd pumped tonight...


----------



## hmommy219

Hi girls! Yep, viability today .., am ecstatic!!! 

Cannot believe that your boys are already 1 and. 2 months!! Time flies! 

Stayhopeful, I'm so sorry about the milk :(. ((Hugs )). I bet many mommies have had similar moments. 

Lucinda, how are you?? Ultrasound pics soon?? ;)


----------



## hmommy219

Hey girls! Well, my blood work came in this morning and my doc says basically everything was poor :(. Low potassium, low serum, low something ?? Anyway, due to my results, I'm not even doing the 1 hour glucose test....just jumping straight to the 5 hour test next Tuesday :(. My doc hypothesized that I'm hypoglycemic ...what the hell?? To make things worse, he told me to start taking 2 potassium supplements a day but when I looked this up online it said potassium supplements are not recommended during pregnancy and one study even found a correlation to birth defects! Just don't know girls :(. Feeling bumbed


----------



## StayHopeful

Oh hmommy, hang in there! And definitely talk to your doctor, ask questions and make sure he/she is giving you answers and not just brushing you off. If you're concerned about the potassium, call their office tomorrow. Sending you lots of good thoughts!


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks, Stay :). I have an appointment on Thursday so I'm not going to do the potassium until then! I'll eat bananas instead lol..


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck with the appointment on Thursday, hopefully you'll be able to get a little more information!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sorry bout ur test results hmonmy but excited about u reaching viability! 
AFM sorry I've been Mia but everyday I get so sick at around 5 pm so I'm miserable by the time I get home....i lay on the couch n can't get up because if I do I'm running to the bathroom. I've also been having trouble swallowing my prenatal a...I'm just so sick waaaaah! Oh and my ultrasound is thurs evening so ill def update I guys on that...hubby is taking day off n apt is in the evening lol!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-sorry you're feeling sick...yet so excited you're able to experience this!! Can't wait to hear about the US! 

Hmommy-you read my mind about the bananas! Lol! The weird thing is that when I was in the hospital for MRSA my potassium was low too so they gave it to me twice while I was there. I'm not sure how it would affect pregnancy though so it's good that you're asking. Better to be safe at this point!! 

Stay-hmmm I think it's a little but easier. I'm trying out the EASY plan which seems to be working so that helps bc he eats/activity/sleep in 3 hours increments that repeat so it's a little easier to plan for. Although today I fed him in target bc I took my dog to the vet and needed to get some stuff from target so figured I'd do it there! I'm pumping and bottle feeding so it worked. I don't like not knowing how much he's getting when breastfeeding so with the bottle feeding at least I know! How are things with your little one? 

Silver-hope you're doing good!


----------



## Silversurfer

Hmommy yay for viability. Def check the potassium with your drs.
Had my appt yesterday agreed to short protocol but they can't fit me in this month, then I have a work conference so have to wait til July x good to have go ahead though


----------



## StayHopeful

Lucinda have you considered taking something for your MS? I was absolutely miserable but finding the right medication helped a lot.

Stacer, what's the EASY plan? My LO still isn't on any kind of a schedule... We started him on Gerber Soothe drops and that seems to be helping the spitting up a little, but he's still been kind of fussy and not sleeping well during the day. Hopefully it will settle down soon. Since he was born early, it may take him a little longer to reach the normal milestones. He's a cutie, though!

Silver, glad that you have a plan! Enjoy your time, July will be here before you know it. In the meantime, have a few drinks and do all the things you won't be able to do once you're preggo :)


----------



## hmommy219

Happy to hear from you Silver! :hugs: since you have three months, I would look into royal jelly supplements as well as co q10 .... I took them both for three months before starting this cycle and the quality of embryos I had this time was so much better (just my experience and could be just luck but thought I'd pass this along). So routing for you!!!! 

Lucinda, my doc originally prescribed something for me....luckily I didn't really get sick but if it's really bad I would take something. How is the hematoma situation? Hopefully no more bleeding :flower:


----------



## stacergirl

Stay-easy is the acronym got eat, activity, sleep, then you time. The block is 3 hours, and eating/activity is the first hour and a half, while sleeping/your time is the second hour and a half. It takes a lot of the guess work out of what he is crying for. He's been very fussy during the day and turns out it's bc he is tired but can't get to sleep or fights sleep. So if it hasn't been 3 hours since he ate, I try to put him back to sleep. He doesn't always follow the plan exactly but is pretty close. For instance he just ate at 230, and instead of doing an activity he went straight to sleep and has been to sleep since although he has woken up a few times. I'm also trying to learn his cues so I know what he's crying for or wants. And putting him to sleep on his own is a goal too. He has to be swaddled, in a dark room with a paci and his sleep sheep or White noise on to fall asleep. The problem I'm having is he doesn't stay asleep long and is hard to get back to sleep sometimes. So we're working on getting him back to sleep without picking him up or letting him cry it out. It's hard sometimes!!


----------



## StayHopeful

I like that, stacer! What age did you start that at with him? Mine is cluster feeding in the evenings right now, wanting to eat almost constantly. It's exhausting...


----------



## stacergirl

Stay-they recommend starting at 6 weeks! Your little one must be going through a growth spurt!! Good for baby, tough on mommy!! :) 

How's everyone else??


----------



## Lucinda7981

I have had no more bleeding and have switched to the gummy prenatal a which are do much easier for me. I'm still miserable and will have to call dr office to prescribe something :/


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-sorry to hear you're miserable! But I'm sure that little baby will be worth it!! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## hmommy219

Girls, I'm a little grumpy today. We painted our nursery lilac and white and my in-laws came over and were making jokes about how feminine it was for our boy. To top it off, I posted pics on facebook and my best friend sent me a text joking about the color. I think it looks great, and I'm probably being hormonal, but I just have better manners than that! Humph!!!!! :growlmad:

Anyway, Lucinda, how's the nausea? Hope you're feeling better!! 

Stay and Stacer, not sure how much longer we'll have you guys to chat with but I hope you'll check in from time to time and let us know how you're doing as new mommies!! :hugs:

Silver, thinking of you pal :flower:


----------



## StayHopeful

Lucinda, hope the doc can prescribe something that helps! With me, I tried 4 different medicines before finding the one that worked for me. But it was soooooo worth it.

Hmommy, that would make me grumpy too! It's YOUR nursery and you can decorate it however you want! I don't consider lilac to be an overly feminine color, either. It is harder to let things go with the hormones, though :) Hang in there, before long you'll have both of your little bundles of joy in that nursery and then nothing else will matter!

I'll definitely keep checking in, everyone on this thread was so supportive of me through my entire IVF journey and I hope that I am able to do that for some of the other ladies. It also helped me so much to be able to ask questions (I had a lot of "is this normal" questions!) and learn from everyone else's experiences. My DS had a rough night two nights ago, didn't sleep for more than an hour at a time, but last night he made up for it by sleeping for 5 hours and then for 3! And I also got good news from my doctor this morning, I'd gone in last week to do a 2-hour glucose test to make sure my gestational diabetes was gone and it is!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-who cares what they think!!! People are so freaking rude!! I can't stand it sometimes! I'm sure it looks great! And as long as you and your dh likes it that is all that matters!! Are you doing any sort of theme for the room? You're getting close! Thinking about names yet? ;) 

Stay-wow that sounds like a rough night that you had. But at least you got some sleep last night! It's so funny bc my little guy will sleep 5 hours then 3 hours at night. I wonder why that is?! And I never had to take a glucose test agsin, I so see why? Maybe bc I was only borderline GD? I think I might test my blood after meals to see if it's gone though. 

Lucinda-hope you're good!

Silver-hope you're good! 

Afm-1 more week left of maternity leave and I'm so depressed!! I really shouldn't be though bc I'm getting to work from home 2 days a week through august, and dh will watch him every other Monday, then my mother in law will do the other days. My mil has been annoying me though, she's not keeping him on a schedule which I'm trying to implement since I go to work in one week. I can't have him all over the place not knowing when he will wake up/eat day to day. So she better get it together so I start feeling comfortable. She's been coming over 2 days a week this past month to practice. It's just hard bc you love these little babies soooooo much!! I don't want to miss out on him! Plus his temp was 100 last week so I freaked bc of all that's happened Snd took him to the doc but it never went up and he never got sick. So it was weird! But thankfully it didn't get higher. She told me to go to ER if it got to 101. My little guy is super cute too! He's starting to smile so it's sooo much fun!! Can't wait til your little ones are born Hmommy and Lucinda so you can experience this!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Ladies I've been super depressed as I was fired without warning from my job early last week:/
And I'm still so sick that I'm miserable...didn't see my regular ob but another in the practice n he was a jerk!


----------



## aimze

Lucinda so sorry to hear you're feeling down :-( what happened? It wasn't because of baby?

Hmommy I'm sure it looks lovely, an even if you painted it black no one should say anything because if you didn't like the colour you wouldn't have chosen it!

How's everyone doing? It's a year now since our first Ivf, crazy hey!! We meet our son next week! Beyond exciting! Big news too, his birth mum is pregnant an we've been asked to consider whether we would have him with baby boy! Lots going on!
Love to you all xxx


----------



## hmommy219

Wow! Has it been a year since we started ivf? :wacko: 

Stacer, maternity leave in this county is a disgrace! I'm sorry you have to head back but you're lucky that you don't have to go the day care route (despite MIL) lol.... hope she gets with the program soon! :dohh:

Stay, great news about the gestational diabetes!!! I had to do the 5 hour glucose test....it was the worst! :nope: so happy to hear that your little man had a great night ..5 hours straight is awesome!! :happydance:

Aimze, next week you get your son!!!!!!! :happydance::cloud9::hugs:
Can't wait to hear all about it, and the idea that you might be able to give him a little brother or sister is amazing!! (What's up with birth mom? Can't believe she's in this situation again??) 

Well, my doc hopes to get me to 36 weeks (twins always come early) so God willing I just have to hang on for 9 & 1/2 weeks! :wohoo:

Thanks for checking in ladies! 

Silver, thinking of you!! Please keep us posted when you cycle again!! :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Stacer, it sounds like at my OB's practice doing the GD test after the baby is born is pretty standard, they told me about it as soon as I was diagnosed while I was pregnant. I guess they just want to make sure that it resolves. I was pretty sure it had but it was nice to get confirmation! I know what you mean about heading back to work, glad that you can work part time though! I have three weeks left and then I go back full time, but I'm a teacher so I'll only be back for 3 weeks before summer break. Then I'll have a few more months home with my little guy before I go back for good in August. My parents and my MIL are going to watch him in a few weeks so he won't have to start daycare until the fall either.

Lucinda, so sorry to hear about your job! :hugs:

Aimze, that's such great news about your adoption process! Remind me again how old your son is now? Adoption is so wonderful and I'm excited for you! Your son will be so blessed to have such a loving home.

Hmommy, hang in there! You're doing great!


----------



## aimze

Stay he's 10 months  I've finished work now! That's it till next April...

I can't believe how disgraceful maternity leave is in US! Really awful :-( 

X


----------



## Lucinda7981

Yes I'm pretty sure it was because of my pregnancy and me being so sick :/ feeling a bit better bout it but pissed when I think bout it cause I did nothing wrong.


----------



## StayHopeful

That's awful Lucinda, I'm so sorry :(


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-is tgat even legal? Ugh! Sorry to hear about that! How far along are you now? I'm hoping the sickness goes away soon!! Are you finding out the gender??

Hmommy-yes our maternity leave in the US is ridiculous!! That would be great if you could get to 36 weeks! That's when my lil guy was born and he had no issues! 

Stay-maybe I should call my doc and ask it just test my blood myself! I think I'm nervous it will come back high which is probably why I haven't done it yet! I'm starting to think teacher is the way to go if you plan on having kids!! Otherwise you work all year round. That's great you'll get all that time with him!! 

Aimze-that is the best news! So very excited for you!! You're doing such a wonderful thing!! 

Afm-3 more days until maternity leave ends! :( still wishing my mil would get it together but it's getting a little better! Little guy smiles now which is adorable! He's going to be 3 months on Mother's Day! Doesn't time fly!?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer I'm 15 wks now and I consulted 3 lawyers and was told that my employer can in fact get away with it....I've come to terms with it and cry a little less often about it. I went to a private sono place and was told its a girl but I'm waiting to hear that a couple of times before picking a name or anything like that.


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-can't believe they can get Away with that! That's ridiculous! But ble exciting it must be to find out the gender!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, I'm so sorry to hear about your job loss...that is horrible! :growlmad: you're in your second trimester now! Jeez, that went by so fast!! 

Aimze, your son is 10 months! Oh my gosh, he's just a baby....I bet you are bouncing off the walls waiting to cuddle him!! :hugs:

Stacer, back to work :nope: good luck!! Lots of baby pics on your desk
To get you through the day :hugs:

Stay, how's the little man doing with his sleep? :thumbup: 

I'm having my shower this Friday :happydance: I keep checking my registry and not much has been bought from it though. I hope I don't have to buy too much more. :wacko:


----------



## aimze

Hmmy hope you have an amazing shower! I had one last weekend & it was lovely  such exciting times! Woop 

I'm counting down the days, only. Handful of sleeps to go! Xx


----------



## hmommy219

aimze said:


> Hmmy hope you have an amazing shower! I had one last weekend & it was lovely  such exciting times! Woop
> 
> I'm counting down the days, only. Handful of sleeps to go! Xx

Awesome!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Girls, I have gestational diabetes!! :cry: I was told that children born from mothers with GD are more likely to be obese later on as well as having high blood pressure?? I know you're you're so busy Stacer and Stay, but since you've had e experience with this can you share how it was handled by your Dr whenever you get a chance? Mine has given me this chart I'm supposed to fill in tracking my blood sugar levels but I'm not even sure what numbers I'm supposed to stay below. :nope: any help would be appreciated please. Of course I just read on Dr Google that my babies might struggle with obesity??!! So bumbed :( 

:hugs:


----------



## Silversurfer

Hi hmommy, 
Normal blood sugar are anywhere between 4.5 - 7 (hope it's same measurement as in the uk), often they will start u on some insulin with food after checking your normal pattern Hun. And will teach you how much to take with the foods you usually eat. Children are more likely to have problems if the blood sugars remain out of control...and your getting it sorted!!! Your dr will advise you Hun. 
Hope the baby shower was good.
I'm playing the waiting game but trying to lose some of the weight I have gained over the last two years of trying. Miserable Sarah = eat nice food... Being good is so boring though.
Let me know how you get on
Sarah x


----------



## StayHopeful

Aimze, so excited for you :)

Lucinda, that's so awful that they can get away with it. I'm glad you're starting to come to terms with it though. And how exciting to find out it's a girl! I know what you mean though, I kept wanting to hear just one more time that we were having a boy. I had all the clothes bought but I didn't wash any of them until after my 36 week ultrasound, just in case.

Hmommy, I wouldn't worry too much about the registry. A lot of people buy things last-minute (like on the way to the shower) and a lot of people also go the gift card route, so you can go back to the store and use those to get the things you still need.

As far as gestational diabetes, don't worry too much. I've heard too that it puts our kids at an increased risk, as well as ourselves, but the most important thing to counteract that for both us and our kids is to be active and eat healthily. And that's something we have control over. My doctor had me check my blood sugar 4x a day. I did it first thing in the morning, before I ate, and she wanted it to be below 90. Then I would check it 2 hours after breakfast, lunch, and dinner and it was supposed to be below 120. I had to avoid or eat sweets in moderation, but I also had to be careful of carbs and fruits. I didn't have to take any medicine, mine was entirely diet controlled. And every once in a while I did just say oh well and have a day that I went over on. But overall things looked fine and my doctor was happy with it. It does increase your chances for big babies and delivering early, not really sure how that would impact a twin pregnancy, but I know for me I delivered 3+ weeks early and my DS was fairly big for that gestational age. But my GD resolved itself as soon as I delivered and now I'm back to normal. Hopefully that info helps, just let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## hmommy219

Silversurfer said:


> Hi hmommy,
> Normal blood sugar are anywhere between 4.5 - 7 (hope it's same measurement as in the uk), often they will start u on some insulin with food after checking your normal pattern Hun. And will teach you how much to take with the foods you usually eat. Children are more likely to have problems if the blood sugars remain out of control...and your getting it sorted!!! Your dr will advise you Hun.
> Hope the baby shower was good.
> I'm playing the waiting game but trying to lose some of the weight I have gained over the last two years of trying. Miserable Sarah = eat nice food... Being good is so boring though.
> Let me know how you get on
> Sarah x

Thank you!! So happy to hear from you. I always include you in my prayers :hugs: Thanks for the info on GD!! I know how easy it was for me to gain weight when I was TTC because my doc had told me to ease up on the working out so I put on some unwanted weight. Isnt it frustrating how easy it is to gain and how bloody hard it is to loose?!


----------



## hmommy219

StayHopeful said:


> Aimze, so excited for you :)
> 
> Lucinda, that's so awful that they can get away with it. I'm glad you're starting to come to terms with it though. And how exciting to find out it's a girl! I know what you mean though, I kept wanting to hear just one more time that we were having a boy. I had all the clothes bought but I didn't wash any of them until after my 36 week ultrasound, just in case.
> 
> Hmommy, I wouldn't worry too much about the registry. A lot of people buy things last-minute (like on the way to the shower) and a lot of people also go the gift card route, so you can go back to the store and use those to get the things you still need.
> 
> As far as gestational diabetes, don't worry too much. I've heard too that it puts our kids at an increased risk, as well as ourselves, but the most important thing to counteract that for both us and our kids is to be active and eat healthily. And that's something we have control over. My doctor had me check my blood sugar 4x a day. I did it first thing in the morning, before I ate, and she wanted it to be below 90. Then I would check it 2 hours after breakfast, lunch, and dinner and it was supposed to be below 120. I had to avoid or eat sweets in moderation, but I also had to be careful of carbs and fruits. I didn't have to take any medicine, mine was entirely diet controlled. And every once in a while I did just say oh well and have a day that I went over on. But overall things looked fine and my doctor was happy with it. It does increase your chances for big babies and delivering early, not really sure how that would impact a twin pregnancy, but I know for me I delivered 3+ weeks early and my DS was fairly big for that gestational age. But my GD resolved itself as soon as I delivered and now I'm back to normal. Hopefully that info helps, just let me know if you have any other questions!

Thank you Stay! Thanks for sharing the numbers. This gives me a better idea of how things are looking. So far i've been really low.. In the 80s and 70s. ??? :wacko:

Ok I spoke too soon! My level 2 hours after dinner tonight was 154 ugh!! :(


----------



## StayHopeful

It takes some trial and error to find out what works for you. I learned which foods I could eat, which ones I had to avoid, and which ones I could only eat in moderation. Don't beat yourself up if you accidentally go over a few times, it's a learning process. The important thing is that for the most part, your levels stay low, especially your fasting number. If that gets high you may have to go on meds. If it's only higher after eating, it just means you need to adjust your diet.


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-sorry to hear about GD but try not to stress. Seriously-I think stress puts you into early labor, my sister is 34 weeks and I'm labor as I write , she's been severely stressed, as was I before I delivered. Ok but back to your question! :) stay us definitely right! It is completely trial and error. I couldn't eat many carbs or fruit for breakfast, and I never did figure out my evening snack to get my morning bouncer low. But do the best you can! And your babies will be fine. Keep them active and eating healthy and they will do well! My baby was bigger too 4 weeks early, so that's possible, but I hear a lot of the effects occur when the blood sugar isn't well controlled. So once you figure out what you can and can't eat then just stick to that plan. Keep a food diary of what you're eating so that you know! Hope you get the hang of it soon! It's very confusing, trust me I know. Bit try not to stress, those babies need a stress free home!! ;) how was your shower?

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Just saying a quick hello to everyone....I have a Obgyn apt next thurs which ill b 16.5 weeks so don't know if they will do an ultrasound ....kind of want to confirm that it's a girl since I started thinking of names.


----------



## hmommy219

Happy first Mother's day ladies!!!!!!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks Hmommy! It feels great to be a mom on Mother's Day! You and Lucinda will sure enjoy the holiday next year!! And hopefully silver will too! :) 

My sister had her baby early, 34 weeks. Baby is in nicu and she's already been released from the hospital. He's doing well, but his lungs were just under developed since he was early. It's just so crazy how both of our babies were early and both of our babies were in icu.

Lucinda-hope you find out for sure!!! So exciting to already think of names! I'm sure you're so thrilled to be this far! Yay!


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, hmommy, it was a really amazing feeling to be able to celebrate this year! DH and I ended the day with awful food poisoning, though, I was in the ER yesterday morning because I couldn't keep anything down and was dehydrated. Starting to feel a little better today though.

I know that next year all of you will be celebrating Mother's Day with your little ones! It really does make all the years and BFNs worth it.


----------



## islandnyc

Hello ladies may I join? I have been on prescribed birth control/ prenatal vit/ baby asprin for 15 days and tomm I start 5 ml of Lupron daily. This is my third IVF. I had a successful pregnancy from an FET two years ago which resulted in my son but both of my last two fresh IVF's did not work out. I am worried but I am hopeful and I thought joining a forum might help. :hi:

Just realized that the ladies on this thread are probably way ahead of me in the process. Sorry to waste your time. Sorry, New to this.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hello and welcome,
How exciting....I can remember like yesterday starting and being excited and nervous to start. You will find that the ladies here are super supportive! These ladies despite getting their BFP stuck around and cheered me on throughout my 3 fresh...1 frozen and 3 moths of Lupron depot(I had to sit out during these 3 moths and wait for my frozen which got me my bfp). Im currently 16 wks pregnant. Im also from NY...what clinic are you using if you don't mind me asking?



islandnyc said:


> Hello ladies may I join? I have been on prescribed birth control/ prenatal vit/ baby asprin for 15 days and tomm I start 5 ml of Lupron daily. This is my third IVF. I had a successful pregnancy from an FET two years ago which resulted in my son but both of my last two fresh IVF's did not work out. I am worried but I am hopeful and I thought joining a forum might help. :hi:
> 
> Just realized that the ladies on this thread are probably way ahead of me in the process. Sorry to waste your time. Sorry, New to this.


----------



## islandnyc

Lucinda7981 With my son I was using CWRC (Center for Women's reproductive Care) in Columbus Circle. But now I have relocated to the Tampa Bay area so I am going to the Florida Fertility Institute. Congrats on your pregnancy, so happy for you. My son was also the result of a FET.


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, island! Some of us may be further than others in the process, but that doesn't mean that we don't remember every step of the way and we're happy to do whatever we can to support other ladies who are in the same boat. FX for you this cycle!


----------



## hmommy219

Welcome Island! :hugs: Which protocol will you be cycling with? I hope this is your lucky cycle!! Yes, we are a little ahead but feel welcome to post with your progress and any questions. Fingers crossed!!! :happydance:


Stacer, wow... your sister delivered at 34 weeks! Hopefully baby won't be in the nicu long :hugs:

Lucinda, can't wait to hear about your ultrasound! :happydance:

I had my first shower (friends) last week and got emotional opening presents because I just couldn't believe I'd made it to that point. It was so wonderful. :cloud9: My family shower (which is really just my in laws because my fam are all in England) is in June 1st so really excited for that day to come! :happydance: At my last scan, both babies were weighing 2lbs 10 ounces so we're plugging along. :happydance:


----------



## stacergirl

Welcome islandnyc! I'm in Florida too! I have heard good things about your center! Hoping it works out for you! Like the others said, we are further along but don't mind you joining!! We just want everyone to get their miracle baby!! Keep us posted on your progress and we will be here to cheer you on!! 

Hmomny-they're saying 4 more days to monitor feeding but he's doing well!! So exciting about your shower!!! I can totally understand why you would be emotionL, but you better believe it!! You're getting a boy Abd a girl!! Yay! Are you set on any names? 

Lucinda-can't believe you are 16 weeks! Wow! Times flying!


----------



## Silversurfer

Islandnyc, I'm waiting to go into my third cycle. The ladies on this thread are genuinely awesome and a though a bit ahead of us really supportive. Good luck Hun x


----------



## Silversurfer

Stacer- how is ur sister getting on Hun?
Am having a bit if a stressy meltdown at work. It is so stressful and starting to think not good for me but no alternatives at mo. Love my clinical job but manage a sl crazy person that is driving me insane and the dept is being restructured. All other seniors are off on maternity so I end up doing their jobs n mine... Whilst trying to be super chilled. It just isn't happening boo x wish life came with a crystal ball at moment x


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy that's awesome that babies are already 2 lbs ;)
Nothing exciting to report about my apt this am as baby didn't feel like doing much. I have scheduled the anatomy scan for 6/10.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Island I def know that clinic as I considered it at kind point but ended up going with SIRM.


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-sorry you're so stressed! Hopefully it eases up on you in time for your cycle! My sister and baby are good. Baby failed the car seat test (they put baby in car seat for 90 min to see if baby can handle it breathing wise and mentally-not sure if they only do it with pre terms or all babies) but maybe tomorrow they can take him home? 

Hmommy-I just thought of something, when you go in to deliver at Winnie, they give you free meals, one item from each category. Usually your DH can pay $5 and get one item from each category too, But if you call and order for the both of you, they usually don't charge!! So saves you a little bit! Also the pediatric hospitalist on staff there are awesome (esp dr pinellas and dr siebel), but their while group is great. They see all babies and do circumcisions, but if baby is in nicu they don't see them. I used to credential physicians at Winnie Palmer!! Let me know if you have questions. You said you took a tour right? Did you pre register too? If so keep that green card handy in case you go early!!


----------



## aimze

Fab to hear from everyone 

As everyone else has said this thread has been going a long time but there's been so much support over exactly a year!!!

Well ladies our gorgeous 11month son is officially home, he's a gem and so hard to believe after everything I'm a mummy!!  

Anyone got any good plans for the weekend? We have lots of visitors for the first time so hoping little man copes ok an sticks to his mummy an daddy 

Sending lots of love x


----------



## StayHopeful

Congratulations, Aimze! That's so awesome!!!

I go back to work on Monday, having a really hard time with it today.


----------



## hmommy219

Aimze, yey!!! :happydance: baby boy is home!! How is he doing? How are you guys doing? So thrilled for you!!!

Stay, so sorry you're having to head back to work...it stinks for you emotionally but you're being a good mama by providing for your baby. :hugs:

Stacer, thanks for the tip!! :) we did pre-register and I'm convinced these babies will come early so I've got that little ticket in my purse and after my family shower next week I'll be packing my hospital bag and keeping it by the door!! :dohh: :happydance:

So how many weeks is your sisters baby now? That's great that Winnie does the car seat test! Wow!! Hey, did you have to get the tdap vaccine? My Dr is asking that my whole family get it??!!


----------



## Silversurfer

Hmommy , ur getting there Hun 29 weeks that's fab x


----------



## Silversurfer

Aimze, hope ur enjoying being a mummy Hun x


----------



## stacergirl

Aimze-that is such wonderful news! Congrats!! Hope you enjoy every minute with him! 

Hmommy-I don't think we got that vaccine. Do you know why they recommended it? My sisters baby is 1 week 3 days new, she would be been 36 weeks this Wednesday I believe. Baby got to go home on Friday so she's adjusting, she's having a hard time with BFing. It's definitely a challenge, so I get it! I pump and bottle feed as actually bfing was too stressful bc I didn't know how much he was eating. Glad you got your bag packed and are ready!!


----------



## stacergirl

Stay-so sorry you're going back to work!! It's very hard, I'm not going to lie! I pretty much looked at pics of my little guy all day!! The only good thing is how excited you'll be to get home every day. And you do appreciate the time you have with them more bc you know you won't be there all day every day. But it's hard!! Hope you get through it!! Who will be with the baby while yore at work?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Aimze congrats.....how exciting!


----------



## StayHopeful

My MIL is watching him this week while I'm at work, then my mom next week and my dad the week after that. Then I'll have the summer with him before we put him in daycare. Driving away the first day was sooo hard, but it's been a little easier yesterday and this morning. I've been so busy at work that once I get there, I don't even have a second to miss him. I've been adjusting to pumping at work, which is definitely different. So far it's going okay though.

Aimze, how is everything going having your little one at home?


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stayhopeful glad to hear that it's getting easier to leave him and that you get to spend the summer with him.


----------



## stacergirl

How's everyone doing?!


----------



## hmommy219

Hi Stacer! :hugs:

I'm doing well. Hanging in there. The gestational diabetes and 4 times a day blood monitoring stinks though. :nope: I can keep my numbers below the requirements about 90% of the time but whenever I get a high reading I get so down on myself just knowing that my babies are getting too much sugar and its my fault. :( 

My doc also said the babies continue to measure a week ahead but their femurs have started to slow in their growth..which kind if freaks me out?? Their legs currently measure 29 weeks while everything else measures almost 32 weeks. :shrug: Neither my hubby or myself are particularly tall so it could just be genetics but it of course bothers me. 

Anyway, last shower this Sunday then its just the wait and watch game I guess. :). Oh, and we settled on Liam and Paige as our names. :happydance:

How are you and little Cobin doing? Do you feel comfortable posting a pic?


----------



## stacergirl

Love the names Paige and Liam! So cute!! Don't stress about the sugar! I did but it's not worth it! Your sugar has to be high all the time for it to affect the babies. Just do the best you can do!! You're getting close! That's interesting about the femur. Is the doctor concerned? I wouldn't be concerned if I were you. Babies grow at different rates, so it could have to do with your and your dh heights, or could just be that they are the length they need to be. Either way, Try to stay stress free-thats important for you!! Everything that will be, will be, so as long as those babies are healthy, that's all that matters! Do you and your dh think you'll be done after these 2 babies?! :)

My Little boy is doing great! He is already 3 and a half months! He smiles, which is adorable, he likes standing and is putting things in mouth now! He is the best!! Working from home is mentally draining but worth it to be with him!!


----------



## stacergirl

I"m not sure how to post a pic...


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> Love the names Paige and Liam! So cute!! Don't stress about the sugar! I did but it's not worth it! Your sugar has to be high all the time for it to affect the babies. Just do the best you can do!! You're getting close! That's interesting about the femur. Is the doctor concerned? I wouldn't be concerned if I were you. Babies grow at different rates, so it could have to do with your and your dh heights, or could just be that they are the length they need to be. Either way, Try to stay stress free-thats important for you!! Everything that will be, will be, so as long as those babies are healthy, that's all that matters! Do you and your dh think you'll be done after these 2 babies?! :)
> 
> My Little boy is doing great! He is already 3 and a half months! He smiles, which is adorable, he likes standing and is putting things in mouth now! He is the best!! Working from home is mentally draining but worth it to be with him!!

3 1/2 months already?! Wow!! It's amazing how quickly the time passes! :happydance: Even though it's tough working from home, it's great that you have the option. I think seeing your baby smile must be the greatest feeling in the world :cloud9: 

Well, my doc is sending me off to a dietician and putting me on bloody insulin now.:wacko: I am also having to get B12 injections every day. I thought after IVF I'd be done with shots but I guess not! Grrrrrrrrr!!

Well, if I get lucky, only 5-6 weeks to go and it can't come soon enough! 

Oh, and to post a pic, you go to advanced post then cluck on the paperclip symbol and upload a photo. Sometimes I have issues with that too though...it's temperamental! Lol!


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, whenever you get the chance, can you let me know what freebies they give you for both yourself and baby at Winnie? Lol.. I m only asking because I wanted to work on my hospital bag next week and just want to keep it light..I tend to be a major over packer! :wacko: Right now I'm just thinking 1 nightgown and robe, bfeeding bras, pump, onesies and hats, and toiletries. People have also said it's helpful to bring the boppy for support when feeding. 

What do you think so far? Will they supply pads, diapers, etc,.. ? 

:thumbup:


----------



## stacergirl

They give you diapers, formula if needed, wipes, pacis and blankets for babies, as well as nasal aspirator and diaper rash cream if needed. Take all that's left with you!! Those pacis are the best! 
Don't worry about bringing your pump, they will let you use theirs and you can keep the supplies which is great to have extras if you have the medela pump. Ask for and tKe as much as they give you. They will give you nipple guard if needed too. They will give you bottles and nipples to feed baby if needed. They don't give nipple pads so bring a pair just in case but you prob won't need them, takes a while for milk to come in. Plus I never leak. Boppy is great idea! Trying to use those pillows is ridiculous! Also nursing bras or nursing sleep bras are good. They'll want you to do a lot of skin to skim so keep that in mind.

For you, a gown was a necessity for me for the 2nd night, it was so nice to clean up and get in my own clothes. They check your nana often so don't bring pants They give you pads and mesh panties. Take these home with you! 

They will give you socks, or you can bring your own. I brought flip flops for trips to and from bathroom. Bring all your bathroom necessities bc theirs is only body/hand wash. 

If I think of anything else I'll let you know. For babies just bring going home outfit hat mittens socks. They scratch their face a lot with their nails. You will prob need preemies unless they weigh more than 6 lbs each.


----------



## hmommy219

Awesome, Stacer, thank you!! :hugs: that makes it pretty easy!! I don't know why, but packing my bag is really getting me excited! LOL :happydance:


----------



## StayHopeful

Hmommy, sorry to hear about insulin but glad things are going well! I wouldn't worry too much about the femurs, those ultrasound measurements aren't always accurate. When I went in 3 days before I went into labor they said my LO weighed 5 1/2 lb and then he came out at 6lb 12 oz! And I agree with what Stacer said about the hospital bag. You don't need much, but take everything they'll give you! I wore the hospital gown the entire time, but I wore a nursing tank or nursing bra underneath it. And depending on if you're cold natured, you may want socks.


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks Stayhopeful!! :hugs:

I have my final baby shower tomorrow and I know someone has bought my diaper bag so I'm going to try to get everything in that. My hubby won't be able to carry tons of my bags out for me after my c section since he'll have two babies in car seats! :wacko: so I figured if I can travel light, it'll make things easier :thumbup:

:happydance:


----------



## stacergirl

Did they already schedule the c-section?? When is it? And typically they wheel you out in a wheel chair while carrying both babies and a patient transporter will have a cart to wheel out the 2 car seats and all of your belongings! So your hubby will definitely have help!! You will probably have to stay 3 days since you're having a c-section. So if you wanted to bring a second gown you could. And I would bring yoga pants and top or something comfy like that to go home in! Enjoy your baby shower!! 

Stay hopeful how is your LO??


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sorry that I've been Mia everyone but we are moving out of state the first week of August...I'm going ahead of dh n he's meeting me at the end of that month.


----------



## Silversurfer

Hey gorgeous ladies, some good news waiting for period to start but they can fit me in as I checked the dates this morning for the short cycle. Was surprised but happy to actually feel excited about it!!! Work still rubbish but away at a conference next week so everything is looking up. Need everyone to cross their fingers and toes for this time xxx


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks Stacer for the info!! :hugs: we haven't been given our date yet but my doc wants to do it at 38 weeks. I on the other hand want 36 weeks which will put me at around July 7. We shall see [-o&lt; 

Silver!! :happydance: this is it girlie!! This is your time!! Start loading up on protein and water and keep us posted every step of the way!! Are you changing protocols at all? I am praying for you and just cannot wait to see how things go!! :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Silver, I am keeping everything crossed for you! Keep us posted!

Hmommy, hang in there. You're so close to meeting your little ones! It seems like time has flown by.

My LO is doing well, starting to get a little personality :) I love watching him smile and coo. I've been back at work for three weeks, but tomorrow is the last day of school and then I'll be home for the summer. It's been hard leaving him, but he's been in great hands with his grandparents. He did catch a cold that DH and I had over the weekend, so he was feeling pretty lousy but it wasn't anything serious. I can't wait until I'm back home with him!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Silver keeping everything crossed for you ;)


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-you are soooo close! I bet you're so excited! How was your last shower? Do you have anything else left to buy? Are you still on bedrest? I bet you've watched every movie by now!! 

Silver-that is great news! Best of luck to you!! Keep is posted!! 

Stay-couldn't you just stare at him all day? I know I could! The smiles are adorable!! And I love when my guy put his head of my shoulder, such a good feeling bc he could be holding it up but doesn't! :) I'm jealous you're off for the summer! M

Lucinda- sorry you're having to move! Hope your LO is growing big and strong!! Did you confirm she's a girl? Any names? I bet you'll be happy to have this move over so you can start on the nursery!! 

Things are good with me. My mil is back from her trip so I'll be working from home only 2 days a week...which I'm fortunate for that but miss him when I'm away, and I can't lie but I'm jealous that she gets to spend days with him while I'm at work bc I don't want to miss out. But I know I need to work bc I would drive myself craxy at home, plus we will have money for vacations which will be great! One of the docs wrote this blog about his story when he was in icu and it's posted on the hospitals website. feel free to read if you would like: https://myilluminateblog.com/how-th...-our-medical-team-saved-one-little-boys-life/.


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, that blog was about Cobin? Septic shock? Near death? Holy cow! I knew it was a tough situation but didn't realize how bad and dangerous :nope: He really is a little warrior!! 

My sister had her baby yesterday at 26 weeks. She is a little fighter and so far responding well to all the intrusive medical interventions and supports. My sister has named her after me...which of course has had me in tears all day! :cry: it's rotten being in a different country from her now in her time of need. 

I'm having Braxton hicks all day now..ugh... thinking these kids might want to make their appearance soon...


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-yes that blog is about my little guy!! He definitely went through a very tough time, And hearing it from the doctors perspective really makes us realize how bad off he really was! we're beyong thankful for those doctors and nurses. We actually sent thank you gifts to them bc they mean so much to us! We're so thankful he's doing well!!! 

Wow-what's with everyone having babies early? I hope your niece does well, but it sounds like she is! It's amazing what medicine and treatment can do!! I can't believe she Named her after you, that's awesome!! Congrats auntie!! I bet you're anxious for your babies!! Are you as prepared as you're going to be?! Bc I know you can never really prepare for babies, especially twins! You guys are going to have so much fun!! Just make sure your dh supports you and is there for you, bc for some reason it see like no matter how great the dad is, the parenting still falls back on the mom a lot more in the first few weeks/months. I guess it's mainly instinct, but also a lot to do with nursing!


----------



## aimze

Second the parenting always bein down t the mum! Men lol


----------



## stacergirl

Lol Aimze!! It's so true, isn't it!! You have your LO right? How is it going???


----------



## aimze

Stacer so so true! Honesty sometimes I can't decide whether I feel more like Cinderella or a mother of my husband and baby!

Little ones been home for 5weeks tomorrow! Can't believe it! He's so amazing  

X


----------



## stacergirl

Lol I know! Awe that is great Aimze!!! So glad it's working out and you're loving it! Isn't it awesome to see these little babies grow!!! I'm addicted!!


----------



## aimze

Oh it is! Everyday he does new things and just amazes me! 

Did I tell you we might have anew arrival soon? We're looking at adopting his younger unborn brother too!! Find out in next few weeks what the situation is! 

It's so good it's been over a year since we started an were all still talking on the same thread! X


----------



## stacergirl

Aimze! That's amazing that you might be getting another too! Those kids are so blessed! On a side note that girl has no business getting pregnant, and how annoying that she can so easily as we're all undergoing fertility treatment, BUT In this situation I think it was meant to be so that you can have your family! I'm happy for you!! :) 

We gave our little guy some avocado on Sunday and yesterday as my doc recommended we start solids bc we need to chunk him up! I think he liked it!! It was cute!


----------



## Silversurfer

Hey ladies, collected my meds today so start in a few weeks. Actually excited and thinking if trying to take some time of work when stimulation starts to minimise stress of work rubbish... Feeling excited. Hoping it's our time. Glad ur little bundles of joy are all good xxx


----------



## StayHopeful

Aimze, that's so great! Keep us posted, I'm glad things are going well.

Silver, keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## aimze

Yay silver fingers crossed for you 

Stacer the women whose birth children are in care are all Seriously fertile!! Their bodies need a break, it's all just so crazy the things you hear! X


----------



## hmommy219

Hi girls!

Silver, keeping fingers, toes, eyes and everything crossed for you!!! :thumbup:

Aimze, so great to hear from you and your family may be growing??!! Amazing!! :happydance:

Stayhopeful & Stacer, I love reading your updates...just knowing how much you're enjoying your babies makes me so excited for the arrival of mine :cloud9:

Lucinda, how are you feeling? :hugs:

I'm feeling pretty heavy and achy now. I'm enormous...at my doc s office they call me Kelly the Belly! Lol.... it's unseemly. :dohh::wacko:


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-yay exciting!!! Praying everything works out for you!!!! Keep us posted!!

Hmommy-or should I say Kelly the belly?! Lol! That's cute! At least you're all belly -well it sounds that way! Your LOs will be here in no time!! You'll have to jump on when you find time, most likely while breastfeeding bc you're limited to what you can do so it's easy to jump on the internet! But I'm sure you'll be busy! Oh there's an app called mammababy that I recommend, helps you jeep track of feedings and diapers and stuff-trust me you won't even know your name so you'll need something to help you keep track of feedings! I think there's a free trial then you pay to keep going. 

Aimze-must be nice to be that fertile! Lol but at least they're doing the right thing and giving them up for adoption instead of having abortions or bringing them up in an unstable home!! 

Lucinda-hope the move is going well! How's your bump?? You got to be getting a lot closer now!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hi stacer....the bump is huge and the move is overwhelming! I will be traveling without my husband n he won't be joining me until 3 wks later:/ 
Also want to apologize for being MIA but I purchased a new phone n for the life of me I couldn't remember log in info.....hope everyone is doing well ;)


----------



## pcsoph2890

Hello old friends.....
Having a boring night and thought I'd update you all.
My amazing daughter was born on the 5th Feb. Eve 6lb9oz. Quite an easy pregnancy apart from legs/feet towards the end.
Aimez and myself are now good friends and just met up after meeting on this forum. (And I can vouch for how adorable her son is!!)
Being a mum is amazing. And to be honest I would've been happy getting pregnant again as soon as I popped Eve out. 
We have 3 frozen ones so I'm hoping by the end of this year I want to be trying to defrost one of them (think twins with what I know now is too scary - don't get me wrong Eve is a very easy, chilled out baby, but nothing can prepare you for the tiredness!!)
It is so nice to see the familiar names on here hmommy, stacergirl to name but a few!!

Pic to follow....


----------



## pcsoph2890

Sorry girls for some reason I cannot upload the photo!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Hi pscoph! It's good to hear from you! I'm Glad you're doing well! I agree, nothing can really prepare you but it's definitely worth if! I'm glad you got some frozen embryos to use though-I wish I did. That's great you and aimze have become friends!! 

Lucinda-I'll be away from dh for 3 weeks next month so I can relate! Glad baby is growing! Hopefully as soon as the move is over you can get started on the fun stuff like the nursery!


----------



## aimze

Hi soph fancy seeing you on here 

I can vouch for how cute an pretty gorgeous Eve is!!

X


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, I will definitely check out that app! :thumbup: 

Lucinda, good luck on your move...ugh, I can't imagine! :wacko: 

Soph!!!! So happy to hear from you :happydance: I love the name Eve, and think it's awesome that you and Aimze are now friends off-line as well. :hugs: I think the friends we've made here can relate to one another in a special way and I'm so happy to hear that. It's great that you have frozen embies ready to go...you'll have to keep us updated!! 

I'm so ready for these babies to be here!! :coffee: And Stacer, if you'd be up for it, and once I'm able to leave the house with twins (which could be around Christmas lol) I would love to take a page out of Aimze and Soph's book and get together for tea, coffee (or vodka!!! Lol) sometime :friends:

34 weeks and counting......


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks ladies!!! Wow Hmommy your hitting the home stretch!!! Yeah I'm nervous about the hospitals in the Orlando area as I el be new there and don't know much....kind of stressful as I have all this legwork to do solo!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Oh yes stacer I'm looking forward to the fun stuff like the nursery ;)


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda7981 said:


> Thanks ladies!!! Wow Hmommy your hitting the home stretch!!! Yeah I'm nervous about the hospitals in the Orlando area as I el be new there and don't know much....kind of stressful as I have all this legwork to do solo!

Wait , you're moving to Orlando? What part?


----------



## aimze

Yay more offline buddies for you hmommy  

It's so nice to be able to hVe pals to speak to online because it's just not the same as what friends are going through. I was telling soph last week my mate who'd been trying for 3 months said back last year "oh it's so hard this ttc, every month I just get so upset because I've been wanting this so long" erm hang on love, you're ttc for 3 cycles an it just so happened that was the cycle you got pregnant!

Also the fact everyone's stuck around for so long is fab  I wonder how august lover got on with her triplets?! X


----------



## Lucinda7981

Moving to the Casselberry/Altmonte Springs area.....arrive 8/7 ;)


hmommy219 said:


> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!!! Wow Hmommy your hitting the home stretch!!! Yeah I'm nervous about the hospitals in the Orlando area as I el be new there and don't know much....kind of stressful as I have all this legwork to do solo!
> 
> Wait , you're moving to Orlando? What part?Click to expand...


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda7981 said:


> Moving to the Casselberry/Altmonte Springs area.....arrive 8/7 ;)
> 
> 
> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda7981 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!!! Wow Hmommy your hitting the home stretch!!! Yeah I'm nervous about the hospitals in the Orlando area as I el be new there and don't know much....kind of stressful as I have all this legwork to do solo!
> 
> Wait , you're moving to Orlando? What part?Click to expand...Click to expand...

Oh my gosh, you'll be about 20 minutes from me :) It'd be awesome if you, Stacer and I were able to get together at some point :happydance:


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-we're all going to be really close!! That's crazy! Well I have worked for Winnie hospital and all of the Florida hospitals. The baby place at winter park hospital is becoming pretty popular nd is close to you. Although Winnie Palmer specializes in babies and mothers only And is like a hotel setting, but it's downtown-but in my opinion was worth the drive. Any idea which OB you'll be going to? That will most likely determine where you deliver. Florida hospital Altamonte is nice as well for delivery. You're pretty close to me as well! 

Hmommy-we should get together! 

How's everyone else??


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer and Hmommy meeting up sounds great ;) stacer to be honest I don't know what I'm doing in regards to obgyn n hospital...will figure it out once I get there.....thanks for all the insight on area hospitals ;) right now I'm dealing with my car being broken into n vandalized....so frustrating !!!!


----------



## aimze

Oh no Lucinda :-( did thy take anything from inside? X


----------



## StayHopeful

Oh no, I'm so sorry Lucinda! Not what you needed right now :(


----------



## hmommy219

Ugh, Lucinda-thats awful :(


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, it's a deal then! As soon as I've got a handle on things with the twins, we'll have to get together! :happydance: a quick question for you: did Winnie Palmer provide you with a feeding chart of some kind to take home?


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-feeding chart for how often to feed the babies? They tell you to feed them every 2-3 hours at least, but honestly you just feed them when they're hungry, or screaming if you can't tell the difference. Lol! But if they're preterm they might not eat as much at one sitting so you'll be feeding quite frequently, especially when they go through growth spurts! Pump as often as possow so dh can help if you're ok with them using a bottle-but I think you'll be so exhausted that you won't care!! Lol 

If you're referring to a chart to keep record of how often you feed? They do bc they make you keep track of each feeding and diaper change that you do while in the hospital! 

Btw-who is your ob if you don't mind me asking? 

Lucinda-poor thing! So sorry!!


----------



## hmommy219

Ok sounds good. Thanks :) My ob is Dr Bayouth-he has zero bedside manner but he's taken pretty good care of me so I can't complain. :thumbup:

. I'm praying that I go into labour this weekend which will put me at 36 weeks and hopefully keep the babies out of the nicu! [-o&lt;[-o&lt; Our official cesarean date is now scheduled for July 21 @ 9am. I can't wait that long!! Lol....:wacko:


----------



## stacergirl

I cannot believe dr bayouth is your ob! I know him very well, used to work with him when I worked at orlando health! He was always dept chair of ob/gyn there, not sure if he still is, but basically that means he knows what he's doing! So you're definitely in good hands!! He's an interesting character though!! But the women seem to love him as their OB! The woman doc that works there is his wife (can't remember her name) but I was surprised bc she's so petite compared to him! July 21 does seem far away! Especially when you're carrying twins!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you to go into labor soon!!
Btw-just to give you an idea-my 4.5 month old is eating 7-8 oz every 3 hours from 7am-10pm, he doesn't eat in the middle of the night, but he still wakes up a couple times a week for his paci. I think he's eating a lot but the doc said to chunk him up. I was always worried about over feeding them, but honestly I don't think you can, they will stop when they're full!


----------



## hmommy219

Omg, Stacer! It's a small world! :dohh: Dr Bayouth is definitely a character! The first time I met with him (now bear in mind I was a nervous, insecure wreck..having just been discharged from the IVF clinic and knowing I was carrying twins after the miscarriage) he walked in wearing a Hawaiian shirt and took a personal cell phone call during our consultation! Lol...:wacko: However, I have to say, his office runs like a well oiled machine and I've followed his directions by the letter and here I am now so I guess I can't fault him! Lol... and yes, his wife is the polar opposite! Lol. :shrug:

Your little guy seems like he's gotten into a great schedule! That's awesome!! :) I think that' become one of my primary concerns now: how the heck will I get these guys on a similar, SANE, schedule?? :wacko:
We shall see. I just want to hold them!! Getting so impatient! :)


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-that's hilarious about dr bayouth! I'm glad he's taking good care of you though!! It will be hard to get those babies on a schedule, especially the first 4-8 weeks you can throw the word schedule out the wjndow. But if you keep track after that of when they sleep/eat etc you'll notice they kind of make their own schedule so you can tweak it to work with yours! My little guy insists that his first bottle be at 630-7a, when technically I want it at 7, lol, so I just give it to him around 645a and he usually holds out til 10a though. If I notice it's hard for him to get to 10a without being hungry then I feed him an extra ounce at 645 the next day. You'll figure out what works. But honestly you don't need to think about schedule until they're at least 8 weeks, they change so much in that time frame and start sleeping less around 8 weeks.


----------



## Lucinda7981

So they finally came to look at car for the estimate....so hopefully it won't be another yr before I can get it repaired :/ they stole two huge bottles of Hennessy( husbands family was having Hindu wedding celebrations and he was to deliver those)......anywho my guess is that they wanted his Father's Day gift which was still in the trunk....a gas grill that was too huge to remove but you can tell they tried.


----------



## aimze

Omg hommy can't believe you're nearly there!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hmommy, you're so close! I'm so excited for you that you're already at 36 weeks. Only one more week and you'll be as far along as I was when DS came, and he was perfectly healthy and didn't have to spend any time in the NICU. It's almost here :)

Stacer, you've been so good about getting your LO on a routine! I still let mine set his own routine for the most part, though around 3 months he kind of settled into his own schedule. He consistently sleeps 7-10 hours at night happydance:) but during the day he still eats every 1.5-3 hours. I was thinking that he'd be able to go longer at this point, but maybe because he's still small he eats more frequently than most babies his age. He sort of has a nap schedule, but it's not as consistent as I'd like it to be yet.


----------



## hmommy219

StayHopeful said:


> Hmommy, you're so close! I'm so excited for you that you're already at 36 weeks. Only one more week and you'll be as far along as I was when DS came, and he was perfectly healthy and didn't have to spend any time in the NICU. It's almost here :)
> 
> Stacer, you've been so good about getting your LO on a routine! I still let mine set his own routine for the most part, though around 3 months he kind of settled into his own schedule. He consistently sleeps 7-10 hours at night happydance:) but during the day he still eats every 1.5-3 hours. I was thinking that he'd be able to go longer at this point, but maybe because he's still small he eats more frequently than most babies his age. He sort of has a nap schedule, but it's not as consistent as I'd like it to be yet.

I know, Stay, I'm dying here!! :happydance: I pray every night now that my water breaks so I don't have to wait until the 21st for my C-section! lol...

Sounds like your little man has done very well to be sleeping 7-10 hours at night! Awesome!! :thumbup:


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda7981 said:


> So they finally came to look at car for the estimate....so hopefully it won't be another yr before I can get it repaired :/ they stole two huge bottles of Hennessy( husbands family was having Hindu wedding celebrations and he was to deliver those)......anywho my guess is that they wanted his Father's Day gift which was still in the trunk....a gas grill that was too huge to remove but you can tell they tried.

Lucinda, I hope those jerks get the bad Karma they deserve!! :growlmad: How are you feeling lately? Any new symptoms?


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> Hmommy-that's hilarious about dr bayouth! I'm glad he's taking good care of you though!! It will be hard to get those babies on a schedule, especially the first 4-8 weeks you can throw the word schedule out the wjndow. But if you keep track after that of when they sleep/eat etc you'll notice they kind of make their own schedule so you can tweak it to work with yours! My little guy insists that his first bottle be at 630-7a, when technically I want it at 7, lol, so I just give it to him around 645a and he usually holds out til 10a though. If I notice it's hard for him to get to 10a without being hungry then I feed him an extra ounce at 645 the next day. You'll figure out what works. But honestly you don't need to think about schedule until they're at least 8 weeks, they change so much in that time frame and start sleeping less around 8 weeks.

Thanks Stacer, I was hoping I'd be leaking or something by now. Anything to give me a sign that I'll produce milk for these two. I'm getting all kinds of advice (some unwanted) from my MIL and SIL on breast feeding so I don't want to fail at it... ahhh... pressure!! :dohh:


----------



## StayHopeful

hmommy, I never leaked at all during pregnancy. Even now, the only time I ever leak is when DS has slept a really long time and I wake up engorged in the morning. But I haven't had any supply issues.  I think some women just don't leak.


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-I second what stay said. I Never leaked before the babies came and only leaked when breasts got engorged from sleeping to long at night without feeding and I never had a supply issue, in fact I made more than he ate! Don't stress...breastfeeding is a learned skill in my opinion! So it will take time but you'll get it! And either way, you tried so you won't be a failure!! Plus I'm sure your mil and sil didn't have twins either!! So take what they say, but remember everyone's different!! Hope the babies come soon!!

Stay-I'm all about a schedule! He can get off a little bit but I put him right back on! We're starting to switch to formula which is stressful because he spits up so much (always has) but I just don't know which formula is best. So I'm trying enfamil a.r. But haven't noticed too much of a decrease in his spit up yet. I'll give it a little while longer. That's great your LO is sleeping that long at night. My little guy goes 830-1030p then I feed him then he goes 1030p-630a, which is good but lately he's been waking up so I feel so tired all the time. Dh leaves for 3 weeks soon so I'm a bit worried bc I'm going to be exhausted!!

Silver-any update from you?! 

Lucinda-hope the stress isn't getting to you too much! 

Aimze-any word on getting your LOs sibling?!


----------



## Silversurfer

Hey gorgeous ladies, started down regging 11 days ago, waiting for period to start and then ring for scan. Fingers crossed it should be in next few days x 
Hmommy not long Hun hang in there. Stacer he's sleeping loads that's great


----------



## hmommy219

Yey Silver!! Exciting!!!!! :happydance: keep us posted throughout your cycle- this is the one girlie, I feel it!! :thumbup:


----------



## StayHopeful

Lots of luck and :dust: Silver! Keep us posted!


----------



## Silversurfer

Well period started so head in tomorrow for a scan. Asked GP for some time off work to minimise work stress and can concentrate on this working this time :happydance:


----------



## hmommy219

Silversurfer said:


> Well period started so head in tomorrow for a scan. Asked GP for some time off work to minimise work stress and can concentrate on this working this time :happydance:

Good for you! Pamper yourself!:hugs:


----------



## stacergirl

Good luck silver!!!!

Hmommy-I take it no babies yet?? Well they will be here very very soon either way!!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Aarrgh, Stacer, I am dying here!! 37 weeks tomorrow....cannot believe it. Lol... :hissy: 

I have gone off bed rest and am going for a pedicure today! Is it gross to pray that my water breaks while I'm in the chair? Lol., I read that foot massages can cause contractions so I'll be sure to tell her go deep!! :winkwink:


----------



## Silversurfer

Hmommy enjoy the pedicure. Started stim today. Had to laugh when I went for baseline scan, she could see a follicle (she thought from last cycle), so had to have bloods. Never straight forward :shrug:


----------



## StayHopeful

Wow hmommy, 37 weeks! It's so great that your LOs have been able to stay in this long. Now I hope you don't have too much longer to wait! And your toes will be cute for the delivery table too :)

Hang in there, silver. I know every delay is so frustrating. I went in for my baseline ultrasound right before IVF and they found a cyst, which pushed IVF back 3 weeks. I was so upset, but the timing ended up being perfect. If DS would have been born 3 weeks earlier, I would have had to go back to work sooner and would have had to put him in daycare instead of having grandparents watch him. You have such a great attitude, too! Keep us posted :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy hope u enjoyed ur pedicure!!!!!!
According to my countdown I have 25 days until I leave....I feel like I have so much to do :/ I did however go pick up my medical records from ob in person.
Silver lots of luck with the cycle !!!!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Silversurfer said:


> Hmommy enjoy the pedicure. Started stim today. Had to laugh when I went for baseline scan, she could see a follicle (she thought from last cycle), so had to have bloods. Never straight forward :shrug:

Stims today!!! Here we go Silver!! :happydance:


----------



## Silversurfer

Any advice ladies on what to do in stimming period? Drinking plenty of water, going for walks, keeping relaxed.. Anything else that might work.


----------



## hmommy219

Silversurfer said:


> Any advice ladies on what to do in stimming period? Drinking plenty of water, going for walks, keeping relaxed.. Anything else that might work.

High protein diet, Low sugar, low caffeine intake, royal jelly. If I think of anything else I'll write again. Oh and I kept hubby away from beer and wine and made him snack on celery because I read somewhere that it would keep his sperm super pure and strong!! Lol.,


----------



## Silversurfer

Thanks Hun :winkwink:
How are u feeling hmommy?


----------



## hmommy219

Silversurfer said:


> Thanks Hun :winkwink:
> How are u feeling hmommy?

You're welcome. :hugs: I'm feeling impatient, heavy, but can't complain. 6 days to go! Doing some last minute laundry, housework etc,. Before the onslaught of babies, family and friends begins :wacko:


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-glad you're pampering yourself a little! I was hoping you would have posted that you had those babies-I'm sure you're hoping the same! Lol! So close now!! Eek I'm so excited for you! Post as soon as you can!!!

Lucinda-hope you're doing well! 

Stay-how's your LO? Rolling over yet? Are you still nursing?

Silver-awesome Hun! Best of luck!! We're all rooting for you! 

Afm-my kid is the cutest thing I've ever seen in my life! Dh and I are a bit obsessed, so much so that we thjnk we need another kid to spread out the love! Lol! Since I have low amh I'm going to make a consultation appt with me RE to see if he suggests we try on our own or not waste time. We just want one more pregnancy-would love our little one to have a brother/sister!


----------



## hmommy219

Girls, I'm having contractions every 10 minutes but they're pretty mild. Not sure what to do. ?? Think I'll call my doc in a half hour and see what he has to say.....


----------



## Silversurfer

Hmommy- how exciting Hun. Nearly time for cuddles x
Stacer- how exciting considering going for your second.
Me- got a scan this morning and mega nervous. Will let u know how I get on later


----------



## Silversurfer

Hey gorgeous ladies, the scan was pants. One big follicle, 2 smaller ones. They discussed cancelling and are going to let me know. But think it ll be another scan next week if still only one that's big enough it ll prob be iui... Hoping the others catch up so I can convince them to go ahead with ivf and try egg collection. Any progress hmommy? Cute photos would b appreciated today x


----------



## hmommy219

Silversurfer said:


> Hey gorgeous ladies, the scan was pants. One big follicle, 2 smaller ones. They discussed cancelling and are going to let me know. But think it ll be another scan next week if still only one that's big enough it ll prob be iui... Hoping the others catch up so I can convince them to go ahead with ivf and try egg collection. Any progress hmommy? Cute photos would b appreciated today x

What's the dosage they have you on? I hope to God you can have ivf and not an iui :wacko: how much longer are you stimming for? Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Well girls, I thought last night might have been it, but with a couple of bottles of water and time lying down, the contractions finally slowed down.....so no babies yet :dohh:

Today we had our final appointment with our obgyn who proceeds to tell us that the hospital that we're delivering at routinely sends babies born before 39 weeks to the nicu! He also said that because we're having twins, expect that the babies will stay in the nicu after we've been discharged. :cry: what the heck????? He says it's a money/insurance thing. :shrug: we were both mortified and miserable when we left his office. 

All I can hope for is to prove this Dr wrong. :winkwink:


----------



## StayHopeful

Silver, was this your first ultrasound after you started stims? If so, I wouldn't panic yet. It seems like everyone I talk to has a disappointing first ultrasound and then everything is fine. I had 3 small follies at my first ultrasound and ended up with 36 eggs retrieved. And remember, it only takes 1! As far as what to do during stimming, I agree with hmommy. I tried to do high protein and I also drank a lot of gatorade to help with OHSS. I avoided caffeine and alcohol completely.

Hmommy, hang in there! I'm so happy for you that your little ones have been able to stay in there this long, but I'm sure at this point you're super anxious to meet them :) I can't believe they said babies go to the NICU before 39 weeks! Mine was 36w5d and they never even considered putting him in the NICU.

Stacer, it's exciting that you're thinking about another LO! We're still a few years off from thinking about that, but I did ask my OB about it at my 6-week postpartum appt. She recommended that when we're ready to try again, we just go ahead and use our frozen embryos instead of trying again on our own.

My LO is amazing! We are so in love with him. And I am so loving having the summer home with him. It's hard to even think about going back to work in August. He's starting to teethe, so he's not quite as constantly happy as he has been and we're trying to figure out the best ways to handle teething. He can roll from back to front, but hasn't quite mastered front to back yet. And he's cooing almost constantly, which I love. The past few weeks have been busy, we're getting ready to move. It's still in the same general area, just a bigger house and a little closer to work. But packing with a teething baby is almost impossible! He's at that age where he wants to be entertained because he gets bored but can't entertain himself yet, so he takes a lot of energy! For the most part he sleeps through the night though, which is awesome.


----------



## Silversurfer

It was my first scan after 7 injections (cos I do them in a morning). Consultant was very straight talking and said well we're having the same conversation. There are only 3 and the others won't grow at this point. If the 2 smaller ones don't grow then it ll be an iui. Me and my husband said well we did as you suggested last time but really want ivf regardless of the no of follicles, so if there is more than one will we still go ahead with egg collection. She sat there going mmmm two or three to procedure and I kept saying two. She then said oh well ivf doesn't seem to work for you!! Go back on Monday, trying hard to hold it together, I just feel crushed it shouldn't be this hard and Hubbie is busy looking at the cost of ivf elsewhere. The whole thing is pants x 

Hmommy hope the little ones can be with u and ur Hubbie rather than nicu. But ur nearly there Hun. Stay glad ur enjoying the summer Jackson sounds like he's getting on well x


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-so sorry Hun!! That would be great if you could talk them into letting you do ivf or go elsewhere! It's not fair! Hang in there!! 

Hmommy-I think he's just preparing you just in case. I delivered at that hospital at 36 weeks and my LO didn't go to nicu, they just took him to transition for 6 hours of testing but that's it. And my sisters baby was born at 34 weeks and he spent a week in nicu and but he weighed 5 lb 10 oz when he was born but his lungs weren't fully developed. So chances are your babies won't be in nicu! Stay strong honey you're almost there!!!! 

Stay-teething doesn't sound fun! My lil guy has been drooling so I'm starting to wonder if he's going to teethe soon. It's going to be hard going back to work in august but I'm sure you'll make due!! I wish we had frozen embryos but we don't so that's why we're thinking the sooner the better!! Plus I want them close in age!


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks girls. :hugs: 

Stayhopeful, I just love hearing you gush about your little man! :cloud9:

Silver, have they given you testosterone or HGH to mature the smaller follicles? I only had a couple of follies but I stimmed for 14 days and my Dr then had me inject HGH as a last ditch effort. It worked because I wound up with 9 mature eggs (which for me as a confirmed 'poor responder' was great). I can't believe they're telling you that IVF just doesn't work for you....I'd look for a better clinic if thats their attitude! :growlmad: thinking of you!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Silver, are you taking the same stim med as last time? Sorry that things are so up in the air, fx that you're able to do IVF! If not, maybe a different clinic is the answer for you.

You're so close, hmommy! I'm so excited for you! :)


----------



## Silversurfer

Hey gorgeous ladies, went to scan this morning.
2 x 12 mm follicles
1 X 23 mm follicle
4 x 8 mm follicle
So they wanted to cancel and change to iui because of the leading follicle, they think the others won't be viable mature eggs. Me and Hubbie sat they and said no we want ivf repeatedly and they caved but said it was against there advice with one follicle. Every time we go they say there will be no change it's just daft cos there has been change. So hcg tonight and egg collection 'just for my psychology' wed. Came out sl hopeful and at least we have a shot. 
Stay we have used same meds all 3 cycles, because they say no evidence anything else works better.
Need all the positive vibes guys... Hoping we're not out by wed x


----------



## stacergirl

Wow silver that's great that they gave in!!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!! Best of luck!

Hmommy-did you deliver your twins? How are you and babies? Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## Silversurfer

Hmommy can't wait to hear how your getting on Hun? So excited for you.

Had egg collection today and they got 3 yay... After saying I might get none, or they would switch to iui while sedated. Nervous waiting for fertilisation report tomorrow. Nurse also gave me much more sedation this time and analgesia so whole thing was fine except feeling spacey but can cope with that x


----------



## stacergirl

Silver that's great!!! You only need 1 good egg! Hope they continue to grow well!! Will you put 2 back if you can?


----------



## Silversurfer

Am hoping so x I'll find out tomorrow


----------



## StayHopeful

So glad they got 3, silver! Wow, you're awake during ER? I was completely out during mine. And them telling you that switching meds wouldn't make a difference doesn't seem right at all... I had completely different reactions to each of the different meds I did and I think that makes a big difference as far as how many follicles you get. Keep us posted, keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Silversurfer

Got the phone call this morning to say all were mature eggs and 2 had fertilised. Fingers crossed they keep behaving and if they do they get popped back on sat!!! Yay
Stay- they always seem to say well that makes no diff, that won't work. First cycle egg ret was not pleasant as it really hurt. It was the same nurse and I said bit nervous cos last time wasn't great, she claimed I had a lot of sedation last time, so said well obviously needed more so she have me more this time and apologised for it being so bad the first time round. Going to sleep not an option offered x


----------



## stacergirl

That's awesome silver! I hope those nurses and doctors are feeling ashamed to try to get you to cancel! This is great!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Silversurfer

2 put back, one 5 cell (poss bit slow to divide but ok) and one 9 cell one. Fingers crossed time x


----------



## hmommy219

Silver, so amazing! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! 




Girls, my sweet babies arrived Monday!! Liam was born at 9:12 weighing 6 lbs 7 and Paige followed at 9:13 weighing 5 lbs 4. Both came out screaming (most amazing moment of my life.,.tearing up just thinking about it). 

We came home on day 4 and its been a happy madness since then!! Lol., 
:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Silversurfer

Hmommy, they are gorgeous and look so perfect Hun x love the names x enjoy ur time with ur beautiful babies!


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-yay best of luck!!!

Hmommy-they are perfect!!! So excited for you! Congrats! Hope you are enjoying every minute!! Also glad all 3 of you got to go home on day 4!


----------



## aimze

Hmommy what gorgeous little babies!!

So good to read the updates! 

Silver when are you due to test?

X


----------



## Silversurfer

Go in next wed for a blood test x think I'm gonna hold out and not test until then.
It would be mine and my Hubbie 6 yr anniversary of first date... Hoping its good news x


----------



## hmommy219

:hugs:Omg Silver, I am so excited for you!!! Eat & drink warm things and keep your feet up and warm!! I'm praying for you.


----------



## aimze

Silver I will keep checking in!!!! X


----------



## StayHopeful

Silver, keeping everything crossed for you! Both the little embabies they put back sound like they're in great shape.

Hmommy, they're beautiful! And a great size too, I'm so glad all of you were able to come home so quickly. How is life as a new mommy?


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-thinking of you and keeping everything crossed! 

Hmommy-can't wait to hear how things are going?! 

Afm my dh comes home tomorrow after being gone for3 weeks! It's been rough being a single mom, I give lots of credit to those that do it full time! My lil guy is going to be 6 months in 11 days! Crazy how times flies! He's rolling over and sitting for short periods on his own, eating solids and recently has started giving me open mouth kisses-so sweet! Babies sure are precious gifts!!


----------



## Silversurfer

So fairly certain this cycle hasn't worked as am bleeding and cramping. Going to ring tomorrow cos seems pointless continuing with the progesterone. Hope ur all good x


----------



## Silversurfer

Rang this morning and went for a blood test. Def a bfn x


----------



## stacergirl

Oh no silver!!! :( I'm so sorry Hun! Big hugs to you!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Silversurfer said:


> Rang this morning and went for a blood test. Def a bfn x

Silver, i don't know what to say... Hope you are feeling ok. Sending love...:hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> Silver-thinking of you and keeping everything crossed!
> 
> Hmommy-can't wait to hear how things are going?!
> 
> Afm my dh comes home tomorrow after being gone for3 weeks! It's been rough being a single mom, I give lots of credit to those that do it full time! My lil guy is going to be 6 months in 11 days! Crazy how times flies! He's rolling over and sitting for short periods on his own, eating solids and recently has started giving me open mouth kisses-so sweet! Babies sure are precious gifts!!

So great that your little guy is on solids! Are you still bfeeding too?


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-I actually only breastefd for 6 weeks but after the icu situation it was too stressful so I pumped and bottle fed and froze a lot. I stopped pumping around the middle of June and he's still eating the frozen now but will be moving on to formula soon. How is breast feeding coming along? How are you holding up? Getting any sleep?


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> Hmommy-I actually only breastefd for 6 weeks but after the icu situation it was too stressful so I pumped and bottle fed and froze a lot. I stopped pumping around the middle of June and he's still eating the frozen now but will be moving on to formula soon. How is breast feeding coming along? How are you holding up? Getting any sleep?

Omg Stacer, I'm having a rough time...pumping and bfeeding!!! I'm so sore and feel like its all I do. I'm up several times a night-each twin taking turns and then when they're both finally settled and sleeping, then I go downstairs and wash and use my pump ready for the next feeding. I'm so exhausted. My hubby went back to work and I'm on my own all day run ragged taking care of two babies!! 

I love them so much- they are tiny and so precious. Paige has a diaper rash right now though and is pretty fussy. Liam is easy..such a good baby. I'm trying not to get too bogged down in the "chores" and take little moments to just enjoy them. 

:oneofeach: Any advice??


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm so sorry, Silver :hugs:

Hmommy, I can't imagine taking care of 2 at once! All I can say is hang in there, it does get easier. BFing definitely takes some getting used to and so does pumping, I was so sore for a long time. And just getting used to taking care of an infant and still functioning takes some figuring out too. You're doing a great job!


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-you sound like you've got your hands full but are handling it quite well! Myoy advice is for the diaper rash-use a wash cloth with water to clean the bottom, let it air dry then put on cream and a diaper. We did this everytimr he got a diaper rash and it never last long. Apparently the zinc in the cream keeps the moisture in and causes the rash that's why you have to let it air dry. We also use cream every poopy diaper change, even when he doesn't have a rash. 
And honestly I would buy more pump supplies-you need to rest in between and not clean!!! It will save you so much! Get them on amazon so you don't have to go anywhere!! Breast feeding is hard. If you need the break take it-don't let your breasts get too sore! 
And I say take lots of videos and pictures! I can't even remember my LO being small, it goes by so fast!! It's hard to take it all in! But enjoy every minute!!!


----------



## hmommy219

Silver, how are you feeling today? Any plan of action moving forward? I'm thinking about you, friend. :hugs:

Thanks Stacer and Stay, I ordered another set of pumps/flanges and more bottles this morning. :thumbup: I doubt I'll ever get ahead since each double pump goes straight to the babies.... unless I have them do a few formula feeds. :shrug: I manage to nap with them yesterday.. which was a first so I'm counting all the little achievements! Lol...:wacko:


----------



## stacergirl

Good job Hmommy!! You'll look back one day and not know how you made it through this time! Lol!! 

Silver-thinking of you and hope you're doing well!


----------



## Silversurfer

Hey gorgeous ladies, 
Struggling a big but trying to concentrate on the positives. Enjoy cuddling your little ones. Hmommy u sound like ur doing great x


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-I am sorry hun! It's got to be hard! But don't give up on your dreams of having a child! Did they give you any reasons as to why it didn't work?


----------



## Silversurfer

No, we have review appt end of sept which at the moment I don't see the point in going to. They think ivf just doesn't work for me. The whole thing is rubbish.., spending time with my Hubbie, drinking some vino and trying to pull myself together x


----------



## aimze

Silver sending massive hugs...

I know everyone has different thoughts but honestly I couldn't love a child I pushed out more than my adopted son, I love him so so much an I'm finally a mummy. To the outside world as I'm pushing him through town no one knows our story, we're just mother & son. Best part is our journey continues an we bring hme a 3 month baby boy in a few months! 

Hmommy sounds tough but you're doing great. Don't feel like you can't use formula not everyone can breastfeed an especially not two!!!!! 

Love to allxx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Just sending out a quick hello....I know I disappeared off the face of the planet but this move was crazy. I have been at my apt for a week and there are boxes everywhere as it's hard to manage the two floors. I will post more later just wanted to say hello....btw I will be delivering at Florida hospital Altamonte since it's 13 min from me.


----------



## stacergirl

Hi Lucinda! Hope things settle down soon! Altamonte Florida hospital is a good one! Welcome to orlando! 

Silver-hope you're hanging in there! 

Hmommy and stay-how are those babies?!

Aimze-congrats on getting the sibling too! That's great that they will be together and have you!!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks Stacer...just trying to get rid of the many moving boxes and counting down the days till dh gets here ;)


----------



## hmommy219

Hey ladies! Well, the twins are almost 5 weeks now and I'm starting to get the hang of some things. I'm exhausted beyond belief but madly loving these butterballs too! Paige is feisty and makes hilarious faces. :dohh: she's so cute, and tiny compared to her brother who gains pounds daily!! Lol.. Liam is my sweet little man. I think its so true how they say there's a special bond between moms and sons because theres something about him that just melts my heart. The same is true for my hubby and Paige..he never puts her down!! 

I am up every two hours feeding one twin then the second, and my days are mayhem, but I keep on keeping on and am so grateful &#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;




Lucinda, remind me again, when is your due date? Gotta be getting close now!! 

Silver, hows it going? Any news? 

Stacer and Stay, when will I sleep again?? Lol..


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy wow they are absolutely precious!!!!! Massive congrats on their arrival!
I'm due 10/27 which seems like an eternity away....I'm down to seeing obgyn every 2 wks so I'm off to the obgyn on Mon.


----------



## hmommy219

Oct 27th, awesome Lucinda!! Just in time for a very cute Halloween costume!!! :) 

Have you received any details such as baby's projected weight yet? Are you going for a 3d scan or anything fun like that?


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-they are super cute! Glad you're enjoying it! And honestly sometimes I think if I had a girl I wouldn't be as close to her as I am to my boy! So that's funny that you say that! I sure do love my boy!! Time does fly, can you believe Cobin is 6 months already! Ugh! Wish time would slow down! I would say you'll sleep again around 4 months, but who knows. My friends have a 4 month old and he's still waking every 2 hours And that's about the same as my sisters 3 month old. However, you can eventually start trying to give them paci in the middle of the night instead of feeding around 3 months if you think they're ready. But of course if they truly are hungry that doesn't work! Lol! 

Did I tell you ladies we already went back to ivf doctor for consult? We want one more baby if possible. We don't have any frozen though so we would be starting from scratch. He did ultrasound and took blood and I'm actually going back in tomorrow for cd 3 bloodwork too. Then we will have another appoinents to discuss results. Of course it all depends on my amh and endometriosis. So we will see. We're trying to start the progress again now bc the longer we wait the smaller our chances of conceiving get. I would want them close in age anyway, so since Cobin is 6 months I think it's a good time. I honestly don't want to do ivf agAin but feel like it's our only option. We will try on our own while we wait, but I have had 2 cycles since breastfeeding any nothing yet so who knows!! It's going to be hard with making appointments and having a little one bc it's not appropriate for me to bring him. But we will figure it out! 

Lucinda-Oct 27 will be here before you know it! August is nearly over!!


----------



## hmommy219

Wow Stacer, that's awesome! Can't believe you'll be back to a cycle again! Well, I think this time round you can at least come home from all those appointments and cuddle your little one...a much different feeling perhaps from the anxiety of the first time around. :hugs:

I wanted to stop by to see my ivf Dr and the nurses who worked with us along the way to show them the twins but once I thought about it I realized that it would be insensitive to bring them into the clinic..I was in that waiting room before and know what that feels like. So I sent him an email and photos instead and was thrilled to hear back from him the next day! ,then yesterday we got a card in the mail from his staff. :) These people have no idea how profoundly they effect our lives...what an amazing job..makes me want to look into nursing!! 

So, along with Silver, I'll be praying for you Stacer as you get ready to give Cobin a little bro or sis! So exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## stacergirl

I know what you mean about the effects these people have on our lives! I wasn't thrilled to be back at the ivf clinic, but I was thrilled to see and talk to the doctors and nurses bc I have a very special place in my heart for them for giving me my baby!!! So it was exciting to see everyone and share my pics! We sent our doctor an announcement and he wrote us a letter back which touched my heart even more! If I ever became a doctor, this would be the field I would consider. And I actually considered going back to school to do it!!! And thanks for the prayers! A lot of it depends on the AmH result. My bloodwork from today showed a slightly elevated estrogen but everything else was normal. So I'll probably call tomorrow to determine next steps. They will do another hysteroscopy prior to ivf so I assume the earliest would be October that we would even begin ivf. But yes going home to cuddle my LO will be great! And I'm sure even though I will want it to work I'll probably be a tad less obsessed bc my mind will be occupied.


----------



## Silversurfer

Hi gorgeous ladies, 
Hope your all doing well. Stacer good look with the tests. Aimze and hmommy hope your gorgeous little ones are good. Had a bit of time off work and heading back in tomorrow. Only have three days then we re heading to orlando for a holiday. So excited and looking forward to having some fun. Trying to give my brain a rest from all things baby related. Appreciate the support and I will have a cocktail for all you gorgeous ladies x


----------



## StayHopeful

Enjoy your vacation, silver!


----------



## stacergirl

Thank you silver! Hope you have a great time in orlando-it sure is hot so try to stay cool and hydrated!!! You deserve a good vacation!!


----------



## hmommy219

Have an awesome trip, Silver!! :happydance:


----------



## Lucinda7981

Have a great trip silver!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hmommy nothing fun planned...just completing my registry and getting everything in order for the baby. No they haven't told me estimated weight :/ I go back in 3 wks so I'll be 34 weeks then ;) feels so long away but at the same time feels so close ;)


----------



## stacergirl

Ladies! How is everyone doing?!? Long time no talk! Hope everyone is well!

Well we had our ivf consult appt last week and my AMH levels went up from the first test last year, so that's great news! He thinks some months are better than other months at predicting my egg quantity which is why my amh went up. Either way in happy. We did more blood work and just waiting for AF to make an appointment for the hysteroscopy then we can start ivf the following cycle! Am I ready? I don't know! I am in a way but scared in another just bc of everything that happened last time! But we were blessed with a beautiful boy so I am excited of course! Well I'm in cd 25 right now and not sure if AF will come or not. We did try on our own this month to try and save the money of doing ivf but I guess we will see! You always hear the stories of ppl getting pregnant naturally After ivf, so I kinda was hoping we could be that lucky! If AF isn't here by Friday then I might start thinking she's not coming! 

Well hope to hear from you all!


----------



## hmommy219

Stacer, so exciting!!!! :happydance: :hugs: 

I cannot believe you're about to cycle again. I will be praying for you every step of the way!! I hope AF doesn't show up (baby dust!!) but if she does, at least that's a green light to begin your cycle. 

AFM, things are definitely getting easier now... the initial shock of 2 babies is easing up and I'm finding a routine each day and the nights are becoming more bearable. :wacko:

Paige is hilarious.. she has attitude already and makes grumpy faces which is so cute when you look at her dimples and loooong eye lashes- I could just eat her up! Liam is sweet and sensitive.. he loves snuggling with me in bed each morning and just melts my heart. I love these kids! :cloud9:

Breastfeeding is tough though. I usually pump once a day in the evening for a couple of bottles, and breastfeed occasionally throughout the day but to be honest, the bulk of their nutrition is coming courtesy of Enfamil. :thumbup:

I also bought a bunch of cloth diapers when I was pregnant, but they've been sitting in a draw in the nursery -- untouched! :shrug: I'm waiting until the twins aren't pooping every three bloody hours! :wacko:

Lucinda, waiting to hear from you on the big day.. roll on!! 
Silver, hope you had an awesome vacation!!
Stayhopeful, how's your little man doing now? 

Chat soon ladies,
:hugs:


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-glad things are settling down! My little guy only poops once a day so your babes will get to that point soon. I think you've done great with breastfeeding! It can't be easy with 2 bc it sure isn't easy with 1!! I love that you love them so much! Snuggling with them is the best! Priceless! Well AF came yesterday so I called and scheduled my hysteroscopy for next Tuesday! My mil will be here to watch the baby as that is her normal day to watch him, so I don't know what I'm going to tell her...I don't want her knowing. I haven't even told my family. My dh found out he might be deploying next sept to Africa (which is safer and shorter than his last 2 deployments), so I know they're thinking it should probably wait? But you ladies and I know that sometimes waiting isn't an option! So, we shall see! I'm nervous about getting put to sleep for the hysteroscopy now bc I have a child to look after, but I'm sure I'll be fine! Thanks for the prayers! 

Silver-I hope you're doing okay hum! Have they ever suggested doing a hysteroscopy on you? 

Aimze-did you get to take home your 2nd baby yet?! 

Stay hopeful-how are you? When do you think you will be ready for your next baby?


----------



## Silversurfer

Hey gorgeous ladies, 
Orlando was fab... Very hot, too many cocktails, roller coasters and relaxing both of us needed it. Survived first week back at work. Lovely hearing ur news. Stacer v exciting and hmommy enjoying ur gorgeous babies.
Had a hsg scan that was apparently fine... One of my closest friends had a little girl last week and they have asked me to be god mother.
Still feeling bit broken but trying to enjoy ignoring ivf rubbish. Got appt to discuss how much of a disaster ivf seems for me next week. In two minds about going but will man up and go for the info on egg donor situation dep on what we decide to do.
So pleased life is good for everyone hugs x


----------



## StayHopeful

So exciting, stacer! I hope that everything goes smoothly and keeping my fingers crossed that you won't even need ivf this time around!

Hmommy, I can't imagine how tough it must be to breastfeed 2 babies! You're doing a great job and there is absolutely nothing wrong with supplementing. And I agree, they do start pooping less as they get older. DS probably goes twice a day at this point. Be prepared for the poop to get A LOT smellier as they start solids! So glad that your twins are doing great. I love seeing their little personalities develop.

Stacer, good luck with your hysteroscopy! FX that everything goes smoothly.

Silver, I'm glad that you had a good time on vacation :) Orlando is a great place to visit. I actually went to Disney and Universal Studios 2 weeks after I miscarried and it was great to take my mind off things. I hope that your appointment next week sheds some light on your situation. Do you think it would be worth it to visit another clinic and at least have a consult to see if the doctor there suggests a different approach or has a different idea about why IVF doesn't seem to be working well for you?

AFM, little man is doing great. He just turned 6 months old, which is hard to believe. He still struggles with the reflux and spitting up, but it's starting to get a little better. Our pedi asked us to start adding rice cereal to the bottles he gets at daycare (he still breastfeeds when he's home with me and gets pumped milk at daycare) and we're going to actually start him on solids soon. I started back to work the middle of August. It was so hard putting him in daycare at first, but we've started to adjust. He did great, it was me that had a hard time! I still hate that I only get to see him for a few hours at night before he goes to bed, but we make the most of our time on weekends. He's almost sitting up on his own and can scoot around, and his little personality is developing like crazy! He's a happy, smiley, curious baby and he's definitely a charmer who loves the ladies :) Yesterday was a bit of a tough day for me because it would have been the 2nd birthday of the baby I lost. A good friend of mine just miscarried twins and helping her through that has brought back a lot of painful memories for me. I just hope that I've been able to be there for her and help her cope.


----------



## StayHopeful

Oh, and we're planning on waiting a bit before trying for #2. Right now we're thinking summer of 2016. We have quite a few frozen embryos, so we'll probably just go straight to that.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Stacer how exciting!!!! Can't believe your bout to cycle again....best of luck ;) 
Hmommy sounds like ur doing a great job with the twins ;)
Silver wishing you get some direction at your apt.
AFM I'm officially 35 weeks and my feet have been getting so swollen that no shoe, crocs, mens shoe, etc fits me and I'm in pain to boot :( so I'm just waddling away as there is nothing else to report on my end...


----------



## Silversurfer

Hey gorgeous ladies, my apps last week. They do not suggest any further treatment for us. We asked about egg donation and other tests, apparently no evidence and nothing guaranteed, suggested trying elsewhere if we want egg donation. Finished with what will be will be. Enlightening eh!!! Last week didn't feel good. This week the pressure is off and never have to go back there ever again x


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-your LO will be here in no time! I'm sure you're over the moon! And luckily you had some nice weather today which was probably amazing when you're as far along as you are and have been pregnant all summer! Keep your feet up when you can! 

Silver-I'm very frustrated for you! That's not right that they're just not willing to help. I know my clinic would be happy to keep trying for you! Too bad you can't find another clinic!! Well keep your head up! I'm sure this is hard on you, but I don't think it's the end of the road for you! 

Hmommy-getting any sleep? Will you be going back to work anytime soon? Hope the twins are good! 

Well I had my hysteroscopy last week, it's normal protocol at my clinic before they start you with ivf. They check out your uterus and do a biopsy. So basically I can call on the first day of my period to make an appt to get my protocol and schedule and then start as early as the next cycle if I wanted! I know it sounds stupid, but I just wish I could be normal and get pregnant the natural way - sigh, but don't we all!! So I'll let you know what happens next!


----------



## Lucinda7981

Sorry ladies that I was MIA but I was struggling with symptoms of preclampsia....needless to say that on Mon 10/6 went in for 37 wk ob apt and was sent to labor and delivery for preclampsia....I delivered on Mon and have been in hospital since due to elevated bp and still being swollen :/


----------



## aimze

So amaZig reading all your updates! It's great this group is still going!!!

Little man has been home 5 months and is beyond amazing. he's 16montjs and such a cheeky chap! His brother is 3 months old and is coming home with any luck just before Xmas!!!! So excited! 

Lucinda congratulations!!! 

Hmommy wow it's great to read about the twins!! 

Stacer wow going again!!! Nice one  I fancy 3 now lol!! 

StayH our little man had reflux till we put him on cows milk an even then had to change full fat to semi but he's now fine!

Silver I'm living proof that you can still have a family. It was only this time last year we started prep groups and 12montjs later we've had a son living with us 5months and another on the way! I love him so much I can't imagine giving birth to him would make a difference. The only one thing is I of course wish he was biologically mine but he wouldn't look like he does and be the boy he is so he's beyond perfect!!! Ahhh love him!!

X


----------



## Lucinda7981

Aimzee thanks...can't wait to be discharged so I can be reunited with my little girl ;) the past 5 days have been the worst....trying to forget bout the negative experience :/


----------



## hmommy219

Lucinda, congrats!!! So sorry to hear it was a bit rough but hopefully the worst is behind you. Can you post a pic?? Details please!! :hugs:

Aimze, love hearing from you and great advice you gave to Silver! 

Silver, frankly I'm appalled at your clinic...my Dr who has written books on IVF said egg donation (we looked into it) had a 86% success rate for women in my age group provided the uterine walls were in tact. Its your call on this but I feel bad that you're excepting one very negative opinion :nope: :hugs:
Aimze has great insight though and she's right about things... Keep us posted please. 

I'm enjoying my funny babies..they have cheeky little personalities- I just love them and am so grateful


----------



## StayHopeful

Congratulations, Lucinda!


----------



## Silversurfer

Congratulations lucinda xxx hope ur feeling better soon


----------



## Silversurfer

Really appreciate the support ladies. Trying to get on with life... Getting back to exercising and doing things that help us feel good. Def think we'll go for another opinion but honestly broken. Spoke to a counsellor this week as a one off who gave me the insight she thinks i am angry at the ivf centre as part of the grieving process.... Ooo hard one really.
Think next year we'll look somewhere else... Neither of us know what we want to do at this point. Will keep checking in with you guys though.
Ps. Love the photos..


----------



## hmommy219

Silver, you WILL be a mommy- its just time. I have you in my nightly prayers and am so glad you're considering another opinion/clinic. Sending love your way, friend...


----------



## stacergirl

Silver-don't lose hope!!

Hmommy-cute little pumpkins!!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Lucinda-congrats!!! Sorry it wasn't a great experience, not like you said just focus on the good! Enjoy the time with your little girl as much as possible!!


----------



## hmommy219

stacergirl said:


> Silver-don't lose hope!!
> 
> Hmommy-cute little pumpkins!!!!

When are we getting together Stacer?? :)


----------



## stacergirl

Hmommy-we need to! I sent you a private message. :)


----------



## Lucinda7981

Silver don't loose hope....sending hugs.
Thanks everyone for the well wishes I was finally discharged 12 days later :/ baby was discharged 5 days later as they could no longer keep her bc she was not sick...I was. Anyways I tried to walk for like 2 min outside today n I suffered a blackout....looks like a looooooong road to discovery.


----------



## aimze

Oh no Lucinda! How are you now?!

Hmommy love the photos! Too cute x


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hello everyone!!!
Aimze I'm doing much better now thanks for asking!!!!! Recently my csection site has begun hurting but that's my fault for lugging around stroller and car seat while dh is at work n I'm trying to attend Lo's apts plus my own apts. I can't believe that today makes 4 wks since my terrible ordeal! My Lo is doing pretty good too except for terrible acid reflux.... It scares me though because I have to run by her side, pick her up, and pat her on her back....I feel so helpless that she's in distress and I can't help :/
How's everyone else doing?


----------

